# Why California is a SHITHOLE



## asaratis

This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation. 


*****************
Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.

The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.

In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.

Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion


----------



## ScienceRocks

Lol,

Califorina is a first world state next to most of the south.
-Higher standard of living
-Higher quality education
-Higher quality healthcare

You fucking cave men are so stupid that you probably should go back to school. idiot.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Even a shithole liberal fact checker agrees that California is starving poor whites, minorities and ruining millions of lives

TRUE: California has the nation’s highest poverty rate


----------



## asaratis

ScienceRocks said:


> Lol,
> 
> Califorina is a first world state next to most of the south.
> -Higher standard of living
> -Higher quality education
> -Higher quality healthcare
> 
> You fucking cave men are so stupid that you probably should go back to school. idiot.


-Higher cost of living does not equate to higher standard of living.
-Low average IQ does not equate to higher quality education (California is third from the BOTTOM).
-California ranks 25th in healthcare.

California is a shithole.

2017’s Best & Worst States for Health Care


----------



## Issa

asaratis said:


> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion



Another hater and jealous.....Poverty rate doesn't mean much otherwise Turkmenistan is better  ranked than the US and Germany for example.
Those who are poor in California are wealthy compared to most of the inhabitants of the flyover states.
Stop hating on us, we make most of the stuff you enjoy From shows, movies, technology, food, etc....Go to Church and follow the scripture of not being mean and hateful.


----------



## Ridgerunner




----------



## asaratis

Issa said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another hater and jealous.....Poverty rate doesn't mean much otherwise Turkmenistan is better ranked better than the US and Germany for example.
> Those who are poor in California are wealthy compared to most of the inhabitants of the flyover states.
> Stop hating on us, we make most of the stuff you enjoy From shows, movies, technology, food, etc....Go to Church and follow the scripture of not being mean and hateful.
Click to expand...

I don't hate Californians. I hate California's government, Washington politicians and intolerant liberal 'professors'.  Very few Hollywood movies are worth a shit these days.  Hollywood stars do not turn me on and have no better political opinions than Joe the Plumber.

I love California wine, walnuts, artichokes, kiwis, plums, celery, garlic, cauliflower, spinach, carrots, and beautiful women.

I am not mean and hateful.  I am admittedly harsh in the art of criticism and occasionally vulgar.

...and yes, I love you too.

California is still a SHITHOLE!


----------



## Issa

asaratis said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another hater and jealous.....Poverty rate doesn't mean much otherwise Turkmenistan is better ranked better than the US and Germany for example.
> Those who are poor in California are wealthy compared to most of the inhabitants of the flyover states.
> Stop hating on us, we make most of the stuff you enjoy From shows, movies, technology, food, etc....Go to Church and follow the scripture of not being mean and hateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't hate Californians. I hate California's government, Washington politicians and intolerant liberal 'professors'.  Very few Hollywood movies are worth a shit these days.  Hollywood stars do not turn me on and have no better political opinions than Joe the Plumber.
> 
> I love California wine, walnuts, artichokes, kiwis, plums, celery, garlic, cauliflower, spinach, carrots, and beautiful women.
> 
> I am not mean and hateful.  I am admittedly harsh in the art of criticism and occasionally vulgar.
> 
> ...and yes, I love you too.
> 
> California is still a SHITHOLE!
Click to expand...


No California, by far is the best state in the union. We also think red states are shit holes...but to each his own. Let us enjoy our state and run it the way we want. In the mean time we were at the beach yesterday it 82 and yes we were swimming. Please don't hate us for that too.


----------



## Lumpy 1

ScienceRocks said:


> The biggest shit holes in this country are all conservative areas. You crow dad eatting pieces of shit shouldn't be talking as you're backwards as fuck.



If you want to see a real liberal shithole, Portland, Oregon's a good choice as well...


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

We should build the wall around CA


----------



## Bush92

asaratis said:


> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion


California, without exception, is the most bassackward fucked-up state in the union. They want to run an entire state on the strategic western coast of the arsenal for the defense of global freedom...like its Amsterdam.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

*The statistic show that CA is in decline.
Liberals spread poverty and misery.*


----------



## irosie91

I have never been in California-------all I know is of that state is of grapes and luxurious mansions. 
Are there slums?


----------



## Wyatt earp

Issa said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another hater and jealous.....Poverty rate doesn't mean much otherwise Turkmenistan is better  ranked than the US and Germany for example.
> Those who are poor in California are wealthy compared to most of the inhabitants of the flyover states.
> Stop hating on us, we make most of the stuff you enjoy From shows, movies, technology, food, etc....Go to Church and follow the scripture of not being mean and hateful.
Click to expand...



How does poor equal wealthy?



States fiscal health.. New Jersey last, California #43 ...





*All States*

ALABAMA (12)
ALASKA (17)
ARIZONA (33)
ARKANSAS (20)
CALIFORNIA (43)
COLORADO (30)
CONNECTICUT (37)
DELAWARE (31)
FLORIDA (1)
GEORGIA (22)
HAWAII (27)
IDAHO (9)
ILLINOIS (49)
INDIANA (16)
IOWA (28)
KANSAS (32)
KENTUCKY (47)
LOUISIANA (44)
MAINE (35)
MARYLAND (46)
MASSACHUSETTS (48)
MICHIGAN (36)
MINNESOTA (24)
MISSISSIPPI (34)
MISSOURI (11)
MONTANA (10)
NEBRASKA (6)
NEVADA (14)
NEW HAMPSHIRE (25)
NEW JERSEY (50)
NEW MEXICO (41)
NEW YORK (39)
NORTH CAROLINA (15)
NORTH DAKOTA (2)
OHIO (13)
OKLAHOMA (7)
OREGON (21)
PENNSYLVANIA (45)
RHODE ISLAND (38)
SOUTH CAROLINA (19)
SOUTH DAKOTA (3)
TENNESSEE (8)
TEXAS (23)
UTAH (4)
VERMONT (40)
VIRGINIA (18)
WASHINGTON (26)
WEST VIRGINIA (42)
WISCONSIN (29)
WYOMING (5)


----------



## Wyatt earp

ScienceRocks said:


> Lol,
> 
> Califorina is a first world state next to most of the south.
> -Higher standard of living
> -Higher quality education
> -Higher quality healthcare
> 
> You fucking cave men are so stupid that you probably should go back to school. idiot.




Oh look California last in the number of high school graduates


List of U.S. states by educational attainment - Wikipedia


*State* * % High school graduate* *Rank* * % Bachelor's degree* *Rank* * % Advanced degree* *Rank*
Montana 91.8% 1 29.5% 20 9.5% 32
Minnesota 92.4% 2 33.7% 10 11.2% 17
Wyoming 92.3% 3 25.7% 40 8.6% 40
Alaska 92.1% 4 28.0% 26 10.1% 27
New Hampshire 92.0% 5 34.9% 8 13.0% 9
Vermont 91.8% 6 36.0% 7 14.3% 6
North Dakota 91.7% 7 27.7% 28 7.6% 48
Maine 91.6% 8 29.0% 22 10.3% 24
Iowa 91.5% 9 26.7% 35 8.5% 41
Utah 91.2% 10 31.1% 15 10.4% 23
Hawaii 91.0% 11 30.8% 17 10.5% 21
Wisconsin 91.0% 11 27.8% 27 9.4% 33
South Dakota 90.9% 13 27.0% 33 8.0% 43
Nebraska 90.7% 14 29.3% 21 9.7% 30
Colorado 90.7% 14 38.1% 2 14.0% 7
Washington 90.4% 16 32.9% 11 12.0% 13
Kansas 90.2% 17 31.0% 16 11.0% 19
Connecticut 89.9% 18 37.6% 4 16.6% 3
Oregon 89.8% 19 30.8% 17 11.5% 15
Massachusetts 89.8% 19 40.5% 1 17.7% 1
Michigan 89.6% 21 26.9% 34 10.5% 21
Idaho 89.5% 22 25.9% 38 8.2% 42
Maryland 89.4% 23 37.9% 3 17.3% 2
District of Columbia 89.3% 54.6% 31.3%
Pennsylvania 89.2% 24 28.6% 24 11.2% 17
Ohio 89.1% 25 26.1% 37 9.7% 30
New Jersey 88.6% 26 36.8% 5 14.0% 7
Delaware 88.4% 27 30.0% 19 12.2% 12
Missouri 88.4% 27 27.1% 32 10.2% 25
Virginia 88.3% 29 36.3% 6 15.4% 4
Illinois 87.9% 30 32.3% 12 12.4% 11
Indiana 87.8% 31 24.1% 42 8.7% 38
Oklahoma 86.9% 32 24.1% 42 8.0% 43
Florida 86.9% 32 27.3% 31 9.8% 29
United States 86.7% 29.8% 11.2%
Rhode Island 86.2% 34 31.9% 13 12.8% 10
Arizona 86.0% 35 27.5% 30 10.2% 25
North Carolina 85.8% 36 28.4% 25 9.9% 28
New York 85.6% 37 34.2% 9 14.8% 5
South Carolina 85.6% 37 25.8% 39 9.3% 35
Tennessee 85.5% 39 24.9% 41 9.0% 37
Georgia 85.4% 40 28.8% 23 10.7% 20
Nevada 85.1% 41 23.0% 45 7.9% 45
West Virginia 85.0% 42 19.2% 50 7.4% 50
Arkansas 84.8% 43 21.1% 48 7.5% 49
Alabama 84.3% 44 23.5% 44 8.7% 38
New Mexico 84.2% 45 26.3% 36 11.5% 15
Kentucky 84.2% 45 22.3% 47 9.2% 36
Louisiana 83.4% 47 22.5% 46 7.7% 46
Mississippi 82.3% 48 20.7% 49 7.7% 46
Texas 81.9% 49 27.6% 29 9.4% 33
California 79.8% 50


----------



## JoeB131

asaratis said:


> This is the result of liberalism gone wild. No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.



California sends more money to the Federal coffers than they get back. 

The states that take more than they send are the red states.  

Alabama, for instance, gets $2.00 back for every dollar they send to Washington.


----------



## irosie91

what people in California bring the stats down????.    Are there huge numbers of disenfranchised people or
is that state a magnet for  SOME REASON for people in trouble?


----------



## miketx




----------



## irosie91

are people living out of those shopping carts?


----------



## miketx

Looks like they carry their stuff around with them.


----------



## sealybobo

asaratis said:


> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion


Is New York a shithole?


----------



## Meathead

ScienceRocks said:


> The biggest shit holes in this country are all conservative areas. You crow dad eatting pieces of shit shouldn't be talking as you're backwards as fuck.


No, outside of inner cities, the biggest shitholes are liberal areas in conservative states. I hope that's not racist.

Hell, wft cares?


----------



## gipper

asaratis said:


> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion


Funny thing...wherever welfare dependency is high, you find Ds in control.  They appear to go hand-in-hand.


----------



## TheParser

I have lived in California for eight decades.

I have seen many changes, to say the least.

I do NOT feel that the Golden State is a _____.

I DO feel, however, that California is a harbinger of what the United States of America will eventually become.


----------



## Seawytch

You guys keep talking about the localities you think are shitholes like it matters, that it was the places themselves Doddering Donnie was insulting. He was referring specifically to the *people* from those places. 

If you live in a "shithole", you don't deserve to come to America? Since when? Where is that written on the statue of liberty?


----------



## miketx

Seawytch said:


> You guys keep talking about the localities you think are shitholes like it matters, that it was the places themselves Doddering Donnie was insulting. He was referring specifically to the *people* from those places.
> 
> If you live in a "shithole", you don't deserve to come to America? Since when? Where is that written on the statue of liberty?


How about realizing we are full and do not need any people with no marketable skills coming here to drain us.


----------



## Seawytch

TheParser said:


> I DO feel, however, that California is a harbinger of what the United States of America will eventually become.



Your mouth to god's ear...if only we could be so lucky.


----------



## Bush92

irosie91 said:


> I have never been in California-------all I know is of that state is of grapes and luxurious mansions.
> Are there slums?


I used to live in Orange County. The state is most definitely fucked-up. Thanks Democrats.


----------



## Seawytch

miketx said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys keep talking about the localities you think are shitholes like it matters, that it was the places themselves Doddering Donnie was insulting. He was referring specifically to the *people* from those places.
> 
> If you live in a "shithole", you don't deserve to come to America? Since when? Where is that written on the statue of liberty?
> 
> 
> 
> How about realizing we are full and do not need any people with no marketable skills coming here to drain us.
Click to expand...


So just automatically being from a country Crooked Donnie Small Hands thinks is a "shithole" means you have no "marketable skills"?

_Give me your tired, your poor,
Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free,
The wretched refuse of your teeming shore.
Send these, the homeless, tempest-tossed to me,
I lift my lamp beside the golden door!_

Nothing about "marketable skills".


----------



## irosie91

Seawytch said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys keep talking about the localities you think are shitholes like it matters, that it was the places themselves Doddering Donnie was insulting. He was referring specifically to the *people* from those places.
> 
> If you live in a "shithole", you don't deserve to come to America? Since when? Where is that written on the statue of liberty?
> 
> 
> 
> How about realizing we are full and do not need any people with no marketable skills coming here to drain us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So just automatically being from a country Crooked Donnie Small Hands thinks is a "shithole" means you have no "marketable skills"?
> 
> _Give me your tired, your poor,
> Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free,
> The wretched refuse of your teeming shore.
> Send these, the homeless, tempest-tossed to me,
> I lift my lamp beside the golden door!_
> 
> Nothing about "marketable skills".
Click to expand...


It's a poem written by a young woman-------not a law


----------



## Seawytch

irosie91 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys keep talking about the localities you think are shitholes like it matters, that it was the places themselves Doddering Donnie was insulting. He was referring specifically to the *people* from those places.
> 
> If you live in a "shithole", you don't deserve to come to America? Since when? Where is that written on the statue of liberty?
> 
> 
> 
> How about realizing we are full and do not need any people with no marketable skills coming here to drain us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So just automatically being from a country Crooked Donnie Small Hands thinks is a "shithole" means you have no "marketable skills"?
> 
> _Give me your tired, your poor,
> Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free,
> The wretched refuse of your teeming shore.
> Send these, the homeless, tempest-tossed to me,
> I lift my lamp beside the golden door!_
> 
> Nothing about "marketable skills".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a poem written by a young woman-------not a law
Click to expand...


It's a standard for us to live up to,  a moral obligation. You're okay with failing that standard, obviously.


----------



## irosie91

Seawytch said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys keep talking about the localities you think are shitholes like it matters, that it was the places themselves Doddering Donnie was insulting. He was referring specifically to the *people* from those places.
> 
> If you live in a "shithole", you don't deserve to come to America? Since when? Where is that written on the statue of liberty?
> 
> 
> 
> How about realizing we are full and do not need any people with no marketable skills coming here to drain us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So just automatically being from a country Crooked Donnie Small Hands thinks is a "shithole" means you have no "marketable skills"?
> 
> _Give me your tired, your poor,
> Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free,
> The wretched refuse of your teeming shore.
> Send these, the homeless, tempest-tossed to me,
> I lift my lamp beside the golden door!_
> 
> Nothing about "marketable skills".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a poem written by a young woman-------not a law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a standard for us to live up to,  a moral obligation. You're okay with failing that standard, obviously.
Click to expand...


to what moral obligation do you refer?


----------



## Seawytch

irosie91 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys keep talking about the localities you think are shitholes like it matters, that it was the places themselves Doddering Donnie was insulting. He was referring specifically to the *people* from those places.
> 
> If you live in a "shithole", you don't deserve to come to America? Since when? Where is that written on the statue of liberty?
> 
> 
> 
> How about realizing we are full and do not need any people with no marketable skills coming here to drain us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So just automatically being from a country Crooked Donnie Small Hands thinks is a "shithole" means you have no "marketable skills"?
> 
> _Give me your tired, your poor,
> Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free,
> The wretched refuse of your teeming shore.
> Send these, the homeless, tempest-tossed to me,
> I lift my lamp beside the golden door!_
> 
> Nothing about "marketable skills".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a poem written by a young woman-------not a law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a standard for us to live up to,  a moral obligation. You're okay with failing that standard, obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> to what moral obligation do you refer?
Click to expand...


The one cited in the "poem not a law". The one that gives everyone an equal shot at the dream not a shot dependent upon which country you're from.


----------



## Imissbush

West Virginia is a total shithole, Trump's most popular state. They are all on opioids and crying about not having jobs in coal mines. They need to get off their asses, sober up and get to work.


----------



## Issa

bear513 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another hater and jealous.....Poverty rate doesn't mean much otherwise Turkmenistan is better  ranked than the US and Germany for example.
> Those who are poor in California are wealthy compared to most of the inhabitants of the flyover states.
> Stop hating on us, we make most of the stuff you enjoy From shows, movies, technology, food, etc....Go to Church and follow the scripture of not being mean and hateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How does poor equal wealthy?
> 
> 
> 
> States fiscal health.. New Jersey last, California #43 ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *All States*
> 
> ALABAMA (12)
> ALASKA (17)
> ARIZONA (33)
> ARKANSAS (20)
> CALIFORNIA (43)
> COLORADO (30)
> CONNECTICUT (37)
> DELAWARE (31)
> FLORIDA (1)
> GEORGIA (22)
> HAWAII (27)
> IDAHO (9)
> ILLINOIS (49)
> INDIANA (16)
> IOWA (28)
> KANSAS (32)
> KENTUCKY (47)
> LOUISIANA (44)
> MAINE (35)
> MARYLAND (46)
> MASSACHUSETTS (48)
> MICHIGAN (36)
> MINNESOTA (24)
> MISSISSIPPI (34)
> MISSOURI (11)
> MONTANA (10)
> NEBRASKA (6)
> NEVADA (14)
> NEW HAMPSHIRE (25)
> NEW JERSEY (50)
> NEW MEXICO (41)
> NEW YORK (39)
> NORTH CAROLINA (15)
> NORTH DAKOTA (2)
> OHIO (13)
> OKLAHOMA (7)
> OREGON (21)
> PENNSYLVANIA (45)
> RHODE ISLAND (38)
> SOUTH CAROLINA (19)
> SOUTH DAKOTA (3)
> TENNESSEE (8)
> TEXAS (23)
> UTAH (4)
> VERMONT (40)
> VIRGINIA (18)
> WASHINGTON (26)
> WEST VIRGINIA (42)
> WISCONSIN (29)
> WYOMING (5)
Click to expand...

The US fiscal health is shit. Does that make the whole US a shithole ?


----------



## Wyatt earp

Imissbush said:


> West Virginia is a total shithole, Trump's most popular state. They are all on opioids and crying about not having jobs in coal mines. They need to get off their asses, sober up and get to work.




How the left took their jobs away and gave them well fare instead


----------



## Rexx Taylor

Lumpy 1 said:


> Even a shithole liberal fact checker agrees that California is starving poor whites, minorities and ruining millions of lives
> 
> TRUE: California has the nation’s highest poverty rate


when i was 16, i heard "It Never Rains In California",,,never?


----------



## Imissbush

bear513 said:


> Imissbush said:
> 
> 
> 
> West Virginia is a total shithole, Trump's most popular state. They are all on opioids and crying about not having jobs in coal mines. They need to get off their asses, sober up and get to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the left took their jobs away and gave them well fare instead
Click to expand...

Actually business simply innovated and had machines do the work. Lazy bums, go get jobs


----------



## Wyatt earp

Imissbush said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imissbush said:
> 
> 
> 
> West Virginia is a total shithole, Trump's most popular state. They are all on opioids and crying about not having jobs in coal mines. They need to get off their asses, sober up and get to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the left took their jobs away and gave them well fare instead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually business simply innovated and had machines do the work. Lazy bums, go get jobs
Click to expand...



Liar , it was the lefts 40 year on coal and manufacturing automated every where.


----------



## irosie91

Rexx Taylor said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even a shithole liberal fact checker agrees that California is starving poor whites, minorities and ruining millions of lives
> 
> TRUE: California has the nation’s highest poverty rate
> 
> 
> 
> when i was 16, i heard "It Never Rains In California",,,never?
Click to expand...


I am still baffled------perhaps California is a MAGNET for the poor------as noted in  GRAPES OF 
WRATH


----------



## buckeye45_73

ScienceRocks said:


> Lol,
> 
> Califorina is a first world state next to most of the south.
> -Higher standard of living
> -Higher quality education
> -Higher quality healthcare
> 
> You fucking cave men are so stupid that you probably should go back to school. idiot.


they have the highest poverty rate, even greater than Missisippi and West Virginia...
you are a dumbass


----------



## buckeye45_73

irosie91 said:


> I have never been in California-------all I know is of that state is of grapes and luxurious mansions.
> Are there slums?


Try going.....it's becoming Haiti.....a few rich people....a bunch of poor ones, and almost no  one in the middle class.......the article talks about energy costs are hurting the poor...but they make those rich lefties feel good....thanks for requiring expensive green energy and $20 per lightbulb


----------



## buckeye45_73

sealybobo said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> Is New York a shithole?
Click to expand...

yes...ask John Rocker


----------



## buckeye45_73

Seawytch said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys keep talking about the localities you think are shitholes like it matters, that it was the places themselves Doddering Donnie was insulting. He was referring specifically to the *people* from those places.
> 
> If you live in a "shithole", you don't deserve to come to America? Since when? Where is that written on the statue of liberty?
> 
> 
> 
> How about realizing we are full and do not need any people with no marketable skills coming here to drain us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So just automatically being from a country Crooked Donnie Small Hands thinks is a "shithole" means you have no "marketable skills"?
> 
> _Give me your tired, your poor,
> Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free,
> The wretched refuse of your teeming shore.
> Send these, the homeless, tempest-tossed to me,
> I lift my lamp beside the golden door!_
> 
> Nothing about "marketable skills".
Click to expand...

and not part of the constitution or even a law......


----------



## Seawytch

buckeye45_73 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys keep talking about the localities you think are shitholes like it matters, that it was the places themselves Doddering Donnie was insulting. He was referring specifically to the *people* from those places.
> 
> If you live in a "shithole", you don't deserve to come to America? Since when? Where is that written on the statue of liberty?
> 
> 
> 
> How about realizing we are full and do not need any people with no marketable skills coming here to drain us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So just automatically being from a country Crooked Donnie Small Hands thinks is a "shithole" means you have no "marketable skills"?
> 
> _Give me your tired, your poor,
> Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free,
> The wretched refuse of your teeming shore.
> Send these, the homeless, tempest-tossed to me,
> I lift my lamp beside the golden door!_
> 
> Nothing about "marketable skills".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and not part of the constitution or even a law......
Click to expand...


So what? Not being “law” doesn’t change a word. 

Do you think a shot at Liberty or the American dream should depend on what state or country you are from?


----------



## Harry Dresden

ScienceRocks said:


> Lol,
> 
> Califorina is a first world state next to most of the south.
> -Higher standard of living
> -Higher quality education
> -Higher quality healthcare
> 
> You fucking cave men are so stupid that you probably should go back to school. idiot.


a higher standard of living if you live along the coast with all the wealthy people,otherwise you are just getting by or having problems or are unemployed....
they went from top 5 in education in the 60's and 70's to bottom 10 now....
and healthcare is like everywhere else.....if you have access to it....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Issa said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another hater and jealous.....Poverty rate doesn't mean much otherwise Turkmenistan is better  ranked than the US and Germany for example.
> Those who are poor in California are wealthy compared to most of the inhabitants of the flyover states.
> Stop hating on us, we make most of the stuff you enjoy From shows, movies, technology, food, etc....Go to Church and follow the scripture of not being mean and hateful.
Click to expand...

*Those who are poor in California are wealthy compared to most of the inhabitants of the flyover states.*
sure they are....


----------



## Imissbush

bear513 said:


> Imissbush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imissbush said:
> 
> 
> 
> West Virginia is a total shithole, Trump's most popular state. They are all on opioids and crying about not having jobs in coal mines. They need to get off their asses, sober up and get to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the left took their jobs away and gave them well fare instead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually business simply innovated and had machines do the work. Lazy bums, go get jobs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Liar , it was the lefts 40 year on coal and manufacturing automated every where.
Click to expand...

Lol, scapegoating the left won't help those lazy West Virginians, they need to put down the pills and get to work


----------



## asaratis

sealybobo said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> Is New York a shithole?
Click to expand...

No.  Upstate New York is beautiful and rather civilized.  There are portions of NYC that are shitholes.  Despite having a goddamned communist mayor, there are some great things in NYC.  I don't think NYC can be beat within the USA for its quality and quantity of excellent museums.  I've visited the Metropolitan Museum of Art (fantastic), the American Museum of Natural History (amazing), the Frick Collection (immaculate), and the Guggenheim (least impressive, but some great art).

California is the only shithole on my list of states.  Some others are on my list of states I do not plan to visit, but there are some good people in every state, including the shithole, California. (Many of the good and wise people formerly residing in California have left for better conditions.  Others will follow.)


----------



## Harry Dresden

irosie91 said:


> I have never been in California-------all I know is of that state is of grapes and luxurious mansions.
> Are there slums?


plenty of slums....like everywhere else.........


----------



## asaratis

TheParser said:


> I have lived in California for eight decades.
> 
> I have seen many changes, to say the least.
> 
> I do NOT feel that the Golden State is a _____.
> 
> I DO feel, however, that California is a harbinger of what the United States of America will eventually become.


If the liberals have their way, we will eventually become a caliphate under Sharia Law.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Issa said:


> Those who are poor in California are wealthy compared to most of the inhabitants of the flyover states.


But, the purchasing power of the Cali-poors is way worse, to the point where the value of their income is shit compared to the poorest Arkansas hillbilly.  

Once again, leftists demonstrate a lack of understanding when it comes to the economy.


----------



## Issa

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who are poor in California are wealthy compared to most of the inhabitants of the flyover states.
> 
> 
> 
> But, the purchasing power of the Cali-poors is way worse, to the point where the value of their income is shit compared to the poorest Arkansas hillbilly.
> 
> Once again, leftists demonstrate a lack of understanding when it comes to the economy.
Click to expand...

Who wants to live in fly overstates anyway 
That's like me giving you a 100 million and sending you to hell. Those states are shitholes to live in to begin with.


----------



## IsaacNewton

The poor cons, they forever throw rocks at California but they are forever frustrated because California is made of titanium whereas most of the red states are made of wood and anger. California is setting aside $13 billion dollars this year as a 'rainy day fund'. Money kept in the cookie jar 'just in case'. Taxus is keeping a an old milk carton full of oil on the shelf. 

Give it up cons, California is a semi ripping down the road past you on your skateboard.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

irosie91 said:


> I have never been in California-------all I know is of that state is of grapes and luxurious mansions.
> Are there slums?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

IsaacNewton said:


> The poor cons, they forever throw rocks at California but they are forever frustrated because California is made of titanium whereas most of the red states are made of wood and anger. California is setting aside $13 billion dollars this year as a 'rainy day fund'. Money kept in the cookie jar 'just in case'. Taxus is keeping a an old milk carton full of oil on the shelf.
> 
> Give it up cons, California is a semi ripping down the road past you on your skateboard.



If they are doing things so much better than the rest of the country, how do you explain them being number one in poverty and why do they have a public pension crisis?

Gov. Jerry Brown: Courts Must Let California Slash its Public-Sector Pensions

The fact is California is becoming a banana republic where only the rich are living comfortably while the rest of the population is struggling and / or fighting for table scraps.  People and businesses are leaving that state in droves.  Unfortunately, a lot of those tards are moving here to Nevada and then voting for the same dipshits who are ruining California.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

IsaacNewton said:


> The poor cons, they forever throw rocks at California but they are forever frustrated because California is made of titanium whereas most of the red states are made of wood and anger. California is setting aside $13 billion dollars this year as a 'rainy day fund'. Money kept in the cookie jar 'just in case'. Taxus is keeping a an old milk carton full of oil on the shelf.
> 
> Give it up cons, California is a semi ripping down the road past you on your skateboard.



Yeah and they have nearly one trillion in unfunded debt....that ain't titanium pal, that's financial ruin bearing down like a freight train.

See another blue state, Illinois, as to what happens


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Issa said:


> Who wants to live in fly overstates anyway
> That's like me giving you a 100 million and sending you to hell. Those states are shitholes to live in to begin with.


Good.

Keep your commie ass in your own shithole.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Seawytch said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys keep talking about the localities you think are shitholes like it matters, that it was the places themselves Doddering Donnie was insulting. He was referring specifically to the *people* from those places.
> 
> If you live in a "shithole", you don't deserve to come to America? Since when? Where is that written on the statue of liberty?
> 
> 
> 
> How about realizing we are full and do not need any people with no marketable skills coming here to drain us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So just automatically being from a country Crooked Donnie Small Hands thinks is a "shithole" means you have no "marketable skills"?
> 
> _Give me your tired, your poor,
> Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free,
> The wretched refuse of your teeming shore.
> Send these, the homeless, tempest-tossed to me,
> I lift my lamp beside the golden door!_
> 
> Nothing about "marketable skills".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and not part of the constitution or even a law......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what? Not being “law” doesn’t change a word.
> 
> Do you think a shot at Liberty or the American dream should depend on what state or country you are from?
Click to expand...

yes I do.....because with terrorism, it is very important to know what the people coming in are all about. Europe is proof of that....
We should get the best from any country......some countries will have more useful people than others....but this let just bring in poor people for fun.......no thanks....times change.....it's time to update our immigration strategy.

and people need to fix their countries....what is so dam hard???? We've shown the world how to do it....so do it!!!!


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

IsaacNewton said:


> Taxus is keeping a an old milk carton full of oil on the shelf.


Ummm....what?

The Texas Economic Stabilization Fund

"Texas has the nation’s largest economic stabilization fund (ESF), commonly called a “rainy day fund.  The state’s ESF balance at the close of fiscal 2016 was $9.7 billion. "

That was 2 years ago.


----------



## buckeye45_73

IsaacNewton said:


> The poor cons, they forever throw rocks at California but they are forever frustrated because California is made of titanium whereas most of the red states are made of wood and anger. California is setting aside $13 billion dollars this year as a 'rainy day fund'. Money kept in the cookie jar 'just in case'. Taxus is keeping a an old milk carton full of oil on the shelf.
> 
> Give it up cons, California is a semi ripping down the road past you on your skateboard.


they are ripping down the road in reverse. You guys spend the most....so you would think you would have the lowest percentage of poverty....not so....why is that?


----------



## IsaacNewton

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The poor cons, they forever throw rocks at California but they are forever frustrated because California is made of titanium whereas most of the red states are made of wood and anger. California is setting aside $13 billion dollars this year as a 'rainy day fund'. Money kept in the cookie jar 'just in case'. Taxus is keeping a an old milk carton full of oil on the shelf.
> 
> Give it up cons, California is a semi ripping down the road past you on your skateboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are doing things so much better than the rest of the country, how do you explain them being number one in poverty and why do they have a public pension crisis?
> 
> Gov. Jerry Brown: Courts Must Let California Slash its Public-Sector Pensions
> 
> The fact is California is becoming a banana republic where only the rich are living comfortably while the rest of the population is struggling and / or fighting for table scraps.  People and businesses are leaving that state in droves.  Unfortunately, a lot of those tards are moving here to Nevada and then voting for the same dipshits who are ruining California.
Click to expand...


Wahhh. The same memes and crying that cons have some genetic need to wail about. 

The population of California is 40 million, of Montana 1 million. Figure it out. "People are leaving the state in droves'. We've heard this for the last 20 years and California's economy has gone from 8th largest in the world among COUNTRIES to the 6th largest in the world. About the same size as Russia's economy. 

It is easy to extrapolate that the weak businesses are 'leaving in droves'. No doubt you have to have your shit together to make it in California as a business. People come here to give it a try, if it's too tough then they go to Taxus where everyone works for $7.50 an hour. Taxus is glad to take the weak leftovers that can't make it in California. And we say to them good luck. 

If you're a hater then good, stay out. Get used to the view of rattle snakes and scorpions in the desert in New Mexico or Taxus. Go be where you'll be happy. But really, stop the whining about California. Oh and turn off your tv and don't watch any movies. California you know.


----------



## toobfreak

QUOTE="ScienceRocks, post: 19067385, member: 22889"Lol,

Califorina is a first *world state* next to most of the south.
.................Fantasy term taken from Aldous Huxley where people like Hitler dream of being an elite master race with dominion over all others on the planet proving that the modern liberal is the ultimate neo-fascist.

-Higher standard of living (like Pompeii)
.................Earthquakes
.................Mudslides
.................Wind Storms
.................Massive Fires
.................Droughts
.................La Nina
.................Rampant crime, over-crowding and cost of living

-Higher quality education
.................Like Berkeley where students need safe zones, teddy bears and riot and burn if anyone presents a view different from their own.

-Higher quality healthcare
.................Which is why all of the top medical centers are in the Northeast and the streets of San Fransisco are lined with the sick homeless living under bridges in refrigerator boxes and veterinarian centers hire robots to chase them away.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

IsaacNewton said:


> People come here to give it a try, if it's too tough then they go to Taxus where everyone works for $7.50 an hour. Taxus is glad to take the weak leftovers that can't make it in California. And we say to them good luck.


Weak and left-over Toyota says high.

You are just making shit up.  Minimum Wage Workers in Texas – 2016 : Southwest Information Office : U.S. Bureau of Labor Statistics
Of the 6.1 million hourly employees, 100,000 were making minimum wage in 2016.


----------



## sealybobo

asaratis said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> Is New York a shithole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  Upstate New York is beautiful and rather civilized.  There are portions of NYC that are shitholes.  Despite having a goddamned communist mayor, there are some great things in NYC.  I don't think NYC can be beat within the USA for its quality and quantity of excellent museums.  I've visited the Metropolitan Museum of Art (fantastic), the American Museum of Natural History (amazing), the Frick Collection (immaculate), and the Guggenheim (least impressive, but some great art).
> 
> California is the only shithole on my list of states.  Some others are on my list of states I do not plan to visit, but there are some good people in every state, including the shithole, California. (Many of the good and wise people formerly residing in California have left for better conditions.  Others will follow.)
Click to expand...


Where are they moving to?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

IsaacNewton said:


> Taxus is glad to take the weak leftovers that can't make it in California.


https://www.bizjournals.com/dallas/...a-lost-9-000-business-hqs-and-expansions.html

That's a shit - ton of "weak leftover."


----------



## buckeye45_73

IsaacNewton said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The poor cons, they forever throw rocks at California but they are forever frustrated because California is made of titanium whereas most of the red states are made of wood and anger. California is setting aside $13 billion dollars this year as a 'rainy day fund'. Money kept in the cookie jar 'just in case'. Taxus is keeping a an old milk carton full of oil on the shelf.
> 
> Give it up cons, California is a semi ripping down the road past you on your skateboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are doing things so much better than the rest of the country, how do you explain them being number one in poverty and why do they have a public pension crisis?
> 
> Gov. Jerry Brown: Courts Must Let California Slash its Public-Sector Pensions
> 
> The fact is California is becoming a banana republic where only the rich are living comfortably while the rest of the population is struggling and / or fighting for table scraps.  People and businesses are leaving that state in droves.  Unfortunately, a lot of those tards are moving here to Nevada and then voting for the same dipshits who are ruining California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wahhh. The same memes and crying that cons have some genetic need to wail about.
> 
> The population of California is 40 million, of Montana 1 million. Figure it out. "People are leaving the state in droves'. We've heard this for the last 20 years and California's economy has gone from 8th largest in the world among COUNTRIES to the 6th largest in the world. About the same size as Russia's economy.
> 
> It is easy to extrapolate that the weak businesses are 'leaving in droves'. No doubt you have to have your shit together to make it in California as a business. People come here to give it a try, if it's too tough then they go to Taxus where everyone works for $7.50 an hour. Taxus is glad to take the weak leftovers that can't make it in California. And we say to them good luck.
> 
> If you're a hater then good, stay out. Get used to the view of rattle snakes and scorpions in the desert in New Mexico or Taxus. Go be where you'll be happy. But really, stop the whining about California. Oh and turn off your tv and don't watch any movies. California you know.
Click to expand...



you are an idiot.....people are leaving California, but you're getting the poor illegals to take their place.....good luck on that. and the OP was about percentage....not total amount....

Guess which state has the highest poverty rate in the country? Not Mississippi, New Mexico, or West Virginia, but California, where *nearly one out of five residents is poor*

The state and local bureaucracies that implement Cal*ifornia’s antipoverty programs, however, resisted pro-work reforms*. In fact, California recipients of state aid receive a disproportionately large share of it in no-strings-attached cash disbursements. *It’s as though welfare reform passed California by, leaving a dependency trap in place.* Immigrants are falling into it: *55% of immigrant families in the state get some kind of means-tested benefits*, compared with just 30% of natives.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

IsaacNewton said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The poor cons, they forever throw rocks at California but they are forever frustrated because California is made of titanium whereas most of the red states are made of wood and anger. California is setting aside $13 billion dollars this year as a 'rainy day fund'. Money kept in the cookie jar 'just in case'. Taxus is keeping a an old milk carton full of oil on the shelf.
> 
> Give it up cons, California is a semi ripping down the road past you on your skateboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are doing things so much better than the rest of the country, how do you explain them being number one in poverty and why do they have a public pension crisis?
> 
> Gov. Jerry Brown: Courts Must Let California Slash its Public-Sector Pensions
> 
> The fact is California is becoming a banana republic where only the rich are living comfortably while the rest of the population is struggling and / or fighting for table scraps.  People and businesses are leaving that state in droves.  Unfortunately, a lot of those tards are moving here to Nevada and then voting for the same dipshits who are ruining California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wahhh. The same memes and crying that cons have some genetic need to wail about.
> 
> The population of California is 40 million, of Montana 1 million. Figure it out. "People are leaving the state in droves'. We've heard this for the last 20 years and California's economy has gone from 8th largest in the world among COUNTRIES to the 6th largest in the world. About the same size as Russia's economy.
Click to expand...


You've been hearing it because it's true, tard.

Leaving California? After slowing, the trend intensifies

Roughly 5 million people left California in the last decade. See where they went



> It is easy to extrapolate that the weak businesses are 'leaving in droves'. No doubt you have to have your shit together to make it in California as a business. People come here to give it a try, if it's too tough then they go to Taxus where everyone works for $7.50 an hour. Taxus is glad to take the weak leftovers that can't make it in California. And we say to them good luck.



Texas, one of the fastest growing states in the country for years while California has remained stagnant and lost jobs and corporate headquarters left and right.  Your comments provide good insight into the mental illness that is the belief in Marxism.  You view success and growth as failure and view the stagnating _status quo_ as success.  You decry the wealthy, but fervently implement policies that favor them while screwing the underclass you claim to be fighting for. 



> If you're a hater then good, stay out. Get used to the view of rattle snakes and scorpions in the desert in New Mexico or Taxus. Go be where you'll be happy. But really, stop the whining about California. Oh and turn off your tv and don't watch any movies. California you know.



You couldn't pay me to live in that state.  I travel there for work all the time.  LA is congested and polluted.  San Francisco smells like garbage and piss.  I was just in Anaheim two weeks ago and there was trash all over the shoulder of the highway for miles.


----------



## asaratis

sealybobo said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> Is New York a shithole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  Upstate New York is beautiful and rather civilized.  There are portions of NYC that are shitholes.  Despite having a goddamned communist mayor, there are some great things in NYC.  I don't think NYC can be beat within the USA for its quality and quantity of excellent museums.  I've visited the Metropolitan Museum of Art (fantastic), the American Museum of Natural History (amazing), the Frick Collection (immaculate), and the Guggenheim (least impressive, but some great art).
> 
> California is the only shithole on my list of states.  Some others are on my list of states I do not plan to visit, but there are some good people in every state, including the shithole, California. (Many of the good and wise people formerly residing in California have left for better conditions.  Others will follow.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are they moving to?
Click to expand...

Out of state....that's all that counts.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The poor cons, they forever throw rocks at California but they are forever frustrated because California is made of titanium whereas most of the red states are made of wood and anger. California is setting aside $13 billion dollars this year as a 'rainy day fund'. Money kept in the cookie jar 'just in case'. Taxus is keeping a an old milk carton full of oil on the shelf.
> 
> Give it up cons, California is a semi ripping down the road past you on your skateboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are doing things so much better than the rest of the country, how do you explain them being number one in poverty and why do they have a public pension crisis?
> 
> Gov. Jerry Brown: Courts Must Let California Slash its Public-Sector Pensions
> 
> The fact is California is becoming a banana republic where only the rich are living comfortably while the rest of the population is struggling and / or fighting for table scraps.  People and businesses are leaving that state in droves.  Unfortunately, a lot of those tards are moving here to Nevada and then voting for the same dipshits who are ruining California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wahhh. The same memes and crying that cons have some genetic need to wail about.
> 
> The population of California is 40 million, of Montana 1 million. Figure it out. "People are leaving the state in droves'. We've heard this for the last 20 years and California's economy has gone from 8th largest in the world among COUNTRIES to the 6th largest in the world. About the same size as Russia's economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been hearing it because it's true, tard.
> 
> Leaving California? After slowing, the trend intensifies
> 
> Roughly 5 million people left California in the last decade. See where they went
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is easy to extrapolate that the weak businesses are 'leaving in droves'. No doubt you have to have your shit together to make it in California as a business. People come here to give it a try, if it's too tough then they go to Taxus where everyone works for $7.50 an hour. Taxus is glad to take the weak leftovers that can't make it in California. And we say to them good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Texas, one of the fastest growing states in the country for years while California has remained stagnant and lost jobs and corporate headquarters left and right.  Your comments provide good insight into the mental illness that is the belief in Marxism.  You view success and growth as failure and view the stagnating _status quo_ as success.  You decry the wealthy, but fervently implement policies that favor them while screwing the underclass you claim to be fighting for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're a hater then good, stay out. Get used to the view of rattle snakes and scorpions in the desert in New Mexico or Taxus. Go be where you'll be happy. But really, stop the whining about California. Oh and turn off your tv and don't watch any movies. California you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You couldn't pay me to live in that state.  I travel there for work all the time.  LA is congested and polluted.  San Francisco smells like garbage and piss.  I was just in Anaheim two weeks ago and there was trash all over the shoulder of the highway for miles.
Click to expand...



Good stay in your red state shithole. You don't find it odd that there are almost no threads here by 'libruls' about the red state shitholes? We don't care, if you're happy where you are then stay. 

It is pathological how cons have some splinter forever stuck in their ass about California. The gold standard of the country that cat-turd conservatism cannot crack. You want to leave? Feel free. Don't want to come here? Cool, it's a free country. Why the self-flagellating butthurt by cons over California all the time though? Wouldn't you be happier just ignoring California? 

Like we ignore you?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

IsaacNewton said:


> It is pathological how cons have some splinter forever stuck in their ass about California.


We have a "splinter" stuck in our asses because we have had to subsidize your commie California bullshit. 


IsaacNewton said:


> The gold standard of the country that cat-turd conservatism cannot crack.


Texas seems to be 'cracking" that shit to pieces.


IsaacNewton said:


> Wouldn't you be happier just ignoring California?
> 
> Like we ignore you?


Keep ignoring and keep up your commie ways.  We'll keep pilfering California of all your companies.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

IsaacNewton said:


> It is pathological how cons have some splinter forever stuck in their ass about California. The gold standard of the country



The gold standard?  

30 years ago that was true.  Today, you're the pinnacle example of what NOT to do.



> that cat-turd conservatism cannot crack.



Texas has been doing exactly that tard-a-roni and as long as their state and yours stay on the same path they will eventually pass you up.


----------



## Issa

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants to live in fly overstates anyway
> That's like me giving you a 100 million and sending you to hell. Those states are shitholes to live in to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> Good.
> 
> Keep your commie ass in your own shithole.
Click to expand...


5th most expensive zip code.
20 mins from Malibu,
20 mins from Beverly hills
1.5 hours from a ski slope.
2 hours from the desert.
2 mins from the bitch 
15 mins from 3nd biggest airport 
25 mins from downtown LA
15 mins from Hollywood
300 days of sunshine 
1 hour from Disney 
20 mins from universal studios. 
3 hours from Yosemite 
4 hours from mammoth lakes 
2 mins from the scenic PCH

I damn will stay here lol


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Issa said:


> 5th most expensive zip code.


Congratulations?


Yeah.  Stay right there.


----------



## sealybobo

IsaacNewton said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The poor cons, they forever throw rocks at California but they are forever frustrated because California is made of titanium whereas most of the red states are made of wood and anger. California is setting aside $13 billion dollars this year as a 'rainy day fund'. Money kept in the cookie jar 'just in case'. Taxus is keeping a an old milk carton full of oil on the shelf.
> 
> Give it up cons, California is a semi ripping down the road past you on your skateboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are doing things so much better than the rest of the country, how do you explain them being number one in poverty and why do they have a public pension crisis?
> 
> Gov. Jerry Brown: Courts Must Let California Slash its Public-Sector Pensions
> 
> The fact is California is becoming a banana republic where only the rich are living comfortably while the rest of the population is struggling and / or fighting for table scraps.  People and businesses are leaving that state in droves.  Unfortunately, a lot of those tards are moving here to Nevada and then voting for the same dipshits who are ruining California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wahhh. The same memes and crying that cons have some genetic need to wail about.
> 
> The population of California is 40 million, of Montana 1 million. Figure it out. "People are leaving the state in droves'. We've heard this for the last 20 years and California's economy has gone from 8th largest in the world among COUNTRIES to the 6th largest in the world. About the same size as Russia's economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been hearing it because it's true, tard.
> 
> Leaving California? After slowing, the trend intensifies
> 
> Roughly 5 million people left California in the last decade. See where they went
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is easy to extrapolate that the weak businesses are 'leaving in droves'. No doubt you have to have your shit together to make it in California as a business. People come here to give it a try, if it's too tough then they go to Taxus where everyone works for $7.50 an hour. Taxus is glad to take the weak leftovers that can't make it in California. And we say to them good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Texas, one of the fastest growing states in the country for years while California has remained stagnant and lost jobs and corporate headquarters left and right.  Your comments provide good insight into the mental illness that is the belief in Marxism.  You view success and growth as failure and view the stagnating _status quo_ as success.  You decry the wealthy, but fervently implement policies that favor them while screwing the underclass you claim to be fighting for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're a hater then good, stay out. Get used to the view of rattle snakes and scorpions in the desert in New Mexico or Taxus. Go be where you'll be happy. But really, stop the whining about California. Oh and turn off your tv and don't watch any movies. California you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You couldn't pay me to live in that state.  I travel there for work all the time.  LA is congested and polluted.  San Francisco smells like garbage and piss.  I was just in Anaheim two weeks ago and there was trash all over the shoulder of the highway for miles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good stay in your red state shithole. You don't find it odd that there are almost no threads here by 'libruls' about the red state shitholes? We don't care, if you're happy where you are then stay.
> 
> It is pathological how cons have some splinter forever stuck in their ass about California. The gold standard of the country that cat-turd conservatism cannot crack. You want to leave? Feel free. Don't want to come here? Cool, it's a free country. Why the self-flagellating butthurt by cons over California all the time though? Wouldn't you be happier just ignoring California?
> 
> Like we ignore you?
Click to expand...


It would be real easy for Silicon Valley to pick up and move to Arkansas or some other shit hole red state but for some reason corporations don't want to move to those southern shit holes.


----------



## IsaacNewton

And to be clear I don't think of any state as a 's-hole', that is just angry vomitus from the orange flake.

But CA? You have to see it to believe it. Grab the woman get in the vette put the top down and have her say North or South on I5, or 101, Coastal Highway 1 to Monterey, 99 to Eureka or the American River where they discovered gold or over to Yosemite or the giant Sequoias, south to Santa Barbara, LA, Hollywood, San Diego. We generally head out on a Friday night or Saturday morning with this blaring...


Once you see it you'll know how big it is.


----------



## Seawytch

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is pathological how cons have some splinter forever stuck in their ass about California. The gold standard of the country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gold standard?
> 
> 30 years ago that was true.  Today, you're the pinnacle example of what NOT to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that cat-turd conservatism cannot crack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Texas has been doing exactly that tard-a-roni and as long as their state and yours stay on the same path they will eventually pass you up.
Click to expand...


Where does the economy of Texas rank if it were its own country? CA is 6th.


----------



## Wyatt earp

sealybobo said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The poor cons, they forever throw rocks at California but they are forever frustrated because California is made of titanium whereas most of the red states are made of wood and anger. California is setting aside $13 billion dollars this year as a 'rainy day fund'. Money kept in the cookie jar 'just in case'. Taxus is keeping a an old milk carton full of oil on the shelf.
> 
> Give it up cons, California is a semi ripping down the road past you on your skateboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are doing things so much better than the rest of the country, how do you explain them being number one in poverty and why do they have a public pension crisis?
> 
> Gov. Jerry Brown: Courts Must Let California Slash its Public-Sector Pensions
> 
> The fact is California is becoming a banana republic where only the rich are living comfortably while the rest of the population is struggling and / or fighting for table scraps.  People and businesses are leaving that state in droves.  Unfortunately, a lot of those tards are moving here to Nevada and then voting for the same dipshits who are ruining California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wahhh. The same memes and crying that cons have some genetic need to wail about.
> 
> The population of California is 40 million, of Montana 1 million. Figure it out. "People are leaving the state in droves'. We've heard this for the last 20 years and California's economy has gone from 8th largest in the world among COUNTRIES to the 6th largest in the world. About the same size as Russia's economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been hearing it because it's true, tard.
> 
> Leaving California? After slowing, the trend intensifies
> 
> Roughly 5 million people left California in the last decade. See where they went
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is easy to extrapolate that the weak businesses are 'leaving in droves'. No doubt you have to have your shit together to make it in California as a business. People come here to give it a try, if it's too tough then they go to Taxus where everyone works for $7.50 an hour. Taxus is glad to take the weak leftovers that can't make it in California. And we say to them good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Texas, one of the fastest growing states in the country for years while California has remained stagnant and lost jobs and corporate headquarters left and right.  Your comments provide good insight into the mental illness that is the belief in Marxism.  You view success and growth as failure and view the stagnating _status quo_ as success.  You decry the wealthy, but fervently implement policies that favor them while screwing the underclass you claim to be fighting for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're a hater then good, stay out. Get used to the view of rattle snakes and scorpions in the desert in New Mexico or Taxus. Go be where you'll be happy. But really, stop the whining about California. Oh and turn off your tv and don't watch any movies. California you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You couldn't pay me to live in that state.  I travel there for work all the time.  LA is congested and polluted.  San Francisco smells like garbage and piss.  I was just in Anaheim two weeks ago and there was trash all over the shoulder of the highway for miles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good stay in your red state shithole. You don't find it odd that there are almost no threads here by 'libruls' about the red state shitholes? We don't care, if you're happy where you are then stay.
> 
> It is pathological how cons have some splinter forever stuck in their ass about California. The gold standard of the country that cat-turd conservatism cannot crack. You want to leave? Feel free. Don't want to come here? Cool, it's a free country. Why the self-flagellating butthurt by cons over California all the time though? Wouldn't you be happier just ignoring California?
> 
> Like we ignore you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would be real easy for Silicon Valley to pick up and move to Arkansas or some other shit hole red state but for some reason corporations don't want to move to those southern shit holes.
Click to expand...



Quit lying...it's not good.


----------



## bodecea

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> We should build the wall around CA


#MAGA.....build new Berlin walls...#MAGA


----------



## Wyatt earp

Seawytch said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is pathological how cons have some splinter forever stuck in their ass about California. The gold standard of the country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gold standard?
> 
> 30 years ago that was true.  Today, you're the pinnacle example of what NOT to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that cat-turd conservatism cannot crack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Texas has been doing exactly that tard-a-roni and as long as their state and yours stay on the same path they will eventually pass you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where does the economy of Texas rank if it were its own country? CA is 6th.
Click to expand...




Texas is not imploding from the inside California is ...we don't need California and wish we could give you back to Mexico...


Don't worry we will still protect you and trade with you but your nonsense with your liberal courts would be Mexico's problem not ours ..








.


----------



## Wyatt earp

bodecea said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should build the wall around CA
> 
> 
> 
> #MAGA.....build new Berlin walls...#MAGA
Click to expand...


You guys still floating around or have your tax on leaving the state of California?


That's how pathetic a state is when they want to tax people and company's from leaving 








.


----------



## bodecea

bear513 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should build the wall around CA
> 
> 
> 
> #MAGA.....build new Berlin walls...#MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys still floating around or have your tax on leaving the state of California?
> 
> 
> That's how pathetic a state is when they want to tax people and company's from leaving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

The cool thing is, we like it here and believe it worth the $$$....no one is making you come or stay, are they?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Seawytch said:


> Where does the economy of Texas rank if it were its own country? CA is 6th.


Economy of Texas - Wikipedia
10th, as of 2016?


----------



## Wyatt earp

bodecea said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should build the wall around CA
> 
> 
> 
> #MAGA.....build new Berlin walls...#MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys still floating around or have your tax on leaving the state of California?
> 
> 
> That's how pathetic a state is when they want to tax people and company's from leaving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cool thing is, we like it here and believe it worth the $$$....no one is making you come or stay, are they?
Click to expand...



But you are trying to make  people to pay hostage money to leave ..









.



Where is that one article at..?


----------



## bodecea

Seems like the California-haters have some sour grapes tones to their posts.....can't cut it here, I guess.


----------



## bodecea

bear513 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should build the wall around CA
> 
> 
> 
> #MAGA.....build new Berlin walls...#MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys still floating around or have your tax on leaving the state of California?
> 
> 
> That's how pathetic a state is when they want to tax people and company's from leaving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cool thing is, we like it here and believe it worth the $$$....no one is making you come or stay, are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But you are trying to make  people to pay hostage money to leave ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Where is that one article at..?
Click to expand...

Of course not....


----------



## Wyatt earp

bodecea said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should build the wall around CA
> 
> 
> 
> #MAGA.....build new Berlin walls...#MAGA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys still floating around or have your tax on leaving the state of California?
> 
> 
> That's how pathetic a state is when they want to tax people and company's from leaving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cool thing is, we like it here and believe it worth the $$$....no one is making you come or stay, are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But you are trying to make  people to pay hostage money to leave ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Where is that one article at..?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course not....
Click to expand...



Will California Tax Man Let You Move States?


----------



## Wyatt earp

bodecea said:


> Seems like the California-haters have some sour grapes tones to their posts.....can't cut it here, I guess.




No sour grapes we have despised California for a long time.search any of my post in the 5 years on here I can't stand California, I can deal with any of the other 49 states but you guys belong to Mexico or France...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

bear513 said:


> Will California Tax Man Let You Move States?


Holy Heinrich Himmler and the SS.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

bodecea said:


> Seems like the California-haters have some sour grapes tones to their posts.....can't cut it here, I guess.


Hey, I like California. I generally like Californians.

I don't like all the commies running the show out there.  Your goose-stepping government is all I really hate.


----------



## Lumpy 1

irosie91 said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even a shithole liberal fact checker agrees that California is starving poor whites, minorities and ruining millions of lives
> 
> TRUE: California has the nation’s highest poverty rate
> 
> 
> 
> when i was 16, i heard "It Never Rains In California",,,never?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am still baffled------perhaps California is a MAGNET for the poor------as noted in  GRAPES OF
> WRATH
Click to expand...


I suppose if you're a dedicated freeloader looking to play the system California is a great place for a free ride, especially in the winter months.

Housing is the biggest problem but food is way overtaxed/priced as well as public utilities and gasoline. I doubt most Californians know what freedom really is other than a weekend trip out of the masses or a joint.

If I was an adventurous youngster again, I'd buy a boat and live around the lost coast of California, it wont last much longer. The California coasts and the redwoods are still magical in spots.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

Trump should order a count of actual legal Americans in California.if half of them have moved out these past 15ish years.they need to reassign the electoral vote.


----------



## sealybobo

bodecea said:


> Seems like the California-haters have some sour grapes tones to their posts.....can't cut it here, I guess.


It’s too expensive in California for someone who does what they do for a living. People in California who work want to get paid a good wage. Republicans want a race to the bottom. They’d love to move our good paying jobs to the south but can those hicks do the work?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

sealybobo said:


> It’s too expensive in California for someone who does what they do for a living. People in California who work want to get paid a good wage. Republicans want a race to the bottom. They’d love to move our good paying jobs to the south but can those hicks do the work?


You are one arrogant fuck.  

Do you think you are smarter that the smartest person in, say, Mississippi?

This should be good.


----------



## sealybobo

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s too expensive in California for someone who does what they do for a living. People in California who work want to get paid a good wage. Republicans want a race to the bottom. They’d love to move our good paying jobs to the south but can those hicks do the work?
> 
> 
> 
> You are one arrogant fuck.
> 
> Do you think you are smarter that the smartest person in, say, Mississippi?
> 
> This should be good.
Click to expand...

No because the smartest person in Mississippi isn’t from Mississippi their probably from Harvard or University of Michigan.

Not Mississippi state


----------



## Seawytch

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where does the economy of Texas rank if it were its own country? CA is 6th.
> 
> 
> 
> Economy of Texas - Wikipedia
> 10th, as of 2016?
Click to expand...


Well behind CA...and as a U.S. vacation spot?

The 25 most popular travel destinations in the US

Not so much...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

sealybobo said:


> Not Mississippi state


Nobody from the state of Mississippi is smarter than you, is that what you're saying, you arrogant fuck?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Seawytch said:


> Well behind CA...and as a U.S. vacation spot?


Keep it up, and CA will be NOTHING but a vacation spot.


----------



## jon_berzerk

*Why California is a SHITHOLE*

because loony liberals has turned into a shithole 

that is why


----------



## sealybobo

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not Mississippi state
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody from the state of Mississippi is smarter than you, is that what you're saying, you arrogant fuck?
Click to expand...

People who call other places shitholes shouldnt be so sensitive. If I hit the lotto I’d buy 1000 acres in your town then not let you hunt my land anymore.


----------



## Rustic

sealybobo said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not Mississippi state
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody from the state of Mississippi is smarter than you, is that what you're saying, you arrogant fuck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People who call other places shitholes shouldnt be so sensitive. If I hit the lotto I’d buy 1000 acres in your town then not let you hunt my land anymore.
Click to expand...

I knew it, control freak. Lol


----------



## sealybobo

Rustic said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not Mississippi state
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody from the state of Mississippi is smarter than you, is that what you're saying, you arrogant fuck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People who call other places shitholes shouldnt be so sensitive. If I hit the lotto I’d buy 1000 acres in your town then not let you hunt my land anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew it, control freak. Lol
Click to expand...

And put billboards up


----------



## AntonToo

asaratis said:


> No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.



You are ignorant. California is world's 6th largest economy and a donor state for America.

Federal Taxing and Spending Benefit Some States, Leave Others Paying Bill - Tax Foundation


----------



## Markle

Issa said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another hater and jealous.....Poverty rate doesn't mean much otherwise Turkmenistan is better  ranked than the US and Germany for example.
> Those who are poor in California are wealthy compared to most of the inhabitants of the flyover states.
> Stop hating on us, we make most of the stuff you enjoy From shows, movies, technology, food, etc....Go to Church and follow the scripture of not being mean and hateful.
Click to expand...


Except for the folks who live in the dreaded fly-over country may have lower incomes but they enjoy a higher standard of living.

Teachers in San Francisco and LA public schools cannot afford to live in those cities.  In our city, Tallahassee teachers live in all areas of the country.  Many could walk to the school where they worked and where their children are students.  

California's unfunded liability for their retirement funds is a disaster.



by CHRISS W. STREET15 May 2017Newport Beach, CA1036

*Governor Brown’s May Revised Budget reveals that the State of California’s and the University of California’s unfunded pension liabilities have skyrocketed by 22 percent in the last year.*
The State of California is notorious for predicting spectacularly high pension investment returns, and then admitting lousy performance. But Governor Brown’s 2017-18 May Revised Budget admitted for the first time that the state’s and UC’s long‑term pension and healthcare liabilities jumped by $51 billion in the last year to $279 billion, “due to poor investment returns and the adoption of more realistic assumptions about future earnings.”

[...]

Jerry Brown: California Pension Liability Skyrockets by 22% - Breitbart


----------



## Markle

California is in the process of going down the tubes.  Their debt is astronomical and they KEEP ON SPENDING!  Now they have massive fires and mudslides to pay for but their money is going to dead-end high-speed rail.

*California’s Total State and Local Debt Totals $1.3 Trillion*
By Bill Fletcher and Marc Joffe
January 10, 2017

We estimate that California state and local governments owe $1.3 trillion as of June 30, 2015. Our analysis is based on a review of federal, state and local financial disclosures. The total includes bonds, loans and other debt instruments as well as unfunded pension and other post-employment benefits promised to public sector employees. Our estimate of California government debt represents about 52% of California’s Gross State Product of $2.48 trillion. When added to the state’s share of the national debt, we find that California taxpayers are shouldering debt burdens on a par with residents of peripheral Eurozone states.

[....]

California’s Total State and Local Debt Totals $1.3 Trillion | California Policy Center


----------



## NYcarbineer

asaratis said:


> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion



The rest of the nation doesn't support California.  California pays more in federal taxes than it gets back.


----------



## BrokeLoser

asaratis said:


> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion



Shitholes become shitholes because the people within the shithole are shit.....look around the globe. The “browner” Mexifornia gets the more of a shithole it becomes...you don’t have to be smart to know this....anyone who has been to Tijuana or any other shithole in Mexico knows exactly what I’m talking about.


----------



## Wyatt earp

sealybobo said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s too expensive in California for someone who does what they do for a living. People in California who work want to get paid a good wage. Republicans want a race to the bottom. They’d love to move our good paying jobs to the south but can those hicks do the work?
> 
> 
> 
> You are one arrogant fuck.
> 
> Do you think you are smarter that the smartest person in, say, Mississippi?
> 
> This should be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No because the smartest person in Mississippi isn’t from Mississippi their probably from Harvard or University of Michigan.
> 
> Not Mississippi state
Click to expand...



Well if University of Michigan alumni so smart why is Detroit a shit hole?


----------



## Wyatt earp

NYcarbineer said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the nation doesn't support California.  California pays more in federal taxes than it gets back.
Click to expand...



So you saying they have more billionaires , probably true, more on welfare who doesn't pay also true.


----------



## Wyatt earp

antontoo said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are ignorant. California is world's 6th largest economy and a donor state for America.
> 
> Federal Taxing and Spending Benefit Some States, Leave Others Paying Bill - Tax Foundation
Click to expand...



And if we get California out they would drop to 34, people would leave in droves more then they do now.


----------



## Issa

Markle said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another hater and jealous.....Poverty rate doesn't mean much otherwise Turkmenistan is better  ranked than the US and Germany for example.
> Those who are poor in California are wealthy compared to most of the inhabitants of the flyover states.
> Stop hating on us, we make most of the stuff you enjoy From shows, movies, technology, food, etc....Go to Church and follow the scripture of not being mean and hateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except for the folks who live in the dreaded fly-over country may have lower incomes but they enjoy a higher standard of living.
> 
> Teachers in San Francisco and LA public schools cannot afford to live in those cities.  In our city, Tallahassee teachers live in all areas of the country.  Many could walk to the school where they worked and where their children are students.
> 
> California's unfunded liability for their retirement funds is a disaster.
> 
> 
> 
> by CHRISS W. STREET15 May 2017Newport Beach, CA1036
> 
> *Governor Brown’s May Revised Budget reveals that the State of California’s and the University of California’s unfunded pension liabilities have skyrocketed by 22 percent in the last year.*
> The State of California is notorious for predicting spectacularly high pension investment returns, and then admitting lousy performance. But Governor Brown’s 2017-18 May Revised Budget admitted for the first time that the state’s and UC’s long‑term pension and healthcare liabilities jumped by $51 billion in the last year to $279 billion, “due to poor investment returns and the adoption of more realistic assumptions about future earnings.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Jerry Brown: California Pension Liability Skyrockets by 22% - Breitbart
Click to expand...


I bet those kids that you are talking about when they grow, they'll move to California or a blue state, looking for a job and better things to do....than setting under a tree all day counting the birds.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Issa said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another hater and jealous.....Poverty rate doesn't mean much otherwise Turkmenistan is better  ranked than the US and Germany for example.
> Those who are poor in California are wealthy compared to most of the inhabitants of the flyover states.
> Stop hating on us, we make most of the stuff you enjoy From shows, movies, technology, food, etc....Go to Church and follow the scripture of not being mean and hateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except for the folks who live in the dreaded fly-over country may have lower incomes but they enjoy a higher standard of living.
> 
> Teachers in San Francisco and LA public schools cannot afford to live in those cities.  In our city, Tallahassee teachers live in all areas of the country.  Many could walk to the school where they worked and where their children are students.
> 
> California's unfunded liability for their retirement funds is a disaster.
> 
> 
> 
> by CHRISS W. STREET15 May 2017Newport Beach, CA1036
> 
> *Governor Brown’s May Revised Budget reveals that the State of California’s and the University of California’s unfunded pension liabilities have skyrocketed by 22 percent in the last year.*
> The State of California is notorious for predicting spectacularly high pension investment returns, and then admitting lousy performance. But Governor Brown’s 2017-18 May Revised Budget admitted for the first time that the state’s and UC’s long‑term pension and healthcare liabilities jumped by $51 billion in the last year to $279 billion, “due to poor investment returns and the adoption of more realistic assumptions about future earnings.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Jerry Brown: California Pension Liability Skyrockets by 22% - Breitbart
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet those kids that you are talking about when they grow, they'll move to California or a blue state, looking for a job and better things to do....than setting under a tree all day counting the birds.
Click to expand...



Oh really they can make $12 bucks an hour an afford a $5,000plus  ATV and do this.they sure can't do that in California...now you are posting fucking stupid ..

Powder puff


----------



## Wyatt earp

Issa said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another hater and jealous.....Poverty rate doesn't mean much otherwise Turkmenistan is better  ranked than the US and Germany for example.
> Those who are poor in California are wealthy compared to most of the inhabitants of the flyover states.
> Stop hating on us, we make most of the stuff you enjoy From shows, movies, technology, food, etc....Go to Church and follow the scripture of not being mean and hateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except for the folks who live in the dreaded fly-over country may have lower incomes but they enjoy a higher standard of living.
> 
> Teachers in San Francisco and LA public schools cannot afford to live in those cities.  In our city, Tallahassee teachers live in all areas of the country.  Many could walk to the school where they worked and where their children are students.
> 
> California's unfunded liability for their retirement funds is a disaster.
> 
> 
> 
> by CHRISS W. STREET15 May 2017Newport Beach, CA1036
> 
> *Governor Brown’s May Revised Budget reveals that the State of California’s and the University of California’s unfunded pension liabilities have skyrocketed by 22 percent in the last year.*
> The State of California is notorious for predicting spectacularly high pension investment returns, and then admitting lousy performance. But Governor Brown’s 2017-18 May Revised Budget admitted for the first time that the state’s and UC’s long‑term pension and healthcare liabilities jumped by $51 billion in the last year to $279 billion, “due to poor investment returns and the adoption of more realistic assumptions about future earnings.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Jerry Brown: California Pension Liability Skyrockets by 22% - Breitbart
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet those kids that you are talking about when they grow, they'll move to California or a blue state, looking for a job and better things to do....than setting under a tree all day counting the birds.
Click to expand...



Sure they will idiot you still don't have a clue that more wages don't equal more wealth ..



You can buy a lot of toys just making $12 bucks an hour and low taxes but you wouldn't know that would you and the freedom to boot.


----------



## Gracie

Shithole or not...you can't beat the medical care in Calif. Fact.


----------



## Issa

bear513 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another hater and jealous.....Poverty rate doesn't mean much otherwise Turkmenistan is better  ranked than the US and Germany for example.
> Those who are poor in California are wealthy compared to most of the inhabitants of the flyover states.
> Stop hating on us, we make most of the stuff you enjoy From shows, movies, technology, food, etc....Go to Church and follow the scripture of not being mean and hateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except for the folks who live in the dreaded fly-over country may have lower incomes but they enjoy a higher standard of living.
> 
> Teachers in San Francisco and LA public schools cannot afford to live in those cities.  In our city, Tallahassee teachers live in all areas of the country.  Many could walk to the school where they worked and where their children are students.
> 
> California's unfunded liability for their retirement funds is a disaster.
> 
> 
> 
> by CHRISS W. STREET15 May 2017Newport Beach, CA1036
> 
> *Governor Brown’s May Revised Budget reveals that the State of California’s and the University of California’s unfunded pension liabilities have skyrocketed by 22 percent in the last year.*
> The State of California is notorious for predicting spectacularly high pension investment returns, and then admitting lousy performance. But Governor Brown’s 2017-18 May Revised Budget admitted for the first time that the state’s and UC’s long‑term pension and healthcare liabilities jumped by $51 billion in the last year to $279 billion, “due to poor investment returns and the adoption of more realistic assumptions about future earnings.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Jerry Brown: California Pension Liability Skyrockets by 22% - Breitbart
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet those kids that you are talking about when they grow, they'll move to California or a blue state, looking for a job and better things to do....than setting under a tree all day counting the birds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really they can make $12 bucks an hour an afford a $5,000plus  ATV and do this.they sure can't do that in California...now you are posting fucking stupid ..
> 
> Powder puff
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171776 View attachment 171777 View attachment 171778
Click to expand...


hahaha great life you have up there, NOT!!! you guys don't know how miserable that it's do you?


----------



## Issa

bear513 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another hater and jealous.....Poverty rate doesn't mean much otherwise Turkmenistan is better  ranked than the US and Germany for example.
> Those who are poor in California are wealthy compared to most of the inhabitants of the flyover states.
> Stop hating on us, we make most of the stuff you enjoy From shows, movies, technology, food, etc....Go to Church and follow the scripture of not being mean and hateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except for the folks who live in the dreaded fly-over country may have lower incomes but they enjoy a higher standard of living.
> 
> Teachers in San Francisco and LA public schools cannot afford to live in those cities.  In our city, Tallahassee teachers live in all areas of the country.  Many could walk to the school where they worked and where their children are students.
> 
> California's unfunded liability for their retirement funds is a disaster.
> 
> 
> 
> by CHRISS W. STREET15 May 2017Newport Beach, CA1036
> 
> *Governor Brown’s May Revised Budget reveals that the State of California’s and the University of California’s unfunded pension liabilities have skyrocketed by 22 percent in the last year.*
> The State of California is notorious for predicting spectacularly high pension investment returns, and then admitting lousy performance. But Governor Brown’s 2017-18 May Revised Budget admitted for the first time that the state’s and UC’s long‑term pension and healthcare liabilities jumped by $51 billion in the last year to $279 billion, “due to poor investment returns and the adoption of more realistic assumptions about future earnings.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Jerry Brown: California Pension Liability Skyrockets by 22% - Breitbart
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet those kids that you are talking about when they grow, they'll move to California or a blue state, looking for a job and better things to do....than setting under a tree all day counting the birds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they will idiot you still don't have a clue that more wages don't equal more wealth ..
> 
> 
> 
> You can buy a lot of toys just making $12 bucks an hour and low taxes but you wouldn't know that would you and the freedom to boot.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171779 View attachment 171780
Click to expand...


Looks boring to me. And the chick looks liberal to me lol


----------



## Wyatt earp

Issa said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another hater and jealous.....Poverty rate doesn't mean much otherwise Turkmenistan is better  ranked than the US and Germany for example.
> Those who are poor in California are wealthy compared to most of the inhabitants of the flyover states.
> Stop hating on us, we make most of the stuff you enjoy From shows, movies, technology, food, etc....Go to Church and follow the scripture of not being mean and hateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except for the folks who live in the dreaded fly-over country may have lower incomes but they enjoy a higher standard of living.
> 
> Teachers in San Francisco and LA public schools cannot afford to live in those cities.  In our city, Tallahassee teachers live in all areas of the country.  Many could walk to the school where they worked and where their children are students.
> 
> California's unfunded liability for their retirement funds is a disaster.
> 
> 
> 
> by CHRISS W. STREET15 May 2017Newport Beach, CA1036
> 
> *Governor Brown’s May Revised Budget reveals that the State of California’s and the University of California’s unfunded pension liabilities have skyrocketed by 22 percent in the last year.*
> The State of California is notorious for predicting spectacularly high pension investment returns, and then admitting lousy performance. But Governor Brown’s 2017-18 May Revised Budget admitted for the first time that the state’s and UC’s long‑term pension and healthcare liabilities jumped by $51 billion in the last year to $279 billion, “due to poor investment returns and the adoption of more realistic assumptions about future earnings.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Jerry Brown: California Pension Liability Skyrockets by 22% - Breitbart
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet those kids that you are talking about when they grow, they'll move to California or a blue state, looking for a job and better things to do....than setting under a tree all day counting the birds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really they can make $12 bucks an hour an afford a $5,000plus  ATV and do this.they sure can't do that in California...now you are posting fucking stupid ..
> 
> Powder puff
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171776 View attachment 171777 View attachment 171778
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hahaha great life you have up there, NOT!!! you guys don't know how miserable that it's do you?
Click to expand...



We know freedom you do not..



So guess again sheep.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Issa said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another hater and jealous.....Poverty rate doesn't mean much otherwise Turkmenistan is better  ranked than the US and Germany for example.
> Those who are poor in California are wealthy compared to most of the inhabitants of the flyover states.
> Stop hating on us, we make most of the stuff you enjoy From shows, movies, technology, food, etc....Go to Church and follow the scripture of not being mean and hateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except for the folks who live in the dreaded fly-over country may have lower incomes but they enjoy a higher standard of living.
> 
> Teachers in San Francisco and LA public schools cannot afford to live in those cities.  In our city, Tallahassee teachers live in all areas of the country.  Many could walk to the school where they worked and where their children are students.
> 
> California's unfunded liability for their retirement funds is a disaster.
> 
> 
> 
> by CHRISS W. STREET15 May 2017Newport Beach, CA1036
> 
> *Governor Brown’s May Revised Budget reveals that the State of California’s and the University of California’s unfunded pension liabilities have skyrocketed by 22 percent in the last year.*
> The State of California is notorious for predicting spectacularly high pension investment returns, and then admitting lousy performance. But Governor Brown’s 2017-18 May Revised Budget admitted for the first time that the state’s and UC’s long‑term pension and healthcare liabilities jumped by $51 billion in the last year to $279 billion, “due to poor investment returns and the adoption of more realistic assumptions about future earnings.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Jerry Brown: California Pension Liability Skyrockets by 22% - Breitbart
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet those kids that you are talking about when they grow, they'll move to California or a blue state, looking for a job and better things to do....than setting under a tree all day counting the birds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they will idiot you still don't have a clue that more wages don't equal more wealth ..
> 
> 
> 
> You can buy a lot of toys just making $12 bucks an hour and low taxes but you wouldn't know that would you and the freedom to boot.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171779 View attachment 171780
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks boring to me. And the chick looks liberal to me lol
Click to expand...




Of course it's boring to you, your to busy playing x box in your mom's basement to get out and play.


----------



## asaratis

Gracie said:


> Shithole or not...you can't beat the medical care in Calif. Fact.


There's a study linked in a previous post that shows Californication to be ranked 25th in quality of health care.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Issa said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another hater and jealous.....Poverty rate doesn't mean much otherwise Turkmenistan is better  ranked than the US and Germany for example.
> Those who are poor in California are wealthy compared to most of the inhabitants of the flyover states.
> Stop hating on us, we make most of the stuff you enjoy From shows, movies, technology, food, etc....Go to Church and follow the scripture of not being mean and hateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except for the folks who live in the dreaded fly-over country may have lower incomes but they enjoy a higher standard of living.
> 
> Teachers in San Francisco and LA public schools cannot afford to live in those cities.  In our city, Tallahassee teachers live in all areas of the country.  Many could walk to the school where they worked and where their children are students.
> 
> California's unfunded liability for their retirement funds is a disaster.
> 
> 
> 
> by CHRISS W. STREET15 May 2017Newport Beach, CA1036
> 
> *Governor Brown’s May Revised Budget reveals that the State of California’s and the University of California’s unfunded pension liabilities have skyrocketed by 22 percent in the last year.*
> The State of California is notorious for predicting spectacularly high pension investment returns, and then admitting lousy performance. But Governor Brown’s 2017-18 May Revised Budget admitted for the first time that the state’s and UC’s long‑term pension and healthcare liabilities jumped by $51 billion in the last year to $279 billion, “due to poor investment returns and the adoption of more realistic assumptions about future earnings.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Jerry Brown: California Pension Liability Skyrockets by 22% - Breitbart
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet those kids that you are talking about when they grow, they'll move to California or a blue state, looking for a job and better things to do....than setting under a tree all day counting the birds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they will idiot you still don't have a clue that more wages don't equal more wealth ..
> 
> 
> 
> You can buy a lot of toys just making $12 bucks an hour and low taxes but you wouldn't know that would you and the freedom to boot.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171779 View attachment 171780
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks boring to me. And the chick looks liberal to me lol
Click to expand...



She looks liberal to you? Say what a normal liberal woman looks like this, we see it every night on MSNBC


----------



## Issa

bear513 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another hater and jealous.....Poverty rate doesn't mean much otherwise Turkmenistan is better  ranked than the US and Germany for example.
> Those who are poor in California are wealthy compared to most of the inhabitants of the flyover states.
> Stop hating on us, we make most of the stuff you enjoy From shows, movies, technology, food, etc....Go to Church and follow the scripture of not being mean and hateful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the folks who live in the dreaded fly-over country may have lower incomes but they enjoy a higher standard of living.
> 
> Teachers in San Francisco and LA public schools cannot afford to live in those cities.  In our city, Tallahassee teachers live in all areas of the country.  Many could walk to the school where they worked and where their children are students.
> 
> California's unfunded liability for their retirement funds is a disaster.
> 
> 
> 
> by CHRISS W. STREET15 May 2017Newport Beach, CA1036
> 
> *Governor Brown’s May Revised Budget reveals that the State of California’s and the University of California’s unfunded pension liabilities have skyrocketed by 22 percent in the last year.*
> The State of California is notorious for predicting spectacularly high pension investment returns, and then admitting lousy performance. But Governor Brown’s 2017-18 May Revised Budget admitted for the first time that the state’s and UC’s long‑term pension and healthcare liabilities jumped by $51 billion in the last year to $279 billion, “due to poor investment returns and the adoption of more realistic assumptions about future earnings.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Jerry Brown: California Pension Liability Skyrockets by 22% - Breitbart
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet those kids that you are talking about when they grow, they'll move to California or a blue state, looking for a job and better things to do....than setting under a tree all day counting the birds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they will idiot you still don't have a clue that more wages don't equal more wealth ..
> 
> 
> 
> You can buy a lot of toys just making $12 bucks an hour and low taxes but you wouldn't know that would you and the freedom to boot.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171779 View attachment 171780
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks boring to me. And the chick looks liberal to me lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's boring to you, your to busy playing x box in your mom's basement to get out and play.
Click to expand...


My hosue doesn't have a basement. And I don't have Xbox.


----------



## August West

Ridgerunner said:


>


When do you plan to grow the fuck up?


----------



## Wyatt earp

Issa said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the folks who live in the dreaded fly-over country may have lower incomes but they enjoy a higher standard of living.
> 
> Teachers in San Francisco and LA public schools cannot afford to live in those cities.  In our city, Tallahassee teachers live in all areas of the country.  Many could walk to the school where they worked and where their children are students.
> 
> California's unfunded liability for their retirement funds is a disaster.
> 
> 
> 
> by CHRISS W. STREET15 May 2017Newport Beach, CA1036
> 
> *Governor Brown’s May Revised Budget reveals that the State of California’s and the University of California’s unfunded pension liabilities have skyrocketed by 22 percent in the last year.*
> The State of California is notorious for predicting spectacularly high pension investment returns, and then admitting lousy performance. But Governor Brown’s 2017-18 May Revised Budget admitted for the first time that the state’s and UC’s long‑term pension and healthcare liabilities jumped by $51 billion in the last year to $279 billion, “due to poor investment returns and the adoption of more realistic assumptions about future earnings.”
> 
> [...]
> 
> Jerry Brown: California Pension Liability Skyrockets by 22% - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet those kids that you are talking about when they grow, they'll move to California or a blue state, looking for a job and better things to do....than setting under a tree all day counting the birds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they will idiot you still don't have a clue that more wages don't equal more wealth ..
> 
> 
> 
> You can buy a lot of toys just making $12 bucks an hour and low taxes but you wouldn't know that would you and the freedom to boot.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171779 View attachment 171780
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks boring to me. And the chick looks liberal to me lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's boring to you, your to busy playing x box in your mom's basement to get out and play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My hosue doesn't have a basement. And I don't have Xbox.
Click to expand...



The more you say to me the more I figure you really out..not a good idea with me when I really start paying attention..


Once again no South California would go swimming at 82 degrees , like I wouldn't here in South Carolina , to cold...I am sure some would , but most of the people who think 82 is warm enough to swim is northerners..


----------



## Ridgerunner

August West said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When do you plan to grow the fuck up?
Click to expand...


Did I hurt your feelings snowflake?


----------



## Wyatt earp

Ridgerunner said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When do you plan to grow the fuck up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I hurt your feelings snowflake?
Click to expand...




I guess you did he is still trying to find out what's in Obama care after Nancy passed it..


----------



## sakinago

Issa said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another hater and jealous.....Poverty rate doesn't mean much otherwise Turkmenistan is better  ranked than the US and Germany for example.
> Those who are poor in California are wealthy compared to most of the inhabitants of the flyover states.
> Stop hating on us, we make most of the stuff you enjoy From shows, movies, technology, food, etc....Go to Church and follow the scripture of not being mean and hateful.
Click to expand...


Wow zero evidence for your claims...do you realize how crazy expensive it is to live in California compared to the rest of America you’re clearly prejudice to. I’d rather be blue collar down south, have a 1500 sq ft house on half an acre, than a 800 sq ft apartment in a bad neighborhood, that’s almost twice the cost , with a “better” job in Cali. 

California is the 6th biggest economy in the world thanks to Silicon Valley, yet its government is bleeding money, in crazy debt, and poverty is rampant. No wonder you hear so much of the “pay inequality” philosophy over there, because they have created it haha. When someone can move from a place like Texas to Cali, have the same job with the same pay, and take home (to a much more expensive home) 13% less...it’s no wonder why poverty is so rampant. Such a shame too, it is a beautiful state, but I would never live there.


----------



## Issa

bear513 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet those kids that you are talking about when they grow, they'll move to California or a blue state, looking for a job and better things to do....than setting under a tree all day counting the birds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they will idiot you still don't have a clue that more wages don't equal more wealth ..
> 
> 
> 
> You can buy a lot of toys just making $12 bucks an hour and low taxes but you wouldn't know that would you and the freedom to boot.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171779 View attachment 171780
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks boring to me. And the chick looks liberal to me lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's boring to you, your to busy playing x box in your mom's basement to get out and play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My hosue doesn't have a basement. And I don't have Xbox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The more you say to me the more I figure you really out..not a good idea with me when I really start paying attention..
> 
> 
> Once again no South California would go swimming at 82 degrees , like I wouldn't here in South Carolina , to cold...I am sure some would , but most of the people who think 82 is warm enough to swim is northerners..
Click to expand...


WTF? I have been talking to a retard all this time? Shame on me.


----------



## Wyatt earp

sakinago said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another hater and jealous.....Poverty rate doesn't mean much otherwise Turkmenistan is better  ranked than the US and Germany for example.
> Those who are poor in California are wealthy compared to most of the inhabitants of the flyover states.
> Stop hating on us, we make most of the stuff you enjoy From shows, movies, technology, food, etc....Go to Church and follow the scripture of not being mean and hateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow zero evidence for your claims...do you realize how crazy expensive it is to live in California compared to the rest of America you’re clearly prejudice to. I’d rather be blue collar down south, have a 1500 sq ft house on half an acre, than a 800 sq ft apartment in a bad neighborhood, that’s almost twice the cost , with a “better” job in Cali.
> 
> California is the 6th biggest economy in the world thanks to Silicon Valley, yet its government is bleeding money, in crazy debt, and poverty is rampant. No wonder you hear so much of the “pay inequality” philosophy over there, because they have created it haha. When someone can move from a place like Texas to Cali, have the same job with the same pay, and take home (to a much more expensive home) 13% less...it’s no wonder why poverty is so rampant. Such a shame too, it is a beautiful state, but I would never live there.
Click to expand...



He is another one of these fakes on here, he pretended to grow up in a third world country and now is a millionaire in Beaverly hills....who goes swimming when it's only 82 degrees in California...


----------



## Wyatt earp

Issa said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they will idiot you still don't have a clue that more wages don't equal more wealth ..
> 
> 
> 
> You can buy a lot of toys just making $12 bucks an hour and low taxes but you wouldn't know that would you and the freedom to boot.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171779 View attachment 171780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks boring to me. And the chick looks liberal to me lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's boring to you, your to busy playing x box in your mom's basement to get out and play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My hosue doesn't have a basement. And I don't have Xbox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The more you say to me the more I figure you really out..not a good idea with me when I really start paying attention..
> 
> 
> Once again no South California would go swimming at 82 degrees , like I wouldn't here in South Carolina , to cold...I am sure some would , but most of the people who think 82 is warm enough to swim is northerners..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF? I have been talking to a retard all this time? Shame on me.
Click to expand...



That's your retort pretend millionaire from a 3rd world country?


Post pictures with today's date and your handle on it...


----------



## August West

Ridgerunner said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When do you plan to grow the fuck up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I hurt your feelings snowflake?
Click to expand...

Snowflakes are those who want to ban a book because it says bad things about them.


----------



## Wyatt earp

August West said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When do you plan to grow the fuck up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I hurt your feelings snowflake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snowflakes are those who want to ban a book because it says bad things about them.
Click to expand...



Ban what book?


----------



## imawhosure

sakinago said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another hater and jealous.....Poverty rate doesn't mean much otherwise Turkmenistan is better  ranked than the US and Germany for example.
> Those who are poor in California are wealthy compared to most of the inhabitants of the flyover states.
> Stop hating on us, we make most of the stuff you enjoy From shows, movies, technology, food, etc....Go to Church and follow the scripture of not being mean and hateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow zero evidence for your claims...do you realize how crazy expensive it is to live in California compared to the rest of America you’re clearly prejudice to. I’d rather be blue collar down south, have a 1500 sq ft house on half an acre, than a 800 sq ft apartment in a bad neighborhood, that’s almost twice the cost , with a “better” job in Cali.
> 
> California is the 6th biggest economy in the world thanks to Silicon Valley, yet its government is bleeding money, in crazy debt, and poverty is rampant. No wonder you hear so much of the “pay inequality” philosophy over there, because they have created it haha. When someone can move from a place like Texas to Cali, have the same job with the same pay, and take home (to a much more expensive home) 13% less...it’s no wonder why poverty is so rampant. Such a shame too, it is a beautiful state, but I would never live there.
Click to expand...




Issa said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they will idiot you still don't have a clue that more wages don't equal more wealth ..
> 
> 
> 
> You can buy a lot of toys just making $12 bucks an hour and low taxes but you wouldn't know that would you and the freedom to boot.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171779 View attachment 171780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks boring to me. And the chick looks liberal to me lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's boring to you, your to busy playing x box in your mom's basement to get out and play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My hosue doesn't have a basement. And I don't have Xbox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The more you say to me the more I figure you really out..not a good idea with me when I really start paying attention..
> 
> 
> Once again no South California would go swimming at 82 degrees , like I wouldn't here in South Carolina , to cold...I am sure some would , but most of the people who think 82 is warm enough to swim is northerners..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF? I have been talking to a retard all this time? Shame on me.
Click to expand...




bear513 said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When do you plan to grow the fuck up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I hurt your feelings snowflake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snowflakes are those who want to ban a book because it says bad things about them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ban what book?
Click to expand...


What the left doesn't tell you is this, and you can check it with any economist-------------->

Wealth is NOT what you make, but what you can KEEP!

EXAMPLE-------------------> Who ends up wealthier and lives better, a person who makes 1 million a year and has to pay 975,000 a year for bread and milk, or a person who makes 60,000 a year and pays 2000 for bread and milk?  Exaggeration for sure, but is exactly the problem with California.

And the stupidity of California is-------->their own rules cause their state government to have to put out massive amounts of taxpayer money to the poor.  Their rules also cause people to be much wealthier to be able to live there, if they decide to.

What you are actually seeing in California, is the very 1st state to conform to a socialistic outcome.  The middle class is exiting because they can't afford it, and all that is left is the very rich, and the very poor.

How do we know this?

If today, a middle class person wanted to move to California, what would it cost to have a middle class existence?  A home in a decent (not rich) area, a car, and have a wife and 2 children?

ANSWER---------> Far more than virtually most every other state!  So then you say...........California must be full of rich people, no poor!  No, that is wrong.  California is almost as full of extremely poor people because of their liberal, give away policies.  So in essence, the only people who can afford it are the very rich, or the very poor on the dole.  This is why you see the pictures and statistics you do.................poor people living on the streets, and the very rich in their mansions.

It is also why the state of California is one of the leaders in attempting to push up the federal, minimum, wage.  They are trying to get the government to MANDATE a higher wage, so as to create an incentive for poor people to get off the dole and get a job, to increase their tax base.  Problem is---------->15, 16, or 20 bucks an hr won't do it!  California is to expensive!  And so, they have created a self fulfilling prophecy, haven't they!

Now I have a theoretical question----------->

For 3 months, every illegal alien is removed from California, and sent back to the country from which they came.  What would happen to the labor market there?  How much would Americans be paid to fill those jobs?  And if/when we came up short in labor, we ask the amount we needed if they want to come back to fill those positions.

You see, California is a microcosm of the problems of this country; much more acute, yes, but a microcosm, just the same.  Remember the oil boom in North Dakota?  How much were they paying Mcdonalds and Wal-Mart workers there during that massive expansion?  Look it up!

That is how you grow wages, by demand for your labor; NOT by government mandate, and not by allowing illegal people in until needed, that undercut the value of YOUR LABOR!


----------



## AntonToo

bear513 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are ignorant. California is world's 6th largest economy and a donor state for America.
> 
> Federal Taxing and Spending Benefit Some States, Leave Others Paying Bill - Tax Foundation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And if we get California out they would drop to 34, people would leave in droves more then they do now.
Click to expand...


More bullshit - California has the highest population density in the states and is still growing in population. Take your droves falsehood and shove it.


----------



## Theowl32

California is turning into Venezuela right before our eyes.
FUCK THE MASSES 

Nothing to worry about though. Hollywood still have rich people and Nancy Pelosi's mansion is just fine.

FUCK THE MASSES

Much like the rich socialists living in Venzuela, and much like the old FEUDAL SYSTEM. 

FUCK THE MASSES

Two classes. The rich and the fucked. Which is what socialism is. Hence the reason our beloved Pravda media never focuses on the suffering poor in those countries. Go ahead and watch "Sicko" again and see if Michael Moore ever shows the suffering people in Cuba. 
Michael Moore's mansion in Michigan.




FUCK THE MASSES.

In case you want to know what SOCIALISM (the new version of the old FEUDAL SYSTEM)

FUCK THE MASSES.


----------



## Wyatt earp

antontoo said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are ignorant. California is world's 6th largest economy and a donor state for America.
> 
> Federal Taxing and Spending Benefit Some States, Leave Others Paying Bill - Tax Foundation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And if we get California out they would drop to 34, people would leave in droves more then they do now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More bullshit - California has the highest population density in the states and is still growing in population. Take your droves falsehood and shove it.
Click to expand...




With illegal Mexicans , that's the only population running to California.


----------



## bodecea

antontoo said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are ignorant. California is world's 6th largest economy and a donor state for America.
> 
> Federal Taxing and Spending Benefit Some States, Leave Others Paying Bill - Tax Foundation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And if we get California out they would drop to 34, people would leave in droves more then they do now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More bullshit - California has the highest population density in the states and is still growing in population. Take your droves falsehood and shove it.
Click to expand...

This thread is chock full of California envy by posters who couldn't hack it here.


----------



## bodecea

Theowl32 said:


> California is turning into Venezuela right before our eyes.
> FUCK THE MASSES
> 
> Nothing to worry about though. Hollywood still have rich people and Nancy Pelosi's mansion is just fine.
> 
> FUCK THE MASSES
> 
> Much like the rich socialists living in Venzuela, and much like the old FEUDAL SYSTEM.
> 
> FUCK THE MASSES
> 
> Two classes. The rich and the fucked. Which is what socialism is. Hence the reason our beloved Pravda media never focuses on the suffering poor in those countries. Go ahead and watch "Sicko" again and see if Michael Moore ever shows the suffering people in Cuba.
> Michael Moore's mansion in Michigan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK THE MASSES.
> 
> In case you want to know what SOCIALISM (the new version of the old FEUDAL SYSTEM)
> 
> FUCK THE MASSES.


Some serious envy there.


----------



## Wyatt earp

antontoo said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are ignorant. California is world's 6th largest economy and a donor state for America.
> 
> Federal Taxing and Spending Benefit Some States, Leave Others Paying Bill - Tax Foundation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And if we get California out they would drop to 34, people would leave in droves more then they do now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More bullshit - California has the highest population density in the states and is still growing in population. Take your droves falsehood and shove it.
Click to expand...




Here you like stats .....your poor ass illegals Mexicans out number rich ass whites now in California...


It's official: Latinos now outnumber whites in California


----------



## Wyatt earp

bodecea said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are ignorant. California is world's 6th largest economy and a donor state for America.
> 
> Federal Taxing and Spending Benefit Some States, Leave Others Paying Bill - Tax Foundation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And if we get California out they would drop to 34, people would leave in droves more then they do now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More bullshit - California has the highest population density in the states and is still growing in population. Take your droves falsehood and shove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is chock full of California envy by posters who couldn't hack it here.
Click to expand...



We are not illegal Mexicans like you now are we?


----------



## Wyatt earp

bodecea said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> California is turning into Venezuela right before our eyes.
> FUCK THE MASSES
> 
> Nothing to worry about though. Hollywood still have rich people and Nancy Pelosi's mansion is just fine.
> 
> FUCK THE MASSES
> 
> Much like the rich socialists living in Venzuela, and much like the old FEUDAL SYSTEM.
> 
> FUCK THE MASSES
> 
> Two classes. The rich and the fucked. Which is what socialism is. Hence the reason our beloved Pravda media never focuses on the suffering poor in those countries. Go ahead and watch "Sicko" again and see if Michael Moore ever shows the suffering people in Cuba.
> Michael Moore's mansion in Michigan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK THE MASSES.
> 
> In case you want to know what SOCIALISM (the new version of the old FEUDAL SYSTEM)
> 
> FUCK THE MASSES.
> 
> 
> 
> Some serious envy there.
Click to expand...



Not envey we are warning you, California is destroying itself...


----------



## AntonToo

bear513 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are ignorant. California is world's 6th largest economy and a donor state for America.
> 
> Federal Taxing and Spending Benefit Some States, Leave Others Paying Bill - Tax Foundation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And if we get California out they would drop to 34, people would leave in droves more then they do now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More bullshit - California has the highest population density in the states and is still growing in population. Take your droves falsehood and shove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you like stats .....your poor ass illegals Mexicans out number rich ass whites now in California...
> 
> 
> It's official: Latinos now outnumber whites in California
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171789
Click to expand...


Fucking idiot Latinos is not a shorthand for illegal Mexicans.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Human crap map of San Francisco.  They even have an app for it it is so bad.


----------



## Wyatt earp

antontoo said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are ignorant. California is world's 6th largest economy and a donor state for America.
> 
> Federal Taxing and Spending Benefit Some States, Leave Others Paying Bill - Tax Foundation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And if we get California out they would drop to 34, people would leave in droves more then they do now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More bullshit - California has the highest population density in the states and is still growing in population. Take your droves falsehood and shove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you like stats .....your poor ass illegals Mexicans out number rich ass whites now in California...
> 
> 
> It's official: Latinos now outnumber whites in California
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171789
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fucking idiot Latinos is not a shorthand for illegal Mexicans.
Click to expand...


They are the same thing, don't cry to me I know you are an illegal


----------



## AntonToo

bear513 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are ignorant. California is world's 6th largest economy and a donor state for America.
> 
> Federal Taxing and Spending Benefit Some States, Leave Others Paying Bill - Tax Foundation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if we get California out they would drop to 34, people would leave in droves more then they do now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More bullshit - California has the highest population density in the states and is still growing in population. Take your droves falsehood and shove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you like stats .....your poor ass illegals Mexicans out number rich ass whites now in California...
> 
> 
> It's official: Latinos now outnumber whites in California
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171789
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fucking idiot Latinos is not a shorthand for illegal Mexicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are the same thing, don't cry to me I know you are an illegal
Click to expand...



Bear let me explain something to you: You don't know much of anything and are too stupid to even suspect your depravity.


Latinos in CA are mostly legals (~13/15 million) and I am an American citizen.


----------



## BrokeLoser

antontoo said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if we get California out they would drop to 34, people would leave in droves more then they do now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More bullshit - California has the highest population density in the states and is still growing in population. Take your droves falsehood and shove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you like stats .....your poor ass illegals Mexicans out number rich ass whites now in California...
> 
> 
> It's official: Latinos now outnumber whites in California
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171789
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fucking idiot Latinos is not a shorthand for illegal Mexicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are the same thing, don't cry to me I know you are an illegal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bear let me explain something to you: You don't know much of anything and are too stupid to even suspect your depravity.
> 
> 
> Latinos in CA are mostly legals and I am an American citizen.
Click to expand...


The majority are anchor babies, here through illegal means...we call them “barely legals”.


----------



## sealybobo

bear513 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s too expensive in California for someone who does what they do for a living. People in California who work want to get paid a good wage. Republicans want a race to the bottom. They’d love to move our good paying jobs to the south but can those hicks do the work?
> 
> 
> 
> You are one arrogant fuck.
> 
> Do you think you are smarter that the smartest person in, say, Mississippi?
> 
> This should be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No because the smartest person in Mississippi isn’t from Mississippi their probably from Harvard or University of Michigan.
> 
> Not Mississippi state
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well if University of Michigan alumni so smart why is Detroit a shit hole?
Click to expand...


We have big city problems.  You guys just send your hick kids to our big cities to get jobs.  Where are we going to send our urban kids?  The city is where YOUR KIDS come to find work because there is no jobs in your hick town unless they want to work at Cracker Barrell or the Pigly Wiggly or Walmart.


----------



## BrokeLoser

bear513 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are ignorant. California is world's 6th largest economy and a donor state for America.
> 
> Federal Taxing and Spending Benefit Some States, Leave Others Paying Bill - Tax Foundation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And if we get California out they would drop to 34, people would leave in droves more then they do now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More bullshit - California has the highest population density in the states and is still growing in population. Take your droves falsehood and shove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you like stats .....your poor ass illegals Mexicans out number rich ass whites now in California...
> 
> 
> It's official: Latinos now outnumber whites in California
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171789
Click to expand...


Actually that bar graph and those figures are way off....the 5-12 million ILLEGAL Southern Cockroaches aren’t included in that number. We have atleast 20 million cockroaches here.


----------



## Wyatt earp

sealybobo said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s too expensive in California for someone who does what they do for a living. People in California who work want to get paid a good wage. Republicans want a race to the bottom. They’d love to move our good paying jobs to the south but can those hicks do the work?
> 
> 
> 
> You are one arrogant fuck.
> 
> Do you think you are smarter that the smartest person in, say, Mississippi?
> 
> This should be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No because the smartest person in Mississippi isn’t from Mississippi their probably from Harvard or University of Michigan.
> 
> Not Mississippi state
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well if University of Michigan alumni so smart why is Detroit a shit hole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have big city problems.  You guys just send your hick kids to our big cities to get jobs.  Where are we going to send our urban kids?  The city is where YOUR KIDS come to find work because there is no jobs in your hick town unless they want to work at Cracker Barrell or the Pigly Wiggly or Walmart.
Click to expand...



Well that's a fucking lie..why would they go north when they know jobs are in the South at BMW , Volvo and all the rest why do you lie ass hole?


----------



## Wyatt earp

sealybobo said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s too expensive in California for someone who does what they do for a living. People in California who work want to get paid a good wage. Republicans want a race to the bottom. They’d love to move our good paying jobs to the south but can those hicks do the work?
> 
> 
> 
> You are one arrogant fuck.
> 
> Do you think you are smarter that the smartest person in, say, Mississippi?
> 
> This should be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No because the smartest person in Mississippi isn’t from Mississippi their probably from Harvard or University of Michigan.
> 
> Not Mississippi state
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well if University of Michigan alumni so smart why is Detroit a shit hole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have big city problems.  You guys just send your hick kids to our big cities to get jobs.  Where are we going to send our urban kids?  The city is where YOUR KIDS come to find work because there is no jobs in your hick town unless they want to work at Cracker Barrell or the Pigly Wiggly or Walmart.
Click to expand...



*BTW what kinda of lying ignoramus fuck head lying tool are you..and why* ?


----------



## AntonToo

BrokeLoser said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> More bullshit - California has the highest population density in the states and is still growing in population. Take your droves falsehood and shove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you like stats .....your poor ass illegals Mexicans out number rich ass whites now in California...
> 
> 
> It's official: Latinos now outnumber whites in California
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171789
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fucking idiot Latinos is not a shorthand for illegal Mexicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are the same thing, don't cry to me I know you are an illegal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bear let me explain something to you: You don't know much of anything and are too stupid to even suspect your depravity.
> 
> 
> Latinos in CA are mostly legals and I am an American citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The majority are anchor babies, here through illegal means...we call them “barely legals”.
Click to expand...


Stop talking out of your ass.

"Anchor Babies" are Americans by birth.


----------



## AntonToo

BrokeLoser said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are ignorant. California is world's 6th largest economy and a donor state for America.
> 
> Federal Taxing and Spending Benefit Some States, Leave Others Paying Bill - Tax Foundation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And if we get California out they would drop to 34, people would leave in droves more then they do now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More bullshit - California has the highest population density in the states and is still growing in population. Take your droves falsehood and shove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you like stats .....your poor ass illegals Mexicans out number rich ass whites now in California...
> 
> 
> It's official: Latinos now outnumber whites in California
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171789
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually that bar graph and those figures are way off....the 5-12 million ILLEGAL Southern Cockroaches aren’t included in that number. We have atleast 20 million cockroaches here.
Click to expand...


You are the cockroaches as far I'm concerned - stupid, ignorant, hateful racist assholes.


----------



## thanatos144

Seawytch said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> 
> I DO feel, however, that California is a harbinger of what the United States of America will eventually become.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your mouth to god's ear...if only we could be so lucky.
Click to expand...

So you admit to wanting people of color in ghettos with no education and the rest living in abject poverty except for thw extreme few elites.

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyatt earp

antontoo said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if we get California out they would drop to 34, people would leave in droves more then they do now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More bullshit - California has the highest population density in the states and is still growing in population. Take your droves falsehood and shove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you like stats .....your poor ass illegals Mexicans out number rich ass whites now in California...
> 
> 
> It's official: Latinos now outnumber whites in California
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171789
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fucking idiot Latinos is not a shorthand for illegal Mexicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are the same thing, don't cry to me I know you are an illegal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bear let me explain something to you: You don't know much of anything and are too stupid to even suspect your depravity.
> 
> 
> Latinos in CA are mostly legals (~13/15 million) and I am an American citizen.
Click to expand...




If your an American citizen how many stars our on the flag? Would you deport illegals ?


----------



## thanatos144

Seawytch said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys keep talking about the localities you think are shitholes like it matters, that it was the places themselves Doddering Donnie was insulting. He was referring specifically to the *people* from those places.
> 
> If you live in a "shithole", you don't deserve to come to America? Since when? Where is that written on the statue of liberty?
> 
> 
> 
> How about realizing we are full and do not need any people with no marketable skills coming here to drain us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So just automatically being from a country Crooked Donnie Small Hands thinks is a "shithole" means you have no "marketable skills"?
> 
> _Give me your tired, your poor,
> Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free,
> The wretched refuse of your teeming shore.
> Send these, the homeless, tempest-tossed to me,
> I lift my lamp beside the golden door!_
> 
> Nothing about "marketable skills".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and not part of the constitution or even a law......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what? Not being “law” doesn’t change a word.
> 
> Do you think a shot at Liberty or the American dream should depend on what state or country you are from?
Click to expand...

No it depends on if you can make a contribution or if you just want to get drunk and run over girls walking down the street

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyatt earp

antontoo said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are ignorant. California is world's 6th largest economy and a donor state for America.
> 
> Federal Taxing and Spending Benefit Some States, Leave Others Paying Bill - Tax Foundation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if we get California out they would drop to 34, people would leave in droves more then they do now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More bullshit - California has the highest population density in the states and is still growing in population. Take your droves falsehood and shove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you like stats .....your poor ass illegals Mexicans out number rich ass whites now in California...
> 
> 
> It's official: Latinos now outnumber whites in California
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171789
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually that bar graph and those figures are way off....the 5-12 million ILLEGAL Southern Cockroaches aren’t included in that number. We have atleast 20 million cockroaches here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the cockroaches as far I'm concerned - stupid, ignorant, hateful racist assholes.
Click to expand...



Not really I am just making fun of you , so you grow some hair under your balls and be tough.


----------



## Wyatt earp

bear513 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if we get California out they would drop to 34, people would leave in droves more then they do now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More bullshit - California has the highest population density in the states and is still growing in population. Take your droves falsehood and shove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you like stats .....your poor ass illegals Mexicans out number rich ass whites now in California...
> 
> 
> It's official: Latinos now outnumber whites in California
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171789
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually that bar graph and those figures are way off....the 5-12 million ILLEGAL Southern Cockroaches aren’t included in that number. We have atleast 20 million cockroaches here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the cockroaches as far I'm concerned - stupid, ignorant, hateful racist assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not really I am just making fun of you , so you grow some hair under your balls and be tough.
Click to expand...



You want to be an American asshole walk the walk and talk the talk.


----------



## August West

bear513 said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When do you plan to grow the fuck up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I hurt your feelings snowflake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snowflakes are those who want to ban a book because it says bad things about them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ban what book?
Click to expand...

Fire and Fury by Michael Wolff. Apparently FOX has already banned any mention of it. It`s partially their fault that you remain ignorant as to "what book"... and so many other things.


----------



## sealybobo

bear513 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s too expensive in California for someone who does what they do for a living. People in California who work want to get paid a good wage. Republicans want a race to the bottom. They’d love to move our good paying jobs to the south but can those hicks do the work?
> 
> 
> 
> You are one arrogant fuck.
> 
> Do you think you are smarter that the smartest person in, say, Mississippi?
> 
> This should be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No because the smartest person in Mississippi isn’t from Mississippi their probably from Harvard or University of Michigan.
> 
> Not Mississippi state
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well if University of Michigan alumni so smart why is Detroit a shit hole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have big city problems.  You guys just send your hick kids to our big cities to get jobs.  Where are we going to send our urban kids?  The city is where YOUR KIDS come to find work because there is no jobs in your hick town unless they want to work at Cracker Barrell or the Pigly Wiggly or Walmart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *BTW what kinda of lying ignoramus fuck head lying tool are you..and why* ?
Click to expand...


Because my president lies constantly.  He also calls people names you stupid fuck.  LOL. 


True 22 comments he made were true.  (4%)
Mostly True 58 times he said something that was mostly true (12%)
Half True 71 half truths (14%)
Mostly False 104 mostly false comments (21%)
False 164 false comments (33%)
Pants on Fire 74 times he has told a bald faced lie (15%)

So why don't you spend a little more time worrying about if/why Sealybobo is lying but then bury your head in the sand when Trump lies.  Nice.


----------



## asaratis

antontoo said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are ignorant. California is world's 6th largest economy and a donor state for America.
> 
> Federal Taxing and Spending Benefit Some States, Leave Others Paying Bill - Tax Foundation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And if we get California out they would drop to 34, people would leave in droves more then they do now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More bullshit - California has the highest population density in the states and is still growing in population. Take your droves falsehood and shove it.
Click to expand...

The growth of population is directly proportional to the influx of illegal fucking aliens.  Californication is a sanctuary state.  Why would you expect the population not to rise.  Dumb fuck!


----------



## Wyatt earp

bear513 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> More bullshit - California has the highest population density in the states and is still growing in population. Take your droves falsehood and shove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you like stats .....your poor ass illegals Mexicans out number rich ass whites now in California...
> 
> 
> It's official: Latinos now outnumber whites in California
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171789
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually that bar graph and those figures are way off....the 5-12 million ILLEGAL Southern Cockroaches aren’t included in that number. We have atleast 20 million cockroaches here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the cockroaches as far I'm concerned - stupid, ignorant, hateful racist assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not really I am just making fun of you , so you grow some hair under your balls and be tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You want to be an American asshole walk the walk and talk the talk.
Click to expand...


You say your a god damn American citizen antontoo then walk the walk...


We are the baddest country on the planet and no one but no one fucks with the USA!!!!!!!


Come


August West said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When do you plan to grow the fuck up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I hurt your feelings snowflake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snowflakes are those who want to ban a book because it says bad things about them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ban what book?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fire and Fury by Michael Wolff. Apparently FOX has already banned any mention of it. It`s partially their fault that you remain ignorant as to "what book"... and so many other things.
Click to expand...



Transaction~ you read the coloring book version and ate the crayons.


----------



## Wyatt earp

sealybobo said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are one arrogant fuck.
> 
> Do you think you are smarter that the smartest person in, say, Mississippi?
> 
> This should be good.
> 
> 
> 
> No because the smartest person in Mississippi isn’t from Mississippi their probably from Harvard or University of Michigan.
> 
> Not Mississippi state
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well if University of Michigan alumni so smart why is Detroit a shit hole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have big city problems.  You guys just send your hick kids to our big cities to get jobs.  Where are we going to send our urban kids?  The city is where YOUR KIDS come to find work because there is no jobs in your hick town unless they want to work at Cracker Barrell or the Pigly Wiggly or Walmart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *BTW what kinda of lying ignoramus fuck head lying tool are you..and why* ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because my president lies constantly.  He also calls people names you stupid fuck.  LOL.
> 
> 
> True 22 comments he made were true.  (4%)
> Mostly True 58 times he said something that was mostly true (12%)
> Half True 71 half truths (14%)
> Mostly False 104 mostly false comments (21%)
> False 164 false comments (33%)
> Pants on Fire 74 times he has told a bald faced lie (15%)
> 
> So why don't you spend a little more time worrying about if/why Sealybobo is lying but then bury your head in the sand when Trump lies.  Nice.
Click to expand...

. My 






 Get the fuck out you lie more then Trump does, all you do on here is lie silly boo boo.


----------



## Thinker101

ScienceRocks said:


> Lol,
> 
> Califorina is a first world state next to most of the south.
> -Higher standard of living
> -Higher quality education
> -Higher quality healthcare
> 
> You fucking cave men are so stupid that you probably should go back to school. idiot.



California may have been a first world state, quickly becoming a third world state.  Not sure if you recall an old ad where the guy had a nice car, nice house, etc....and he was up to his eyeballs in debt.  That would be California.


----------



## August West

bear513 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you like stats .....your poor ass illegals Mexicans out number rich ass whites now in California...
> 
> 
> It's official: Latinos now outnumber whites in California
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that bar graph and those figures are way off....the 5-12 million ILLEGAL Southern Cockroaches aren’t included in that number. We have atleast 20 million cockroaches here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the cockroaches as far I'm concerned - stupid, ignorant, hateful racist assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not really I am just making fun of you , so you grow some hair under your balls and be tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You want to be an American asshole walk the walk and talk the talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say your a god damn American citizen antontoo then walk the walk...
> 
> 
> We are the baddest country on the planet and no one but no one fucks with the USA!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Come
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> When do you plan to grow the fuck up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I hurt your feelings snowflake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snowflakes are those who want to ban a book because it says bad things about them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ban what book?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fire and Fury by Michael Wolff. Apparently FOX has already banned any mention of it. It`s partially their fault that you remain ignorant as to "what book"... and so many other things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Transaction~ you read the coloring book version and ate the crayons.
Click to expand...

The baddest country on the plant has scored one victory since 1945. Granada!


----------



## asaratis

antontoo said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are ignorant. California is world's 6th largest economy and a donor state for America.
> 
> Federal Taxing and Spending Benefit Some States, Leave Others Paying Bill - Tax Foundation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if we get California out they would drop to 34, people would leave in droves more then they do now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More bullshit - California has the highest population density in the states and is still growing in population. Take your droves falsehood and shove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you like stats .....your poor ass illegals Mexicans out number rich ass whites now in California...
> 
> 
> It's official: Latinos now outnumber whites in California
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171789
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually that bar graph and those figures are way off....the 5-12 million ILLEGAL Southern Cockroaches aren’t included in that number. We have atleast 20 million cockroaches here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the cockroaches as far I'm concerned - stupid, ignorant, hateful racist assholes.
Click to expand...

Why?  Because we believe in law and order?


----------



## Thinker101

antontoo said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are ignorant. California is world's 6th largest economy and a donor state for America.
> 
> Federal Taxing and Spending Benefit Some States, Leave Others Paying Bill - Tax Foundation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And if we get California out they would drop to 34, people would leave in droves more then they do now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More bullshit - California has the highest population density in the states and is still growing in population. Take your droves falsehood and shove it.
Click to expand...


Yup, that's what happens when you become a sanctuary state, the cockroaches come out from the shadows...dumbass.


----------



## Wyatt earp

August West said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that bar graph and those figures are way off....the 5-12 million ILLEGAL Southern Cockroaches aren’t included in that number. We have atleast 20 million cockroaches here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the cockroaches as far I'm concerned - stupid, ignorant, hateful racist assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not really I am just making fun of you , so you grow some hair under your balls and be tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You want to be an American asshole walk the walk and talk the talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say your a god damn American citizen antontoo then walk the walk...
> 
> 
> We are the baddest country on the planet and no one but no one fucks with the USA!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Come
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I hurt your feelings snowflake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snowflakes are those who want to ban a book because it says bad things about them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ban what book?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fire and Fury by Michael Wolff. Apparently FOX has already banned any mention of it. It`s partially their fault that you remain ignorant as to "what book"... and so many other things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Transaction~ you read the coloring book version and ate the crayons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The baddest country on the plant has scored one victory since 1945. Granada!
Click to expand...



And the Soviet Union is where? On what map Einstein, the Berlin Wall is where on what map needle dick?


----------



## Thinker101

bear513 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> California is turning into Venezuela right before our eyes.
> FUCK THE MASSES
> 
> Nothing to worry about though. Hollywood still have rich people and Nancy Pelosi's mansion is just fine.
> 
> FUCK THE MASSES
> 
> Much like the rich socialists living in Venzuela, and much like the old FEUDAL SYSTEM.
> 
> FUCK THE MASSES
> 
> Two classes. The rich and the fucked. Which is what socialism is. Hence the reason our beloved Pravda media never focuses on the suffering poor in those countries. Go ahead and watch "Sicko" again and see if Michael Moore ever shows the suffering people in Cuba.
> Michael Moore's mansion in Michigan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK THE MASSES.
> 
> In case you want to know what SOCIALISM (the new version of the old FEUDAL SYSTEM)
> 
> FUCK THE MASSES.
> 
> 
> 
> Some serious envy there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not envey we are warning you, California is destroying itself...
Click to expand...


I wouldn't say California is destroying itself, fricken liberals and state government is destroying California.


----------



## Wyatt earp

bear513 said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the cockroaches as far I'm concerned - stupid, ignorant, hateful racist assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really I am just making fun of you , so you grow some hair under your balls and be tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You want to be an American asshole walk the walk and talk the talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say your a god damn American citizen antontoo then walk the walk...
> 
> 
> We are the baddest country on the planet and no one but no one fucks with the USA!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Come
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> Snowflakes are those who want to ban a book because it says bad things about them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ban what book?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fire and Fury by Michael Wolff. Apparently FOX has already banned any mention of it. It`s partially their fault that you remain ignorant as to "what book"... and so many other things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Transaction~ you read the coloring book version and ate the crayons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The baddest country on the plant has scored one victory since 1945. Granada!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And the Soviet Union is where? On what map Einstein, the Berlin Wall is where on what map needle dick?
Click to expand...



Remind us dumbshit , that sadam, the duck in Libya ,bin laden is still alive and in power?


----------



## Wyatt earp

bear513 said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the cockroaches as far I'm concerned - stupid, ignorant, hateful racist assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really I am just making fun of you , so you grow some hair under your balls and be tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You want to be an American asshole walk the walk and talk the talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say your a god damn American citizen antontoo then walk the walk...
> 
> 
> We are the baddest country on the planet and no one but no one fucks with the USA!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Come
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> Snowflakes are those who want to ban a book because it says bad things about them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ban what book?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fire and Fury by Michael Wolff. Apparently FOX has already banned any mention of it. It`s partially their fault that you remain ignorant as to "what book"... and so many other things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Transaction~ you read the coloring book version and ate the crayons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The baddest country on the plant has scored one victory since 1945. Granada!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And the Soviet Union is where? On what map Einstein, the Berlin Wall is where on what map needle dick?
Click to expand...



History is not strong with you is it?


----------



## BrokeLoser

sealybobo said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s too expensive in California for someone who does what they do for a living. People in California who work want to get paid a good wage. Republicans want a race to the bottom. They’d love to move our good paying jobs to the south but can those hicks do the work?
> 
> 
> 
> You are one arrogant fuck.
> 
> Do you think you are smarter that the smartest person in, say, Mississippi?
> 
> This should be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No because the smartest person in Mississippi isn’t from Mississippi their probably from Harvard or University of Michigan.
> 
> Not Mississippi state
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well if University of Michigan alumni so smart why is Detroit a shit hole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have big city problems.  You guys just send your hick kids to our big cities to get jobs.  Where are we going to send our urban kids?  The city is where YOUR KIDS come to find work because there is no jobs in your hick town unless they want to work at Cracker Barrell or the Pigly Wiggly or Walmart.
Click to expand...


A.) most in “urban area” residents have no business creating more of their filthy same.
B.) you don’t teach your urban children people skills or how to properly speak the English language. They usually speak ghetto or barrio so when a “hick” comes in to town and can articulate the English language they’ll beat out the low iQ street beast for the job everytime.


----------



## boedicca

As a resident of CA for all of my life minus two years, I've seen the devolution of CA first hand.  CA is blessed with fabulous natural resources, great beauty, mild weather...and at one time, a climate that encourage investment.

Ever since public employees were allowed to unionize en masse, the decline has been rapid.  The result is bloated, expensive government that doesn't just do nothing, it actually makes destructive policy (stupid bullet train to nowhere while congested areas are put on "road diets"; and the schools are appalling).

The Elite exempt themselves from all of the negative effects, which are borne by the middle and lower classes.

Two things in particulare exemplify The Decline:  homeless tent camps throughout the larger cities and the rows of campers for underclass workers lining major thoroughfares in Silicon Valley.  The "Tech Titans" who benefit from this cheap camper living labor wall themselves off in Atherton and Woodside Estates and send their children to private schools.  Regular folks are the ones who see their neighborhoods turned into toxic waste dumps due to lack of sanitation.  

It's a Disease Explosion Waiting to Happen.


----------



## Thinker101

boedicca said:


> As a resident of CA for all of my life minus two years, I've seen the devolution of CA first hand.  CA is blessed with fabulous natural resources, great beauty, mild weather...and at one time, a climate that encourage investment.
> 
> Ever since public employees were allowed to unionize en masse, the decline has been rapid.  The result is bloated, expensive government that doesn't just do nothing, it actually makes destructive policy (stupid bullet train to nowhere while congested areas are put on "road diets"; and the schools are appalling).
> 
> The Elite exempt themselves from all of the negative effects, which are borne by the middle and lower classes.
> 
> Two things in particulare exemplify The Decline:  homeless tent camps throughout the larger cities and the rows of campers for underclass workers lining major thoroughfares in Silicon Valley.  The "Tech Titans" who benefit from this cheap camper living labor wall themselves off in Atherton and Woodside Estates and send their children to private schools.  Regular folks are the ones who see their neighborhoods turned into toxic waste dumps due to lack of sanitation.
> 
> It's a Disease Explosion Waiting to Happen.



Yes indeed, thank you Moonbeam Brown and many other democrat idiots.


----------



## BrokeLoser

antontoo said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you like stats .....your poor ass illegals Mexicans out number rich ass whites now in California...
> 
> 
> It's official: Latinos now outnumber whites in California
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking idiot Latinos is not a shorthand for illegal Mexicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are the same thing, don't cry to me I know you are an illegal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bear let me explain something to you: You don't know much of anything and are too stupid to even suspect your depravity.
> 
> 
> Latinos in CA are mostly legals and I am an American citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The majority are anchor babies, here through illegal means...we call them “barely legals”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop talking out of your ass.
> 
> "Anchor Babies" are Americans by birth.
Click to expand...


Anchor babies grow up in illegal households and are taught a thirdworld mentality first. They’re almost all a liability to REAL Americans in more ways than one. They don’t really start to Americanize for many generations...while we wait for them to become decent humans we pick up the tab and clean up after them. Nobody sane can see this as fair to the good people of this nation.....Other anchor babies though...well, they see it as an American responsibility to essentially RAISE and fund wetbacks. That’s fucked up!


----------



## The Original Tree

*You know why California is a Shit Hole?

Because is literally smells like SHIT.

The Illegals just squat and defecate on the sidewalks.

There is even an App you can use to help you avoid California's Outdoor Toilets....I.E. sidewalks.*


----------



## asaratis

August West said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When do you plan to grow the fuck up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I hurt your feelings snowflake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snowflakes are those who want to ban a book because it says bad things about them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ban what book?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fire and Fury by Michael Wolff. Apparently FOX has already banned any mention of it. It`s partially their fault that you remain ignorant as to "what book"... and so many other things.
Click to expand...

When a fictional book is presented as a record of personal behavior of an actual person, it should be banned if it is full of lies.  Mr. Wolff has a history of LYING.  His book is full of lies!  The parties 'quoted' in his book of lies have said they DID NOT SAY WHAT HE CLAIMS!

Anyone who believes Mr. Wolff is a goddamned idiot!


----------



## asaratis

Thinker101 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> California is turning into Venezuela right before our eyes.
> FUCK THE MASSES
> 
> Nothing to worry about though. Hollywood still have rich people and Nancy Pelosi's mansion is just fine.
> 
> FUCK THE MASSES
> 
> Much like the rich socialists living in Venzuela, and much like the old FEUDAL SYSTEM.
> 
> FUCK THE MASSES
> 
> Two classes. The rich and the fucked. Which is what socialism is. Hence the reason our beloved Pravda media never focuses on the suffering poor in those countries. Go ahead and watch "Sicko" again and see if Michael Moore ever shows the suffering people in Cuba.
> Michael Moore's mansion in Michigan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK THE MASSES.
> 
> In case you want to know what SOCIALISM (the new version of the old FEUDAL SYSTEM)
> 
> FUCK THE MASSES.
> 
> 
> 
> Some serious envy there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not envey we are warning you, California is destroying itself...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say California is destroying itself, fricken liberals and state government is destroying California.
Click to expand...

...but the people control who governs them.  They keep electing these worthless, socialist bastards to local, state and federal offices.  California's representatives and senators in Washington are LOONY ASSHOLES!  Every fuckin' one of them except Darrell Issa and he is stepping down.


----------



## AntonToo

bear513 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> More bullshit - California has the highest population density in the states and is still growing in population. Take your droves falsehood and shove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you like stats .....your poor ass illegals Mexicans out number rich ass whites now in California...
> 
> 
> It's official: Latinos now outnumber whites in California
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171789
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fucking idiot Latinos is not a shorthand for illegal Mexicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are the same thing, don't cry to me I know you are an illegal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bear let me explain something to you: You don't know much of anything and are too stupid to even suspect your depravity.
> 
> 
> Latinos in CA are mostly legals (~13/15 million) and I am an American citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your an American citizen how many stars our on the flag? Would you deport illegals ?
Click to expand...


It is spelled "you're" which is short version of "you are".

And yes dummy I know how many stars are in the flag and even if I wouldn't, I'd just google it.* DUH*

Would I deport Illegals...if what? If I had a magic wand? No I wouldn't.

What I would do is give illegals that are already here path to citizenship, greatly expand legal immigration quotas and as a final piece of the puzzle put in measures for more effective border and visa enforcement.


----------



## AntonToo

Thinker101 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are ignorant. California is world's 6th largest economy and a donor state for America.
> 
> Federal Taxing and Spending Benefit Some States, Leave Others Paying Bill - Tax Foundation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And if we get California out they would drop to 34, people would leave in droves more then they do now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More bullshit - California has the highest population density in the states and is still growing in population. Take your droves falsehood and shove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, that's what happens when you become a sanctuary state, the cockroaches come out from the shadows...dumbass.
Click to expand...


They are humans just like you asshole and as long as you right-wingers keep using these deplorable terms you will lose the argument.


----------



## asaratis

antontoo said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you like stats .....your poor ass illegals Mexicans out number rich ass whites now in California...
> 
> 
> It's official: Latinos now outnumber whites in California
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking idiot Latinos is not a shorthand for illegal Mexicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are the same thing, don't cry to me I know you are an illegal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bear let me explain something to you: You don't know much of anything and are too stupid to even suspect your depravity.
> 
> 
> Latinos in CA are mostly legals (~13/15 million) and I am an American citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your an American citizen how many stars our on the flag? Would you deport illegals ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is spelled "you're" which is short version of "you are".
> 
> And yes dummy I know how many stars are in the flag and even if I wouldn't, I'd just google it.* DUH*
> 
> Would I deport Illegals...if what? If I had a magic wand? No I wouldn't.
> 
> What I would do is give illegals that are already here path to citizenship, greatly expand legal immigration quotas and as a final piece of the puzzle put in measures for more effective border and visa enforcement.
Click to expand...

You prefer to have the cart before the horse.  First we need to control the border, then deal with the fucking illegal assholes that sneaked in before the border was closed.


----------



## Theowl32

It's going to take a war people. The left owns our country's psyche (the world's.) They are destroying our culture piece by piece. Until we grab hold of scumbags in the media and overhaul the leftist education, we are fucked. In other words, we are fucked.


The tribulations are upon us and there are those who follow THE WAYS OF THE WORLD, and those that don't.

This is where we are. There are those who side with the pigs who believe they are on the side of righteousness.

Get ready, cause it is going to get a lot worse.


----------



## AntonToo

asaratis said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking idiot Latinos is not a shorthand for illegal Mexicans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are the same thing, don't cry to me I know you are an illegal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bear let me explain something to you: You don't know much of anything and are too stupid to even suspect your depravity.
> 
> 
> Latinos in CA are mostly legals (~13/15 million) and I am an American citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your an American citizen how many stars our on the flag? Would you deport illegals ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is spelled "you're" which is short version of "you are".
> 
> And yes dummy I know how many stars are in the flag and even if I wouldn't, I'd just google it.* DUH*
> 
> Would I deport Illegals...if what? If I had a magic wand? No I wouldn't.
> 
> What I would do is give illegals that are already here path to citizenship, greatly expand legal immigration quotas and as a final piece of the puzzle put in measures for more effective border and visa enforcement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You prefer to have the cart before the horse.  First we need to control the border, then deal with the fucking illegal assholes that sneaked in before the border was closed.
Click to expand...




Theowl32 said:


> It's going to take a war people. The left owns our country psyche. They are destroying our culture piece by piece. Until we grab hold of scumbags in the media and overhaul the leftist education, we are fucked. In other words, we are fucked.
> 
> 
> The tribulations are upon us and there are those who follow THE WAYS OF THE WORLD, and those that don't.
> 
> This is where we are. There are those who side with the pigs who believe they are on the side of righteousness.
> 
> Get ready, cause it is going to get a lot worse.



There is not going to be a war. 

There is going to be you dumbass rightwingers forever disappointed with your poor ability to convince anyone with your hateful rhetoric.


----------



## The Original Tree

Theowl32 said:


> It's going to take a war people. The left owns our country's psyche (the world's.) They are destroying our culture piece by piece. Until we grab hold of scumbags in the media and overhaul the leftist education, we are fucked. In other words, we are fucked.
> 
> 
> The tribulations are upon us and there are those who follow THE WAYS OF THE WORLD, and those that don't.
> 
> This is where we are. There are those who side with the pigs who believe they are on the side of righteousness.
> 
> Get ready, cause it is going to get a lot worse.



*When the Left takes power again, and they may some day, they are in such a state of darkness, Evil, and Ignorance, that I would not be shocked if their party produced the Next Hitler, or Stalin.

Obama actually gave weapons and money to terrorists, and did everything he could to damage Israel and America and they loved him for it.

I can only Imagine how wicked the next Demon from Hell will be that they will worship and adore and exactly what he may do.*


----------



## danielpalos

asaratis said:


> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion


we recently legalized marijuana and expect more revenue to solve our problems.


----------



## The Original Tree

danielpalos said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> we recently legalized marijuana and expect more revenue to solve our problems.
Click to expand...

*I thought Maxipad Waters and Nazi Pelosi were going to solve all your problems?

Marijuana is just going to give your greedy corrupt government more money to steal and waste.*


----------



## danielpalos

The Original Tree said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> we recently legalized marijuana and expect more revenue to solve our problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I thought Maxipad Waters and Nazi Pelosi were going to solve all your problems?
> 
> Marijuana is just going to give your greedy corrupt government more money to steal and waste.*
Click to expand...

The left may be working on better State-Capital management to improve our economics.


----------



## asaratis

antontoo said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are ignorant. California is world's 6th largest economy and a donor state for America.
> 
> Federal Taxing and Spending Benefit Some States, Leave Others Paying Bill - Tax Foundation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And if we get California out they would drop to 34, people would leave in droves more then they do now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More bullshit - California has the highest population density in the states and is still growing in population. Take your droves falsehood and shove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, that's what happens when you become a sanctuary state, the cockroaches come out from the shadows...dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are humans just like you asshole and as long as you right-wingers keep using these deplorable terms you will lose the argument.
Click to expand...

The are ILLEGAL IMMIGRANTS, asshole!  Get that through your thick fuckin' scull!


----------



## asaratis

Theowl32 said:


> It's going to take a war people. The left owns our country's psyche (the world's.) They are destroying our culture piece by piece. Until we grab hold of scumbags in the media and overhaul the leftist education, we are fucked. In other words, we are fucked.
> 
> 
> The tribulations are upon us and there are those who follow THE WAYS OF THE WORLD, and those that don't.
> 
> This is where we are. There are those who side with the pigs who believe they are on the side of righteousness.
> 
> Get ready, cause it is going to get a lot worse.


I have all of my weapons loaded.


----------



## asaratis

danielpalos said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> we recently legalized marijuana and expect more revenue to solve our problems.
Click to expand...

Oh, that will solve all of your problems!  Get a bunch of brain dead potheads together!  Timothy Leary didn't teach you fuckers anything?  Next thing we know, you idiots will want to legalize acid tabs.


----------



## sealybobo

bear513 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No because the smartest person in Mississippi isn’t from Mississippi their probably from Harvard or University of Michigan.
> 
> Not Mississippi state
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if University of Michigan alumni so smart why is Detroit a shit hole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have big city problems.  You guys just send your hick kids to our big cities to get jobs.  Where are we going to send our urban kids?  The city is where YOUR KIDS come to find work because there is no jobs in your hick town unless they want to work at Cracker Barrell or the Pigly Wiggly or Walmart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *BTW what kinda of lying ignoramus fuck head lying tool are you..and why* ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because my president lies constantly.  He also calls people names you stupid fuck.  LOL.
> 
> 
> True 22 comments he made were true.  (4%)
> Mostly True 58 times he said something that was mostly true (12%)
> Half True 71 half truths (14%)
> Mostly False 104 mostly false comments (21%)
> False 164 false comments (33%)
> Pants on Fire 74 times he has told a bald faced lie (15%)
> 
> So why don't you spend a little more time worrying about if/why Sealybobo is lying but then bury your head in the sand when Trump lies.  Nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . My
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get the fuck out you lie more then Trump does, all you do on here is lie silly boo boo.
Click to expand...

Is this your new tactic?  Call people who disagree with you liars?


----------



## sealybobo

bear513 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No because the smartest person in Mississippi isn’t from Mississippi their probably from Harvard or University of Michigan.
> 
> Not Mississippi state
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if University of Michigan alumni so smart why is Detroit a shit hole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have big city problems.  You guys just send your hick kids to our big cities to get jobs.  Where are we going to send our urban kids?  The city is where YOUR KIDS come to find work because there is no jobs in your hick town unless they want to work at Cracker Barrell or the Pigly Wiggly or Walmart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *BTW what kinda of lying ignoramus fuck head lying tool are you..and why* ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because my president lies constantly.  He also calls people names you stupid fuck.  LOL.
> 
> 
> True 22 comments he made were true.  (4%)
> Mostly True 58 times he said something that was mostly true (12%)
> Half True 71 half truths (14%)
> Mostly False 104 mostly false comments (21%)
> False 164 false comments (33%)
> Pants on Fire 74 times he has told a bald faced lie (15%)
> 
> So why don't you spend a little more time worrying about if/why Sealybobo is lying but then bury your head in the sand when Trump lies.  Nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . My
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get the fuck out you lie more then Trump does, all you do on here is lie silly boo boo.
Click to expand...


Why should I tell the truth when Trump gets to lie?

President Trump has made 1,628 false or misleading claims over 298 days


----------



## The Original Tree

danielpalos said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> we recently legalized marijuana and expect more revenue to solve our problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I thought Maxipad Waters and Nazi Pelosi were going to solve all your problems?
> 
> Marijuana is just going to give your greedy corrupt government more money to steal and waste.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The left may be working on better State-Capital management to improve our economics.
Click to expand...


*Your Economics are that you spend more money than your tax revenue, and that you use Illegals as your own personal bank accounts to lobby for more federal funds.  That and you pay them under the table below minimum wage while American Citizens who are licensed carpenters, plumbers, roofers cannot get jobs on larger construction projects.

The Dem party has always been and will always be the party of slavery, the party of lawlessness, and the party that does not respect our National Sovereignty..*


----------



## sealybobo

BrokeLoser said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s too expensive in California for someone who does what they do for a living. People in California who work want to get paid a good wage. Republicans want a race to the bottom. They’d love to move our good paying jobs to the south but can those hicks do the work?
> 
> 
> 
> You are one arrogant fuck.
> 
> Do you think you are smarter that the smartest person in, say, Mississippi?
> 
> This should be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No because the smartest person in Mississippi isn’t from Mississippi their probably from Harvard or University of Michigan.
> 
> Not Mississippi state
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well if University of Michigan alumni so smart why is Detroit a shit hole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have big city problems.  You guys just send your hick kids to our big cities to get jobs.  Where are we going to send our urban kids?  The city is where YOUR KIDS come to find work because there is no jobs in your hick town unless they want to work at Cracker Barrell or the Pigly Wiggly or Walmart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A.) most in “urban area” residents have no business creating more of their filthy same.
> B.) you don’t teach your urban children people skills or how to properly speak the English language. They usually speak ghetto or barrio so when a “hick” comes in to town and can articulate the English language they’ll beat out the low iQ street beast for the job everytime.
Click to expand...


That is true.  You guys are usually better than our street beasts.  But, politically and socially you don't know what the fuck you are talking about.  You haven't got a clue.  For example you don't think anyone in your town ever got an abortion. This is not true.  One night after the dance Barney had to drive Thelma Lou into Mount Pilot to get an illegal abortion.  And what a slut that Helen Crump was huh?  

Don't even get me started on Ellie Walker that home wrecker.


----------



## Ridgerunner

August West said:


> Snowflakes are those who want to ban a book because it says bad things about them.



Say it again twinkletoes, just a little louder...


----------



## Redfish

Ridgerunner said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> Snowflakes are those who want to ban a book because it says bad things about them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say it again twinkletoes, just a little louder...
Click to expand...



it is amazing that you continue to display the intelligence of a dried up slug.   Are you a real person or a pre-programmed dem/lib talking point repeating machine?


----------



## Ridgerunner

Redfish said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> Snowflakes are those who want to ban a book because it says bad things about them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say it again twinkletoes, just a little louder...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it is amazing that you continue to display the intelligence of a dried up slug.   Are you a real person or a pre-programmed dem/lib talking point repeating machine?
Click to expand...


Sorry              Redfish       did I hurt your feelings also...  Let me paypal you $.35 cents so you can call someone who gives a shit...


----------



## Redfish

Ridgerunner said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> Snowflakes are those who want to ban a book because it says bad things about them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say it again twinkletoes, just a little louder...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it is amazing that you continue to display the intelligence of a dried up slug.   Are you a real person or a pre-programmed dem/lib talking point repeating machine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry              Redfish       did I hurt your feelings also...  Let me paypal you $.35 cents so you can call someone who gives a shit...
Click to expand...



Not at all,  I find you libs a source of much amusement and entertainment.   Your lunacy and ignorance are just plain funny.  You are like the royal jester,  good for a laugh and not much else.  Now, crawl back under your Hillary blanket and shut up.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Redfish             I think we have a huuuggggeee problem... I am the farthest thing from a "lib" as you will find... I have done nothing but profusely beat liberals around the head and shoulders since I joined this little group... The day Bill's wife was thrashed in the electoral college was, with the exception of the day my children were born was the happiest day of my life... I even told my first wife (we live together) she was knocked off the list...


----------



## Redfish

Ridgerunner said:


> Redfish             I think we have a huuuggggeee problem... I am the farthest thing from a "lib" as you will find... I have done nothing but profusely beat liberals around the head and shoulders since I joined this little group... The day Bill's wife was thrashed in the electoral college was, with the exception of the day my children were born was the happiest day of my life... I even told my first wife (we live together) she was knocked off the list...




I guess I misread your post with Trump's book burning.   I actually thought rightwinger had posted that.  My bad.  Sounds like you and I are on the same page.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Redfish said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish             I think we have a huuuggggeee problem... I am the farthest thing from a "lib" as you will find... I have done nothing but profusely beat liberals around the head and shoulders since I joined this little group... The day Bill's wife was thrashed in the electoral college was, with the exception of the day my children were born was the happiest day of my life... I even told my first wife (we live together) she was knocked off the list...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I misread your post with Trump's book burning.   I actually thought rightwinger had posted that.  My bad.  Sounds like you and I are on the same page.
Click to expand...


Not a problem... I screw up every now and then...


----------



## Ridgerunner

Ridgerunner said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> Snowflakes are those who want to ban a book because it says bad things about them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say it again twinkletoes, just a little louder...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it is amazing that you continue to display the intelligence of a dried up slug.   Are you a real person or a pre-programmed dem/lib talking point repeating machine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry              Redfish       did I hurt your feelings also...  Let me paypal you $.35 cents so you can call someone who gives a shit...
Click to expand...


OK that is solved, now Pay Pal me my $.35 cents back...


----------



## JimBowie1958

I'm not making this up.

California is a dump, a shithole and everyone in my family (in-laws) wants to move out, is moving out or did move out.

$958 BILLION Welfare, California Has Highest Poverty Rate In America As 60 Percent Baffles Democrats - Conservative Daily Post

According to the United States Census Bureau Supplemental Poverty Measure, California has the highest poverty rate in the country. One in five people in California are living in poverty and the state’s residents account for 33% of all those on welfare in the United States, despite the state only being 12% of the country’s population. The state spent $958 billion on welfare programs between 1992-2015. According to the study, 60% of Californians are jobless and living in poverty.

California is a sanctuary state and is often championing movements which find ways to grant protections and entitlements to immigrants at the expense of Americans. While an astronomical 30% of Americans in California are receiving means-tested welfare, this pales in comparison to the 55% rate of use by immigrant families consuming this type of welfare. The state is handing over tons of cash to foreign nationals at the expense of Americans.

One contributing factor to their high poverty levels is their lack of affordable housing. Housing in California has become increasingly out of reach for the middle class due to building regulations and space constraints. This has caused housing to consume far more of the average residents income than in other parts of the country, leaving them with less money for food, transportation, healthcare and other services.​


----------



## Tank

Hispanics bring the shithole with them


----------



## WillowTree

Yep! Then they get on tv and brag about being a world class economy!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JimBowie1958 said:


> I'm not making this up.
> 
> California is a dump, a shithole and everyone in my family (in-laws) wants to move out, is moving out or did move out.
> 
> $958 BILLION Welfare, California Has Highest Poverty Rate In America As 60 Percent Baffles Democrats - Conservative Daily Post
> 
> According to the United States Census Bureau Supplemental Poverty Measure, California has the highest poverty rate in the country. One in five people in California are living in poverty and the state’s residents account for 33% of all those on welfare in the United States, despite the state only being 12% of the country’s population. The state spent $958 billion on welfare programs between 1992-2015. According to the study, 60% of Californians are jobless and living in poverty.
> 
> California is a sanctuary state and is often championing movements which find ways to grant protections and entitlements to immigrants at the expense of Americans. While an astronomical 30% of Americans in California are receiving means-tested welfare, this pales in comparison to the 55% rate of use by immigrant families consuming this type of welfare. The state is handing over tons of cash to foreign nationals at the expense of Americans.
> 
> One contributing factor to their high poverty levels is their lack of affordable housing. Housing in California has become increasingly out of reach for the middle class due to building regulations and space constraints. This has caused housing to consume far more of the average residents income than in other parts of the country, leaving them with less money for food, transportation, healthcare and other services.​



the reason its such a high poverty rate is a combination of three things.
1.everybody around the country the last several decades before our government made it the corrupt state it is today,wanted to move there.
2.people wont stop fucking each other and having kids.
3.the biggest reason of them all,a corrupt government that spans five corrupt administrations has been importing illegals into america and letting them live off the welfare you mentioned. 

Thank god that the evil witch Hellery did not get elected or that would be continuing today.

Thank god that Trump got elected.He has been doing an excellent job of fixing that proble,too bad he is fighting a corrupt congress and cant do eveything he wants because if he could,he easily could fix the problem by the end of his first term but since he cant,it will take at least two terms for him to clean up the mess that five generations of presidents have left us who have all been puppets fo the elite serving them and the bankers instead of the people.


----------



## Eaglewings

Cost of living is much more in California because of Silicon Valley.. The rich took over SF and many middle class and low class housing  disappeared ..

Trickle down is a bunch of bullshit..

.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Eaglewings said:


> Cost of living is much more in California because of Silicon Valley.. The rich took over SF and many middle class and low class housing  disappeared ..
> 
> Trickle down is a bunch of bullshit..
> 
> .



that would explain why many SF residents have relocated to Okaland.


----------



## Tank

Los Angeles


----------



## usmbguest5318

> Californians are 33% of US on Welfare



Y'all have got to stop consuming propaganda, or if you insist on doing so, at least examine the data that must be used to support such outlandish claims as the onel in this thread's title.  Just how ignorant must one be to not realize the title cannot possibly be correct. 

Some ~45M people receive welfare of some sort. 
For Californians to comprise one third of them, ~15M of them would have to be Californians.
CA has population of ~39.25M.
Where in the article the OP-er cites is cited the number of Californians who receive welfare?  Nowhere.  Indeed, reading that article, it's not possible to tell how its authors arrived at the percentages they note, let alone what raw numbers led to their arriving at them.
Even just eyeballing the SNAP Program's recipients by state (click the link), it's obvious that nowhere near one third of the ~45M total SNAP recipients are CA residents.  Is there some other form of individual/household federal public assistance CA residents receive that accounts for the remaining ~24% that would be needed to get to the claimed 33%?


As goes welfare assistance by state, the states having the greatest proportion of recipients within any given state's population, as of 2015, the states having the greatest share of residents receiving public assistance were the one's noted below.  FWIW, given CA's population of ~39.25M and having ~4M people who receive public assistance, the same measure for CA amounts to ~10%.

*6. Louisiana*

Number of food stamp recipients: 877,340
Percentage of the state’s population on food stamps: *18.87%*
Total cost of just these benefits alone (That is, how much do just the money on those EBT cards cost the state?): Around $108.22 million
Cost of benefits alone per capita in this state: $23.27
*5. West Virginia*

Number of food stamp recipients: 362,501
Percentage of the state’s population on food stamps:* 19.59%*
Total cost of just these benefits alone (That is, how much do just the money on those EBT cards cost the state?): Around $44.71 million
Cost of benefits alone per capita in this state: $24.17 per person
*4. Tennessee*

Number of food stamp recipients: Just over 1.31 million
Percentage of the state’s population on food stamps: *20.04%*
Total cost of just these benefits alone (That is, how much do just the money on those EBT cards cost the state?): Around $161.9 million
Cost of benefits alone per capita in this state: $24.72
*3. Oregon*

Number of food stamp recipients: 802,190
Percentage of the state’s population on food stamps: *20.21%*
Total cost of just these benefits alone (That is, how much do just the money on those EBT cards cost the state?): Around $98.96 million
Cost of benefits alone per capita in this state: $24.92 per person
*2. New Mexico*

Number of food stamp recipients: 430,622
Percentage of the state’s population on food stamps: *20.65%*
Total cost of just these benefits alone (That is, how much do just the money on those EBT cards cost the state?): Around $53.12 million
Cost of benefits alone per capita in this state: $25.47 per person
*1. Mississippi*

Number of food stamp recipients: 656,871
Percentage of the state’s population on food stamps: *21.94%*
Total cost of just these benefits alone (That is, how much do just the money on those EBT cards cost the state?): Around $81.03 million
Estimated cost of benefits alone per capita in this state: $27.06 per person





(Source)​Unrelated data and analysis that further shows the thread title's and OP-er's linked article's claim all the more preposterous:

Which States Rely the Most on Federal Aid? - Tax Foundation - And this is from the decidedly right-wing Tax Foundation







2017’s Most & Least Federally Dependent States


----------



## Tank




----------



## thanatos144

Tank said:


>


You must have a small penis because you seem way to wrapped up in race and that almost always is because of penis envy

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tank

thanatos144 said:


> You must have a small penis because you seem way to wrapped up in race and that almost always is because of penis envy


How many boners have you studied?


----------



## thanatos144

Tank said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must have a small penis because you seem way to wrapped up in race and that almost always is because of penis envy
> 
> 
> 
> How many boners have you studied?
Click to expand...

Possibly millions. All of them mine . I am not homosexual so your ignorat attempt to insult me that way is useless. You see like everyone here and i do mean Almost every single person doesnt give a shit about your indentitarian nonsense. You are just as bad as the regressives. Nothing about California being a shithole has to do with race it all is because of regressive Democrat policies.

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tank

thanatos144 said:


> Nothing about California being a shithole has to do with race it all is because of regressive Democrat policies.


Is mexico and haiti a shithole because of democrat policies too?

I've seen first hand how Hispanics and blacks can turn a nice city into a shithole


----------



## thanatos144

Tank said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing about California being a shithole has to do with race it all is because of regressive Democrat policies.
> 
> 
> 
> Is mexico and haiti a shithole because of democrat policies too?
> 
> I've seen first hand how Hispanics and blacks can turn a nice city into a shithole
Click to expand...

Truly your ignorance is astounding. Corruption isnt a race thing. 

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tank

thanatos144 said:


> . Corruption isnt a race thing.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Xelor said:


> Californians are 33% of US on Welfare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all have got to stop consuming propaganda, or if you insist on doing so, at least examine the data that must be used to support such outlandish claims as the onel in this thread's title.  Just how ignorant must one be to not realize the title cannot possibly be correct.
> 
> Some ~45M people receive welfare of some sort.
> For Californians to comprise one third of them, ~15M of them would have to be Californians.
> CA has population of ~39.25M.
> Where in the article the OP-er cites is cited the number of Californians who receive welfare?  Nowhere.  Indeed, reading that article, it's not possible to tell how its authors arrived at the percentages they note, let alone what raw numbers led to their arriving at them.
> Even just eyeballing the SNAP Program's recipients by state (click the link), it's obvious that nowhere near one third of the ~45M total SNAP recipients are CA residents.  Is there some other form of individual/household federal public assistance CA residents receive that accounts for the remaining ~24% that would be needed to get to the claimed 33%?
Click to expand...


You have to drill in a few levels but it is referenced throughout the article.

https://www.census.gov/content/dam/Census/library/publications/2016/demo/p60-258.pdf

Table 4 page 9.  California at 20% of its population inpoverty using the Supplemental Poverty Measure and accounting for cost of living.



Why is liberal California the poverty capital of America?

It’s not as though California policymakers have neglected to wage war on poverty. Sacramento and local governments have spent massive amounts in the cause. Several state and municipal benefit programs overlap with one another; *in some cases, individuals with incomes 200% above the poverty line receive benefits.* California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments and “other public welfare,” according to the Census Bureau. California, with 12% of the American population, is home today to about one in three of the nation’s welfare recipients....​

So it is not 33% of those in poverty, but 33% of those receiving public assistance of some fashion at one level of the government or another.

That is quite different and largely due to California's Open Borders policies and very generous welfare programs.


----------



## sealybobo

bear513 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s too expensive in California for someone who does what they do for a living. People in California who work want to get paid a good wage. Republicans want a race to the bottom. They’d love to move our good paying jobs to the south but can those hicks do the work?
> 
> 
> 
> You are one arrogant fuck.
> 
> Do you think you are smarter that the smartest person in, say, Mississippi?
> 
> This should be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No because the smartest person in Mississippi isn’t from Mississippi their probably from Harvard or University of Michigan.
> 
> Not Mississippi state
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well if University of Michigan alumni so smart why is Detroit a shit hole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have big city problems.  You guys just send your hick kids to our big cities to get jobs.  Where are we going to send our urban kids?  The city is where YOUR KIDS come to find work because there is no jobs in your hick town unless they want to work at Cracker Barrell or the Pigly Wiggly or Walmart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's a fucking lie..why would they go north when they know jobs are in the South at BMW , Volvo and all the rest why do you lie ass hole?
Click to expand...

Of all the people working at the bmw plant how many are temp workers?

Eventually you Hicks will organize too.


----------



## sealybobo

bear513 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s too expensive in California for someone who does what they do for a living. People in California who work want to get paid a good wage. Republicans want a race to the bottom. They’d love to move our good paying jobs to the south but can those hicks do the work?
> 
> 
> 
> You are one arrogant fuck.
> 
> Do you think you are smarter that the smartest person in, say, Mississippi?
> 
> This should be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No because the smartest person in Mississippi isn’t from Mississippi their probably from Harvard or University of Michigan.
> 
> Not Mississippi state
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well if University of Michigan alumni so smart why is Detroit a shit hole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have big city problems.  You guys just send your hick kids to our big cities to get jobs.  Where are we going to send our urban kids?  The city is where YOUR KIDS come to find work because there is no jobs in your hick town unless they want to work at Cracker Barrell or the Pigly Wiggly or Walmart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *BTW what kinda of lying ignoramus fuck head lying tool are you..and why* ?
Click to expand...

Am I lying?


----------



## sartre play

Guess what, America has lots & lots of Americans in it. in fact every state is mainly populated by Americans, and every American state has things of beauty in it, from friendly people, ease of living, to fast paced & multi venue. Democrats  Republicans, rich, poor, middle class. churches in every city, parks playgrounds, other humans live there. don't like there style don't go there, stay home work on improving your town your state. All states have problems. What the heck is the bashing about?????????????


----------



## usmbguest5318

Xelor said:


> Californians are 33% of US on Welfare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all have got to stop consuming propaganda, or if you insist on doing so, at least examine the data that must be used to support such outlandish claims as the onel in this thread's title.  Just how ignorant must one be to not realize the title cannot possibly be correct.
> 
> Some ~45M people receive welfare of some sort.
> For Californians to comprise one third of them, ~15M of them would have to be Californians.
> CA has population of ~39.25M.
> Where in the article the OP-er cites is cited the number of Californians who receive welfare?  Nowhere.  Indeed, reading that article, it's not possible to tell how its authors arrived at the percentages they note, let alone what raw numbers led to their arriving at them.
> Even just eyeballing the SNAP Program's recipients by state (click the link), it's obvious that nowhere near one third of the ~45M total SNAP recipients are CA residents.  Is there some other form of individual/household federal public assistance CA residents receive that accounts for the remaining ~24% that would be needed to get to the claimed 33%?
> 
> 
> As goes welfare assistance by state, the states having the greatest proportion of recipients within any given state's population, as of 2015, the states having the greatest share of residents receiving public assistance were the one's noted below.  FWIW, given CA's population of ~39.25M and having ~4M people who receive public assistance, the same measure for CA amounts to ~10%.
> 
> *6. Louisiana*
> 
> Number of food stamp recipients: 877,340
> Percentage of the state’s population on food stamps: *18.87%*
> Total cost of just these benefits alone (That is, how much do just the money on those EBT cards cost the state?): Around $108.22 million
> Cost of benefits alone per capita in this state: $23.27
> *5. West Virginia*
> 
> Number of food stamp recipients: 362,501
> Percentage of the state’s population on food stamps:* 19.59%*
> Total cost of just these benefits alone (That is, how much do just the money on those EBT cards cost the state?): Around $44.71 million
> Cost of benefits alone per capita in this state: $24.17 per person
> *4. Tennessee*
> 
> Number of food stamp recipients: Just over 1.31 million
> Percentage of the state’s population on food stamps: *20.04%*
> Total cost of just these benefits alone (That is, how much do just the money on those EBT cards cost the state?): Around $161.9 million
> Cost of benefits alone per capita in this state: $24.72
> *3. Oregon*
> 
> Number of food stamp recipients: 802,190
> Percentage of the state’s population on food stamps: *20.21%*
> Total cost of just these benefits alone (That is, how much do just the money on those EBT cards cost the state?): Around $98.96 million
> Cost of benefits alone per capita in this state: $24.92 per person
> *2. New Mexico*
> 
> Number of food stamp recipients: 430,622
> Percentage of the state’s population on food stamps: *20.65%*
> Total cost of just these benefits alone (That is, how much do just the money on those EBT cards cost the state?): Around $53.12 million
> Cost of benefits alone per capita in this state: $25.47 per person
> *1. Mississippi*
> 
> Number of food stamp recipients: 656,871
> Percentage of the state’s population on food stamps: *21.94%*
> Total cost of just these benefits alone (That is, how much do just the money on those EBT cards cost the state?): Around $81.03 million
> Estimated cost of benefits alone per capita in this state: $27.06 per person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source)​Unrelated data and analysis that further shows the thread title's and OP-er's linked article's claim all the more preposterous:
> 
> Which States Rely the Most on Federal Aid? - Tax Foundation - And this is from the decidedly right-wing Tax Foundation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2017’s Most & Least Federally Dependent States
Click to expand...

And then there's this:
The American state with the biggest economy is California, which, in 2015, produced $2.44 trillion of economic output. Its GDP compares favourably to that of France, which produced $2.42 trillion during the same period. Particularly interesting to note is the fact that California has 6 million fewer workers than France, yet produced a little over its GDP. This suggests that, in productivity terms, the US outperforms its European cousins.

Even more interesting, if California were inserted into the world ranking by GDP according to country, it would come sixth – ahead of France, India, Italy and Brazil.

But California is not the only state with a strong economy. The US’s second-largest state by economy, Texas, has an output of $1.643 trillion, which sandwiches it between that of Brazil, with $1.64 trillion, and that of neighbouring Canada, at $1.552 trillion. Once again, that’s despite a smaller workforce: Brazil’s workers outnumber those of Texas by round 80 million, and Canada’s workers outnumber Texas’s by 6 million.

New York State came in third, with an output of $1.442 trillion, putting it ahead of South Korea, currently the world’s 11th-largest economy.​


​(Source)​
Take a good look at that map and ask yourself how much of the U.S. GDP comes from any single so-called "red state" and then check the figures to see how many of them, not including Texas, it would take to equal CA's productivity.  

The next time one cares to "rag" on CA, think about how much of CA's GDP go to provide services and protections the rest of the country, for the most part, could not otherwise afford.  And yes, I'm talking to you "Macau," Montana, "Uzbekistan," Idaho, "Angola," Mississippi, "Costa Rica," South Dakota, and all the rest of you gun-toting "red-state" jackasses who'd not only look a gift horse in the mouth, but also shot it.


----------



## Wyatt earp

antontoo said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you like stats .....your poor ass illegals Mexicans out number rich ass whites now in California...
> 
> 
> It's official: Latinos now outnumber whites in California
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking idiot Latinos is not a shorthand for illegal Mexicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are the same thing, don't cry to me I know you are an illegal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bear let me explain something to you: You don't know much of anything and are too stupid to even suspect your depravity.
> 
> 
> Latinos in CA are mostly legals (~13/15 million) and I am an American citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your an American citizen how many stars our on the flag? Would you deport illegals ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is spelled "you're" which is short version of "you are".
> 
> And yes dummy I know how many stars are in the flag and even if I wouldn't, I'd just google it.* DUH*
> 
> Would I deport Illegals...if what? If I had a magic wand? No I wouldn't.
> 
> What I would do is give illegals that are already here path to citizenship, greatly expand legal immigration quotas and as a final piece of the puzzle put in measures for more effective border and visa enforcement.
Click to expand...



It's spelled fuck you, and you don't know how to Google shit.


----------



## Wyatt earp

sealybobo said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are one arrogant fuck.
> 
> Do you think you are smarter that the smartest person in, say, Mississippi?
> 
> This should be good.
> 
> 
> 
> No because the smartest person in Mississippi isn’t from Mississippi their probably from Harvard or University of Michigan.
> 
> Not Mississippi state
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well if University of Michigan alumni so smart why is Detroit a shit hole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have big city problems.  You guys just send your hick kids to our big cities to get jobs.  Where are we going to send our urban kids?  The city is where YOUR KIDS come to find work because there is no jobs in your hick town unless they want to work at Cracker Barrell or the Pigly Wiggly or Walmart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's a fucking lie..why would they go north when they know jobs are in the South at BMW , Volvo and all the rest why do you lie ass hole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of all the people working at the bmw plant how many are temp workers?
> 
> Eventually you Hicks will organize too.
Click to expand...



Uhm you do know Boeing and volkswagon in Tennessee had a vote right..and they said nope to Unions


----------



## Wyatt earp

sealybobo said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are one arrogant fuck.
> 
> Do you think you are smarter that the smartest person in, say, Mississippi?
> 
> This should be good.
> 
> 
> 
> No because the smartest person in Mississippi isn’t from Mississippi their probably from Harvard or University of Michigan.
> 
> Not Mississippi state
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well if University of Michigan alumni so smart why is Detroit a shit hole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have big city problems.  You guys just send your hick kids to our big cities to get jobs.  Where are we going to send our urban kids?  The city is where YOUR KIDS come to find work because there is no jobs in your hick town unless they want to work at Cracker Barrell or the Pigly Wiggly or Walmart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *BTW what kinda of lying ignoramus fuck head lying tool are you..and why* ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Am I lying?
Click to expand...

. Only a retarded thinks southerners moving to Michigan, illionois  for no jobs and high cost of living.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Xelor said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Californians are 33% of US on Welfare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all have got to stop consuming propaganda, or if you insist on doing so, at least examine the data that must be used to support such outlandish claims as the onel in this thread's title.  Just how ignorant must one be to not realize the title cannot possibly be correct.
> 
> Some ~45M people receive welfare of some sort.
> For Californians to comprise one third of them, ~15M of them would have to be Californians.
> CA has population of ~39.25M.
> Where in the article the OP-er cites is cited the number of Californians who receive welfare?  Nowhere.  Indeed, reading that article, it's not possible to tell how its authors arrived at the percentages they note, let alone what raw numbers led to their arriving at them.
> Even just eyeballing the SNAP Program's recipients by state (click the link), it's obvious that nowhere near one third of the ~45M total SNAP recipients are CA residents.  Is there some other form of individual/household federal public assistance CA residents receive that accounts for the remaining ~24% that would be needed to get to the claimed 33%?
> 
> 
> As goes welfare assistance by state, the states having the greatest proportion of recipients within any given state's population, as of 2015, the states having the greatest share of residents receiving public assistance were the one's noted below.  FWIW, given CA's population of ~39.25M and having ~4M people who receive public assistance, the same measure for CA amounts to ~10%.
> 
> *6. Louisiana*
> 
> Number of food stamp recipients: 877,340
> Percentage of the state’s population on food stamps: *18.87%*
> Total cost of just these benefits alone (That is, how much do just the money on those EBT cards cost the state?): Around $108.22 million
> Cost of benefits alone per capita in this state: $23.27
> *5. West Virginia*
> 
> Number of food stamp recipients: 362,501
> Percentage of the state’s population on food stamps:* 19.59%*
> Total cost of just these benefits alone (That is, how much do just the money on those EBT cards cost the state?): Around $44.71 million
> Cost of benefits alone per capita in this state: $24.17 per person
> *4. Tennessee*
> 
> Number of food stamp recipients: Just over 1.31 million
> Percentage of the state’s population on food stamps: *20.04%*
> Total cost of just these benefits alone (That is, how much do just the money on those EBT cards cost the state?): Around $161.9 million
> Cost of benefits alone per capita in this state: $24.72
> *3. Oregon*
> 
> Number of food stamp recipients: 802,190
> Percentage of the state’s population on food stamps: *20.21%*
> Total cost of just these benefits alone (That is, how much do just the money on those EBT cards cost the state?): Around $98.96 million
> Cost of benefits alone per capita in this state: $24.92 per person
> *2. New Mexico*
> 
> Number of food stamp recipients: 430,622
> Percentage of the state’s population on food stamps: *20.65%*
> Total cost of just these benefits alone (That is, how much do just the money on those EBT cards cost the state?): Around $53.12 million
> Cost of benefits alone per capita in this state: $25.47 per person
> *1. Mississippi*
> 
> Number of food stamp recipients: 656,871
> Percentage of the state’s population on food stamps: *21.94%*
> Total cost of just these benefits alone (That is, how much do just the money on those EBT cards cost the state?): Around $81.03 million
> Estimated cost of benefits alone per capita in this state: $27.06 per person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source)​Unrelated data and analysis that further shows the thread title's and OP-er's linked article's claim all the more preposterous:
> 
> Which States Rely the Most on Federal Aid? - Tax Foundation - And this is from the decidedly right-wing Tax Foundation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2017’s Most & Least Federally Dependent States
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And then there's this:
> The American state with the biggest economy is California, which, in 2015, produced $2.44 trillion of economic output. Its GDP compares favourably to that of France, which produced $2.42 trillion during the same period. Particularly interesting to note is the fact that California has 6 million fewer workers than France, yet produced a little over its GDP. This suggests that, in productivity terms, the US outperforms its European cousins.
> 
> Even more interesting, if California were inserted into the world ranking by GDP according to country, it would come sixth – ahead of France, India, Italy and Brazil.
> 
> But California is not the only state with a strong economy. The US’s second-largest state by economy, Texas, has an output of $1.643 trillion, which sandwiches it between that of Brazil, with $1.64 trillion, and that of neighbouring Canada, at $1.552 trillion. Once again, that’s despite a smaller workforce: Brazil’s workers outnumber those of Texas by round 80 million, and Canada’s workers outnumber Texas’s by 6 million.
> 
> New York State came in third, with an output of $1.442 trillion, putting it ahead of South Korea, currently the world’s 11th-largest economy.​
> 
> 
> ​(Source)​
> Take a good look at that map and ask yourself how much of the U.S. GDP comes from any single so-called "red state" and then check the figures to see how many of them, not including Texas, it would take to equal CA's productivity.
> 
> The next time one cares to "rag" on CA, think about how much of CA's GDP go to provide services and protections the rest of the country, for the most part, could not otherwise afford.  And yes, I'm talking to you "Macau," Montana, "Uzbekistan," Idaho, "Angola," Mississippi, "Costa Rica," South Dakota, and all the rest of you gun-toting "red-state" jackasses who'd not only look a gift horse in the mouth, but also shot it.
Click to expand...



Who gives a shit , give California back to Mexico, tell me how many rich whites will stay , why the cartel Rob's them blind and kills them?


----------



## westwall

Seawytch said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys keep talking about the localities you think are shitholes like it matters, that it was the places themselves Doddering Donnie was insulting. He was referring specifically to the *people* from those places.
> 
> If you live in a "shithole", you don't deserve to come to America? Since when? Where is that written on the statue of liberty?
> 
> 
> 
> How about realizing we are full and do not need any people with no marketable skills coming here to drain us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So just automatically being from a country Crooked Donnie Small Hands thinks is a "shithole" means you have no "marketable skills"?
> 
> _Give me your tired, your poor,
> Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free,
> The wretched refuse of your teeming shore.
> Send these, the homeless, tempest-tossed to me,
> I lift my lamp beside the golden door!_
> 
> Nothing about "marketable skills".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a poem written by a young woman-------not a law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a standard for us to live up to,  a moral obligation. You're okay with failing that standard, obviously.
Click to expand...








The problem with the progressives is they have no limit on living up to that phrase.  Eventually, to take care of all of those needy people, you have to loot the middle class to pay for them, and then there is no middle class.  What then?


----------



## gipper

TheParser said:


> I have lived in California for eight decades.
> 
> I have seen many changes, to say the least.
> 
> I do NOT feel that the Golden State is a _____.
> 
> I DO feel, however, that California is a harbinger of what the United States of America will eventually become.


Let's hope not.  You should start a secession movement.  If CA secedes and the criminal central government doesn't kill and destroy to keep you, but let's you go peacefully unlike Dishonest Abe, maybe the Empire will die too.

Win-win for all Americans.


----------



## gipper

westwall said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys keep talking about the localities you think are shitholes like it matters, that it was the places themselves Doddering Donnie was insulting. He was referring specifically to the *people* from those places.
> 
> If you live in a "shithole", you don't deserve to come to America? Since when? Where is that written on the statue of liberty?
> 
> 
> 
> How about realizing we are full and do not need any people with no marketable skills coming here to drain us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So just automatically being from a country Crooked Donnie Small Hands thinks is a "shithole" means you have no "marketable skills"?
> 
> _Give me your tired, your poor,
> Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free,
> The wretched refuse of your teeming shore.
> Send these, the homeless, tempest-tossed to me,
> I lift my lamp beside the golden door!_
> 
> Nothing about "marketable skills".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a poem written by a young woman-------not a law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a standard for us to live up to,  a moral obligation. You're okay with failing that standard, obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with the progressives is they have no limit on living up to that phrase.  Eventually, to take care of all of those needy people, you have to loot the middle class to pay for them, and then there is no middle class.  What then?
Click to expand...


What happens then, is a revolution.  Hopefully a peaceful one, but we know an all powerful State doesn't like revolutions generally speaking and could resort to murdering millions. 

Isn't the State wonderful?


----------



## miketx

Every post the regressives have to smoke and spin.


----------



## sealybobo

bear513 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No because the smartest person in Mississippi isn’t from Mississippi their probably from Harvard or University of Michigan.
> 
> Not Mississippi state
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if University of Michigan alumni so smart why is Detroit a shit hole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have big city problems.  You guys just send your hick kids to our big cities to get jobs.  Where are we going to send our urban kids?  The city is where YOUR KIDS come to find work because there is no jobs in your hick town unless they want to work at Cracker Barrell or the Pigly Wiggly or Walmart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's a fucking lie..why would they go north when they know jobs are in the South at BMW , Volvo and all the rest why do you lie ass hole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of all the people working at the bmw plant how many are temp workers?
> 
> Eventually you Hicks will organize too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm you do know Boeing and volkswagon in Tennessee had a vote right..and they said nope to Unions
Click to expand...

Yes they were threatened their jobs would leave


----------



## sealybobo

bear513 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No because the smartest person in Mississippi isn’t from Mississippi their probably from Harvard or University of Michigan.
> 
> Not Mississippi state
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if University of Michigan alumni so smart why is Detroit a shit hole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have big city problems.  You guys just send your hick kids to our big cities to get jobs.  Where are we going to send our urban kids?  The city is where YOUR KIDS come to find work because there is no jobs in your hick town unless they want to work at Cracker Barrell or the Pigly Wiggly or Walmart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *BTW what kinda of lying ignoramus fuck head lying tool are you..and why* ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Am I lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Only a retarded thinks southerners moving to Michigan, illionois  for no jobs and high cost of living.
Click to expand...

It doesn’t have to be up north. Even your southern cities are more liberal because they deal with the real world.


----------



## MordechaiGoodbud

asaratis said:


> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion



Man, you conservatives are so ignorant.

Here is the fact.  California is the 9th richest state in the U.S.  List of U.S. states by income - Wikipedia

The poorest states with the highest poverty rates are all run by republicans.


----------



## miketx

MordechaiGoodbud said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, you conservatives are so ignorant.
> 
> Here is the fact.  California is the 9th richest state in the U.S.  List of U.S. states by income - Wikipedia
> 
> The poorest states with the highest poverty rates are all run by republicans.
Click to expand...

California ranks second to last on list of best states to make a living in

50 Reasons Why California Sucks | The Hidden Dominion

16 Reasons Not To Live In California

55 Reasons Why California Is The Worst State In America

Here are just a few of the hundreds of links I found. Do what you do best, tell us another lie.


----------



## BrokeLoser

MordechaiGoodbud said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, you conservatives are so ignorant.
> 
> Here is the fact.  California is the 9th richest state in the U.S.  List of U.S. states by income - Wikipedia
> 
> The poorest states with the highest poverty rates are all run by republicans.
Click to expand...


Hmmm....the Shithole Times thinks otherwise. All you gotta do is pull your head from your ass...the proof is all around you. Who’s ignorant wack?

*“Why is liberal California the poverty capital of America?”*
Why is liberal California the poverty capital of America?





Poverty in California: Recently Released Census Data


----------



## Votto

I started a thread on those in California wanting to form a new state called New California

New California declares 'independence' from California in bid to become 51st state

However, I was told that this was the 20th thread on the issue and closed down.  Problem is, I can't find any other threads on it.

To make a long story short, the vast majority of California seems to want to be free of the insanity of San Fran and LA.   At least, that is what the map they drew states.


----------



## Redfish

Votto said:


> I started a thread on those in California wanting to form a new state called New California
> 
> New California declares 'independence' from California in bid to become 51st state
> 
> However, I was told that this was the 20th thread on the issue and closed down.  Problem is, I can't find any other threads on it.
> 
> To make a long story short, the vast majority of California seems to want to be free of the insanity of San Fran and LA.   At least, that is what the map they drew states.




the blue area needs a connection to the Mexican border so they can let more illegals in.


----------



## usmbguest5318

JimBowie1958 said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Californians are 33% of US on Welfare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all have got to stop consuming propaganda, or if you insist on doing so, at least examine the data that must be used to support such outlandish claims as the onel in this thread's title.  Just how ignorant must one be to not realize the title cannot possibly be correct.
> 
> Some ~45M people receive welfare of some sort.
> For Californians to comprise one third of them, ~15M of them would have to be Californians.
> CA has population of ~39.25M.
> Where in the article the OP-er cites is cited the number of Californians who receive welfare?  Nowhere.  Indeed, reading that article, it's not possible to tell how its authors arrived at the percentages they note, let alone what raw numbers led to their arriving at them.
> Even just eyeballing the SNAP Program's recipients by state (click the link), it's obvious that nowhere near one third of the ~45M total SNAP recipients are CA residents.  Is there some other form of individual/household federal public assistance CA residents receive that accounts for the remaining ~24% that would be needed to get to the claimed 33%?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to drill in a few levels but it is referenced throughout the article.
> 
> https://www.census.gov/content/dam/Census/library/publications/2016/demo/p60-258.pdf
> 
> Table 4 page 9.  California at 20% of its population inpoverty using the Supplemental Poverty Measure and accounting for cost of living.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is liberal California the poverty capital of America?
> 
> It’s not as though California policymakers have neglected to wage war on poverty. Sacramento and local governments have spent massive amounts in the cause. Several state and municipal benefit programs overlap with one another; *in some cases, individuals with incomes 200% above the poverty line receive benefits.* California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments and “other public welfare,” according to the Census Bureau. California, with 12% of the American population, is home today to about one in three of the nation’s welfare recipients....​
> 
> So it is not 33% of those in poverty, but 33% of those receiving public assistance of some fashion at one level of the government or another.
> 
> That is quite different and largely due to California's Open Borders policies and very generous welfare programs.
Click to expand...




JimBowie1958 said:


> You have to drill in a few levels but it is referenced throughout the article.
> 
> https://www.census.gov/content/dam/Census/library/publications/2016/demo/p60-258.pdf
> 
> Table 4 page 9. California at 20% of its population inpoverty using the Supplemental Poverty Measure and accounting for cost of living.



Drilling as instructed, I see the following in the SPM columns of Table 4:

Total quantity of recipients:  ~47.82M
Total quantity of recipients in CA:  ~7.96
The assertion in your thread title (prior to it and another thread being merged into the current thread) is that "Californians are 33% of US on Welfare," and that is the assertion with which I took exception and that I provided data to show is simply not so.  Even using the data in Table 4, it's not so:  7.96/48.82 ≈ 0.15, or ~15%, which doesn't rise even to half of 33%.

Additional observations:
As goes the SPM vs. the official poverty figures, why the hell the government has two different published measures for identifying how many people are impoverished is beyond me.  Use one or use the other, but there being two is just nuts.  Don't get me wrong, I know why there are two:  someone or some faction in Congress didn't like the results/figures that the basic (official) measure yielded, so they appropriated funds to have developed a second measure.  

So what's the difference between the official and SPM measure?  Well, the answer is in the chart on page two of the document you referenced.

Family as the unit for which poverty is determined:  The SPM adds to the standard definition of "family" by including "coresident unrelated children, foster children, unmarried partners and their relatives) or unrelated individuals (who are not otherwise included in the family definition)"
By that definition, if I can get enough people to live in my house, the SPM methodology would construe them as part of my family and I could be declared impoverished, and I'm a so-called "one-percenter." 
That methodology/definition necessarily increases the quantity of impoverished folks in areas having high costs of living and reduces the quantity in places having lower costs of living because the threshold for poverty is calculated as "the mean of expenditures on food, clothing, shelter, and utilities (FCSU) over all two-child consumer units in the 30th to 36th percentile range multiplied by 1.2," and the mean of expenditures varies by geography.

There is another critical difference between the official poverty measure and SPM:  the official measure is the one used to determine whether applicants for assistance receive or do not receive it.  In contrast, the SPM is merely an alternative measure of poverty.  Thus, while the SPM is a measure one can use for all sorts of discussions -- including ones like this one wherein the OP-er's intent is to portray high population and/or high cost of living states in as bad a light as possible -- it is the wrong one to use if anything having to do with one's argument has to do with actual federal public assistance disbursements made to families/individuals. [1]

The impact of the variations in methodology that I noted is readily seen in Table 4.  Look at the "Difference" columns on the far right.  Doing so, one sees that in high cost states, the difference between the two methodologies is a positive number, and in lower cost states, it's negative.

These are the 15 cheapest states in America

America: Cost of Living Index by City 2017

Top 10 States With Lowest Cost of Living
What is the dividing line between high and low cost of living as goes that metric's impact on the two results the two poverty measurement methodologies yield?  I don't know; I didn't analyze Table 4 to find out from that ange and I don't have the equation the Census Bureau uses to calculate the official and SPM measures (I know what the factors are; I don't know their coefficients), so I cannot solve to find their point of intersection or simply graph them to see it.  (Inasmuch as we're talking about quadrant one on the Cartesian plane, I wouldn't expect there to be multiple points of intersection.)


Note:

Examining the way benefit eligibility is determined, one finds that "full on" impoverishment is not required to receive federal assistance.  People who are "poor enough" given their circumstances can receive something less than the "full" quantity of benefits the federal government makes available.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Xelor said:


> Drilling as instructed, I see the following in the SPM columns of Table 4:
> 
> Total quantity of recipients:  ~47.82M
> Total quantity of recipients in CA:  ~7.96
> The assertion in your thread title (prior to it and another thread being merged into the current thread) is that "Californians are 33% of US on Welfare," and that is the assertion with which I took exception and that I provided data to show is simply not so.  Even using the data in Table 4, it's not so:  7.96/48.82 ≈ 0.15, or ~15%, which doesn't rise even to half of 33%.


You must have speed read over this part of my post.


Why is liberal California the poverty capital of America?

It’s not as though California policymakers have neglected to wage war on poverty. Sacramento and local governments have spent massive amounts in the cause. Several state and municipal benefit programs overlap with one another; *in some cases, individuals with incomes 200% above the poverty line receive benefits.* California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments and “other public welfare,” according to the Census Bureau. California, with 12% of the American population, is home today to about one in three of the nation’s welfare recipients....


So it is not 33% of those _in poverty_, but 33% of those _*receiving public assistance of some fashion*_ at one level of the government or another.


----------



## Wyatt earp

sealybobo said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if University of Michigan alumni so smart why is Detroit a shit hole?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have big city problems.  You guys just send your hick kids to our big cities to get jobs.  Where are we going to send our urban kids?  The city is where YOUR KIDS come to find work because there is no jobs in your hick town unless they want to work at Cracker Barrell or the Pigly Wiggly or Walmart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's a fucking lie..why would they go north when they know jobs are in the South at BMW , Volvo and all the rest why do you lie ass hole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of all the people working at the bmw plant how many are temp workers?
> 
> Eventually you Hicks will organize too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm you do know Boeing and volkswagon in Tennessee had a vote right..and they said nope to Unions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they were threatened their jobs would leave
Click to expand...



Leave to where ? They just spent billions of dollars  opening  the place as in Boeing's case.


----------



## Wyatt earp

sealybobo said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if University of Michigan alumni so smart why is Detroit a shit hole?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have big city problems.  You guys just send your hick kids to our big cities to get jobs.  Where are we going to send our urban kids?  The city is where YOUR KIDS come to find work because there is no jobs in your hick town unless they want to work at Cracker Barrell or the Pigly Wiggly or Walmart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *BTW what kinda of lying ignoramus fuck head lying tool are you..and why* ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Am I lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Only a retarded thinks southerners moving to Michigan, illionois  for no jobs and high cost of living.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn’t have to be up north. Even your southern cities are more liberal because they deal with the real world.
Click to expand...



They not running  to the cities when the jobs are coming  to them, how out of touch are you with reality  anyways?


----------



## miketx

Votto said:


> I started a thread on those in California wanting to form a new state called New California
> 
> New California declares 'independence' from California in bid to become 51st state
> 
> However, I was told that this was the 20th thread on the issue and closed down.  Problem is, I can't find any other threads on it.
> 
> To make a long story short, the vast majority of California seems to want to be free of the insanity of San Fran and LA.   At least, that is what the map they drew states.


----------



## Flash

Kalifornia is a shithole because it is a mixture of Limousine Libtards, queers and filthy ass Illegals.

How could a state not be a shithole with assholes like that?


----------



## JimBowie1958

miketx said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started a thread on those in California wanting to form a new state called New California
> 
> New California declares 'independence' from California in bid to become 51st state
> 
> However, I was told that this was the 20th thread on the issue and closed down.  Problem is, I can't find any other threads on it.
> 
> To make a long story short, the vast majority of California seems to want to be free of the insanity of San Fran and LA.   At least, that is what the map they drew states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 172051
Click to expand...

I would prefer this one.


----------



## Wyatt earp

JimBowie1958 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started a thread on those in California wanting to form a new state called New California
> 
> New California declares 'independence' from California in bid to become 51st state
> 
> However, I was told that this was the 20th thread on the issue and closed down.  Problem is, I can't find any other threads on it.
> 
> To make a long story short, the vast majority of California seems to want to be free of the insanity of San Fran and LA.   At least, that is what the map they drew states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 172051
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would prefer this one.
> 
> View attachment 172054
Click to expand...



I prefer this one , see ya California...


----------



## Votto

bear513 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started a thread on those in California wanting to form a new state called New California
> 
> New California declares 'independence' from California in bid to become 51st state
> 
> However, I was told that this was the 20th thread on the issue and closed down.  Problem is, I can't find any other threads on it.
> 
> To make a long story short, the vast majority of California seems to want to be free of the insanity of San Fran and LA.   At least, that is what the map they drew states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 172051
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would prefer this one.
> 
> View attachment 172054
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer this one , see ya California...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 172057
Click to expand...


Yes, but will they have time to move to higher ground?

That is the question.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Votto said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started a thread on those in California wanting to form a new state called New California
> 
> New California declares 'independence' from California in bid to become 51st state
> 
> However, I was told that this was the 20th thread on the issue and closed down.  Problem is, I can't find any other threads on it.
> 
> To make a long story short, the vast majority of California seems to want to be free of the insanity of San Fran and LA.   At least, that is what the map they drew states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 172051
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would prefer this one.
> 
> View attachment 172054
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer this one , see ya California...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 172057
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but will they have time to move to higher ground?
> 
> That is the question.
Click to expand...



Not sure according to AGW cult it will come quick ..unless we give up on fossil fuels and run around half naked getting stoned on buffalo dung.


----------



## Votto

bear513 said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started a thread on those in California wanting to form a new state called New California
> 
> New California declares 'independence' from California in bid to become 51st state
> 
> However, I was told that this was the 20th thread on the issue and closed down.  Problem is, I can't find any other threads on it.
> 
> To make a long story short, the vast majority of California seems to want to be free of the insanity of San Fran and LA.   At least, that is what the map they drew states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 172051
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would prefer this one.
> 
> View attachment 172054
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer this one , see ya California...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 172057
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but will they have time to move to higher ground?
> 
> That is the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure according to AGW cult it will come quick ..unless we give up on fossil fuels and run around half naked getting stoned on buffalo dung.
Click to expand...


I know, build a border wall along the California coast before it floods.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Votto said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 172051
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer this one.
> 
> View attachment 172054
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer this one , see ya California...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 172057
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but will they have time to move to higher ground?
> 
> That is the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure according to AGW cult it will come quick ..unless we give up on fossil fuels and run around half naked getting stoned on buffalo dung.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, build a border wall along the California coast before it floods.
Click to expand...



Well we do have the rocky mountains,  and I don't even get my stupid conspiracy map, they suggest  that Atlantis will rise off the east coast?


----------



## usmbguest5318

JimBowie1958 said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drilling as instructed, I see the following in the SPM columns of Table 4:
> 
> Total quantity of recipients:  ~47.82M
> Total quantity of recipients in CA:  ~7.96
> The assertion in your thread title (prior to it and another thread being merged into the current thread) is that "Californians are 33% of US on Welfare," and that is the assertion with which I took exception and that I provided data to show is simply not so.  Even using the data in Table 4, it's not so:  7.96/48.82 ≈ 0.15, or ~15%, which doesn't rise even to half of 33%.
> 
> 
> 
> You must have speed read over this part of my post.
> 
> 
> Why is liberal California the poverty capital of America?
> 
> It’s not as though California policymakers have neglected to wage war on poverty. Sacramento and local governments have spent massive amounts in the cause. Several state and municipal benefit programs overlap with one another; *in some cases, individuals with incomes 200% above the poverty line receive benefits.* California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments and “other public welfare,” according to the Census Bureau. California, with 12% of the American population, is home today to about one in three of the nation’s welfare recipients....
> 
> 
> So it is not 33% of those _in poverty_, but 33% of those _*receiving public assistance of some fashion*_ at one level of the government or another.
Click to expand...




JimBowie1958 said:


> So it is not 33% of those _in poverty_, but 33% of those _*receiving public assistance of some fashion*_ at one level of the government or another.



Is that really where you want to go?

Search Results for Query: corporate welfare | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum








JimBowie1958 said:


> You must have speed read over this part of my post.....Several state and municipal benefit programs overlap with one another; *in some cases, individuals with incomes 200% above the poverty line receive benefits.* California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments and “other public welfare,” according to the Census Bureau.



I didn't see that the SPM document addresses state and local benefits that consist of sums not provided by the federal government, so I opted not to wade into that murky water, as it were.


----------



## thanatos144

gipper said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have lived in California for eight decades.
> 
> I have seen many changes, to say the least.
> 
> I do NOT feel that the Golden State is a _____.
> 
> I DO feel, however, that California is a harbinger of what the United States of America will eventually become.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope not.  You should start a secession movement.  If CA secedes and the criminal central government doesn't kill and destroy to keep you, but let's you go peacefully unlike Dishonest Abe, maybe the Empire will die too.
> 
> Win-win for all Americans.
Click to expand...

You were doing so good until you rewrote history. 

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## miketx

Xelor said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drilling as instructed, I see the following in the SPM columns of Table 4:
> 
> Total quantity of recipients:  ~47.82M
> Total quantity of recipients in CA:  ~7.96
> The assertion in your thread title (prior to it and another thread being merged into the current thread) is that "Californians are 33% of US on Welfare," and that is the assertion with which I took exception and that I provided data to show is simply not so.  Even using the data in Table 4, it's not so:  7.96/48.82 ≈ 0.15, or ~15%, which doesn't rise even to half of 33%.
> 
> 
> 
> You must have speed read over this part of my post.
> 
> 
> Why is liberal California the poverty capital of America?
> 
> It’s not as though California policymakers have neglected to wage war on poverty. Sacramento and local governments have spent massive amounts in the cause. Several state and municipal benefit programs overlap with one another; *in some cases, individuals with incomes 200% above the poverty line receive benefits.* California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments and “other public welfare,” according to the Census Bureau. California, with 12% of the American population, is home today to about one in three of the nation’s welfare recipients....
> 
> 
> So it is not 33% of those _in poverty_, but 33% of those _*receiving public assistance of some fashion*_ at one level of the government or another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it is not 33% of those _in poverty_, but 33% of those _*receiving public assistance of some fashion*_ at one level of the government or another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that really where you want to go?
> 
> Search Results for Query: corporate welfare | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must have speed read over this part of my post.....Several state and municipal benefit programs overlap with one another; *in some cases, individuals with incomes 200% above the poverty line receive benefits.* California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments and “other public welfare,” according to the Census Bureau.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't see that the SPM document addresses state and local benefits that consist of sums not provided by the federal government, so I opted not to wade into that murky water, as it were.
Click to expand...

Nothing you post is trust worthy.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## rightwinger

Much of our economy depends on California

It is a beautiful State


----------



## BrokeLoser

asaratis said:


> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion





Issa said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another hater and jealous.....Poverty rate doesn't mean much otherwise Turkmenistan is better ranked better than the US and Germany for example.
> Those who are poor in California are wealthy compared to most of the inhabitants of the flyover states.
> Stop hating on us, we make most of the stuff you enjoy From shows, movies, technology, food, etc....Go to Church and follow the scripture of not being mean and hateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't hate Californians. I hate California's government, Washington politicians and intolerant liberal 'professors'.  Very few Hollywood movies are worth a shit these days.  Hollywood stars do not turn me on and have no better political opinions than Joe the Plumber.
> 
> I love California wine, walnuts, artichokes, kiwis, plums, celery, garlic, cauliflower, spinach, carrots, and beautiful women.
> 
> I am not mean and hateful.  I am admittedly harsh in the art of criticism and occasionally vulgar.
> 
> ...and yes, I love you too.
> 
> California is still a SHITHOLE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No California, by far is the best state in the union. We also think red states are shit holes...but to each his own. Let us enjoy our state and run it the way we want. In the mean time we were at the beach yesterday it 82 and yes we were swimming. Please don't hate us for that too.
Click to expand...


Mexifornia is a great place for filthy lowlifes...there's an anything goes free for all sort of vibe here that bottom feeders really love. Sure Hwy 1 and the immediate coastal areas are beautiful, where I live is beautiful, northern Cali is still beautiful....anywhere that wetbacks can't afford to be is still beautiful. Anywhere they can afford to be (packing three families to a three bedroom) has been completely beanerized and is a disgusting shithole....PERIOD! I live here, I own real estate here...I KNOW. Watching our local news here tells the tale...very few people interviewed can even speak basic English....we refer to our local news as Wetbacks Gone Wild...no bullshit. Good people can't send their kids to public schools as they're completely overwhelmed with silver tooth anchor babies. Little academics are taught as these kids get their parenting from teachers and the school...the curriculum is more about teaching kids English because they aren't taught it in their homes. 
I live on the beach in south Orange County...thank God beaners can't even afford the gas in my area...I have friends that live on north Orange County beaches, Huntington and Newport where all the beaners go on weekends...the locals there walk the beach after the weekend picking up dirty diapers, Bud Light cans and the like left by wetbacks...nobody else does that shit.
Bottom line...if you're a filthy bottom feeding wetback, a drug addict, a general lowlife, a pole puffer, a man in a dress...etc you will probably fall in love with Southern Mexifornia.


----------



## Issa

BrokeLoser said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another hater and jealous.....Poverty rate doesn't mean much otherwise Turkmenistan is better ranked better than the US and Germany for example.
> Those who are poor in California are wealthy compared to most of the inhabitants of the flyover states.
> Stop hating on us, we make most of the stuff you enjoy From shows, movies, technology, food, etc....Go to Church and follow the scripture of not being mean and hateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't hate Californians. I hate California's government, Washington politicians and intolerant liberal 'professors'.  Very few Hollywood movies are worth a shit these days.  Hollywood stars do not turn me on and have no better political opinions than Joe the Plumber.
> 
> I love California wine, walnuts, artichokes, kiwis, plums, celery, garlic, cauliflower, spinach, carrots, and beautiful women.
> 
> I am not mean and hateful.  I am admittedly harsh in the art of criticism and occasionally vulgar.
> 
> ...and yes, I love you too.
> 
> California is still a SHITHOLE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No California, by far is the best state in the union. We also think red states are shit holes...but to each his own. Let us enjoy our state and run it the way we want. In the mean time we were at the beach yesterday it 82 and yes we were swimming. Please don't hate us for that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mexifornia is a great place for filthy lowlifes...there's an anything goes free for all sort of vibe here that bottom feeders really love. Sure Hwy 1 and the immediate coastal areas are beautiful, where I live is beautiful, northern Cali is still beautiful....anywhere that wetbacks can't afford to be is still beautiful. Anywhere they can afford to be (packing three families to a three bedroom) has been completely beanerized and is a disgusting shithole....PERIOD! I live here, I own real estate here...I KNOW. Watching our local news here tells the tale...very few people interviewed can even speak basic English....we refer to our local news as Wetbacks Gone Wild...no bullshit. Good people can't send their kids to public schools as they're completely overwhelmed with silver tooth anchor babies. Little academics are taught as these kids get their parenting from teachers and the school...the curriculum is more about teaching kids English because they aren't taught it in their homes.
> I live on the beach in south Orange County...thank God beaners can't even afford the gas in my area...I have friends that live on north Orange County beaches, Huntington and Newport where all the beaners go on weekends...the locals there walk the beach after the weekend picking up dirty diapers, Bud Light cans and the like left by wetbacks...nobody else does that shit.
> Bottom line...if you're a filthy bottom feeding wetback, a drug addict, a general lowlife, a pole puffer, a man in a dress...etc you will probably fall in love with Southern Mexifornia.
Click to expand...

I live in Santa Monica myself and I love the fact we have Latinos here, great people.


----------



## thanatos144

Issa said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another hater and jealous.....Poverty rate doesn't mean much otherwise Turkmenistan is better ranked better than the US and Germany for example.
> Those who are poor in California are wealthy compared to most of the inhabitants of the flyover states.
> Stop hating on us, we make most of the stuff you enjoy From shows, movies, technology, food, etc....Go to Church and follow the scripture of not being mean and hateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't hate Californians. I hate California's government, Washington politicians and intolerant liberal 'professors'.  Very few Hollywood movies are worth a shit these days.  Hollywood stars do not turn me on and have no better political opinions than Joe the Plumber.
> 
> I love California wine, walnuts, artichokes, kiwis, plums, celery, garlic, cauliflower, spinach, carrots, and beautiful women.
> 
> I am not mean and hateful.  I am admittedly harsh in the art of criticism and occasionally vulgar.
> 
> ...and yes, I love you too.
> 
> California is still a SHITHOLE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No California, by far is the best state in the union. We also think red states are shit holes...but to each his own. Let us enjoy our state and run it the way we want. In the mean time we were at the beach yesterday it 82 and yes we were swimming. Please don't hate us for that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mexifornia is a great place for filthy lowlifes...there's an anything goes free for all sort of vibe here that bottom feeders really love. Sure Hwy 1 and the immediate coastal areas are beautiful, where I live is beautiful, northern Cali is still beautiful....anywhere that wetbacks can't afford to be is still beautiful. Anywhere they can afford to be (packing three families to a three bedroom) has been completely beanerized and is a disgusting shithole....PERIOD! I live here, I own real estate here...I KNOW. Watching our local news here tells the tale...very few people interviewed can even speak basic English....we refer to our local news as Wetbacks Gone Wild...no bullshit. Good people can't send their kids to public schools as they're completely overwhelmed with silver tooth anchor babies. Little academics are taught as these kids get their parenting from teachers and the school...the curriculum is more about teaching kids English because they aren't taught it in their homes.
> I live on the beach in south Orange County...thank God beaners can't even afford the gas in my area...I have friends that live on north Orange County beaches, Huntington and Newport where all the beaners go on weekends...the locals there walk the beach after the weekend picking up dirty diapers, Bud Light cans and the like left by wetbacks...nobody else does that shit.
> Bottom line...if you're a filthy bottom feeding wetback, a drug addict, a general lowlife, a pole puffer, a man in a dress...etc you will probably fall in love with Southern Mexifornia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in Santa Monica myself and I love the fact we have Latinos here, great people.
Click to expand...

To bad you guys are infested with regressives 

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimBowie1958

miketx said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must have speed read over this part of my post.....Several state and municipal benefit programs overlap with one another; *in some cases, individuals with incomes 200% above the poverty line receive benefits.* California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments and “other public welfare,” according to the Census Bureau.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see that the SPM document addresses state and local benefits that consist of sums not provided by the federal government, so I opted not to wade into that murky water, as it were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing you post is trust worthy.
Click to expand...

I dont think that is a fair and accurate assessment of Xelors posts.

He is generally accurate about what he claims as factual, but occasionally gets the linkages a little off as he builds his arguments, a common failing I am also quite often guilty of.

We are all God's blind Children, feeling around in a dark universe trying to make sense of things.


----------



## Markle

asaratis said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shithole or not...you can't beat the medical care in Calif. Fact.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a study linked in a previous post that shows Californication to be ranked 25th in quality of health care.
Click to expand...


You know better than to confront Progressives with the truth.  They quickly get disoriented, dizzy, stagger and then fall down.  Then, someone has to drag them home, comfort them and tell then it's all going to be alright.


----------



## Markle

antontoo said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are ignorant. California is world's 6th largest economy and a donor state for America.
> 
> Federal Taxing and Spending Benefit Some States, Leave Others Paying Bill - Tax Foundation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And if we get California out they would drop to 34, people would leave in droves more then they do now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More bullshit - California has the highest population density in the states and is still growing in population. Take your droves falsehood and shove it.
Click to expand...


Why lie?  It isn't even close.  

Grow up!


----------



## charwin95

irosie91 said:


> I have never been in California-------all I know is of that state is of grapes and luxurious mansions.
> Are there slums?



California is not perfect. I traveled all over the country and other part of the world where I live here and there temporarily because of business and personal interest. 

My standards of living is very high. California is the only place in the world where I want live.


----------



## charwin95

asaratis said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol,
> 
> Califorina is a first world state next to most of the south.
> -Higher standard of living
> -Higher quality education
> -Higher quality healthcare
> 
> You fucking cave men are so stupid that you probably should go back to school. idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> -Higher cost of living does not equate to higher standard of living.
> -Low average IQ does not equate to higher quality education (California is third from the BOTTOM).
> -California ranks 25th in healthcare.
> 
> California is a shithole.
> 
> 2017’s Best & Worst States for Health Care
Click to expand...


Stop your tickling me.
Then you explain why California’s economy is the 6th largest in the entire planet. We DONATE $360 billions to federal taxes every year maybe if cut that off will be out of debt. 

Why don’t you compare California from richest to poorest, most criminals, crimes committed, alcoholism, corrupted, drugiest, ugliest to your states and others and see where your states stand.


----------



## AntonToo

Markle said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are ignorant. California is world's 6th largest economy and a donor state for America.
> 
> Federal Taxing and Spending Benefit Some States, Leave Others Paying Bill - Tax Foundation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And if we get California out they would drop to 34, people would leave in droves more then they do now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More bullshit - California has the highest population density in the states and is still growing in population. Take your droves falsehood and shove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why lie?  It isn't even close.
> 
> Grow up!
Click to expand...


Ok then maybe you can tell us year in which California’s massive population actually declined.

If not, stfu.


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are one arrogant fuck.
> 
> Do you think you are smarter that the smartest person in, say, Mississippi?
> 
> This should be good.
> 
> 
> 
> No because the smartest person in Mississippi isn’t from Mississippi their probably from Harvard or University of Michigan.
> 
> Not Mississippi state
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well if University of Michigan alumni so smart why is Detroit a shit hole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have big city problems.  You guys just send your hick kids to our big cities to get jobs.  Where are we going to send our urban kids?  The city is where YOUR KIDS come to find work because there is no jobs in your hick town unless they want to work at Cracker Barrell or the Pigly Wiggly or Walmart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *BTW what kinda of lying ignoramus fuck head lying tool are you..and why* ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Am I lying?
Click to expand...


Only if your fingers are moving on a keyboard.  As always.


----------



## Markle

antontoo said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are ignorant. California is world's 6th largest economy and a donor state for America.
> 
> Federal Taxing and Spending Benefit Some States, Leave Others Paying Bill - Tax Foundation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And if we get California out they would drop to 34, people would leave in droves more then they do now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More bullshit - California has the highest population density in the states and is still growing in population. Take your droves falsehood and shove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why lie?  It isn't even close.
> 
> Grow up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok then maybe you can tell us year in which California’s massive population actually declined.
> 
> If not, stfu.
Click to expand...


Good to see you admit to lying!

You intentionally lied when you stated, and I quote: "More bullshit - California has the highest population density in the states".

Why are so many corporations and people fleeing California?


----------



## Sun Devil 92

sealybobo said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> Is New York a shithole?
Click to expand...


Only on a good day.


----------



## Issa

thanatos144 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another hater and jealous.....Poverty rate doesn't mean much otherwise Turkmenistan is better ranked better than the US and Germany for example.
> Those who are poor in California are wealthy compared to most of the inhabitants of the flyover states.
> Stop hating on us, we make most of the stuff you enjoy From shows, movies, technology, food, etc....Go to Church and follow the scripture of not being mean and hateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't hate Californians. I hate California's government, Washington politicians and intolerant liberal 'professors'.  Very few Hollywood movies are worth a shit these days.  Hollywood stars do not turn me on and have no better political opinions than Joe the Plumber.
> 
> I love California wine, walnuts, artichokes, kiwis, plums, celery, garlic, cauliflower, spinach, carrots, and beautiful women.
> 
> I am not mean and hateful.  I am admittedly harsh in the art of criticism and occasionally vulgar.
> 
> ...and yes, I love you too.
> 
> California is still a SHITHOLE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No California, by far is the best state in the union. We also think red states are shit holes...but to each his own. Let us enjoy our state and run it the way we want. In the mean time we were at the beach yesterday it 82 and yes we were swimming. Please don't hate us for that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mexifornia is a great place for filthy lowlifes...there's an anything goes free for all sort of vibe here that bottom feeders really love. Sure Hwy 1 and the immediate coastal areas are beautiful, where I live is beautiful, northern Cali is still beautiful....anywhere that wetbacks can't afford to be is still beautiful. Anywhere they can afford to be (packing three families to a three bedroom) has been completely beanerized and is a disgusting shithole....PERIOD! I live here, I own real estate here...I KNOW. Watching our local news here tells the tale...very few people interviewed can even speak basic English....we refer to our local news as Wetbacks Gone Wild...no bullshit. Good people can't send their kids to public schools as they're completely overwhelmed with silver tooth anchor babies. Little academics are taught as these kids get their parenting from teachers and the school...the curriculum is more about teaching kids English because they aren't taught it in their homes.
> I live on the beach in south Orange County...thank God beaners can't even afford the gas in my area...I have friends that live on north Orange County beaches, Huntington and Newport where all the beaners go on weekends...the locals there walk the beach after the weekend picking up dirty diapers, Bud Light cans and the like left by wetbacks...nobody else does that shit.
> Bottom line...if you're a filthy bottom feeding wetback, a drug addict, a general lowlife, a pole puffer, a man in a dress...etc you will probably fall in love with Southern Mexifornia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in Santa Monica myself and I love the fact we have Latinos here, great people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To bad you guys are infested with regressives
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

As long as we don't have the racists so called conservatives we are good.


----------



## Issa

And then there's this:
The American state with the biggest economy is California, which, in 2015, produced $2.44 trillion of economic output. Its GDP compares favourably to that of France, which produced $2.42 trillion during the same period. Particularly interesting to note is the fact that California has 6 million fewer workers than France, yet produced a little over its GDP. This suggests that, in productivity terms, the US outperforms its European cousins.

Even more interesting, if California were inserted into the world ranking by GDP according to country, it would come sixth – ahead of France, India, Italy and Brazil.

But California is not the only state with a strong economy. The US’s second-largest state by economy, Texas, has an output of $1.643 trillion, which sandwiches it between that of Brazil, with $1.64 trillion, and that of neighbouring Canada, at $1.552 trillion. Once again, that’s despite a smaller workforce: Brazil’s workers outnumber those of Texas by round 80 million, and Canada’s workers outnumber Texas’s by 6 million.

New York State came in third, with an output of $1.442 trillion, putting it ahead of South Korea, currently the world’s 11th-largest economy.




(Source)

Take a good look at that map and ask yourself how much of the U.S. GDP comes from any single so-called "red state" and then check the figures to see how many of them, not including Texas, it would take to equal CA's productivity. 

The next time one cares to "rag" on CA, think about how much of CA's GDP go to provide services and protections the rest of the country, for the most part, could not otherwise afford. And yes, I'm talking to you "Macau," Montana, "Uzbekistan," Idaho, "Angola," Mississippi, "Costa Rica," South Dakota, and all the rest of you gun-toting "red-state" jackasses who'd not only look a gift horse in the mouth, but also shot it.


----------



## Markle

MordechaiGoodbud said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, you conservatives are so ignorant.
> 
> Here is the fact.  California is the 9th richest state in the U.S.  List of U.S. states by income - Wikipedia
> 
> The poorest states with the highest poverty rates are all run by republicans.
Click to expand...


----------



## PixieStix

California has the nation’s highest poverty rate


----------



## Markle

rightwinger said:


> Much of our economy depends on California
> 
> It is a beautiful State




True, are you happy to bail them out from bankruptcy?


----------



## Markle

charwin95 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never been in California-------all I know is of that state is of grapes and luxurious mansions.
> Are there slums?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California is not perfect. I traveled all over the country and other part of the world where I live here and there temporarily because of business and personal interest.
> 
> My standards of living is very high. California is the only place in the world where I want live.
Click to expand...


Good for you!  I hope you're happy.

Just don't look at the rest of the country to bail you out when California is forced to declare bankruptcy and pay all the exorbitant retirement benefits your governments have promised to pay themselves down the road.


----------



## Wyatt earp

antontoo said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are ignorant. California is world's 6th largest economy and a donor state for America.
> 
> Federal Taxing and Spending Benefit Some States, Leave Others Paying Bill - Tax Foundation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And if we get California out they would drop to 34, people would leave in droves more then they do now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More bullshit - California has the highest population density in the states and is still growing in population. Take your droves falsehood and shove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why lie?  It isn't even close.
> 
> Grow up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok then maybe you can tell us year in which California’s massive population actually declined.
> 
> If not, stfu.
Click to expand...



So your proud of more illegals Mexicans like yourself moving there??????


----------



## Wyatt earp

Issa said:


> And then there's this:
> The American state with the biggest economy is California, which, in 2015, produced $2.44 trillion of economic output. Its GDP compares favourably to that of France, which produced $2.42 trillion during the same period. Particularly interesting to note is the fact that California has 6 million fewer workers than France, yet produced a little over its GDP. This suggests that, in productivity terms, the US outperforms its European cousins.
> 
> Even more interesting, if California were inserted into the world ranking by GDP according to country, it would come sixth – ahead of France, India, Italy and Brazil.
> 
> But California is not the only state with a strong economy. The US’s second-largest state by economy, Texas, has an output of $1.643 trillion, which sandwiches it between that of Brazil, with $1.64 trillion, and that of neighbouring Canada, at $1.552 trillion. Once again, that’s despite a smaller workforce: Brazil’s workers outnumber those of Texas by round 80 million, and Canada’s workers outnumber Texas’s by 6 million.
> 
> New York State came in third, with an output of $1.442 trillion, putting it ahead of South Korea, currently the world’s 11th-largest economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source)
> 
> Take a good look at that map and ask yourself how much of the U.S. GDP comes from any single so-called "red state" and then check the figures to see how many of them, not including Texas, it would take to equal CA's productivity.
> 
> The next time one cares to "rag" on CA, think about how much of CA's GDP go to provide services and protections the rest of the country, for the most part, could not otherwise afford. And yes, I'm talking to you "Macau," Montana, "Uzbekistan," Idaho, "Angola," Mississippi, "Costa Rica," South Dakota, and all the rest of you gun-toting "red-state" jackasses who'd not only look a gift horse in the mouth, but also shot it.




That's all you got, posting copy and paste of posts you already made???


Lol..


----------



## Political Junky

Lumpy 1 said:


> Even a shithole liberal fact checker agrees that California is starving poor whites, minorities and ruining millions of lives
> 
> TRUE: California has the nation’s highest poverty rate


highest pverty state - Google Search


----------



## Political Junky

California is the 6th largest world economy.


----------



## Issa

bear513 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then there's this:
> The American state with the biggest economy is California, which, in 2015, produced $2.44 trillion of economic output. Its GDP compares favourably to that of France, which produced $2.42 trillion during the same period. Particularly interesting to note is the fact that California has 6 million fewer workers than France, yet produced a little over its GDP. This suggests that, in productivity terms, the US outperforms its European cousins.
> 
> Even more interesting, if California were inserted into the world ranking by GDP according to country, it would come sixth – ahead of France, India, Italy and Brazil.
> 
> But California is not the only state with a strong economy. The US’s second-largest state by economy, Texas, has an output of $1.643 trillion, which sandwiches it between that of Brazil, with $1.64 trillion, and that of neighbouring Canada, at $1.552 trillion. Once again, that’s despite a smaller workforce: Brazil’s workers outnumber those of Texas by round 80 million, and Canada’s workers outnumber Texas’s by 6 million.
> 
> New York State came in third, with an output of $1.442 trillion, putting it ahead of South Korea, currently the world’s 11th-largest economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source)
> 
> Take a good look at that map and ask yourself how much of the U.S. GDP comes from any single so-called "red state" and then check the figures to see how many of them, not including Texas, it would take to equal CA's productivity.
> 
> The next time one cares to "rag" on CA, think about how much of CA's GDP go to provide services and protections the rest of the country, for the most part, could not otherwise afford. And yes, I'm talking to you "Macau," Montana, "Uzbekistan," Idaho, "Angola," Mississippi, "Costa Rica," South Dakota, and all the rest of you gun-toting "red-state" jackasses who'd not only look a gift horse in the mouth, but also shot it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you got, posting copy and paste of posts you already made???
> 
> 
> Lol..
Click to expand...

California is the best state in the US. Enough said !!!


----------



## Issa

bear513 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are ignorant. California is world's 6th largest economy and a donor state for America.
> 
> Federal Taxing and Spending Benefit Some States, Leave Others Paying Bill - Tax Foundation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if we get California out they would drop to 34, people would leave in droves more then they do now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More bullshit - California has the highest population density in the states and is still growing in population. Take your droves falsehood and shove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why lie?  It isn't even close.
> 
> Grow up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok then maybe you can tell us year in which California’s massive population actually declined.
> 
> If not, stfu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So your proud of more illegals Mexicans like yourself moving there??????
Click to expand...

They are welcome to come foe a better future. There is room for growth....we all immigrants , we ain't racists nor selfish like you guys.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Issa said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then there's this:
> The American state with the biggest economy is California, which, in 2015, produced $2.44 trillion of economic output. Its GDP compares favourably to that of France, which produced $2.42 trillion during the same period. Particularly interesting to note is the fact that California has 6 million fewer workers than France, yet produced a little over its GDP. This suggests that, in productivity terms, the US outperforms its European cousins.
> 
> Even more interesting, if California were inserted into the world ranking by GDP according to country, it would come sixth – ahead of France, India, Italy and Brazil.
> 
> But California is not the only state with a strong economy. The US’s second-largest state by economy, Texas, has an output of $1.643 trillion, which sandwiches it between that of Brazil, with $1.64 trillion, and that of neighbouring Canada, at $1.552 trillion. Once again, that’s despite a smaller workforce: Brazil’s workers outnumber those of Texas by round 80 million, and Canada’s workers outnumber Texas’s by 6 million.
> 
> New York State came in third, with an output of $1.442 trillion, putting it ahead of South Korea, currently the world’s 11th-largest economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source)
> 
> Take a good look at that map and ask yourself how much of the U.S. GDP comes from any single so-called "red state" and then check the figures to see how many of them, not including Texas, it would take to equal CA's productivity.
> 
> The next time one cares to "rag" on CA, think about how much of CA's GDP go to provide services and protections the rest of the country, for the most part, could not otherwise afford. And yes, I'm talking to you "Macau," Montana, "Uzbekistan," Idaho, "Angola," Mississippi, "Costa Rica," South Dakota, and all the rest of you gun-toting "red-state" jackasses who'd not only look a gift horse in the mouth, but also shot it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you got, posting copy and paste of posts you already made???
> 
> 
> Lol..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> California is the best state in the US. Enough said !!!
Click to expand...



For illegals like you..



Enough said!!!!!

Btw I am so in wonder how you said you were born in a third world country and now say you are a millionaire in Beverly hills..


Lol..


----------



## Wyatt earp

Issa said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if we get California out they would drop to 34, people would leave in droves more then they do now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More bullshit - California has the highest population density in the states and is still growing in population. Take your droves falsehood and shove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why lie?  It isn't even close.
> 
> Grow up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok then maybe you can tell us year in which California’s massive population actually declined.
> 
> If not, stfu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So your proud of more illegals Mexicans like yourself moving there??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are welcome to come foe a better future. There is room for growth....we all immigrants , we ain't racists nor selfish like you guys.
Click to expand...



^^^ so a millionaire you claim to be talks like that????


----------



## Wyatt earp

Issa said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if we get California out they would drop to 34, people would leave in droves more then they do now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More bullshit - California has the highest population density in the states and is still growing in population. Take your droves falsehood and shove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why lie?  It isn't even close.
> 
> Grow up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok then maybe you can tell us year in which California’s massive population actually declined.
> 
> If not, stfu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So your proud of more illegals Mexicans like yourself moving there??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are welcome to come foe a better future. There is room for growth....we all immigrants , we ain't racists nor selfish like you guys.
Click to expand...



So tell us how many Mexicans live in your one room apartment,  12?, 26?


----------



## Issa

bear513 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then there's this:
> The American state with the biggest economy is California, which, in 2015, produced $2.44 trillion of economic output. Its GDP compares favourably to that of France, which produced $2.42 trillion during the same period. Particularly interesting to note is the fact that California has 6 million fewer workers than France, yet produced a little over its GDP. This suggests that, in productivity terms, the US outperforms its European cousins.
> 
> Even more interesting, if California were inserted into the world ranking by GDP according to country, it would come sixth – ahead of France, India, Italy and Brazil.
> 
> But California is not the only state with a strong economy. The US’s second-largest state by economy, Texas, has an output of $1.643 trillion, which sandwiches it between that of Brazil, with $1.64 trillion, and that of neighbouring Canada, at $1.552 trillion. Once again, that’s despite a smaller workforce: Brazil’s workers outnumber those of Texas by round 80 million, and Canada’s workers outnumber Texas’s by 6 million.
> 
> New York State came in third, with an output of $1.442 trillion, putting it ahead of South Korea, currently the world’s 11th-largest economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source)
> 
> Take a good look at that map and ask yourself how much of the U.S. GDP comes from any single so-called "red state" and then check the figures to see how many of them, not including Texas, it would take to equal CA's productivity.
> 
> The next time one cares to "rag" on CA, think about how much of CA's GDP go to provide services and protections the rest of the country, for the most part, could not otherwise afford. And yes, I'm talking to you "Macau," Montana, "Uzbekistan," Idaho, "Angola," Mississippi, "Costa Rica," South Dakota, and all the rest of you gun-toting "red-state" jackasses who'd not only look a gift horse in the mouth, but also shot it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you got, posting copy and paste of posts you already made???
> 
> 
> Lol..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> California is the best state in the US. Enough said !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For illegals like you..
> 
> 
> 
> Enough said!!!!!
> 
> Btw I am so in wonder how you said you were born in a third world country and now say you are a millionaire in Beverly hills..
> 
> 
> Lol..
Click to expand...

Beverly hills ?!! Trump has to send all his his supporters to rehab the meth that you guys are using is too strong.


----------



## Issa

bear513 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> More bullshit - California has the highest population density in the states and is still growing in population. Take your droves falsehood and shove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why lie?  It isn't even close.
> 
> Grow up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok then maybe you can tell us year in which California’s massive population actually declined.
> 
> If not, stfu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So your proud of more illegals Mexicans like yourself moving there??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are welcome to come foe a better future. There is room for growth....we all immigrants , we ain't racists nor selfish like you guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So tell us how many Mexicans live in your one room apartment,  12?, 26?
Click to expand...

I live in a house. Meth is killing your brain hillbilly.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Issa said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then there's this:
> The American state with the biggest economy is California, which, in 2015, produced $2.44 trillion of economic output. Its GDP compares favourably to that of France, which produced $2.42 trillion during the same period. Particularly interesting to note is the fact that California has 6 million fewer workers than France, yet produced a little over its GDP. This suggests that, in productivity terms, the US outperforms its European cousins.
> 
> Even more interesting, if California were inserted into the world ranking by GDP according to country, it would come sixth – ahead of France, India, Italy and Brazil.
> 
> But California is not the only state with a strong economy. The US’s second-largest state by economy, Texas, has an output of $1.643 trillion, which sandwiches it between that of Brazil, with $1.64 trillion, and that of neighbouring Canada, at $1.552 trillion. Once again, that’s despite a smaller workforce: Brazil’s workers outnumber those of Texas by round 80 million, and Canada’s workers outnumber Texas’s by 6 million.
> 
> New York State came in third, with an output of $1.442 trillion, putting it ahead of South Korea, currently the world’s 11th-largest economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source)
> 
> Take a good look at that map and ask yourself how much of the U.S. GDP comes from any single so-called "red state" and then check the figures to see how many of them, not including Texas, it would take to equal CA's productivity.
> 
> The next time one cares to "rag" on CA, think about how much of CA's GDP go to provide services and protections the rest of the country, for the most part, could not otherwise afford. And yes, I'm talking to you "Macau," Montana, "Uzbekistan," Idaho, "Angola," Mississippi, "Costa Rica," South Dakota, and all the rest of you gun-toting "red-state" jackasses who'd not only look a gift horse in the mouth, but also shot it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you got, posting copy and paste of posts you already made???
> 
> 
> Lol..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> California is the best state in the US. Enough said !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For illegals like you..
> 
> 
> 
> Enough said!!!!!
> 
> Btw I am so in wonder how you said you were born in a third world country and now say you are a millionaire in Beverly hills..
> 
> 
> Lol..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beverly hills ?!! Trump has to send all his his supporters to rehab the meth that you guys are using is too strong.
Click to expand...



So now you don't claim to grow up in a mud hutt and became a billionaire in Beverly hills????????????????


----------



## Wyatt earp

Issa said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why lie?  It isn't even close.
> 
> Grow up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok then maybe you can tell us year in which California’s massive population actually declined.
> 
> If not, stfu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So your proud of more illegals Mexicans like yourself moving there??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are welcome to come foe a better future. There is room for growth....we all immigrants , we ain't racists nor selfish like you guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So tell us how many Mexicans live in your one room apartment,  12?, 26?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in a house. Meth is killing your brain hillbilly.
Click to expand...



Where?


----------



## TheMoreYouKnow

Alabama has a hookworm epidemic.....the biggest shithole for sure.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Issa said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why lie?  It isn't even close.
> 
> Grow up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok then maybe you can tell us year in which California’s massive population actually declined.
> 
> If not, stfu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So your proud of more illegals Mexicans like yourself moving there??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are welcome to come foe a better future. There is room for growth....we all immigrants , we ain't racists nor selfish like you guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So tell us how many Mexicans live in your one room apartment,  12?, 26?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in a house. Meth is killing your brain hillbilly.
Click to expand...



Come on valley girl you told us you grew up in a third world country,  living in a mud hutt and became a billionaire in Beverly hills..


You don't really think I don't pay attention...do you?


----------



## Wyatt earp

TheMoreYouKnow said:


> Alabama has a hookworm epidemic.....the biggest shithole for sure.




You never been to Mississippi,  Detroit or east saint Louis...its obvious


----------



## TheMoreYouKnow

bear513 said:


> TheMoreYouKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama has a hookworm epidemic.....the biggest shithole for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never been to Mississippi,  Detroit or east saint Louis...its obvious
Click to expand...


Yes, I have.  Worked quite a bit around the country and traveled.   Detroit is getting much nicer, tough town, and suburbs are nice.  Auburn Hills contains many automotive companies, Dearborn has nice museums.  

Alabama is a pedo state, has hookworms and the worst racist of them all.  Only if the mothers spit a few of these deporables out would that area be much nicer.  Thanks for playing.


----------



## Wyatt earp

TheMoreYouKnow said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheMoreYouKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama has a hookworm epidemic.....the biggest shithole for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never been to Mississippi,  Detroit or east saint Louis...its obvious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I have.  Worked quite a bit around the country and traveled.   Detroit is getting much nicer, tough town, and suburbs are nice.  Auburn Hills contains many automotive companies, Dearborn has nice museums.
> 
> Alabama is a pedo state, has hookworms and the worst racist of them all.  Only if the mothers spit a few of these deporables out would that area be much nicer.  Thanks for playing.
Click to expand...



What an idiot ...


----------



## MordechaiGoodbud

Markle said:


> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, you conservatives are so ignorant.
> 
> Here is the fact.  California is the 9th richest state in the U.S.  List of U.S. states by income - Wikipedia
> 
> The poorest states with the highest poverty rates are all run by republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


California provides more federal revenue than it takes in...unlike most southern states led by republican governments.


----------



## MordechaiGoodbud

PixieStix said:


> California has the nation’s highest poverty rate



No it doesn't

Mississippi does followed by a bunch of southern states.


----------



## MordechaiGoodbud

miketx said:


> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, you conservatives are so ignorant.
> 
> Here is the fact.  California is the 9th richest state in the U.S.  List of U.S. states by income - Wikipedia
> 
> The poorest states with the highest poverty rates are all run by republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> California ranks second to last on list of best states to make a living in
> 
> 50 Reasons Why California Sucks | The Hidden Dominion
> 
> 16 Reasons Not To Live In California
> 
> 55 Reasons Why California Is The Worst State In America
> 
> Here are just a few of the hundreds of links I found. Do what you do best, tell us another lie.
Click to expand...


I didn't tell a lie.  I gave a link to the facts.  You provided links to dishonest propaganda.  That would make YOU the LIAR.


----------



## jknowgood

Issa said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another hater and jealous.....Poverty rate doesn't mean much otherwise Turkmenistan is better  ranked than the US and Germany for example.
> Those who are poor in California are wealthy compared to most of the inhabitants of the flyover states.
> Stop hating on us, we make most of the stuff you enjoy From shows, movies, technology, food, etc....Go to Church and follow the scripture of not being mean and hateful.
Click to expand...

I haven't seen a new movie in years besides star wars and it suck. So stick your movies up your ass. California is a Shit hole. Heck about a fourth of your own state wants to succeed from your loonie ways.


----------



## MordechaiGoodbud

BrokeLoser said:


> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, you conservatives are so ignorant.
> 
> Here is the fact.  California is the 9th richest state in the U.S.  List of U.S. states by income - Wikipedia
> 
> The poorest states with the highest poverty rates are all run by republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm....the Shithole Times thinks otherwise. All you gotta do is pull your head from your ass...the proof is all around you. Who’s ignorant wack?
> 
> *“Why is liberal California the poverty capital of America?”*
> Why is liberal California the poverty capital of America?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poverty in California: Recently Released Census Data
Click to expand...


Here are the actual facts.  California is in the middle of the pack when it comes to the poverty rate per state. List of U.S. states and territories by poverty rate - Wikipedia


----------



## jknowgood

sealybobo said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> Is New York a shithole?
Click to expand...

Pretty much


----------



## jknowgood

Imissbush said:


> West Virginia is a total shithole, Trump's most popular state. They are all on opioids and crying about not having jobs in coal mines. They need to get off their asses, sober up and get to work.


Obama made it that way.


----------



## BrokeLoser

MordechaiGoodbud said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, you conservatives are so ignorant.
> 
> Here is the fact.  California is the 9th richest state in the U.S.  List of U.S. states by income - Wikipedia
> 
> The poorest states with the highest poverty rates are all run by republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm....the Shithole Times thinks otherwise. All you gotta do is pull your head from your ass...the proof is all around you. Who’s ignorant wack?
> 
> *“Why is liberal California the poverty capital of America?”*
> Why is liberal California the poverty capital of America?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poverty in California: Recently Released Census Data
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are the actual facts.  California is in the middle of the pack when it comes to the poverty rate per state. List of U.S. states and territories by poverty rate - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

 NEGATIVE....using your source California ranks #1 in poverty. For some reason you’re trying hard not to use the supplemental rate which takes geography and housing cost into consideration.
*Supplemental Poverty Measure (2010-2014 average)
(Geographically Adjusted)*
35 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


California 16.4% 6,253 15.5% *23.8% 
*
You really don’t have to be smart to know Mexifornia is in fact the shithole of all shitholes...it’s the land of elites and peasants, feast or famine. Keep in mind, these figures don’t even include the 6-10 million illegal cockroaches living on top of each other thirteen to a two bedroom....Let me guess Lefties...those 10 million illegals are living above the poverty line...right?


----------



## danielpalos

we have to wait and see how much good all that pot revenue will do.


----------



## Thinker101

danielpalos said:


> we have to wait and see how much good all that pot revenue will do.



Not to worry, California will flush that revenue down some toilet.


----------



## danielpalos

Thinker101 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have to wait and see how much good all that pot revenue will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to worry, California will flush that revenue down some toilet.
Click to expand...

special interests got their share off the top.  from my understanding, the rest goes to the general fund.

In my opinion, we should be driving up minimum wages by upgrading infrastructure whenever possible.


----------



## Thinker101

danielpalos said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have to wait and see how much good all that pot revenue will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to worry, California will flush that revenue down some toilet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> special interests got their share off the top.  from my understanding, the rest goes to the general fund.
> 
> In my opinion, we should be driving up minimum wages by upgrading infrastructure whenever possible.
Click to expand...


General fund typically seems to be government pension fund.


----------



## danielpalos

Thinker101 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have to wait and see how much good all that pot revenue will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to worry, California will flush that revenue down some toilet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> special interests got their share off the top.  from my understanding, the rest goes to the general fund.
> 
> In my opinion, we should be driving up minimum wages by upgrading infrastructure whenever possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> General fund typically seems to be government pension fund.
Click to expand...

Solving simple poverty could solve this social dilemma at a known cost; a form of minimum wage for unemployment compensation.

Persons could stay poor on an at-will basis for as long as they want.


----------



## Thinker101

danielpalos said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have to wait and see how much good all that pot revenue will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to worry, California will flush that revenue down some toilet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> special interests got their share off the top.  from my understanding, the rest goes to the general fund.
> 
> In my opinion, we should be driving up minimum wages by upgrading infrastructure whenever possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> General fund typically seems to be government pension fund.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Solving simple poverty could solve this social dilemma at a known cost; a form of minimum wage for unemployment compensation.
> 
> Persons could stay poor on an at-will basis for as long as they want.
Click to expand...


Not sure if you live in California or not.  If you do, take a look around, California politicians definitely don't have a goal to solve poverty...not quite sure what simple poverty is.  They may tell us they want to end poverty, but we've heard that for way too many years.


----------



## JimBowie1958

PixieStix said:


> California has the nation’s highest poverty rate



I am not sure of that, but they do have the highest percentage of people taking government assistance of various kinds of all the states, about one third of their population gets some kind of welfare.


----------



## asaratis

BrokeLoser said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another hater and jealous.....Poverty rate doesn't mean much otherwise Turkmenistan is better ranked better than the US and Germany for example.
> Those who are poor in California are wealthy compared to most of the inhabitants of the flyover states.
> Stop hating on us, we make most of the stuff you enjoy From shows, movies, technology, food, etc....Go to Church and follow the scripture of not being mean and hateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't hate Californians. I hate California's government, Washington politicians and intolerant liberal 'professors'.  Very few Hollywood movies are worth a shit these days.  Hollywood stars do not turn me on and have no better political opinions than Joe the Plumber.
> 
> I love California wine, walnuts, artichokes, kiwis, plums, celery, garlic, cauliflower, spinach, carrots, and beautiful women.
> 
> I am not mean and hateful.  I am admittedly harsh in the art of criticism and occasionally vulgar.
> 
> ...and yes, I love you too.
> 
> California is still a SHITHOLE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No California, by far is the best state in the union. We also think red states are shit holes...but to each his own. Let us enjoy our state and run it the way we want. In the mean time we were at the beach yesterday it 82 and yes we were swimming. Please don't hate us for that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mexifornia is a great place for filthy lowlifes...there's an anything goes free for all sort of vibe here that bottom feeders really love. Sure Hwy 1 and the immediate coastal areas are beautiful, where I live is beautiful, northern Cali is still beautiful....anywhere that wetbacks can't afford to be is still beautiful. Anywhere they can afford to be (packing three families to a three bedroom) has been completely beanerized and is a disgusting shithole....PERIOD! I live here, I own real estate here...I KNOW. Watching our local news here tells the tale...very few people interviewed can even speak basic English....we refer to our local news as Wetbacks Gone Wild...no bullshit. Good people can't send their kids to public schools as they're completely overwhelmed with silver tooth anchor babies. Little academics are taught as these kids get their parenting from teachers and the school...the curriculum is more about teaching kids English because they aren't taught it in their homes.
> I live on the beach in south Orange County...thank God beaners can't even afford the gas in my area...I have friends that live on north Orange County beaches, Huntington and Newport where all the beaners go on weekends...the locals there walk the beach after the weekend picking up dirty diapers, Bud Light cans and the like left by wetbacks...nobody else does that shit.
> Bottom line...if you're a filthy bottom feeding wetback, a drug addict, a general lowlife, a pole puffer, a man in a dress...etc you will probably fall in love with Southern Mexifornia.
Click to expand...

I have read somewhere that California should be divided into two states, North Cali and South Cali.  I agree that northern California is beautiful and relatively unaffected by the plight invited into the state by the loony government.  Your post points out the fact that California is a good place for wealthy people to live and a bad place for paupers.  The proliferation of poverty is the fault of the government, not the upstanding citizens that support the paupers through high taxes.

My intent is not to paint every square foot of California as a shithole.  However, there is enough evidence to declare the general condition of the state to be a shithole.


----------



## asaratis

Issa said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hate Californians. I hate California's government, Washington politicians and intolerant liberal 'professors'.  Very few Hollywood movies are worth a shit these days.  Hollywood stars do not turn me on and have no better political opinions than Joe the Plumber.
> 
> I love California wine, walnuts, artichokes, kiwis, plums, celery, garlic, cauliflower, spinach, carrots, and beautiful women.
> 
> I am not mean and hateful.  I am admittedly harsh in the art of criticism and occasionally vulgar.
> 
> ...and yes, I love you too.
> 
> California is still a SHITHOLE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No California, by far is the best state in the union. We also think red states are shit holes...but to each his own. Let us enjoy our state and run it the way we want. In the mean time we were at the beach yesterday it 82 and yes we were swimming. Please don't hate us for that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mexifornia is a great place for filthy lowlifes...there's an anything goes free for all sort of vibe here that bottom feeders really love. Sure Hwy 1 and the immediate coastal areas are beautiful, where I live is beautiful, northern Cali is still beautiful....anywhere that wetbacks can't afford to be is still beautiful. Anywhere they can afford to be (packing three families to a three bedroom) has been completely beanerized and is a disgusting shithole....PERIOD! I live here, I own real estate here...I KNOW. Watching our local news here tells the tale...very few people interviewed can even speak basic English....we refer to our local news as Wetbacks Gone Wild...no bullshit. Good people can't send their kids to public schools as they're completely overwhelmed with silver tooth anchor babies. Little academics are taught as these kids get their parenting from teachers and the school...the curriculum is more about teaching kids English because they aren't taught it in their homes.
> I live on the beach in south Orange County...thank God beaners can't even afford the gas in my area...I have friends that live on north Orange County beaches, Huntington and Newport where all the beaners go on weekends...the locals there walk the beach after the weekend picking up dirty diapers, Bud Light cans and the like left by wetbacks...nobody else does that shit.
> Bottom line...if you're a filthy bottom feeding wetback, a drug addict, a general lowlife, a pole puffer, a man in a dress...etc you will probably fall in love with Southern Mexifornia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in Santa Monica myself and I love the fact we have Latinos here, great people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To bad you guys are infested with regressives
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as we don't have the racists so called conservatives we are good.
Click to expand...

That's your only way to be in a permanent safe space.


----------



## Issa

asaratis said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another hater and jealous.....Poverty rate doesn't mean much otherwise Turkmenistan is better ranked better than the US and Germany for example.
> Those who are poor in California are wealthy compared to most of the inhabitants of the flyover states.
> Stop hating on us, we make most of the stuff you enjoy From shows, movies, technology, food, etc....Go to Church and follow the scripture of not being mean and hateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't hate Californians. I hate California's government, Washington politicians and intolerant liberal 'professors'.  Very few Hollywood movies are worth a shit these days.  Hollywood stars do not turn me on and have no better political opinions than Joe the Plumber.
> 
> I love California wine, walnuts, artichokes, kiwis, plums, celery, garlic, cauliflower, spinach, carrots, and beautiful women.
> 
> I am not mean and hateful.  I am admittedly harsh in the art of criticism and occasionally vulgar.
> 
> ...and yes, I love you too.
> 
> California is still a SHITHOLE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No California, by far is the best state in the union. We also think red states are shit holes...but to each his own. Let us enjoy our state and run it the way we want. In the mean time we were at the beach yesterday it 82 and yes we were swimming. Please don't hate us for that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mexifornia is a great place for filthy lowlifes...there's an anything goes free for all sort of vibe here that bottom feeders really love. Sure Hwy 1 and the immediate coastal areas are beautiful, where I live is beautiful, northern Cali is still beautiful....anywhere that wetbacks can't afford to be is still beautiful. Anywhere they can afford to be (packing three families to a three bedroom) has been completely beanerized and is a disgusting shithole....PERIOD! I live here, I own real estate here...I KNOW. Watching our local news here tells the tale...very few people interviewed can even speak basic English....we refer to our local news as Wetbacks Gone Wild...no bullshit. Good people can't send their kids to public schools as they're completely overwhelmed with silver tooth anchor babies. Little academics are taught as these kids get their parenting from teachers and the school...the curriculum is more about teaching kids English because they aren't taught it in their homes.
> I live on the beach in south Orange County...thank God beaners can't even afford the gas in my area...I have friends that live on north Orange County beaches, Huntington and Newport where all the beaners go on weekends...the locals there walk the beach after the weekend picking up dirty diapers, Bud Light cans and the like left by wetbacks...nobody else does that shit.
> Bottom line...if you're a filthy bottom feeding wetback, a drug addict, a general lowlife, a pole puffer, a man in a dress...etc you will probably fall in love with Southern Mexifornia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have read somewhere that California should be divided into two states, North Cali and South Cali.  I agree that northern California is beautiful and relatively unaffected by the plight invited into the state by the loony government.  Your post points out the fact that California is a good place for wealthy people to live and a bad place for paupers.  The proliferation of poverty is the fault of the government, not the upstanding citizens that support the paupers through high taxes.
> 
> My intent is not to paint every square foot of California as a shithole.  However, there is enough evidence to declare the general condition of the state to be a shithole.
Click to expand...

If California is a shithole what's Texas, Tennessee,  Alabama,  Missouri and basically the rest of the US? Just because those states have more whites doesn' mean they are not living in shitholes. You could offer to pay me to visit those states and I wouldn't I rather go to Africa or Asia instead.  Stay where you are California is the best state.


----------



## danielpalos

Thinker101 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have to wait and see how much good all that pot revenue will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to worry, California will flush that revenue down some toilet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> special interests got their share off the top.  from my understanding, the rest goes to the general fund.
> 
> In my opinion, we should be driving up minimum wages by upgrading infrastructure whenever possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> General fund typically seems to be government pension fund.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Solving simple poverty could solve this social dilemma at a known cost; a form of minimum wage for unemployment compensation.
> 
> Persons could stay poor on an at-will basis for as long as they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure if you live in California or not.  If you do, take a look around, California politicians definitely don't have a goal to solve poverty...not quite sure what simple poverty is.  They may tell us they want to end poverty, but we've heard that for way too many years.
Click to expand...

we could do it on an at-will basis; the right wing doesn't like it, Because the poor may benefit.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

ScienceRocks said:


> Lol,
> 
> Califorina is a first world state next to most of the south.
> -Higher standard of living
> -Higher quality education
> -Higher quality healthcare
> 
> You fucking cave men are so stupid that you probably should go back to school. idiot.



Not true.  High cost of living due to excessive taxation.  Low quality of education.  Expensive healthcare.


----------



## thanatos144

Issa said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hate Californians. I hate California's government, Washington politicians and intolerant liberal 'professors'.  Very few Hollywood movies are worth a shit these days.  Hollywood stars do not turn me on and have no better political opinions than Joe the Plumber.
> 
> I love California wine, walnuts, artichokes, kiwis, plums, celery, garlic, cauliflower, spinach, carrots, and beautiful women.
> 
> I am not mean and hateful.  I am admittedly harsh in the art of criticism and occasionally vulgar.
> 
> ...and yes, I love you too.
> 
> California is still a SHITHOLE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No California, by far is the best state in the union. We also think red states are shit holes...but to each his own. Let us enjoy our state and run it the way we want. In the mean time we were at the beach yesterday it 82 and yes we were swimming. Please don't hate us for that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mexifornia is a great place for filthy lowlifes...there's an anything goes free for all sort of vibe here that bottom feeders really love. Sure Hwy 1 and the immediate coastal areas are beautiful, where I live is beautiful, northern Cali is still beautiful....anywhere that wetbacks can't afford to be is still beautiful. Anywhere they can afford to be (packing three families to a three bedroom) has been completely beanerized and is a disgusting shithole....PERIOD! I live here, I own real estate here...I KNOW. Watching our local news here tells the tale...very few people interviewed can even speak basic English....we refer to our local news as Wetbacks Gone Wild...no bullshit. Good people can't send their kids to public schools as they're completely overwhelmed with silver tooth anchor babies. Little academics are taught as these kids get their parenting from teachers and the school...the curriculum is more about teaching kids English because they aren't taught it in their homes.
> I live on the beach in south Orange County...thank God beaners can't even afford the gas in my area...I have friends that live on north Orange County beaches, Huntington and Newport where all the beaners go on weekends...the locals there walk the beach after the weekend picking up dirty diapers, Bud Light cans and the like left by wetbacks...nobody else does that shit.
> Bottom line...if you're a filthy bottom feeding wetback, a drug addict, a general lowlife, a pole puffer, a man in a dress...etc you will probably fall in love with Southern Mexifornia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in Santa Monica myself and I love the fact we have Latinos here, great people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To bad you guys are infested with regressives
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as we don't have the racists so called conservatives we are good.
Click to expand...

Rasism is using race instead of character to make decisions or policy... That is precisely what the regressive sjw do... .... Sad that you have to project 

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thinker101

danielpalos said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to worry, California will flush that revenue down some toilet.
> 
> 
> 
> special interests got their share off the top.  from my understanding, the rest goes to the general fund.
> 
> In my opinion, we should be driving up minimum wages by upgrading infrastructure whenever possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> General fund typically seems to be government pension fund.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Solving simple poverty could solve this social dilemma at a known cost; a form of minimum wage for unemployment compensation.
> 
> Persons could stay poor on an at-will basis for as long as they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure if you live in California or not.  If you do, take a look around, California politicians definitely don't have a goal to solve poverty...not quite sure what simple poverty is.  They may tell us they want to end poverty, but we've heard that for way too many years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we could do it on an at-will basis; the right wing doesn't like it, Because the poor may benefit.
Click to expand...


WTF is an at-will basis?  People can choose whether they want to live in poverty?  Anyone can make that choice now.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

What about the poorer areas of Oregon?


----------



## Markle

danielpalos said:


> we have to wait and see how much good all that pot revenue will do.



If California takes in $2.00 more, they will spend $3.00 more.  They can't help themselves.


----------



## Political Junky

asaratis said:


> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion


*Key Findings*

Richer states take on more debt – There is a fairly strong positive correlation between incomes and debt, even in relative terms. The top 10 states with the most debt (i.e. the highest debt-to-income levels) have an average income of $31,832. The 10 states with the least debt (i.e. the lowest debt-to-income ratios) have an average income of $26,754.
States With the Most Debt - SmartAsset


----------



## charwin95

Markle said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never been in California-------all I know is of that state is of grapes and luxurious mansions.
> Are there slums?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California is not perfect. I traveled all over the country and other part of the world where I live here and there temporarily because of business and personal interest.
> 
> My standards of living is very high. California is the only place in the world where I want live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for you!  I hope you're happy.
> 
> Just don't look at the rest of the country to bail you out when California is forced to declare bankruptcy and pay all the exorbitant retirement benefits your governments have promised to pay themselves down the road.
Click to expand...


Oh! I’m very happy here. No complain at all. 

Maybe if we cut off the $360 billions we donate to federal taxes each year. Problem solve.


----------



## charwin95

PixieStix said:


> California has the nation’s highest poverty rate



Do you really need to lie? This is the problem with you people. And you’ve been here since 2009?? 

List of U.S. states and territories by poverty rate - Wikipedia

California is number 35
Florida is number 37


----------



## TheMoreYouKnow

bear513 said:


> TheMoreYouKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheMoreYouKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama has a hookworm epidemic.....the biggest shithole for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never been to Mississippi,  Detroit or east saint Louis...its obvious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I have.  Worked quite a bit around the country and traveled.   Detroit is getting much nicer, tough town, and suburbs are nice.  Auburn Hills contains many automotive companies, Dearborn has nice museums.
> 
> Alabama is a pedo state, has hookworms and the worst racist of them all.  Only if the mothers spit a few of these deporables out would that area be much nicer.  Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What an idiot ...
Click to expand...


Your Mom should of spit you out when she had a chance.


----------



## Wyatt earp

TheMoreYouKnow said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheMoreYouKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheMoreYouKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama has a hookworm epidemic.....the biggest shithole for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never been to Mississippi,  Detroit or east saint Louis...its obvious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I have.  Worked quite a bit around the country and traveled.   Detroit is getting much nicer, tough town, and suburbs are nice.  Auburn Hills contains many automotive companies, Dearborn has nice museums.
> 
> Alabama is a pedo state, has hookworms and the worst racist of them all.  Only if the mothers spit a few of these deporables out would that area be much nicer.  Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What an idiot ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your Mom should of spit you out when she had a chance.
Click to expand...



Your mom should  of swallowed you.


----------



## Wyatt earp

charwin95 said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> California has the nation’s highest poverty rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really need to lie? This is the problem with you people. And you’ve been here since 2009??
> 
> List of U.S. states and territories by poverty rate - Wikipedia
> 
> California is number 35
> Florida is number 37
Click to expand...



Wiki?





Even politifact admits it



TRUE: California has the nation’s highest poverty rate




*TRUE: California has the nation’s highest poverty rate, when factoring in cost-of-living*
By Chris Nichols on Friday, January 20th, 2017 at 3:11 p.m.




California’s job and economic growth has outpaced much of the nation in recent years. That growth, however, has not eliminated one of the state’s biggest challenges: poverty.

This week, State Assembly Republican Leader Chad Mayes called poverty California’s No. 1 priority during a forum of legislative leaders in Sacramento.

Mayes, who represents parts of San Bernardino and Riverside counties, claimed the state’s poverty rate is higher than any state in the nation when considering factors such as cost-of-living.

"If you look at the official poverty measure in California, we’re about average with the rest of the country," Mayes said. "But if you use the supplemental poverty measure, we are in the lead. We have the highest poverty rate in the nation -- higher than New Mexico, higher than any of the southern states, Louisiana, Alabama, higher than Idaho."


----------



## danielpalos

Thinker101 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> special interests got their share off the top.  from my understanding, the rest goes to the general fund.
> 
> In my opinion, we should be driving up minimum wages by upgrading infrastructure whenever possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General fund typically seems to be government pension fund.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Solving simple poverty could solve this social dilemma at a known cost; a form of minimum wage for unemployment compensation.
> 
> Persons could stay poor on an at-will basis for as long as they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure if you live in California or not.  If you do, take a look around, California politicians definitely don't have a goal to solve poverty...not quite sure what simple poverty is.  They may tell us they want to end poverty, but we've heard that for way too many years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we could do it on an at-will basis; the right wing doesn't like it, Because the poor may benefit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF is an at-will basis?  People can choose whether they want to live in poverty?  Anyone can make that choice now.
Click to expand...

an employment relationship recognized at law.


----------



## danielpalos

Markle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have to wait and see how much good all that pot revenue will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If California takes in $2.00 more, they will spend $3.00 more.  They can't help themselves.
Click to expand...

we are working on our positive multiplication.


----------



## Thinker101

danielpalos said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> General fund typically seems to be government pension fund.
> 
> 
> 
> Solving simple poverty could solve this social dilemma at a known cost; a form of minimum wage for unemployment compensation.
> 
> Persons could stay poor on an at-will basis for as long as they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure if you live in California or not.  If you do, take a look around, California politicians definitely don't have a goal to solve poverty...not quite sure what simple poverty is.  They may tell us they want to end poverty, but we've heard that for way too many years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we could do it on an at-will basis; the right wing doesn't like it, Because the poor may benefit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF is an at-will basis?  People can choose whether they want to live in poverty?  Anyone can make that choice now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> an employment relationship recognized at law.
Click to expand...


We pretty much have that now, which is why there is a labor board.  If you want a relationship where you can sit on your butt, do nothing and still get paid....you're out of luck, go work for Hillary.


----------



## danielpalos

Thinker101 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Solving simple poverty could solve this social dilemma at a known cost; a form of minimum wage for unemployment compensation.
> 
> Persons could stay poor on an at-will basis for as long as they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if you live in California or not.  If you do, take a look around, California politicians definitely don't have a goal to solve poverty...not quite sure what simple poverty is.  They may tell us they want to end poverty, but we've heard that for way too many years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we could do it on an at-will basis; the right wing doesn't like it, Because the poor may benefit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF is an at-will basis?  People can choose whether they want to live in poverty?  Anyone can make that choice now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> an employment relationship recognized at law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We pretty much have that now, which is why there is a labor board.  If you want a relationship where you can sit on your butt, do nothing and still get paid....you're out of luck, go work for Hillary.
Click to expand...

this is why nobody takes the right wing seriously about economics or the law.

solving simple poverty on an at-will basis is simply, more cost effective than any form of means tested welfare.

Compensation for Capitalism's, Natural Rate of Unemployment (for the bottom line of Capitalists), can solve simple poverty on an at-will basis for adult individuals.


----------



## Thinker101

danielpalos said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if you live in California or not.  If you do, take a look around, California politicians definitely don't have a goal to solve poverty...not quite sure what simple poverty is.  They may tell us they want to end poverty, but we've heard that for way too many years.
> 
> 
> 
> we could do it on an at-will basis; the right wing doesn't like it, Because the poor may benefit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF is an at-will basis?  People can choose whether they want to live in poverty?  Anyone can make that choice now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> an employment relationship recognized at law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We pretty much have that now, which is why there is a labor board.  If you want a relationship where you can sit on your butt, do nothing and still get paid....you're out of luck, go work for Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this is why nobody takes the right wing seriously about economics or the law.
> 
> solving simple poverty on an at-will basis is simply, more cost effective than any form of means tested welfare.
> 
> Compensation for Capitalism's, Natural Rate of Unemployment (for the bottom line of Capitalists), can solve simple poverty on an at-will basis for adult individuals.
Click to expand...


You don't need legislation to become a lazy ass bum.


----------



## danielpalos

Thinker101 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> we could do it on an at-will basis; the right wing doesn't like it, Because the poor may benefit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is an at-will basis?  People can choose whether they want to live in poverty?  Anyone can make that choice now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> an employment relationship recognized at law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We pretty much have that now, which is why there is a labor board.  If you want a relationship where you can sit on your butt, do nothing and still get paid....you're out of luck, go work for Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this is why nobody takes the right wing seriously about economics or the law.
> 
> solving simple poverty on an at-will basis is simply, more cost effective than any form of means tested welfare.
> 
> Compensation for Capitalism's, Natural Rate of Unemployment (for the bottom line of Capitalists), can solve simple poverty on an at-will basis for adult individuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't need legislation to become a lazy ass bum.
Click to expand...

It is about equal protection of the law


----------



## longknife

Think about it. With the exception of San Diego and Sacrament, all of the territory explored and controlled by the Spanish


----------



## TheMoreYouKnow

bear513 said:


> TheMoreYouKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheMoreYouKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheMoreYouKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama has a hookworm epidemic.....the biggest shithole for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never been to Mississippi,  Detroit or east saint Louis...its obvious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I have.  Worked quite a bit around the country and traveled.   Detroit is getting much nicer, tough town, and suburbs are nice.  Auburn Hills contains many automotive companies, Dearborn has nice museums.
> 
> Alabama is a pedo state, has hookworms and the worst racist of them all.  Only if the mothers spit a few of these deporables out would that area be much nicer.  Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What an idiot ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your Mom should of spit you out when she had a chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your mom should  of swallowed you.
Click to expand...


You can't use my joke.  Gotcha!


----------



## skews13

asaratis said:


> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion



California is the 6th largest economy in the world. The taxes it pays to the federal government keeps millions of impoverished alcoholic, and pill addicted hillbillies in red states from starving to death. 

Sometimes I wish they and Oregon, and Washington would secede to cull the herd in flyover country.


----------



## TheMoreYouKnow

skews13 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California is the 6th largest economy in the world. The taxes it pays to the federal government keeps millions of impoverished alcoholic, and pill addicted hillbillies in red states from starving to death.
> 
> Sometimes I wish they and Oregon, and Washington would secede to cull the herd in flyover country.
Click to expand...


This guy gets it.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

California the poverty capital of the country.

TRUE: California has the nation’s highest poverty rate


----------



## Rexx Taylor

Tipsycatlover said:


> California the poverty capital of the country.
> 
> TRUE: California has the nation’s highest poverty rate


Are they already pooping in downtown los Angeles being restaurants won't let any non patrons use their toilets?


----------



## Markle

danielpalos said:


> this is why nobody takes the right wing seriously about economics or the law.
> 
> solving simple poverty on an at-will basis is simply, more cost effective than any form of means tested welfare.
> 
> Compensation for Capitalism's, Natural Rate of Unemployment (for the bottom line of Capitalists), can solve simple poverty on an at-will basis for adult individuals.



Not a term with which I am familiar.  

What do you mean when you post:  "solving simple poverty on an "at-will basis"?

Why should we NOT have means testing for welfare?  Should everyone get Section 8 housing, food stamps, free smartphones and reduced cost internet?


----------



## danielpalos

Employment is at will in at-will employment States.  

Means tested welfare is simply more expensive than compensation for simply being unemployed.


----------



## charwin95

bear513 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> California has the nation’s highest poverty rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really need to lie? This is the problem with you people. And you’ve been here since 2009??
> 
> List of U.S. states and territories by poverty rate - Wikipedia
> 
> California is number 35
> Florida is number 37
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wiki?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even politifact admits it
> 
> 
> 
> TRUE: California has the nation’s highest poverty rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TRUE: California has the nation’s highest poverty rate, when factoring in cost-of-living*
> By Chris Nichols on Friday, January 20th, 2017 at 3:11 p.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California’s job and economic growth has outpaced much of the nation in recent years. That growth, however, has not eliminated one of the state’s biggest challenges: poverty.
> 
> This week, State Assembly Republican Leader Chad Mayes called poverty California’s No. 1 priority during a forum of legislative leaders in Sacramento.
> 
> Mayes, who represents parts of San Bernardino and Riverside counties, claimed the state’s poverty rate is higher than any state in the nation when considering factors such as cost-of-living.
> 
> "If you look at the official poverty measure in California, we’re about average with the rest of the country," Mayes said. "But if you use the supplemental poverty measure, we are in the lead. We have the highest poverty rate in the nation -- higher than New Mexico, higher than any of the southern states, Louisiana, Alabama, higher than Idaho."
> 
> View attachment 172302
Click to expand...


Really? I mean REALLY? Your link mentioned Riverside and San Bernardino County as the poorest. I know lots of people that live there and I know your link is not accurate. If it’s the poorest why are they building houses that cost from$400k+ to $800k+???? 
Can you answer that? 

I know those most of places cost more than your house. In reality builders cannot even keep up with the phase. I also know couple of developers.

Here are just samples of new houses in that area. 

New Homes in Riverside, CA | 929 New Homes | NewHomeSource

New Homes in Riverside-San Bernardino, CA | 1,364 New Homes | NewHomeSource

92509 New Homes for Sale - Riverside, California

Riverside New Homes & Riverside CA New Construction  | Zillow

Riverside, CA New Homes for Sale - realtor.com®


----------



## charwin95

charwin95 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> California has the nation’s highest poverty rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really need to lie? This is the problem with you people. And you’ve been here since 2009??
> 
> List of U.S. states and territories by poverty rate - Wikipedia
> 
> California is number 35
> Florida is number 37
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wiki?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even politifact admits it
> 
> 
> 
> TRUE: California has the nation’s highest poverty rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TRUE: California has the nation’s highest poverty rate, when factoring in cost-of-living*
> By Chris Nichols on Friday, January 20th, 2017 at 3:11 p.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California’s job and economic growth has outpaced much of the nation in recent years. That growth, however, has not eliminated one of the state’s biggest challenges: poverty.
> 
> This week, State Assembly Republican Leader Chad Mayes called poverty California’s No. 1 priority during a forum of legislative leaders in Sacramento.
> 
> Mayes, who represents parts of San Bernardino and Riverside counties, claimed the state’s poverty rate is higher than any state in the nation when considering factors such as cost-of-living.
> 
> "If you look at the official poverty measure in California, we’re about average with the rest of the country," Mayes said. "But if you use the supplemental poverty measure, we are in the lead. We have the highest poverty rate in the nation -- higher than New Mexico, higher than any of the southern states, Louisiana, Alabama, higher than Idaho."
> 
> View attachment 172302
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? I mean REALLY? Your link mentioned Riverside and San Bernardino County as the poorest. I know lots of people that live there and I know your link is not accurate. If it’s the poorest why are they building houses that cost from$400k+ to $800k+????
> Can you answer that?
> 
> I know those most of places cost more than your house. In reality builders cannot even keep up with the phase. I also know couple of developers.
> 
> Here are just samples of new houses in that area.
> 
> New Homes in Riverside, CA | 929 New Homes | NewHomeSource
> 
> New Homes in Riverside-San Bernardino, CA | 1,364 New Homes | NewHomeSource
> 
> 92509 New Homes for Sale - Riverside, California
> 
> Riverside New Homes & Riverside CA New Construction  | Zillow
> 
> Riverside, CA New Homes for Sale - realtor.com[emoji768]
Click to expand...


Remember when it says......  From $700,000 means it can go as high as $1.2 or $1.5 million. 


I live here you don’t know what I know and see.


----------



## BrokeLoser

charwin95 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> California has the nation’s highest poverty rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really need to lie? This is the problem with you people. And you’ve been here since 2009??
> 
> List of U.S. states and territories by poverty rate - Wikipedia
> 
> California is number 35
> Florida is number 37
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wiki?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even politifact admits it
> 
> 
> 
> TRUE: California has the nation’s highest poverty rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TRUE: California has the nation’s highest poverty rate, when factoring in cost-of-living*
> By Chris Nichols on Friday, January 20th, 2017 at 3:11 p.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California’s job and economic growth has outpaced much of the nation in recent years. That growth, however, has not eliminated one of the state’s biggest challenges: poverty.
> 
> This week, State Assembly Republican Leader Chad Mayes called poverty California’s No. 1 priority during a forum of legislative leaders in Sacramento.
> 
> Mayes, who represents parts of San Bernardino and Riverside counties, claimed the state’s poverty rate is higher than any state in the nation when considering factors such as cost-of-living.
> 
> "If you look at the official poverty measure in California, we’re about average with the rest of the country," Mayes said. "But if you use the supplemental poverty measure, we are in the lead. We have the highest poverty rate in the nation -- higher than New Mexico, higher than any of the southern states, Louisiana, Alabama, higher than Idaho."
> 
> View attachment 172302
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? I mean REALLY? Your link mentioned Riverside and San Bernardino County as the poorest. I know lots of people that live there and I know your link is not accurate. If it’s the poorest why are they building houses that cost from$400k+ to $800k+????
> Can you answer that?
> 
> I know those most of places cost more than your house. In reality builders cannot even keep up with the phase. I also know couple of developers.
> 
> Here are just samples of new houses in that area.
> 
> New Homes in Riverside, CA | 929 New Homes | NewHomeSource
> 
> New Homes in Riverside-San Bernardino, CA | 1,364 New Homes | NewHomeSource
> 
> 92509 New Homes for Sale - Riverside, California
> 
> Riverside New Homes & Riverside CA New Construction  | Zillow
> 
> Riverside, CA New Homes for Sale - realtor.com®
Click to expand...


Take a guess at why both cities are complete shitholes.


----------



## Thinker101

charwin95 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> California has the nation’s highest poverty rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really need to lie? This is the problem with you people. And you’ve been here since 2009??
> 
> List of U.S. states and territories by poverty rate - Wikipedia
> 
> California is number 35
> Florida is number 37
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wiki?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even politifact admits it
> 
> 
> 
> TRUE: California has the nation’s highest poverty rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TRUE: California has the nation’s highest poverty rate, when factoring in cost-of-living*
> By Chris Nichols on Friday, January 20th, 2017 at 3:11 p.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California’s job and economic growth has outpaced much of the nation in recent years. That growth, however, has not eliminated one of the state’s biggest challenges: poverty.
> 
> This week, State Assembly Republican Leader Chad Mayes called poverty California’s No. 1 priority during a forum of legislative leaders in Sacramento.
> 
> Mayes, who represents parts of San Bernardino and Riverside counties, claimed the state’s poverty rate is higher than any state in the nation when considering factors such as cost-of-living.
> 
> "If you look at the official poverty measure in California, we’re about average with the rest of the country," Mayes said. "But if you use the supplemental poverty measure, we are in the lead. We have the highest poverty rate in the nation -- higher than New Mexico, higher than any of the southern states, Louisiana, Alabama, higher than Idaho."
> 
> View attachment 172302
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? I mean REALLY? Your link mentioned Riverside and San Bernardino County as the poorest. I know lots of people that live there and I know your link is not accurate. If it’s the poorest why are they building houses that cost from$400k+ to $800k+????
> Can you answer that?
> 
> I know those most of places cost more than your house. In reality builders cannot even keep up with the phase. I also know couple of developers.
> 
> Here are just samples of new houses in that area.
> 
> New Homes in Riverside, CA | 929 New Homes | NewHomeSource
> 
> New Homes in Riverside-San Bernardino, CA | 1,364 New Homes | NewHomeSource
> 
> 92509 New Homes for Sale - Riverside, California
> 
> Riverside New Homes & Riverside CA New Construction  | Zillow
> 
> Riverside, CA New Homes for Sale - realtor.com®
Click to expand...


Wow, hard to believe this conversation is even taking place.  One thing Riverside/San Bernardino has over LA and Orange County is lots of available relatively cheap land.  Builders may build 20-50 houses, maybe even 100 houses.  The Inland Empire has a population in excess of 530,000 people.  And builders know people are dumb enough to drive 2-3 hours each way to work in order to get a "brand new" house. After all why pay $500k-$600k for a 50 year old house when you can get a brand new on for much cheaper, on paper.
I understand the distance is only a 45 minute drive on a Saturday or Sunday....but on a weekday with traffic, it's 2-3 hours....each way.


----------



## longknife

Just read where authorities are chasing tens of thousands of homeless away from an area near Disneyland.


----------



## danielpalos

longknife said:


> Just read where authorities are chasing tens of thousands of homeless away from an area near Disneyland.


send them to, "Right to Work" States.


----------



## Markle

danielpalos said:


> Means tested welfare is simply more expensive than compensation for simply being unemployed.



I guess technically I've been "unemployed" since 1974.  That was the last year too that I received a W-2 form.  According to your ideology, should I have been receiving unemployment compensation, food stamps, Section 8 housing and tons of other benefits?

If that had happened, I sure wouldn't have worked so hard all those years.  Naaaaaa, I LOVED ALL my jobs and the rewards they provided.

In addition, random drug testing for anyone receiving welfare-related benefits.


----------



## danielpalos

Markle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Means tested welfare is simply more expensive than compensation for simply being unemployed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess technically I've been "unemployed" since 1974.  That was the last year too that I received a W-2 form.  According to your ideology, should I have been receiving unemployment compensation, food stamps, Section 8 housing and tons of other benefits?
> 
> If that had happened, I sure wouldn't have worked so hard all those years.  Naaaaaa, I LOVED ALL my jobs and the rewards they provided.
> 
> In addition, random drug testing for anyone receiving welfare-related benefits.
Click to expand...

Only unemployment compensation if you are merely unemployed.


----------



## Markle

charwin95 said:


> Really? I mean REALLY? Your link mentioned Riverside and San Bernardino County as the poorest. I know lots of people that live there and I know your link is not accurate. If it’s the poorest why are they building houses that cost from$400k+ to $800k+????
> Can you answer that?



That's simply more Progressive thinking.

Especially for San Bernadino County which has a population of over 2 million people and is the largest county in the United States except for a few areas of Alaska.  It contains over 20,000 sq. MILES.  It is larger than each of the nine smallest states, larger than the four smallest states combined, and larger than 70 sovereign nations.

Chicago has the murderous South Side and they have multi-million dollar condominiums just a few miles away and very exclusive gated communities just a few more miles North and North-West.

In the parts of San Bernadino adjoining LA, and much of Coastal California, a $400,000 house is a handyman special in a poor section of town.


danielpalos said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Means tested welfare is simply more expensive than compensation for simply being unemployed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess technically I've been "unemployed" since 1974.  That was the last year too that I received a W-2 form.  According to your ideology, should I have been receiving unemployment compensation, food stamps, Section 8 housing and tons of other benefits?
> 
> If that had happened, I sure wouldn't have worked so hard all those years.  Naaaaaa, I LOVED ALL my jobs and the rewards they provided.
> 
> In addition, random drug testing for anyone receiving welfare-related benefits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only unemployment compensation if you are merely unemployed.
Click to expand...


Wow, that's pretty cool!  Who knew?  All those decades I earned well into six figures, I should have been collecting unemployment compensation too?


----------



## Wyatt earp

charwin95 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> California has the nation’s highest poverty rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really need to lie? This is the problem with you people. And you’ve been here since 2009??
> 
> List of U.S. states and territories by poverty rate - Wikipedia
> 
> California is number 35
> Florida is number 37
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wiki?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even politifact admits it
> 
> 
> 
> TRUE: California has the nation’s highest poverty rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TRUE: California has the nation’s highest poverty rate, when factoring in cost-of-living*
> By Chris Nichols on Friday, January 20th, 2017 at 3:11 p.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California’s job and economic growth has outpaced much of the nation in recent years. That growth, however, has not eliminated one of the state’s biggest challenges: poverty.
> 
> This week, State Assembly Republican Leader Chad Mayes called poverty California’s No. 1 priority during a forum of legislative leaders in Sacramento.
> 
> Mayes, who represents parts of San Bernardino and Riverside counties, claimed the state’s poverty rate is higher than any state in the nation when considering factors such as cost-of-living.
> 
> "If you look at the official poverty measure in California, we’re about average with the rest of the country," Mayes said. "But if you use the supplemental poverty measure, we are in the lead. We have the highest poverty rate in the nation -- higher than New Mexico, higher than any of the southern states, Louisiana, Alabama, higher than Idaho."
> 
> View attachment 172302
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? I mean REALLY? Your link mentioned Riverside and San Bernardino County as the poorest. I know lots of people that live there and I know your link is not accurate. If it’s the poorest why are they building houses that cost from$400k+ to $800k+????
> Can you answer that?
> 
> I know those most of places cost more than your house. In reality builders cannot even keep up with the phase. I also know couple of developers.
> 
> Here are just samples of new houses in that area.
> 
> New Homes in Riverside, CA | 929 New Homes | NewHomeSource
> 
> New Homes in Riverside-San Bernardino, CA | 1,364 New Homes | NewHomeSource
> 
> 92509 New Homes for Sale - Riverside, California
> 
> Riverside New Homes & Riverside CA New Construction  | Zillow
> 
> Riverside, CA New Homes for Sale - realtor.com®
Click to expand...







$400,000 home in California


----------



## charwin95

Thinker101 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> California has the nation’s highest poverty rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really need to lie? This is the problem with you people. And you’ve been here since 2009??
> 
> List of U.S. states and territories by poverty rate - Wikipedia
> 
> California is number 35
> Florida is number 37
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wiki?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even politifact admits it
> 
> 
> 
> TRUE: California has the nation’s highest poverty rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TRUE: California has the nation’s highest poverty rate, when factoring in cost-of-living*
> By Chris Nichols on Friday, January 20th, 2017 at 3:11 p.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California’s job and economic growth has outpaced much of the nation in recent years. That growth, however, has not eliminated one of the state’s biggest challenges: poverty.
> 
> This week, State Assembly Republican Leader Chad Mayes called poverty California’s No. 1 priority during a forum of legislative leaders in Sacramento.
> 
> Mayes, who represents parts of San Bernardino and Riverside counties, claimed the state’s poverty rate is higher than any state in the nation when considering factors such as cost-of-living.
> 
> "If you look at the official poverty measure in California, we’re about average with the rest of the country," Mayes said. "But if you use the supplemental poverty measure, we are in the lead. We have the highest poverty rate in the nation -- higher than New Mexico, higher than any of the southern states, Louisiana, Alabama, higher than Idaho."
> 
> View attachment 172302
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? I mean REALLY? Your link mentioned Riverside and San Bernardino County as the poorest. I know lots of people that live there and I know your link is not accurate. If it’s the poorest why are they building houses that cost from$400k+ to $800k+????
> Can you answer that?
> 
> I know those most of places cost more than your house. In reality builders cannot even keep up with the phase. I also know couple of developers.
> 
> Here are just samples of new houses in that area.
> 
> New Homes in Riverside, CA | 929 New Homes | NewHomeSource
> 
> New Homes in Riverside-San Bernardino, CA | 1,364 New Homes | NewHomeSource
> 
> 92509 New Homes for Sale - Riverside, California
> 
> Riverside New Homes & Riverside CA New Construction  | Zillow
> 
> Riverside, CA New Homes for Sale - realtor.com[emoji768]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, hard to believe this conversation is even taking place.  One thing Riverside/San Bernardino has over LA and Orange County is lots of available relatively cheap land.  Builders may build 20-50 houses, maybe even 100 houses.  The Inland Empire has a population in excess of 530,000 people.  And builders know people are dumb enough to drive 2-3 hours each way to work in order to get a "brand new" house. After all why pay $500k-$600k for a 50 year old house when you can get a brand new on for much cheaper, on paper.
> I understand the distance is only a 45 minute drive on a Saturday or Sunday....but on a weekday with traffic, it's 2-3 hours....each way.
Click to expand...


Funny. According to Bear link it’s a poor counties. And I just proved that Riverside and San Bernardino is not a poor counties.  
Those counties are booming. They cannot even keep up building houses. Shopping centers and developments are spreading unbelievably. 

What are you trying to tell me?


----------



## charwin95

Markle said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I mean REALLY? Your link mentioned Riverside and San Bernardino County as the poorest. I know lots of people that live there and I know your link is not accurate. If it’s the poorest why are they building houses that cost from$400k+ to $800k+????
> Can you answer that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's simply more Progressive thinking.
> 
> Especially for San Bernadino County which has a population of over 2 million people and is the largest county in the United States except for a few areas of Alaska.  It contains over 20,000 sq. MILES.  It is larger than each of the nine smallest states, larger than the four smallest states combined, and larger than 70 sovereign nations.
> 
> Chicago has the murderous South Side and they have multi-million dollar condominiums just a few miles away and very exclusive gated communities just a few more miles North and North-West.
> 
> In the parts of San Bernadino adjoining LA, and much of Coastal California, a $400,000 house is a handyman special in a poor section of town.
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Means tested welfare is simply more expensive than compensation for simply being unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess technically I've been "unemployed" since 1974.  That was the last year too that I received a W-2 form.  According to your ideology, should I have been receiving unemployment compensation, food stamps, Section 8 housing and tons of other benefits?
> 
> If that had happened, I sure wouldn't have worked so hard all those years.  Naaaaaa, I LOVED ALL my jobs and the rewards they provided.
> 
> In addition, random drug testing for anyone receiving welfare-related benefits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only unemployment compensation if you are merely unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, that's pretty cool!  Who knew?  All those decades I earned well into six figures, I should have been collecting unemployment compensation too?
Click to expand...


You remove my links and you didn’t answer my question. Very funny.


----------



## charwin95

bear513 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> California has the nation’s highest poverty rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really need to lie? This is the problem with you people. And you’ve been here since 2009??
> 
> List of U.S. states and territories by poverty rate - Wikipedia
> 
> California is number 35
> Florida is number 37
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wiki?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even politifact admits it
> 
> 
> 
> TRUE: California has the nation’s highest poverty rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TRUE: California has the nation’s highest poverty rate, when factoring in cost-of-living*
> By Chris Nichols on Friday, January 20th, 2017 at 3:11 p.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California’s job and economic growth has outpaced much of the nation in recent years. That growth, however, has not eliminated one of the state’s biggest challenges: poverty.
> 
> This week, State Assembly Republican Leader Chad Mayes called poverty California’s No. 1 priority during a forum of legislative leaders in Sacramento.
> 
> Mayes, who represents parts of San Bernardino and Riverside counties, claimed the state’s poverty rate is higher than any state in the nation when considering factors such as cost-of-living.
> 
> "If you look at the official poverty measure in California, we’re about average with the rest of the country," Mayes said. "But if you use the supplemental poverty measure, we are in the lead. We have the highest poverty rate in the nation -- higher than New Mexico, higher than any of the southern states, Louisiana, Alabama, higher than Idaho."
> 
> View attachment 172302
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? I mean REALLY? Your link mentioned Riverside and San Bernardino County as the poorest. I know lots of people that live there and I know your link is not accurate. If it’s the poorest why are they building houses that cost from$400k+ to $800k+????
> Can you answer that?
> 
> I know those most of places cost more than your house. In reality builders cannot even keep up with the phase. I also know couple of developers.
> 
> Here are just samples of new houses in that area.
> 
> New Homes in Riverside, CA | 929 New Homes | NewHomeSource
> 
> New Homes in Riverside-San Bernardino, CA | 1,364 New Homes | NewHomeSource
> 
> 92509 New Homes for Sale - Riverside, California
> 
> Riverside New Homes & Riverside CA New Construction  | Zillow
> 
> Riverside, CA New Homes for Sale - realtor.com[emoji768]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $400,000 home in California
> 
> 
> View attachment 173201
Click to expand...


Sadly this is the best you can come up with.


----------



## Thinker101

charwin95 said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> California has the nation’s highest poverty rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really need to lie? This is the problem with you people. And you’ve been here since 2009??
> 
> List of U.S. states and territories by poverty rate - Wikipedia
> 
> California is number 35
> Florida is number 37
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wiki?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even politifact admits it
> 
> 
> 
> TRUE: California has the nation’s highest poverty rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TRUE: California has the nation’s highest poverty rate, when factoring in cost-of-living*
> By Chris Nichols on Friday, January 20th, 2017 at 3:11 p.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California’s job and economic growth has outpaced much of the nation in recent years. That growth, however, has not eliminated one of the state’s biggest challenges: poverty.
> 
> This week, State Assembly Republican Leader Chad Mayes called poverty California’s No. 1 priority during a forum of legislative leaders in Sacramento.
> 
> Mayes, who represents parts of San Bernardino and Riverside counties, claimed the state’s poverty rate is higher than any state in the nation when considering factors such as cost-of-living.
> 
> "If you look at the official poverty measure in California, we’re about average with the rest of the country," Mayes said. "But if you use the supplemental poverty measure, we are in the lead. We have the highest poverty rate in the nation -- higher than New Mexico, higher than any of the southern states, Louisiana, Alabama, higher than Idaho."
> 
> View attachment 172302
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? I mean REALLY? Your link mentioned Riverside and San Bernardino County as the poorest. I know lots of people that live there and I know your link is not accurate. If it’s the poorest why are they building houses that cost from$400k+ to $800k+????
> Can you answer that?
> 
> I know those most of places cost more than your house. In reality builders cannot even keep up with the phase. I also know couple of developers.
> 
> Here are just samples of new houses in that area.
> 
> New Homes in Riverside, CA | 929 New Homes | NewHomeSource
> 
> New Homes in Riverside-San Bernardino, CA | 1,364 New Homes | NewHomeSource
> 
> 92509 New Homes for Sale - Riverside, California
> 
> Riverside New Homes & Riverside CA New Construction  | Zillow
> 
> Riverside, CA New Homes for Sale - realtor.com[emoji768]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, hard to believe this conversation is even taking place.  One thing Riverside/San Bernardino has over LA and Orange County is lots of available relatively cheap land.  Builders may build 20-50 houses, maybe even 100 houses.  The Inland Empire has a population in excess of 530,000 people.  And builders know people are dumb enough to drive 2-3 hours each way to work in order to get a "brand new" house. After all why pay $500k-$600k for a 50 year old house when you can get a brand new on for much cheaper, on paper.
> I understand the distance is only a 45 minute drive on a Saturday or Sunday....but on a weekday with traffic, it's 2-3 hours....each way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny. According to Bear link it’s a poor counties. And I just proved that Riverside and San Bernardino is not a poor counties.
> Those counties are booming. They cannot even keep up building houses. Shopping centers and developments are spreading unbelievably.
> 
> What are you trying to tell me?
Click to expand...


Bear is correct, it probably has more poverty than others.  But that won't prevent builders from taking advantage of the cheap land.


----------



## charwin95

Thinker101 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really need to lie? This is the problem with you people. And you’ve been here since 2009??
> 
> List of U.S. states and territories by poverty rate - Wikipedia
> 
> California is number 35
> Florida is number 37
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiki?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even politifact admits it
> 
> 
> 
> TRUE: California has the nation’s highest poverty rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TRUE: California has the nation’s highest poverty rate, when factoring in cost-of-living*
> By Chris Nichols on Friday, January 20th, 2017 at 3:11 p.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California’s job and economic growth has outpaced much of the nation in recent years. That growth, however, has not eliminated one of the state’s biggest challenges: poverty.
> 
> This week, State Assembly Republican Leader Chad Mayes called poverty California’s No. 1 priority during a forum of legislative leaders in Sacramento.
> 
> Mayes, who represents parts of San Bernardino and Riverside counties, claimed the state’s poverty rate is higher than any state in the nation when considering factors such as cost-of-living.
> 
> "If you look at the official poverty measure in California, we’re about average with the rest of the country," Mayes said. "But if you use the supplemental poverty measure, we are in the lead. We have the highest poverty rate in the nation -- higher than New Mexico, higher than any of the southern states, Louisiana, Alabama, higher than Idaho."
> 
> View attachment 172302
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? I mean REALLY? Your link mentioned Riverside and San Bernardino County as the poorest. I know lots of people that live there and I know your link is not accurate. If it’s the poorest why are they building houses that cost from$400k+ to $800k+????
> Can you answer that?
> 
> I know those most of places cost more than your house. In reality builders cannot even keep up with the phase. I also know couple of developers.
> 
> Here are just samples of new houses in that area.
> 
> New Homes in Riverside, CA | 929 New Homes | NewHomeSource
> 
> New Homes in Riverside-San Bernardino, CA | 1,364 New Homes | NewHomeSource
> 
> 92509 New Homes for Sale - Riverside, California
> 
> Riverside New Homes & Riverside CA New Construction  | Zillow
> 
> Riverside, CA New Homes for Sale - realtor.com[emoji768]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, hard to believe this conversation is even taking place.  One thing Riverside/San Bernardino has over LA and Orange County is lots of available relatively cheap land.  Builders may build 20-50 houses, maybe even 100 houses.  The Inland Empire has a population in excess of 530,000 people.  And builders know people are dumb enough to drive 2-3 hours each way to work in order to get a "brand new" house. After all why pay $500k-$600k for a 50 year old house when you can get a brand new on for much cheaper, on paper.
> I understand the distance is only a 45 minute drive on a Saturday or Sunday....but on a weekday with traffic, it's 2-3 hours....each way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny. According to Bear link it’s a poor counties. And I just proved that Riverside and San Bernardino is not a poor counties.
> Those counties are booming. They cannot even keep up building houses. Shopping centers and developments are spreading unbelievably.
> 
> What are you trying to tell me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bear is correct, it probably has more poverty than others.  But that won't prevent builders from taking advantage of the cheap land.
Click to expand...


You don’t even live here for you or lousy Bear to understand or know the exact people that live here. 
So you are saying the builders only built homes from $400k to $1.5 million for fun and just leave it empty? 

Tell me where I’m wrong.


----------



## imawhosure

charwin95 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I mean REALLY? Your link mentioned Riverside and San Bernardino County as the poorest. I know lots of people that live there and I know your link is not accurate. If it’s the poorest why are they building houses that cost from$400k+ to $800k+????
> Can you answer that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's simply more Progressive thinking.
> 
> Especially for San Bernadino County which has a population of over 2 million people and is the largest county in the United States except for a few areas of Alaska.  It contains over 20,000 sq. MILES.  It is larger than each of the nine smallest states, larger than the four smallest states combined, and larger than 70 sovereign nations.
> 
> Chicago has the murderous South Side and they have multi-million dollar condominiums just a few miles away and very exclusive gated communities just a few more miles North and North-West.
> 
> In the parts of San Bernadino adjoining LA, and much of Coastal California, a $400,000 house is a handyman special in a poor section of town.
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Means tested welfare is simply more expensive than compensation for simply being unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess technically I've been "unemployed" since 1974.  That was the last year too that I received a W-2 form.  According to your ideology, should I have been receiving unemployment compensation, food stamps, Section 8 housing and tons of other benefits?
> 
> If that had happened, I sure wouldn't have worked so hard all those years.  Naaaaaa, I LOVED ALL my jobs and the rewards they provided.
> 
> In addition, random drug testing for anyone receiving welfare-related benefits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only unemployment compensation if you are merely unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, that's pretty cool!  Who knew?  All those decades I earned well into six figures, I should have been collecting unemployment compensation too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You remove my links and you didn’t answer my question. Very funny.
Click to expand...




Thinker101 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really need to lie? This is the problem with you people. And you’ve been here since 2009??
> 
> List of U.S. states and territories by poverty rate - Wikipedia
> 
> California is number 35
> Florida is number 37
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiki?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even politifact admits it
> 
> 
> 
> TRUE: California has the nation’s highest poverty rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TRUE: California has the nation’s highest poverty rate, when factoring in cost-of-living*
> By Chris Nichols on Friday, January 20th, 2017 at 3:11 p.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California’s job and economic growth has outpaced much of the nation in recent years. That growth, however, has not eliminated one of the state’s biggest challenges: poverty.
> 
> This week, State Assembly Republican Leader Chad Mayes called poverty California’s No. 1 priority during a forum of legislative leaders in Sacramento.
> 
> Mayes, who represents parts of San Bernardino and Riverside counties, claimed the state’s poverty rate is higher than any state in the nation when considering factors such as cost-of-living.
> 
> "If you look at the official poverty measure in California, we’re about average with the rest of the country," Mayes said. "But if you use the supplemental poverty measure, we are in the lead. We have the highest poverty rate in the nation -- higher than New Mexico, higher than any of the southern states, Louisiana, Alabama, higher than Idaho."
> 
> View attachment 172302
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? I mean REALLY? Your link mentioned Riverside and San Bernardino County as the poorest. I know lots of people that live there and I know your link is not accurate. If it’s the poorest why are they building houses that cost from$400k+ to $800k+????
> Can you answer that?
> 
> I know those most of places cost more than your house. In reality builders cannot even keep up with the phase. I also know couple of developers.
> 
> Here are just samples of new houses in that area.
> 
> New Homes in Riverside, CA | 929 New Homes | NewHomeSource
> 
> New Homes in Riverside-San Bernardino, CA | 1,364 New Homes | NewHomeSource
> 
> 92509 New Homes for Sale - Riverside, California
> 
> Riverside New Homes & Riverside CA New Construction  | Zillow
> 
> Riverside, CA New Homes for Sale - realtor.com[emoji768]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, hard to believe this conversation is even taking place.  One thing Riverside/San Bernardino has over LA and Orange County is lots of available relatively cheap land.  Builders may build 20-50 houses, maybe even 100 houses.  The Inland Empire has a population in excess of 530,000 people.  And builders know people are dumb enough to drive 2-3 hours each way to work in order to get a "brand new" house. After all why pay $500k-$600k for a 50 year old house when you can get a brand new on for much cheaper, on paper.
> I understand the distance is only a 45 minute drive on a Saturday or Sunday....but on a weekday with traffic, it's 2-3 hours....each way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny. According to Bear link it’s a poor counties. And I just proved that Riverside and San Bernardino is not a poor counties.
> Those counties are booming. They cannot even keep up building houses. Shopping centers and developments are spreading unbelievably.
> 
> What are you trying to tell me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bear is correct, it probably has more poverty than others.  But that won't prevent builders from taking advantage of the cheap land.
Click to expand...


So what is the NEW SCAM in California?

How about---------->turn over your savings from the Trump tax plan for poor, illegal, Californians-)

Dems want companies to give tax-cut savings to state


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Issa said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another hater and jealous.....Poverty rate doesn't mean much otherwise Turkmenistan is better ranked better than the US and Germany for example.
> Those who are poor in California are wealthy compared to most of the inhabitants of the flyover states.
> Stop hating on us, we make most of the stuff you enjoy From shows, movies, technology, food, etc....Go to Church and follow the scripture of not being mean and hateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't hate Californians. I hate California's government, Washington politicians and intolerant liberal 'professors'.  Very few Hollywood movies are worth a shit these days.  Hollywood stars do not turn me on and have no better political opinions than Joe the Plumber.
> 
> I love California wine, walnuts, artichokes, kiwis, plums, celery, garlic, cauliflower, spinach, carrots, and beautiful women.
> 
> I am not mean and hateful.  I am admittedly harsh in the art of criticism and occasionally vulgar.
> 
> ...and yes, I love you too.
> 
> California is still a SHITHOLE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No California, by far is the best state in the union. We also think red states are shit holes...but to each his own. Let us enjoy our state and run it the way we want. In the mean time we were at the beach yesterday it 82 and yes we were swimming. Please don't hate us for that too.
Click to expand...


Yes California is easily the best state in the union.He is right though that the  californias government and washingtons politicians  is what makes it a shithole,not the state itself,the state is beautiful,its our corrupt government that keeps trying very hard to make it a shithole and until the american people stand up to their fucking corruption,they will make it one.

Please ask one of the mods to reprase the title of the thread to something like- our politicians have made california s shithole because it sounds like you really are ragging on california my favorite state and its offensive to people such as myself.Not mad or anything but i dont like people ragging on that beautiful state implying its a shithole.could not be any further than the truth.


----------



## Thinker101

charwin95 said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wiki?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even politifact admits it
> 
> 
> 
> TRUE: California has the nation’s highest poverty rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TRUE: California has the nation’s highest poverty rate, when factoring in cost-of-living*
> By Chris Nichols on Friday, January 20th, 2017 at 3:11 p.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California’s job and economic growth has outpaced much of the nation in recent years. That growth, however, has not eliminated one of the state’s biggest challenges: poverty.
> 
> This week, State Assembly Republican Leader Chad Mayes called poverty California’s No. 1 priority during a forum of legislative leaders in Sacramento.
> 
> Mayes, who represents parts of San Bernardino and Riverside counties, claimed the state’s poverty rate is higher than any state in the nation when considering factors such as cost-of-living.
> 
> "If you look at the official poverty measure in California, we’re about average with the rest of the country," Mayes said. "But if you use the supplemental poverty measure, we are in the lead. We have the highest poverty rate in the nation -- higher than New Mexico, higher than any of the southern states, Louisiana, Alabama, higher than Idaho."
> 
> View attachment 172302
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I mean REALLY? Your link mentioned Riverside and San Bernardino County as the poorest. I know lots of people that live there and I know your link is not accurate. If it’s the poorest why are they building houses that cost from$400k+ to $800k+????
> Can you answer that?
> 
> I know those most of places cost more than your house. In reality builders cannot even keep up with the phase. I also know couple of developers.
> 
> Here are just samples of new houses in that area.
> 
> New Homes in Riverside, CA | 929 New Homes | NewHomeSource
> 
> New Homes in Riverside-San Bernardino, CA | 1,364 New Homes | NewHomeSource
> 
> 92509 New Homes for Sale - Riverside, California
> 
> Riverside New Homes & Riverside CA New Construction  | Zillow
> 
> Riverside, CA New Homes for Sale - realtor.com[emoji768]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, hard to believe this conversation is even taking place.  One thing Riverside/San Bernardino has over LA and Orange County is lots of available relatively cheap land.  Builders may build 20-50 houses, maybe even 100 houses.  The Inland Empire has a population in excess of 530,000 people.  And builders know people are dumb enough to drive 2-3 hours each way to work in order to get a "brand new" house. After all why pay $500k-$600k for a 50 year old house when you can get a brand new on for much cheaper, on paper.
> I understand the distance is only a 45 minute drive on a Saturday or Sunday....but on a weekday with traffic, it's 2-3 hours....each way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny. According to Bear link it’s a poor counties. And I just proved that Riverside and San Bernardino is not a poor counties.
> Those counties are booming. They cannot even keep up building houses. Shopping centers and developments are spreading unbelievably.
> 
> What are you trying to tell me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bear is correct, it probably has more poverty than others.  But that won't prevent builders from taking advantage of the cheap land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don’t even live here for you or lousy Bear to understand or know the exact people that live here.
> So you are saying the builders only built homes from $400k to $1.5 million for fun and just leave it empty?
> 
> Tell me where I’m wrong.
Click to expand...


Well, don't live in San Bernardino.  Live in Orange County, near the 91 & 57.  So, you're wrong...dumbass.


----------



## charwin95

Thinker101 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I mean REALLY? Your link mentioned Riverside and San Bernardino County as the poorest. I know lots of people that live there and I know your link is not accurate. If it’s the poorest why are they building houses that cost from$400k+ to $800k+????
> Can you answer that?
> 
> I know those most of places cost more than your house. In reality builders cannot even keep up with the phase. I also know couple of developers.
> 
> Here are just samples of new houses in that area.
> 
> New Homes in Riverside, CA | 929 New Homes | NewHomeSource
> 
> New Homes in Riverside-San Bernardino, CA | 1,364 New Homes | NewHomeSource
> 
> 92509 New Homes for Sale - Riverside, California
> 
> Riverside New Homes & Riverside CA New Construction  | Zillow
> 
> Riverside, CA New Homes for Sale - realtor.com[emoji768]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, hard to believe this conversation is even taking place.  One thing Riverside/San Bernardino has over LA and Orange County is lots of available relatively cheap land.  Builders may build 20-50 houses, maybe even 100 houses.  The Inland Empire has a population in excess of 530,000 people.  And builders know people are dumb enough to drive 2-3 hours each way to work in order to get a "brand new" house. After all why pay $500k-$600k for a 50 year old house when you can get a brand new on for much cheaper, on paper.
> I understand the distance is only a 45 minute drive on a Saturday or Sunday....but on a weekday with traffic, it's 2-3 hours....each way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny. According to Bear link it’s a poor counties. And I just proved that Riverside and San Bernardino is not a poor counties.
> Those counties are booming. They cannot even keep up building houses. Shopping centers and developments are spreading unbelievably.
> 
> What are you trying to tell me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bear is correct, it probably has more poverty than others.  But that won't prevent builders from taking advantage of the cheap land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don’t even live here for you or lousy Bear to understand or know the exact people that live here.
> So you are saying the builders only built homes from $400k to $1.5 million for fun and just leave it empty?
> 
> Tell me where I’m wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, don't live in San Bernardino.  Live in Orange County, near the 91 & 57.  So, you're wrong...dumbass.
Click to expand...


So you live between Anaheim and Fullerton. You are this ignorant that you don’t even know what is going on in Riverside and San Bernardino counties? 

Answer my question again. Are you saying builders only build homes $400k to $1.5 million just for fun or empty.


----------



## hazlnut

asaratis said:


> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion




California is one of the few states that could leave the union and never look back.

Dope.


----------



## hazlnut

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> We should build the wall around CA



You'd starve, as they supply most of your food.

Idiot.

And your dirt poor welfare state couldn't afford it.

Fail.
Dope.


----------



## Timmy

WHere would you rather live ?  Cali or Alabama ?


----------



## charwin95

imawhosure said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I mean REALLY? Your link mentioned Riverside and San Bernardino County as the poorest. I know lots of people that live there and I know your link is not accurate. If it’s the poorest why are they building houses that cost from$400k+ to $800k+????
> Can you answer that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's simply more Progressive thinking.
> 
> Especially for San Bernadino County which has a population of over 2 million people and is the largest county in the United States except for a few areas of Alaska.  It contains over 20,000 sq. MILES.  It is larger than each of the nine smallest states, larger than the four smallest states combined, and larger than 70 sovereign nations.
> 
> Chicago has the murderous South Side and they have multi-million dollar condominiums just a few miles away and very exclusive gated communities just a few more miles North and North-West.
> 
> In the parts of San Bernadino adjoining LA, and much of Coastal California, a $400,000 house is a handyman special in a poor section of town.
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Means tested welfare is simply more expensive than compensation for simply being unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess technically I've been "unemployed" since 1974.  That was the last year too that I received a W-2 form.  According to your ideology, should I have been receiving unemployment compensation, food stamps, Section 8 housing and tons of other benefits?
> 
> If that had happened, I sure wouldn't have worked so hard all those years.  Naaaaaa, I LOVED ALL my jobs and the rewards they provided.
> 
> In addition, random drug testing for anyone receiving welfare-related benefits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only unemployment compensation if you are merely unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, that's pretty cool!  Who knew?  All those decades I earned well into six figures, I should have been collecting unemployment compensation too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You remove my links and you didn’t answer my question. Very funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wiki?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even politifact admits it
> 
> 
> 
> TRUE: California has the nation’s highest poverty rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TRUE: California has the nation’s highest poverty rate, when factoring in cost-of-living*
> By Chris Nichols on Friday, January 20th, 2017 at 3:11 p.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California’s job and economic growth has outpaced much of the nation in recent years. That growth, however, has not eliminated one of the state’s biggest challenges: poverty.
> 
> This week, State Assembly Republican Leader Chad Mayes called poverty California’s No. 1 priority during a forum of legislative leaders in Sacramento.
> 
> Mayes, who represents parts of San Bernardino and Riverside counties, claimed the state’s poverty rate is higher than any state in the nation when considering factors such as cost-of-living.
> 
> "If you look at the official poverty measure in California, we’re about average with the rest of the country," Mayes said. "But if you use the supplemental poverty measure, we are in the lead. We have the highest poverty rate in the nation -- higher than New Mexico, higher than any of the southern states, Louisiana, Alabama, higher than Idaho."
> 
> View attachment 172302
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? I mean REALLY? Your link mentioned Riverside and San Bernardino County as the poorest. I know lots of people that live there and I know your link is not accurate. If it’s the poorest why are they building houses that cost from$400k+ to $800k+????
> Can you answer that?
> 
> I know those most of places cost more than your house. In reality builders cannot even keep up with the phase. I also know couple of developers.
> 
> Here are just samples of new houses in that area.
> 
> New Homes in Riverside, CA | 929 New Homes | NewHomeSource
> 
> New Homes in Riverside-San Bernardino, CA | 1,364 New Homes | NewHomeSource
> 
> 92509 New Homes for Sale - Riverside, California
> 
> Riverside New Homes & Riverside CA New Construction  | Zillow
> 
> Riverside, CA New Homes for Sale - realtor.com[emoji768]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, hard to believe this conversation is even taking place.  One thing Riverside/San Bernardino has over LA and Orange County is lots of available relatively cheap land.  Builders may build 20-50 houses, maybe even 100 houses.  The Inland Empire has a population in excess of 530,000 people.  And builders know people are dumb enough to drive 2-3 hours each way to work in order to get a "brand new" house. After all why pay $500k-$600k for a 50 year old house when you can get a brand new on for much cheaper, on paper.
> I understand the distance is only a 45 minute drive on a Saturday or Sunday....but on a weekday with traffic, it's 2-3 hours....each way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny. According to Bear link it’s a poor counties. And I just proved that Riverside and San Bernardino is not a poor counties.
> Those counties are booming. They cannot even keep up building houses. Shopping centers and developments are spreading unbelievably.
> 
> What are you trying to tell me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bear is correct, it probably has more poverty than others.  But that won't prevent builders from taking advantage of the cheap land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what is the NEW SCAM in California?
> 
> How about---------->turn over your savings from the Trump tax plan for poor, illegal, Californians-)
> 
> Dems want companies to give tax-cut savings to state
Click to expand...


Why? I’ll keep it in my pocket so I can go gambling at casinos here in Southern Ca or Las Vegas. 
Or save it for my grandkids weddings.


----------



## imawhosure

charwin95 said:


> imawhosure said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I mean REALLY? Your link mentioned Riverside and San Bernardino County as the poorest. I know lots of people that live there and I know your link is not accurate. If it’s the poorest why are they building houses that cost from$400k+ to $800k+????
> Can you answer that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's simply more Progressive thinking.
> 
> Especially for San Bernadino County which has a population of over 2 million people and is the largest county in the United States except for a few areas of Alaska.  It contains over 20,000 sq. MILES.  It is larger than each of the nine smallest states, larger than the four smallest states combined, and larger than 70 sovereign nations.
> 
> Chicago has the murderous South Side and they have multi-million dollar condominiums just a few miles away and very exclusive gated communities just a few more miles North and North-West.
> 
> In the parts of San Bernadino adjoining LA, and much of Coastal California, a $400,000 house is a handyman special in a poor section of town.
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess technically I've been "unemployed" since 1974.  That was the last year too that I received a W-2 form.  According to your ideology, should I have been receiving unemployment compensation, food stamps, Section 8 housing and tons of other benefits?
> 
> If that had happened, I sure wouldn't have worked so hard all those years.  Naaaaaa, I LOVED ALL my jobs and the rewards they provided.
> 
> In addition, random drug testing for anyone receiving welfare-related benefits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only unemployment compensation if you are merely unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, that's pretty cool!  Who knew?  All those decades I earned well into six figures, I should have been collecting unemployment compensation too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You remove my links and you didn’t answer my question. Very funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I mean REALLY? Your link mentioned Riverside and San Bernardino County as the poorest. I know lots of people that live there and I know your link is not accurate. If it’s the poorest why are they building houses that cost from$400k+ to $800k+????
> Can you answer that?
> 
> I know those most of places cost more than your house. In reality builders cannot even keep up with the phase. I also know couple of developers.
> 
> Here are just samples of new houses in that area.
> 
> New Homes in Riverside, CA | 929 New Homes | NewHomeSource
> 
> New Homes in Riverside-San Bernardino, CA | 1,364 New Homes | NewHomeSource
> 
> 92509 New Homes for Sale - Riverside, California
> 
> Riverside New Homes & Riverside CA New Construction  | Zillow
> 
> Riverside, CA New Homes for Sale - realtor.com[emoji768]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, hard to believe this conversation is even taking place.  One thing Riverside/San Bernardino has over LA and Orange County is lots of available relatively cheap land.  Builders may build 20-50 houses, maybe even 100 houses.  The Inland Empire has a population in excess of 530,000 people.  And builders know people are dumb enough to drive 2-3 hours each way to work in order to get a "brand new" house. After all why pay $500k-$600k for a 50 year old house when you can get a brand new on for much cheaper, on paper.
> I understand the distance is only a 45 minute drive on a Saturday or Sunday....but on a weekday with traffic, it's 2-3 hours....each way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny. According to Bear link it’s a poor counties. And I just proved that Riverside and San Bernardino is not a poor counties.
> Those counties are booming. They cannot even keep up building houses. Shopping centers and developments are spreading unbelievably.
> 
> What are you trying to tell me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bear is correct, it probably has more poverty than others.  But that won't prevent builders from taking advantage of the cheap land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what is the NEW SCAM in California?
> 
> How about---------->turn over your savings from the Trump tax plan for poor, illegal, Californians-)
> 
> Dems want companies to give tax-cut savings to state
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? I’ll keep it in my pocket so I can go gambling at casinos here in Southern Ca or Las Vegas.
> Or save it for my grandkids weddings.
Click to expand...


I dunno, you have to ask the Democrats!


----------



## Thinker101

charwin95 said:


> imawhosure said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I mean REALLY? Your link mentioned Riverside and San Bernardino County as the poorest. I know lots of people that live there and I know your link is not accurate. If it’s the poorest why are they building houses that cost from$400k+ to $800k+????
> Can you answer that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's simply more Progressive thinking.
> 
> Especially for San Bernadino County which has a population of over 2 million people and is the largest county in the United States except for a few areas of Alaska.  It contains over 20,000 sq. MILES.  It is larger than each of the nine smallest states, larger than the four smallest states combined, and larger than 70 sovereign nations.
> 
> Chicago has the murderous South Side and they have multi-million dollar condominiums just a few miles away and very exclusive gated communities just a few more miles North and North-West.
> 
> In the parts of San Bernadino adjoining LA, and much of Coastal California, a $400,000 house is a handyman special in a poor section of town.
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess technically I've been "unemployed" since 1974.  That was the last year too that I received a W-2 form.  According to your ideology, should I have been receiving unemployment compensation, food stamps, Section 8 housing and tons of other benefits?
> 
> If that had happened, I sure wouldn't have worked so hard all those years.  Naaaaaa, I LOVED ALL my jobs and the rewards they provided.
> 
> In addition, random drug testing for anyone receiving welfare-related benefits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only unemployment compensation if you are merely unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, that's pretty cool!  Who knew?  All those decades I earned well into six figures, I should have been collecting unemployment compensation too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You remove my links and you didn’t answer my question. Very funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I mean REALLY? Your link mentioned Riverside and San Bernardino County as the poorest. I know lots of people that live there and I know your link is not accurate. If it’s the poorest why are they building houses that cost from$400k+ to $800k+????
> Can you answer that?
> 
> I know those most of places cost more than your house. In reality builders cannot even keep up with the phase. I also know couple of developers.
> 
> Here are just samples of new houses in that area.
> 
> New Homes in Riverside, CA | 929 New Homes | NewHomeSource
> 
> New Homes in Riverside-San Bernardino, CA | 1,364 New Homes | NewHomeSource
> 
> 92509 New Homes for Sale - Riverside, California
> 
> Riverside New Homes & Riverside CA New Construction  | Zillow
> 
> Riverside, CA New Homes for Sale - realtor.com[emoji768]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, hard to believe this conversation is even taking place.  One thing Riverside/San Bernardino has over LA and Orange County is lots of available relatively cheap land.  Builders may build 20-50 houses, maybe even 100 houses.  The Inland Empire has a population in excess of 530,000 people.  And builders know people are dumb enough to drive 2-3 hours each way to work in order to get a "brand new" house. After all why pay $500k-$600k for a 50 year old house when you can get a brand new on for much cheaper, on paper.
> I understand the distance is only a 45 minute drive on a Saturday or Sunday....but on a weekday with traffic, it's 2-3 hours....each way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny. According to Bear link it’s a poor counties. And I just proved that Riverside and San Bernardino is not a poor counties.
> Those counties are booming. They cannot even keep up building houses. Shopping centers and developments are spreading unbelievably.
> 
> What are you trying to tell me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bear is correct, it probably has more poverty than others.  But that won't prevent builders from taking advantage of the cheap land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what is the NEW SCAM in California?
> 
> How about---------->turn over your savings from the Trump tax plan for poor, illegal, Californians-)
> 
> Dems want companies to give tax-cut savings to state
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? I’ll keep it in my pocket so I can go gambling at casinos here in Southern Ca or Las Vegas.
> Or save it for my grandkids weddings.
Click to expand...


Well, that makes sense.  All your tax savings and then some can go to the CA casinos and the casinos had it over to the sate...makes perfect sense...geesh.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Timmy said:


> WHere would you rather live ?  Cali or Alabama ?





Do the math tard.


----------



## asaratis

hazlnut said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California is one of the few states that could leave the union and never look back.
> 
> Dope.
Click to expand...

California is the only state I would never miss.  Everything that is grown in California can be imported from elsewhere.


----------



## asaratis

hazlnut said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should build the wall around CA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd starve, as they supply most of your food.
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> And your dirt poor welfare state couldn't afford it.
> 
> Fail.
> Dope.
Click to expand...

To what countries would they sell their crops?


----------



## charwin95

asaratis said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California is one of the few states that could leave the union and never look back.
> 
> Dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> California is the only state I would never miss.  Everything that is grown in California can be imported from elsewhere.
Click to expand...


There are agricultural products  that are only produced in California.


----------



## asaratis

charwin95 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California is one of the few states that could leave the union and never look back.
> 
> Dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> California is the only state I would never miss.  Everything that is grown in California can be imported from elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are agricultural products  that are only produced in California.
Click to expand...

Name them.


----------



## TheDude

asaratis said:


> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion



Democrats and libs are a silly bunch.  They call themselves progressive, but anyone with general comprehension of history can see liberal California leads the path toward deep regression.  I suspect I'd speak for our founding fathers to say, get fucked Ca.


----------



## asaratis

charwin95 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California is one of the few states that could leave the union and never look back.
> 
> Dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> California is the only state I would never miss.  Everything that is grown in California can be imported from elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are agricultural products  that are only produced in California.
Click to expand...

Please name them.


----------



## asaratis

TheDude said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats and libs are a silly bunch.  They call themselves progressive, but anyone with general comprehension of history can see liberal California leads the path toward deep regression.  I suspect I'd speak for our founding fathers to say, get fucked Ca.
Click to expand...

Truly, they had no idea that such a shithole state would ever exist within the union.


----------



## charwin95

asaratis said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California is one of the few states that could leave the union and never look back.
> 
> Dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> California is the only state I would never miss.  Everything that is grown in California can be imported from elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are agricultural products  that are only produced in California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please name them.
Click to expand...


Are you really this dense?
Almond, pistachios , figs, kiwi, walnuts etc.


----------



## danielpalos

California needs a State wide fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage; so that Labor can help out and pay more in local and State taxes.


----------



## longknife

charwin95 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California is one of the few states that could leave the union and never look back.
> 
> Dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> California is the only state I would never miss.  Everything that is grown in California can be imported from elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are agricultural products  that are only produced in California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please name them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you really this dense?
> Almond, pistachios , figs, kiwi, walnuts etc.
Click to expand...


Every single one of the above were brought into California from ELSEWHERE! (A vocational agriculture graduate)


----------



## charwin95

longknife said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> California is one of the few states that could leave the union and never look back.
> 
> Dope.
> 
> 
> 
> California is the only state I would never miss.  Everything that is grown in California can be imported from elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are agricultural products  that are only produced in California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please name them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you really this dense?
> Almond, pistachios , figs, kiwi, walnuts etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every single one of the above were brought into California from ELSEWHERE! (A vocational agriculture graduate)
Click to expand...


True but we feed the entire nation and only source at this time is great California.


----------



## asaratis

charwin95 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California is one of the few states that could leave the union and never look back.
> 
> Dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> California is the only state I would never miss.  Everything that is grown in California can be imported from elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are agricultural products  that are only produced in California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please name them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you really this dense?
> Almond, pistachios , figs, kiwi, walnuts etc.
Click to expand...

No.  I am not dense at all.  You are really too stupid to research things before making outlandish claims.  Figs have been consumed for thousands of years....before California existed.  Adam and Eve used fig leaves to cover themselves after eating the apple.  What fucking idiot thinks the Garden of Eden was in California?  Only you could come up with shit like that.

Try this:  Google "countries producing _________".   Fill in the blank each time with one of the items you listed.  You will find:

Almonds: USA, Spain, Italy, Iran, Morocco, Turkey
Pistachios: Iran, USA, Turkey
Figs: (You fool!!!) Egypt, Morocco, Iran, Algeria, USA
Kiwifruit: Italy, Spain, Peru, Argentina, USA
Walnuts: USA, Iran, Mexico

The countries listed are in order of tons produced yearly.

Conclusions:  

1. Anything grown or produced in California can be obtained elsewhere.

2. charwin95 is a blithering idiot.

I suspect you are also so stupid as to think wine was discovered in California.


----------



## asaratis

charwin95 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> California is the only state I would never miss.  Everything that is grown in California can be imported from elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are agricultural products  that are only produced in California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please name them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you really this dense?
> Almond, pistachios , figs, kiwi, walnuts etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every single one of the above were brought into California from ELSEWHERE! (A vocational agriculture graduate)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True but we feed the entire nation and only source at this time is great California.
Click to expand...

No.  California is just the cheapest source because of the ease of shipping to other states.  We can actually get the same, and in some cases better products from many sources worldwide.  Your figs really suck compared to those from Morocco.


----------



## danielpalos

We need higher paid labor, that is why!


----------



## charwin95

asaratis said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> California is one of the few states that could leave the union and never look back.
> 
> Dope.
> 
> 
> 
> California is the only state I would never miss.  Everything that is grown in California can be imported from elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are agricultural products  that are only produced in California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please name them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you really this dense?
> Almond, pistachios , figs, kiwi, walnuts etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  I am not dense at all.  You are really too stupid to research things before making outlandish claims.  Figs have been consumed for thousands of years....before California existed.  Adam and Eve used fig leaves to cover themselves after eating the apple.  What fucking idiot thinks the Garden of Eden was in California?  Only you could come up with shit like that.
> 
> Try this:  Google "countries producing _________".   Fill in the blank each time with one of the items you listed.  You will find:
> 
> Almonds: USA, Spain, Italy, Iran, Morocco, Turkey
> Pistachios: Iran, USA, Turkey
> Figs: (You fool!!!) Egypt, Morocco, Iran, Algeria, USA
> Kiwifruit: Italy, Spain, Peru, Argentina, USA
> Walnuts: USA, Iran, Mexico
> 
> The countries listed are in order of tons produced yearly.
> 
> Conclusions:
> 
> 1. Anything grown or produced in California can be obtained elsewhere.
> 
> 2. charwin95 is a blithering idiot.
> 
> I suspect you are also so stupid as to think wine was discovered in California.
Click to expand...


Yes you are really dense and ignorant.
What made you think I didn’t already know what you posted.

Look at those countries where are they being produced. 
Are you telling me you are going to buy those in foreign countries before California? We produced those here in US then supply the entire nation. 

And I posted over and over I know farmers here in California and Arizona.

Try again clown.


----------



## asaratis

charwin95 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> California is the only state I would never miss.  Everything that is grown in California can be imported from elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are agricultural products  that are only produced in California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please name them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you really this dense?
> Almond, pistachios , figs, kiwi, walnuts etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  I am not dense at all.  You are really too stupid to research things before making outlandish claims.  Figs have been consumed for thousands of years....before California existed.  Adam and Eve used fig leaves to cover themselves after eating the apple.  What fucking idiot thinks the Garden of Eden was in California?  Only you could come up with shit like that.
> 
> Try this:  Google "countries producing _________".   Fill in the blank each time with one of the items you listed.  You will find:
> 
> Almonds: USA, Spain, Italy, Iran, Morocco, Turkey
> Pistachios: Iran, USA, Turkey
> Figs: (You fool!!!) Egypt, Morocco, Iran, Algeria, USA
> Kiwifruit: Italy, Spain, Peru, Argentina, USA
> Walnuts: USA, Iran, Mexico
> 
> The countries listed are in order of tons produced yearly.
> 
> Conclusions:
> 
> 1. Anything grown or produced in California can be obtained elsewhere.
> 
> 2. charwin95 is a blithering idiot.
> 
> I suspect you are also so stupid as to think wine was discovered in California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you are really dense and ignorant.
> What made you think I didn’t already know what you posted.
> 
> Look at those countries where are they being produced.
> Are you telling me you are going to buy those in foreign countries before California? We produced those here in US then supply the entire nation.
> 
> And I posted over and over I know farmers here in California and Arizona.
> 
> Try again clown.
Click to expand...

No, you dummy.  You presented the idea of California goods becoming unavailable.  I presented the fact that everything grown in California is grown elsewhere and can be imported.  You claimed California was the only source of certain goods.  I proved you wrong.  You are pissed off about that and cannot get over it.  I suggest you go home and get shitfaced on a cheap California wine.  I personally prefer a smoother Merlot, Franzia....imported from CHILE.

I forgot to answer your question.

The question is:


			
				dummy charwin95 said:
			
		

> What made you think I didn’t already know what you posted.



...and the answer is:


			
				dummy charwin95 said:
			
		

> There are agricultural products that are only produced in California.


----------



## charwin95

asaratis said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are agricultural products  that are only produced in California.
> 
> 
> 
> Please name them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you really this dense?
> Almond, pistachios , figs, kiwi, walnuts etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  I am not dense at all.  You are really too stupid to research things before making outlandish claims.  Figs have been consumed for thousands of years....before California existed.  Adam and Eve used fig leaves to cover themselves after eating the apple.  What fucking idiot thinks the Garden of Eden was in California?  Only you could come up with shit like that.
> 
> Try this:  Google "countries producing _________".   Fill in the blank each time with one of the items you listed.  You will find:
> 
> Almonds: USA, Spain, Italy, Iran, Morocco, Turkey
> Pistachios: Iran, USA, Turkey
> Figs: (You fool!!!) Egypt, Morocco, Iran, Algeria, USA
> Kiwifruit: Italy, Spain, Peru, Argentina, USA
> Walnuts: USA, Iran, Mexico
> 
> The countries listed are in order of tons produced yearly.
> 
> Conclusions:
> 
> 1. Anything grown or produced in California can be obtained elsewhere.
> 
> 2. charwin95 is a blithering idiot.
> 
> I suspect you are also so stupid as to think wine was discovered in California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you are really dense and ignorant.
> What made you think I didn’t already know what you posted.
> 
> Look at those countries where are they being produced.
> Are you telling me you are going to buy those in foreign countries before California? We produced those here in US then supply the entire nation.
> 
> And I posted over and over I know farmers here in California and Arizona.
> 
> Try again clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you dummy.  You presented the idea of California goods becoming unavailable.  I presented the fact that everything grown in California is grown elsewhere and can be imported.  You claimed California was the only source of certain goods.  I proved you wrong.  You are pissed off about that and cannot get over it.  I suggest you go home and get shitfaced on a cheap California wine.  I personally prefer a smoother Merlot, Franzia....imported from CHILE.
> 
> I forgot to answer your question.
> 
> The question is:
> 
> 
> 
> dummy charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What made you think I didn’t already know what you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...and the answer is:
> 
> 
> 
> dummy charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are agricultural products that are only produced in California.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You are so funny. No I’m not pissed at all. I’m just laughing how ignorant you are. 
Read your post how a simple discussion suddenly you became a commando keyboard started a worthless fight. You are lucky I did not ignore you. 
But keep trying you might impress me. 

Although I get free red wine from my friends at NAPA valley winery . I don’t drink it but I give it to other people as a gift. 
I drink red wine imported from Italy and I don’t drink cheap Merlot.


----------



## longknife

charwin95 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> California is the only state I would never miss.  Everything that is grown in California can be imported from elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are agricultural products  that are only produced in California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please name them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you really this dense?
> Almond, pistachios , figs, kiwi, walnuts etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every single one of the above were brought into California from ELSEWHERE! (A vocational agriculture graduate)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True but we feed the entire nation and only source at this time is great California.
Click to expand...


WRONG! A very large amount of fruits and produce sold in markets in the Southwest USA comes from MEXICO! Check it out.


----------



## asaratis

charwin95 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please name them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really this dense?
> Almond, pistachios , figs, kiwi, walnuts etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  I am not dense at all.  You are really too stupid to research things before making outlandish claims.  Figs have been consumed for thousands of years....before California existed.  Adam and Eve used fig leaves to cover themselves after eating the apple.  What fucking idiot thinks the Garden of Eden was in California?  Only you could come up with shit like that.
> 
> Try this:  Google "countries producing _________".   Fill in the blank each time with one of the items you listed.  You will find:
> 
> Almonds: USA, Spain, Italy, Iran, Morocco, Turkey
> Pistachios: Iran, USA, Turkey
> Figs: (You fool!!!) Egypt, Morocco, Iran, Algeria, USA
> Kiwifruit: Italy, Spain, Peru, Argentina, USA
> Walnuts: USA, Iran, Mexico
> 
> The countries listed are in order of tons produced yearly.
> 
> Conclusions:
> 
> 1. Anything grown or produced in California can be obtained elsewhere.
> 
> 2. charwin95 is a blithering idiot.
> 
> I suspect you are also so stupid as to think wine was discovered in California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you are really dense and ignorant.
> What made you think I didn’t already know what you posted.
> 
> Look at those countries where are they being produced.
> Are you telling me you are going to buy those in foreign countries before California? We produced those here in US then supply the entire nation.
> 
> And I posted over and over I know farmers here in California and Arizona.
> 
> Try again clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you dummy.  You presented the idea of California goods becoming unavailable.  I presented the fact that everything grown in California is grown elsewhere and can be imported.  You claimed California was the only source of certain goods.  I proved you wrong.  You are pissed off about that and cannot get over it.  I suggest you go home and get shitfaced on a cheap California wine.  I personally prefer a smoother Merlot, Franzia....imported from CHILE.
> 
> I forgot to answer your question.
> 
> The question is:
> 
> 
> 
> dummy charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What made you think I didn’t already know what you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...and the answer is:
> 
> 
> 
> dummy charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are agricultural products that are only produced in California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are so funny. No I’m not pissed at all. I’m just laughing how ignorant you are.
> Read your post how a simple discussion suddenly you became a commando keyboard started a worthless fight. You are lucky I did not ignore you.
> But keep trying you might impress me.
> 
> Although I get free red wine from my friends at NAPA valley winery . I don’t drink it but I give it to other people as a gift.
> I drink red wine imported from Italy and I don’t drink cheap Merlot.
Click to expand...

Cheap wine is often the better wine.  In Germany once I went to a wine store to buy my two cases of duty free to bring home.  I selected one each of 12 different bottles of expensive wines.  Then I asked the store owner what the local people drink most.  She pointed out a cheap white wine.  I bought a case of it.  Once at home, I discovered why the locals preferred it.  It was better than all of the expensive white wines.

The more I read your posts, the more I believe you are disingenuous and likely make up half or more of the shit you write.  You are essentially a mediocre facet of the USMB Fake News.

Please do ignore me.  That will keep you from replying to my posts with your unadulterated bullshit.


----------



## charwin95

asaratis said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really this dense?
> Almond, pistachios , figs, kiwi, walnuts etc.
> 
> 
> 
> No.  I am not dense at all.  You are really too stupid to research things before making outlandish claims.  Figs have been consumed for thousands of years....before California existed.  Adam and Eve used fig leaves to cover themselves after eating the apple.  What fucking idiot thinks the Garden of Eden was in California?  Only you could come up with shit like that.
> 
> Try this:  Google "countries producing _________".   Fill in the blank each time with one of the items you listed.  You will find:
> 
> Almonds: USA, Spain, Italy, Iran, Morocco, Turkey
> Pistachios: Iran, USA, Turkey
> Figs: (You fool!!!) Egypt, Morocco, Iran, Algeria, USA
> Kiwifruit: Italy, Spain, Peru, Argentina, USA
> Walnuts: USA, Iran, Mexico
> 
> The countries listed are in order of tons produced yearly.
> 
> Conclusions:
> 
> 1. Anything grown or produced in California can be obtained elsewhere.
> 
> 2. charwin95 is a blithering idiot.
> 
> I suspect you are also so stupid as to think wine was discovered in California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you are really dense and ignorant.
> What made you think I didn’t already know what you posted.
> 
> Look at those countries where are they being produced.
> Are you telling me you are going to buy those in foreign countries before California? We produced those here in US then supply the entire nation.
> 
> And I posted over and over I know farmers here in California and Arizona.
> 
> Try again clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you dummy.  You presented the idea of California goods becoming unavailable.  I presented the fact that everything grown in California is grown elsewhere and can be imported.  You claimed California was the only source of certain goods.  I proved you wrong.  You are pissed off about that and cannot get over it.  I suggest you go home and get shitfaced on a cheap California wine.  I personally prefer a smoother Merlot, Franzia....imported from CHILE.
> 
> I forgot to answer your question.
> 
> The question is:
> 
> 
> 
> dummy charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What made you think I didn’t already know what you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...and the answer is:
> 
> 
> 
> dummy charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are agricultural products that are only produced in California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are so funny. No I’m not pissed at all. I’m just laughing how ignorant you are.
> Read your post how a simple discussion suddenly you became a commando keyboard started a worthless fight. You are lucky I did not ignore you.
> But keep trying you might impress me.
> 
> Although I get free red wine from my friends at NAPA valley winery . I don’t drink it but I give it to other people as a gift.
> I drink red wine imported from Italy and I don’t drink cheap Merlot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Cheap wine is often the better wine.  In Germany once I went to a wine store to buy my two cases of duty free to bring home.  I selected one each of 12 different bottles of expensive wines.  Then I asked the store owner what the local people drink most.  She pointed out a cheap white wine.  I bought a case of it.  Once at home, I discovered why the locals preferred it.  It was better than all of the expensive white wines.
> 
> 2. The more I read your posts, the more I believe you are disingenuous and likely make up half or more of the shit you write.  You are essentially a mediocre facet of the USMB Fake News.
> 
> 3. Please do ignore me.  That will keep you from replying to my posts with your unadulterated bullshit.
Click to expand...


1. What is that has to do with your nonsense attack? 

2. Really? The more I read your post just tells me you are a low class peasant posters. 

3. Now that you got my attention. GO FOR IT AND I WILL TRASH YOU.


----------



## asaratis

Yet again, more proof that California is this nation's most prominent SHITHOLE!   Look for that exact word implied in this article.

Parts of San Francisco Worse Than "Dirtiest Slums of the World"



> Their policies don’t work. A once-beautiful city looks like a s***hole.


----------



## TheMoreYouKnow

California started to let the Southern Hucklefvck ALT-Right WeakWhyte make something of diversity....but you can see these Hucklefvcks aren't too good with positive change!...  Even the Mexicans work harder and smarter than these lazy cuck confederates.  

But still California Taxpayers do have to subsidize the Red States who need to balance their budgets.


----------



## asaratis

TheMoreYouKnow said:


> California started to let the Southern Hucklefvck ALT-Right WeakWhyte make something of diversity....but you can see these Hucklefvcks aren't too good with positive change!...  Even the Mexicans work harder and smarter than these lazy cuck confederates.
> 
> But still California Taxpayers do have to subsidize the Red States who need to balance their budgets.


You have done nothing to show that California is not a shithole!


----------



## charwin95

asaratis said:


> TheMoreYouKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> California started to let the Southern Hucklefvck ALT-Right WeakWhyte make something of diversity....but you can see these Hucklefvcks aren't too good with positive change!...  Even the Mexicans work harder and smarter than these lazy cuck confederates.
> 
> But still California Taxpayers do have to subsidize the Red States who need to balance their budgets.
> 
> 
> 
> You have done nothing to show that California is not a shithole!
Click to expand...


Let me know if you can find any states better than California. 

California Overtakes France to Become Sixth-Largest Economy

Top Ten Most Popular U.S. States - TheTopTens®

2017’s Happiest States in America
California #4

https://www.usnews.com/news/best-states/slideshows/the-10-wealthiest-states-in-america

List of U.S. states by income - Wikipedia
California #9. 

What Would We Eat if It Weren’t for California?

Top 10 US States With Best Weather Year Round - Current Results

Does California give more than it gets from D.C.?
$369 billions donated to federal tax

California Bucket List: 50 Things to Do Before You Die


----------



## Thinker101

charwin95 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheMoreYouKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> California started to let the Southern Hucklefvck ALT-Right WeakWhyte make something of diversity....but you can see these Hucklefvcks aren't too good with positive change!...  Even the Mexicans work harder and smarter than these lazy cuck confederates.
> 
> But still California Taxpayers do have to subsidize the Red States who need to balance their budgets.
> 
> 
> 
> You have done nothing to show that California is not a shithole!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me know if you can find any states better than California.
> 
> California Overtakes France to Become Sixth-Largest Economy
> 
> Top Ten Most Popular U.S. States - TheTopTens®
> 
> 2017’s Happiest States in America
> California #4
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/best-states/slideshows/the-10-wealthiest-states-in-america
> 
> List of U.S. states by income - Wikipedia
> California #9.
> 
> What Would We Eat if It Weren’t for California?
> 
> Top 10 US States With Best Weather Year Round - Current Results
> 
> Does California give more than it gets from D.C.?
> $369 billions donated to federal tax
> 
> California Bucket List: 50 Things to Do Before You Die
Click to expand...


Yup, not too many that can make this claim to fame.
San Francisco Has Its Own Human Poop Map


----------



## asaratis

charwin95 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheMoreYouKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> California started to let the Southern Hucklefvck ALT-Right WeakWhyte make something of diversity....but you can see these Hucklefvcks aren't too good with positive change!...  Even the Mexicans work harder and smarter than these lazy cuck confederates.
> 
> But still California Taxpayers do have to subsidize the Red States who need to balance their budgets.
> 
> 
> 
> You have done nothing to show that California is not a shithole!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me know if you can find any states better than California.
> 
> California Overtakes France to Become Sixth-Largest Economy
> 
> Top Ten Most Popular U.S. States - TheTopTens®
> 
> 2017’s Happiest States in America
> California #4
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/best-states/slideshows/the-10-wealthiest-states-in-america
> 
> List of U.S. states by income - Wikipedia
> California #9.
> 
> What Would We Eat if It Weren’t for California?
> 
> Top 10 US States With Best Weather Year Round - Current Results
> 
> Does California give more than it gets from D.C.?
> $369 billions donated to federal tax
> 
> California Bucket List: 50 Things to Do Before You Die
Click to expand...

California does have a shitload of rich people.  They have a bigger shitload of poor people.

I doubt the California polls about being happy include many vagrants.

Anything grown in California can be obtained elsewhere.  We've already been over this.

California is a shithole.


----------



## Thinker101

asaratis said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheMoreYouKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> California started to let the Southern Hucklefvck ALT-Right WeakWhyte make something of diversity....but you can see these Hucklefvcks aren't too good with positive change!...  Even the Mexicans work harder and smarter than these lazy cuck confederates.
> 
> But still California Taxpayers do have to subsidize the Red States who need to balance their budgets.
> 
> 
> 
> You have done nothing to show that California is not a shithole!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me know if you can find any states better than California.
> 
> California Overtakes France to Become Sixth-Largest Economy
> 
> Top Ten Most Popular U.S. States - TheTopTens®
> 
> 2017’s Happiest States in America
> California #4
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/best-states/slideshows/the-10-wealthiest-states-in-america
> 
> List of U.S. states by income - Wikipedia
> California #9.
> 
> What Would We Eat if It Weren’t for California?
> 
> Top 10 US States With Best Weather Year Round - Current Results
> 
> Does California give more than it gets from D.C.?
> $369 billions donated to federal tax
> 
> California Bucket List: 50 Things to Do Before You Die
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> California does have a shitload of rich people.  They have a bigger shitload of poor people.
> 
> I doubt the California polls about being happy include many vagrants.
> 
> Anything grown in California can be obtained elsewhere.  We've already been over this.
> 
> California is a shithole.
Click to expand...


Dang, are we still growing food?  Thought we were too busy saving the Delta Smelt.


----------



## charwin95

asaratis said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheMoreYouKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> California started to let the Southern Hucklefvck ALT-Right WeakWhyte make something of diversity....but you can see these Hucklefvcks aren't too good with positive change!...  Even the Mexicans work harder and smarter than these lazy cuck confederates.
> 
> But still California Taxpayers do have to subsidize the Red States who need to balance their budgets.
> 
> 
> 
> You have done nothing to show that California is not a shithole!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me know if you can find any states better than California.
> 
> California Overtakes France to Become Sixth-Largest Economy
> 
> Top Ten Most Popular U.S. States - TheTopTens[emoji768]
> 
> 2017’s Happiest States in America
> California #4
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/best-states/slideshows/the-10-wealthiest-states-in-america
> 
> List of U.S. states by income - Wikipedia
> California #9.
> 
> What Would We Eat if It Weren’t for California?
> 
> Top 10 US States With Best Weather Year Round - Current Results
> 
> Does California give more than it gets from D.C.?
> $369 billions donated to federal tax
> 
> California Bucket List: 50 Things to Do Before You Die
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> California does have a shitload of rich people.  They have a bigger shitload of poor people.
> 
> I doubt the California polls about being happy include many vagrants.
> 
> Anything grown in California can be obtained elsewhere.  We've already been over this.
> 
> California is a shithole.
Click to expand...


True ...... Anything grown in California can be obtained somewhere....... Let me know when/where you can start buying from somewhere else. Is this mean we should stop all these produce here in Ca and let  America buy them from Mexico? Or is this mean that you stop buying your produce from your local groceries then drive to Mexico? 

As I said let me know when you can find a states better than California. 

Currently California economy is booming big time.


----------



## dannyboys

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> We should build the wall around CA


Ironically the LIB government of Cal. is itself building a wall around the state.
They are making Cal. less and less desirable for normal people to want to live there.
Every month a thousand+ good solid profitable businesses are fleeing Cal.
There are less and less businesses moving to Cal.
Normal well educated people are fleeing Cal by the thousands.
Let the fucking hippies/fags/drug addicts/MS13/hookers/pedophiles/homeless/nutcases/illiterate illegals have the dump!
Cal. 'America's Shithole'.
"You can't eat the weather".


----------



## charwin95

Thinker101 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheMoreYouKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> California started to let the Southern Hucklefvck ALT-Right WeakWhyte make something of diversity....but you can see these Hucklefvcks aren't too good with positive change!...  Even the Mexicans work harder and smarter than these lazy cuck confederates.
> 
> But still California Taxpayers do have to subsidize the Red States who need to balance their budgets.
> 
> 
> 
> You have done nothing to show that California is not a shithole!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me know if you can find any states better than California.
> 
> California Overtakes France to Become Sixth-Largest Economy
> 
> Top Ten Most Popular U.S. States - TheTopTens[emoji768]
> 
> 2017’s Happiest States in America
> California #4
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/best-states/slideshows/the-10-wealthiest-states-in-america
> 
> List of U.S. states by income - Wikipedia
> California #9.
> 
> What Would We Eat if It Weren’t for California?
> 
> Top 10 US States With Best Weather Year Round - Current Results
> 
> Does California give more than it gets from D.C.?
> $369 billions donated to federal tax
> 
> California Bucket List: 50 Things to Do Before You Die
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, not too many that can make this claim to fame.
> San Francisco Has Its Own Human Poop Map
Click to expand...


Try not to compare your physical appearance vs California.

Let me rephrase that. Take off all your clothes then stand in front of a full length mirror. Look at your self from top to bottom. Then use a black marker  where you think that was or wasn’t there before. 

Head ........ hairs are gone.
Face wrinkles.
Neck wrinkles.
Chin sagging.
Chest ..... nah.
Stomach ...... nah.
Anatomical parts...... it’s freezing all the time. 
Butts ...... nah.
Legs ....... nah.
Legs & thigh....... arthritis. 
All over your body will be covered with black marker. Correct? 


CALIFORNIA: 
Now put the whole map of California in front of you.
Put a very small dot in a very small section of San Francisco or Los Angeles. 
What do you see? Only 2 bad spots. Correct? 
Just because a small part of San Francisco is bad doesn’t mean whole San Francisco or California is bad. 




Don’t forget to remove those black markers all over your body. Hopefully you didn’t used permanent black marker.


----------



## charwin95

Thinker101 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheMoreYouKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> California started to let the Southern Hucklefvck ALT-Right WeakWhyte make something of diversity....but you can see these Hucklefvcks aren't too good with positive change!...  Even the Mexicans work harder and smarter than these lazy cuck confederates.
> 
> But still California Taxpayers do have to subsidize the Red States who need to balance their budgets.
> 
> 
> 
> You have done nothing to show that California is not a shithole!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me know if you can find any states better than California.
> 
> California Overtakes France to Become Sixth-Largest Economy
> 
> Top Ten Most Popular U.S. States - TheTopTens[emoji768]
> 
> 2017’s Happiest States in America
> California #4
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/best-states/slideshows/the-10-wealthiest-states-in-america
> 
> List of U.S. states by income - Wikipedia
> California #9.
> 
> What Would We Eat if It Weren’t for California?
> 
> Top 10 US States With Best Weather Year Round - Current Results
> 
> Does California give more than it gets from D.C.?
> $369 billions donated to federal tax
> 
> California Bucket List: 50 Things to Do Before You Die
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> California does have a shitload of rich people.  They have a bigger shitload of poor people.
> 
> I doubt the California polls about being happy include many vagrants.
> 
> Anything grown in California can be obtained elsewhere.  We've already been over this.
> 
> California is a shithole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dang, are we still growing food?  Thought we were too busy saving the Delta Smelt.
Click to expand...


This proved you don’t know nothing about California.


----------



## Thinker101

charwin95 said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheMoreYouKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> California started to let the Southern Hucklefvck ALT-Right WeakWhyte make something of diversity....but you can see these Hucklefvcks aren't too good with positive change!...  Even the Mexicans work harder and smarter than these lazy cuck confederates.
> 
> But still California Taxpayers do have to subsidize the Red States who need to balance their budgets.
> 
> 
> 
> You have done nothing to show that California is not a shithole!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me know if you can find any states better than California.
> 
> California Overtakes France to Become Sixth-Largest Economy
> 
> Top Ten Most Popular U.S. States - TheTopTens[emoji768]
> 
> 2017’s Happiest States in America
> California #4
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/best-states/slideshows/the-10-wealthiest-states-in-america
> 
> List of U.S. states by income - Wikipedia
> California #9.
> 
> What Would We Eat if It Weren’t for California?
> 
> Top 10 US States With Best Weather Year Round - Current Results
> 
> Does California give more than it gets from D.C.?
> $369 billions donated to federal tax
> 
> California Bucket List: 50 Things to Do Before You Die
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> California does have a shitload of rich people.  They have a bigger shitload of poor people.
> 
> I doubt the California polls about being happy include many vagrants.
> 
> Anything grown in California can be obtained elsewhere.  We've already been over this.
> 
> California is a shithole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dang, are we still growing food?  Thought we were too busy saving the Delta Smelt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This proved you don’t know nothing about California.
Click to expand...



No kidding!!  Actually I live in that pig sty commonly known as Southern California.  About 25 miles from the Santa Ana Riverbed....dumbass.


----------



## Thinker101

charwin95 said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheMoreYouKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> California started to let the Southern Hucklefvck ALT-Right WeakWhyte make something of diversity....but you can see these Hucklefvcks aren't too good with positive change!...  Even the Mexicans work harder and smarter than these lazy cuck confederates.
> 
> But still California Taxpayers do have to subsidize the Red States who need to balance their budgets.
> 
> 
> 
> You have done nothing to show that California is not a shithole!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me know if you can find any states better than California.
> 
> California Overtakes France to Become Sixth-Largest Economy
> 
> Top Ten Most Popular U.S. States - TheTopTens[emoji768]
> 
> 2017’s Happiest States in America
> California #4
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/best-states/slideshows/the-10-wealthiest-states-in-america
> 
> List of U.S. states by income - Wikipedia
> California #9.
> 
> What Would We Eat if It Weren’t for California?
> 
> Top 10 US States With Best Weather Year Round - Current Results
> 
> Does California give more than it gets from D.C.?
> $369 billions donated to federal tax
> 
> California Bucket List: 50 Things to Do Before You Die
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> California does have a shitload of rich people.  They have a bigger shitload of poor people.
> 
> I doubt the California polls about being happy include many vagrants.
> 
> Anything grown in California can be obtained elsewhere.  We've already been over this.
> 
> California is a shithole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dang, are we still growing food?  Thought we were too busy saving the Delta Smelt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This proved you don’t know nothing about California.
Click to expand...


Let me also add, I would not even consider living in Palm Springs....I just don't sashay that way.


----------



## asaratis

charwin95 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheMoreYouKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> California started to let the Southern Hucklefvck ALT-Right WeakWhyte make something of diversity....but you can see these Hucklefvcks aren't too good with positive change!...  Even the Mexicans work harder and smarter than these lazy cuck confederates.
> 
> But still California Taxpayers do have to subsidize the Red States who need to balance their budgets.
> 
> 
> 
> You have done nothing to show that California is not a shithole!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me know if you can find any states better than California.
> 
> California Overtakes France to Become Sixth-Largest Economy
> 
> Top Ten Most Popular U.S. States - TheTopTens[emoji768]
> 
> 2017’s Happiest States in America
> California #4
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/best-states/slideshows/the-10-wealthiest-states-in-america
> 
> List of U.S. states by income - Wikipedia
> California #9.
> 
> What Would We Eat if It Weren’t for California?
> 
> Top 10 US States With Best Weather Year Round - Current Results
> 
> Does California give more than it gets from D.C.?
> $369 billions donated to federal tax
> 
> California Bucket List: 50 Things to Do Before You Die
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> California does have a shitload of rich people.  They have a bigger shitload of poor people.
> 
> I doubt the California polls about being happy include many vagrants.
> 
> Anything grown in California can be obtained elsewhere.  We've already been over this.
> 
> California is a shithole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True ...... Anything grown in California can be obtained somewhere....... Let me know when/where you can start buying from somewhere else. Is this mean we should stop all these produce here in Ca and let  America buy them from Mexico? Or is this mean that you stop buying your produce from your local groceries then drive to Mexico?
> 
> As I said let me know when you can find a states better than California.
> 
> Currently California economy is booming big time.
Click to expand...

Products of California that are grown in other countries, including Mexico, are available at Kroger...less than 2 miles from my home.  You are a fucking idiot!


----------



## Tax Man

Everything in our local store, Albertsons, is local. Now auto parts there is mexico. California is so far superior to any other state in the union that to worry about a small portion of San Francisco is trying to find the needle in a haystack.


----------



## TheMoreYouKnow

asaratis said:


> TheMoreYouKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> California started to let the Southern Hucklefvck ALT-Right WeakWhyte make something of diversity....but you can see these Hucklefvcks aren't too good with positive change!...  Even the Mexicans work harder and smarter than these lazy cuck confederates.
> 
> But still California Taxpayers do have to subsidize the Red States who need to balance their budgets.
> 
> 
> 
> You have done nothing to show that California is not a shithole!
Click to expand...


The fact that California is forced to gives you money to make your place better makes your place a bigger shithole. 

Where is your place anyways.....and what is stopping you from bootstrapping?


----------



## TheMoreYouKnow

Tax Man said:


> Everything in our local store, Albertsons, is local. Now auto parts there is mexico. California is so far superior to any other state in the union that to worry about a small portion of San Francisco is trying to find the needle in a haystack.



Most auto parts are imported from other countries.  Auto lobbyists have sought subsidies to at least assemble the cars here...especially in the South.

Those Government Subsidies.


----------



## TheMoreYouKnow

"California is filled with Okie and Arkie Heritage."
\





So there's that diversity in the rich California culture.


----------



## BrokeLoser

TheMoreYouKnow said:


> "California is filled with Okie and Arkie Heritage."
> \
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there's that diversity in the rich California culture.



I’ll take “Okie and Arkie” all day, every day.


----------



## Tax Man

BrokeLoser said:


> TheMoreYouKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> "California is filled with Okie and Arkie Heritage."
> \
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there's that diversity in the rich California culture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll take “Okie and Arkie” all day, every day.
Click to expand...

Actually he works in construction as a carpenter. I hired him once and lost him to another contractor for better pay.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Tax Man said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheMoreYouKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> "California is filled with Okie and Arkie Heritage."
> \
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there's that diversity in the rich California culture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll take “Okie and Arkie” all day, every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually he works in construction as a carpenter. I hired him once and lost him to another contractor for better pay.
Click to expand...

And you're lucky.  Here's how he ended up.

Day laborer gets 26 years to life for killing boss with pickax – Orange County Register


----------



## asaratis

TheMoreYouKnow said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheMoreYouKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> California started to let the Southern Hucklefvck ALT-Right WeakWhyte make something of diversity....but you can see these Hucklefvcks aren't too good with positive change!...  Even the Mexicans work harder and smarter than these lazy cuck confederates.
> 
> But still California Taxpayers do have to subsidize the Red States who need to balance their budgets.
> 
> 
> 
> You have done nothing to show that California is not a shithole!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that California is forced to gives you money to make your place better makes your place a bigger shithole.
> 
> Where is your place anyways.....and what is stopping you from bootstrapping?
Click to expand...

California doesn't give me anything but shits and giggles.

California is not much of a donor state.  California gets back 0.99 dollars for every 1.00 dollar Californians pay in federal taxes.  There are 13 other states that get less back per dollar paid in.  You need to get over lying about what California 'donates'.  Taxes are not donations and the only reason Californians pay in a lot of money is that the rich assholes in California make a shitload of money.

California receives more tax funds from the federal government than any other state.


----------



## charwin95

Thinker101 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have done nothing to show that California is not a shithole!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you can find any states better than California.
> 
> California Overtakes France to Become Sixth-Largest Economy
> 
> Top Ten Most Popular U.S. States - TheTopTens[emoji768]
> 
> 2017’s Happiest States in America
> California #4
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/best-states/slideshows/the-10-wealthiest-states-in-america
> 
> List of U.S. states by income - Wikipedia
> California #9.
> 
> What Would We Eat if It Weren’t for California?
> 
> Top 10 US States With Best Weather Year Round - Current Results
> 
> Does California give more than it gets from D.C.?
> $369 billions donated to federal tax
> 
> California Bucket List: 50 Things to Do Before You Die
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> California does have a shitload of rich people.  They have a bigger shitload of poor people.
> 
> I doubt the California polls about being happy include many vagrants.
> 
> Anything grown in California can be obtained elsewhere.  We've already been over this.
> 
> California is a shithole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dang, are we still growing food?  Thought we were too busy saving the Delta Smelt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This proved you don’t know nothing about California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding!!  Actually I live in that pig sty commonly known as Southern California.  About 25 miles from the Santa Ana Riverbed....dumbass.
Click to expand...


You were asking me if we still growing food..... What kind of question is that? How the hell in the world you don’t know that? Yes we are growing food at enormous rate supplying most of what America ate. 

Feel sorry that you live 25 miles of Santa Ana riverbed. 
Those are the desperate poor people........ That doesn’t mean you have to hate those homeless poor people and the rest of California. If that is your problem for hating California I think you have a bigger problem than that. 
Maybe you didn’t even left your area. 

I traveled all over US and around the globe but Southern Ca is the only place I will spend for the rest of my life. Dubai maybe....... been there 3x but in no way I will live there permanently. 
California is not perfect and yes we have problems like any other states but it should not be the reason why you hate Ca. Enjoy........ life is too short to be bitter with something you can’t control. 
As I said repeatedly name me any states better than California. 




This is the California I know and love. What a miserable life. 

32 Reasons California Is The Most Beautiful State In The Country

La Jolla Stock Photos and Pictures | Getty Images

Palm Springs Golf, Palm Springs Golf Courses, Palm Springs California

La Jolla San Diego Luxury Homes For Sale - 254 Homes  | Zillow

La Jolla Photos - Featured Images of La Jolla, San Diego - TripAdvisor

https://www.pinterest.com/trsalopez/california-beautiful-places/


----------



## charwin95

Thinker101 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have done nothing to show that California is not a shithole!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you can find any states better than California.
> 
> California Overtakes France to Become Sixth-Largest Economy
> 
> Top Ten Most Popular U.S. States - TheTopTens[emoji768]
> 
> 2017’s Happiest States in America
> California #4
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/best-states/slideshows/the-10-wealthiest-states-in-america
> 
> List of U.S. states by income - Wikipedia
> California #9.
> 
> What Would We Eat if It Weren’t for California?
> 
> Top 10 US States With Best Weather Year Round - Current Results
> 
> Does California give more than it gets from D.C.?
> $369 billions donated to federal tax
> 
> California Bucket List: 50 Things to Do Before You Die
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> California does have a shitload of rich people.  They have a bigger shitload of poor people.
> 
> I doubt the California polls about being happy include many vagrants.
> 
> Anything grown in California can be obtained elsewhere.  We've already been over this.
> 
> California is a shithole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dang, are we still growing food?  Thought we were too busy saving the Delta Smelt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This proved you don’t know nothing about California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me also add, I would not even consider living in Palm Springs....I just don't sashay that way.
Click to expand...


Dream on. You can’t afford to live here anyway.


----------



## Tax Man

charwin95 said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you can find any states better than California.
> 
> California Overtakes France to Become Sixth-Largest Economy
> 
> Top Ten Most Popular U.S. States - TheTopTens[emoji768]
> 
> 2017’s Happiest States in America
> California #4
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/best-states/slideshows/the-10-wealthiest-states-in-america
> 
> List of U.S. states by income - Wikipedia
> California #9.
> 
> What Would We Eat if It Weren’t for California?
> 
> Top 10 US States With Best Weather Year Round - Current Results
> 
> Does California give more than it gets from D.C.?
> $369 billions donated to federal tax
> 
> California Bucket List: 50 Things to Do Before You Die
> 
> 
> 
> California does have a shitload of rich people.  They have a bigger shitload of poor people.
> 
> I doubt the California polls about being happy include many vagrants.
> 
> Anything grown in California can be obtained elsewhere.  We've already been over this.
> 
> California is a shithole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dang, are we still growing food?  Thought we were too busy saving the Delta Smelt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This proved you don’t know nothing about California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding!!  Actually I live in that pig sty commonly known as Southern California.  About 25 miles from the Santa Ana Riverbed....dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were asking me if we still growing food..... What kind of question is that? How the hell in the world you don’t know that? Yes we are growing food at enormous rate supplying most of what America ate.
> 
> Feel sorry that you live 25 miles of Santa Ana riverbed.
> Those are the desperate poor people........ That doesn’t mean you have to hate those homeless poor people and the rest of California. If that is your problem for hating California I think you have a bigger problem than that.
> Maybe you didn’t even left your area.
> 
> I traveled all over US and around the globe but Southern Ca is the only place I will spend for the rest of my life. Dubai maybe....... been there 3x but in no way I will live there permanently.
> California is not perfect and yes we have problems like any other states but it should not be the reason why you hate Ca. Enjoy........ life is too short to be bitter with something you can’t control.
> As I said repeatedly name me any states better than California.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the California I know and love. What a miserable life.
> 
> 32 Reasons California Is The Most Beautiful State In The Country
> 
> La Jolla Stock Photos and Pictures | Getty Images
> 
> Palm Springs Golf, Palm Springs Golf Courses, Palm Springs California
> 
> La Jolla San Diego Luxury Homes For Sale - 254 Homes  | Zillow
> 
> La Jolla Photos - Featured Images of La Jolla, San Diego - TripAdvisor
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/trsalopez/california-beautiful-places/
Click to expand...

I feel that California is the best in the world place to live and grow old. From So Call to Oregon from Ocean to border on the east.


----------



## Thinker101

charwin95 said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you can find any states better than California.
> 
> California Overtakes France to Become Sixth-Largest Economy
> 
> Top Ten Most Popular U.S. States - TheTopTens[emoji768]
> 
> 2017’s Happiest States in America
> California #4
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/best-states/slideshows/the-10-wealthiest-states-in-america
> 
> List of U.S. states by income - Wikipedia
> California #9.
> 
> What Would We Eat if It Weren’t for California?
> 
> Top 10 US States With Best Weather Year Round - Current Results
> 
> Does California give more than it gets from D.C.?
> $369 billions donated to federal tax
> 
> California Bucket List: 50 Things to Do Before You Die
> 
> 
> 
> California does have a shitload of rich people.  They have a bigger shitload of poor people.
> 
> I doubt the California polls about being happy include many vagrants.
> 
> Anything grown in California can be obtained elsewhere.  We've already been over this.
> 
> California is a shithole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dang, are we still growing food?  Thought we were too busy saving the Delta Smelt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This proved you don’t know nothing about California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding!!  Actually I live in that pig sty commonly known as Southern California.  About 25 miles from the Santa Ana Riverbed....dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were asking me if we still growing food..... What kind of question is that? How the hell in the world you don’t know that? Yes we are growing food at enormous rate supplying most of what America ate.
> 
> Feel sorry that you live 25 miles of Santa Ana riverbed.
> Those are the desperate poor people........ That doesn’t mean you have to hate those homeless poor people and the rest of California. If that is your problem for hating California I think you have a bigger problem than that.
> Maybe you didn’t even left your area.
> 
> I traveled all over US and around the globe but Southern Ca is the only place I will spend for the rest of my life. Dubai maybe....... been there 3x but in no way I will live there permanently.
> California is not perfect and yes we have problems like any other states but it should not be the reason why you hate Ca. Enjoy........ life is too short to be bitter with something you can’t control.
> As I said repeatedly name me any states better than California.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the California I know and love. What a miserable life.
> 
> 32 Reasons California Is The Most Beautiful State In The Country
> 
> La Jolla Stock Photos and Pictures | Getty Images
> 
> Palm Springs Golf, Palm Springs Golf Courses, Palm Springs California
> 
> La Jolla San Diego Luxury Homes For Sale - 254 Homes  | Zillow
> 
> La Jolla Photos - Featured Images of La Jolla, San Diego - TripAdvisor
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/trsalopez/california-beautiful-places/
Click to expand...


I agree, California is a beautiful state.  Unfortunately fricken libs are turning it into a dump.
http://theeconomiccollapseblog.com/archives/55-reasons-why-california-is-the-worst-state-in-America
Top Ten Reasons Why California Is No Longer The Place To Be Or Move To
Top 10 Reasons Not to Live in California - Toptenz.net


----------



## Fiero425

Thinker101 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> California does have a shitload of rich people.  They have a bigger shitload of poor people.
> 
> I doubt the California polls about being happy include many vagrants.
> 
> Anything grown in California can be obtained elsewhere.  We've already been over this.
> 
> California is a shithole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, are we still growing food?  Thought we were too busy saving the Delta Smelt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This proved you don’t know nothing about California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding!!  Actually I live in that pig sty commonly known as Southern California.  About 25 miles from the Santa Ana Riverbed....dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were asking me if we still growing food..... What kind of question is that? How the hell in the world you don’t know that? Yes we are growing food at enormous rate supplying most of what America ate.
> 
> Feel sorry that you live 25 miles of Santa Ana riverbed.
> Those are the desperate poor people........ That doesn’t mean you have to hate those homeless poor people and the rest of California. If that is your problem for hating California I think you have a bigger problem than that.
> Maybe you didn’t even left your area.
> 
> I traveled all over US and around the globe but Southern Ca is the only place I will spend for the rest of my life. Dubai maybe....... been there 3x but in no way I will live there permanently.
> California is not perfect and yes we have problems like any other states but it should not be the reason why you hate Ca. Enjoy........ life is too short to be bitter with something you can’t control.
> As I said repeatedly name me any states better than California.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the California I know and love. What a miserable life.
> 
> 32 Reasons California Is The Most Beautiful State In The Country
> 
> La Jolla Stock Photos and Pictures | Getty Images
> 
> Palm Springs Golf, Palm Springs Golf Courses, Palm Springs California
> 
> La Jolla San Diego Luxury Homes For Sale - 254 Homes  | Zillow
> 
> La Jolla Photos - Featured Images of La Jolla, San Diego - TripAdvisor
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/trsalopez/california-beautiful-places/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, California is a beautiful state.  Unfortunately fricken libs are turning it into a dump.
> http://theeconomiccollapseblog.com/archives/55-reasons-why-california-is-the-worst-state-in-America
> Top Ten Reasons Why California Is No Longer The Place To Be Or Move To
> Top 10 Reasons Not to Live in California - Toptenz.net
Click to expand...


A lot of the same things could be said about the entire SOUTH! So what else you got? I'll take California anytime over rubes who vote exclusive Republican with no thought or conscience! They still almost elected Moore who's an accused child molester! What does that say about the term "toilet" if you really want to compare smells?


----------



## charwin95

asaratis said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheMoreYouKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> California started to let the Southern Hucklefvck ALT-Right WeakWhyte make something of diversity....but you can see these Hucklefvcks aren't too good with positive change!...  Even the Mexicans work harder and smarter than these lazy cuck confederates.
> 
> But still California Taxpayers do have to subsidize the Red States who need to balance their budgets.
> 
> 
> 
> You have done nothing to show that California is not a shithole!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me know if you can find any states better than California.
> 
> California Overtakes France to Become Sixth-Largest Economy
> 
> Top Ten Most Popular U.S. States - TheTopTens[emoji768]
> 
> 2017’s Happiest States in America
> California #4
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/best-states/slideshows/the-10-wealthiest-states-in-america
> 
> List of U.S. states by income - Wikipedia
> California #9.
> 
> What Would We Eat if It Weren’t for California?
> 
> Top 10 US States With Best Weather Year Round - Current Results
> 
> Does California give more than it gets from D.C.?
> $369 billions donated to federal tax
> 
> California Bucket List: 50 Things to Do Before You Die
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> California does have a shitload of rich people.  They have a bigger shitload of poor people.
> 
> I doubt the California polls about being happy include many vagrants.
> 
> Anything grown in California can be obtained elsewhere.  We've already been over this.
> 
> California is a shithole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True ...... Anything grown in California can be obtained somewhere....... Let me know when/where you can start buying from somewhere else. Is this mean we should stop all these produce here in Ca and let  America buy them from Mexico? Or is this mean that you stop buying your produce from your local groceries then drive to Mexico?
> 
> As I said let me know when you can find a states better than California.
> 
> Currently California economy is booming big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Products of California that are grown in other countries, including Mexico, are available at Kroger...less than 2 miles from my home.  You are a fucking idiot!
Click to expand...


Bull fucking shit..... I’m slapping both sides of your face left and right but you are so pathetic and ignorant you don’t even know how much/many of produce products coming from California. 

Entire Mexico exported total of $4.8 billions of produce to the ENTIRE US. Only small portions of that goes to California. 

You are more ignorant that I thought. Yes you can buy some of those products from Mexico in local groceries but majority are home grown California. 

As I said repeatedly name me a states better than California. If you hate Ca this much why don’t you move to Mexico. We don’t need people like you here. 

You also avoided all of my questions. Why? 



You may want to read these link to update your self so you don’t look so ignorant all the time. 
California farms produce a lot of food – but what and how much might surprise you – Orange County Register

What Would We Eat if It Weren’t for California?

California farms produce a lot of food – but what and how much might surprise you.  Leading the nation. 

State Exports from California


----------



## charwin95

Thinker101 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> California does have a shitload of rich people.  They have a bigger shitload of poor people.
> 
> I doubt the California polls about being happy include many vagrants.
> 
> Anything grown in California can be obtained elsewhere.  We've already been over this.
> 
> California is a shithole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, are we still growing food?  Thought we were too busy saving the Delta Smelt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This proved you don’t know nothing about California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding!!  Actually I live in that pig sty commonly known as Southern California.  About 25 miles from the Santa Ana Riverbed....dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were asking me if we still growing food..... What kind of question is that? How the hell in the world you don’t know that? Yes we are growing food at enormous rate supplying most of what America ate.
> 
> Feel sorry that you live 25 miles of Santa Ana riverbed.
> Those are the desperate poor people........ That doesn’t mean you have to hate those homeless poor people and the rest of California. If that is your problem for hating California I think you have a bigger problem than that.
> Maybe you didn’t even left your area.
> 
> I traveled all over US and around the globe but Southern Ca is the only place I will spend for the rest of my life. Dubai maybe....... been there 3x but in no way I will live there permanently.
> California is not perfect and yes we have problems like any other states but it should not be the reason why you hate Ca. Enjoy........ life is too short to be bitter with something you can’t control.
> As I said repeatedly name me any states better than California.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the California I know and love. What a miserable life.
> 
> 32 Reasons California Is The Most Beautiful State In The Country
> 
> La Jolla Stock Photos and Pictures | Getty Images
> 
> Palm Springs Golf, Palm Springs Golf Courses, Palm Springs California
> 
> La Jolla San Diego Luxury Homes For Sale - 254 Homes  | Zillow
> 
> La Jolla Photos - Featured Images of La Jolla, San Diego - TripAdvisor
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/trsalopez/california-beautiful-places/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, California is a beautiful state.  Unfortunately fricken libs are turning it into a dump.
> http://theeconomiccollapseblog.com/archives/55-reasons-why-california-is-the-worst-state-in-America
> Top Ten Reasons Why California Is No Longer The Place To Be Or Move To
> Top 10 Reasons Not to Live in California - Toptenz.net
Click to expand...


You have a problem. 

Are you really this desperate that you have to include major disasters so your fellow Americans will die? You are a very nice and loving person. 

Both of your links now came from one person that hates California like you.

If Ca is really that bad.... I need you and your fellow ignorant here to explain to me the following.

1. Why is the economy of Ca is the 6th largest economy in this planet?
2. California economy is booming BIG time. 
3. It is not the poorest actually one of the richest.
4. It is not the ugliest, drugiest, alcoholism, crimes, rapes etc etc. 
5. Show me a states better than Ca. 
6. If you really hate Ca this bad why bother to stay here?


----------



## asaratis

charwin95 said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you can find any states better than California.
> 
> California Overtakes France to Become Sixth-Largest Economy
> 
> Top Ten Most Popular U.S. States - TheTopTens
> 
> 
> 
> 2017’s Happiest States in America
> California #4
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/best-states/slideshows/the-10-wealthiest-states-in-america
> 
> List of U.S. states by income - Wikipedia
> California #9.
> 
> What Would We Eat if It Weren’t for California?
> 
> Top 10 US States With Best Weather Year Round - Current Results
> 
> Does California give more than it gets from D.C.?
> $369 billions donated to federal tax
> 
> California Bucket List: 50 Things to Do Before You Die
> 
> 
> 
> California does have a shitload of rich people.  They have a bigger shitload of poor people.
> 
> I doubt the California polls about being happy include many vagrants.
> 
> Anything grown in California can be obtained elsewhere.  We've already been over this.
> 
> California is a shithole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dang, are we still growing food?  Thought we were too busy saving the Delta Smelt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This proved you don’t know nothing about California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me also add, I would not even consider living in Palm Springs....I just don't sashay that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dream on. You can’t afford to live here anyway.
Click to expand...

If I could afford to buy all the real estate in California, I'd pass on it.


Thinker101 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> California does have a shitload of rich people.  They have a bigger shitload of poor people.
> 
> I doubt the California polls about being happy include many vagrants.
> 
> Anything grown in California can be obtained elsewhere.  We've already been over this.
> 
> California is a shithole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, are we still growing food?  Thought we were too busy saving the Delta Smelt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This proved you don’t know nothing about California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding!!  Actually I live in that pig sty commonly known as Southern California.  About 25 miles from the Santa Ana Riverbed....dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were asking me if we still growing food..... What kind of question is that? How the hell in the world you don’t know that? Yes we are growing food at enormous rate supplying most of what America ate.
> 
> Feel sorry that you live 25 miles of Santa Ana riverbed.
> Those are the desperate poor people........ That doesn’t mean you have to hate those homeless poor people and the rest of California. If that is your problem for hating California I think you have a bigger problem than that.
> Maybe you didn’t even left your area.
> 
> I traveled all over US and around the globe but Southern Ca is the only place I will spend for the rest of my life. Dubai maybe....... been there 3x but in no way I will live there permanently.
> California is not perfect and yes we have problems like any other states but it should not be the reason why you hate Ca. Enjoy........ life is too short to be bitter with something you can’t control.
> As I said repeatedly name me any states better than California.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the California I know and love. What a miserable life.
> 
> 32 Reasons California Is The Most Beautiful State In The Country
> 
> La Jolla Stock Photos and Pictures | Getty Images
> 
> Palm Springs Golf, Palm Springs Golf Courses, Palm Springs California
> 
> La Jolla San Diego Luxury Homes For Sale - 254 Homes  | Zillow
> 
> La Jolla Photos - Featured Images of La Jolla, San Diego - TripAdvisor
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/trsalopez/california-beautiful-places/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, California is a beautiful state.  Unfortunately fricken libs are turning it into a dump.
> http://theeconomiccollapseblog.com/archives/55-reasons-why-california-is-the-worst-state-in-America
> Top Ten Reasons Why California Is No Longer The Place To Be Or Move To
> Top 10 Reasons Not to Live in California - Toptenz.net
Click to expand...

Not just a dump....a shithole!


----------



## asaratis

charwin95 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have done nothing to show that California is not a shithole!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you can find any states better than California.
> 
> California Overtakes France to Become Sixth-Largest Economy
> 
> Top Ten Most Popular U.S. States - TheTopTens[emoji768]
> 
> 2017’s Happiest States in America
> California #4
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/best-states/slideshows/the-10-wealthiest-states-in-america
> 
> List of U.S. states by income - Wikipedia
> California #9.
> 
> What Would We Eat if It Weren’t for California?
> 
> Top 10 US States With Best Weather Year Round - Current Results
> 
> Does California give more than it gets from D.C.?
> $369 billions donated to federal tax
> 
> California Bucket List: 50 Things to Do Before You Die
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> California does have a shitload of rich people.  They have a bigger shitload of poor people.
> 
> I doubt the California polls about being happy include many vagrants.
> 
> Anything grown in California can be obtained elsewhere.  We've already been over this.
> 
> California is a shithole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True ...... Anything grown in California can be obtained somewhere....... Let me know when/where you can start buying from somewhere else. Is this mean we should stop all these produce here in Ca and let  America buy them from Mexico? Or is this mean that you stop buying your produce from your local groceries then drive to Mexico?
> 
> As I said let me know when you can find a states better than California.
> 
> Currently California economy is booming big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Products of California that are grown in other countries, including Mexico, are available at Kroger...less than 2 miles from my home.  You are a fucking idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull fucking shit..... I’m slapping both sides of your face left and right but you are so pathetic and ignorant you don’t even know how much/many of produce products coming from California.
> 
> Entire Mexico exported total of $4.8 billions of produce to the ENTIRE US. Only small portions of that goes to California.
> 
> You are more ignorant that I thought. Yes you can buy some of those products from Mexico in local groceries but majority are home grown California.
> 
> As I said repeatedly name me a states better than California. If you hate Ca this much why don’t you move to Mexico. We don’t need people like you here.
> 
> You also avoided all of my questions. Why?
> 
> 
> 
> You may want to read these link to update your self so you don’t look so ignorant all the time.
> California farms produce a lot of food – but what and how much might surprise you – Orange County Register
> 
> What Would We Eat if It Weren’t for California?
> 
> California farms produce a lot of food – but what and how much might surprise you.  Leading the nation.
> 
> State Exports from California
Click to expand...

As  have already proved to your ignorant, obstinate ass, there is no food whatsoever grown in California that is not grown outside of California.  You've been eating too much pussy.


----------



## Eaglewings

asaratis said:


> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion


Trolls are linking to this fake news.. are you a troll?
Bay Area is booming. I live here and I am doing great..your troll link is bogus

Sent from my XT1575 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## jillian

ScienceRocks said:


> Lol,
> 
> Califorina is a first world state next to most of the south.
> -Higher standard of living
> -Higher quality education
> -Higher quality healthcare
> 
> You fucking cave men are so stupid that you probably should go back to school. idiot.



and the sixth largest economy in the world. 

what dolts ignorant trumpscum are


----------



## Eaglewings

asaratis said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol,
> 
> Califorina is a first world state next to most of the south.
> -Higher standard of living
> -Higher quality education
> -Higher quality healthcare
> 
> You fucking cave men are so stupid that you probably should go back to school. idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> -Higher cost of living does not equate to higher standard of living.
> -Low average IQ does not equate to higher quality education (California is third from the BOTTOM).
> -California ranks 25th in healthcare.
> 
> California is a shithole.
> 
> 2017’s Best & Worst States for Health Care
Click to expand...

Haa . check your link

Sent from my XT1575 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## asaratis

Eaglewings said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> Trolls are linking to this fake news.. are you a troll?
> Bay Area is booming. I live here and I am doing great..your troll link is bogus
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
Click to expand...

California is rich because it is replete with millionaires. 

California pays more federal taxes because it has a shit load of millionaires and is the highest populated state in the union. 

California receives more federal funds than any other state in the union (well over 300 billion/yr) because it is the highest populated state in the union. 

California (in 2017) received 99 cents for every dollar paid in federal taxes.  13 states received less of their tax money back in federal aid.

California has a large and growing contingent of homeless, poverty stricken people that shit and piss on the sidewalks.

California is a shithole!


San Francisco's Human Poop Map Shows City Is in Deep Doo-Doo

San Francisco Is A Literal S***hole, Public Defecation Map Reveals

This Map Shows San Francisco Is Covered in Human Poop

San Francisco Requires Poop Maps To Help Pedestrians Avoid Human Waste

Behold the San Francisco ‘Poop Map’ | California City News

Mapping San Francisco’s Sidewalk Pooping Problem

Poop map shows scale of San Francisco's human tragedy

Online map of San Francisco tracks human feces so pedestrians can avoid the increasing human waste problem


----------



## thanatos144

I really want to know what year it was decided that California was the 6th largest economy. Even silicone valley is losing businesses at a alarming rate for that to be true anymore. Texas and Washington is far more prosperous


----------



## charwin95

asaratis said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you can find any states better than California.
> 
> California Overtakes France to Become Sixth-Largest Economy
> 
> Top Ten Most Popular U.S. States - TheTopTens[emoji768]
> 
> 2017’s Happiest States in America
> California #4
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/best-states/slideshows/the-10-wealthiest-states-in-america
> 
> List of U.S. states by income - Wikipedia
> California #9.
> 
> What Would We Eat if It Weren’t for California?
> 
> Top 10 US States With Best Weather Year Round - Current Results
> 
> Does California give more than it gets from D.C.?
> $369 billions donated to federal tax
> 
> California Bucket List: 50 Things to Do Before You Die
> 
> 
> 
> California does have a shitload of rich people.  They have a bigger shitload of poor people.
> 
> I doubt the California polls about being happy include many vagrants.
> 
> Anything grown in California can be obtained elsewhere.  We've already been over this.
> 
> California is a shithole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True ...... Anything grown in California can be obtained somewhere....... Let me know when/where you can start buying from somewhere else. Is this mean we should stop all these produce here in Ca and let  America buy them from Mexico? Or is this mean that you stop buying your produce from your local groceries then drive to Mexico?
> 
> As I said let me know when you can find a states better than California.
> 
> Currently California economy is booming big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Products of California that are grown in other countries, including Mexico, are available at Kroger...less than 2 miles from my home.  You are a fucking idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull fucking shit..... I’m slapping both sides of your face left and right but you are so pathetic and ignorant you don’t even know how much/many of produce products coming from California.
> 
> Entire Mexico exported total of $4.8 billions of produce to the ENTIRE US. Only small portions of that goes to California.
> 
> You are more ignorant that I thought. Yes you can buy some of those products from Mexico in local groceries but majority are home grown California.
> 
> As I said repeatedly name me a states better than California. If you hate Ca this much why don’t you move to Mexico. We don’t need people like you here.
> 
> You also avoided all of my questions. Why?
> 
> 
> 
> You may want to read these link to update your self so you don’t look so ignorant all the time.
> California farms produce a lot of food – but what and how much might surprise you – Orange County Register
> 
> What Would We Eat if It Weren’t for California?
> 
> California farms produce a lot of food – but what and how much might surprise you.  Leading the nation.
> 
> State Exports from California
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As  have already proved to your ignorant, obstinate ass, there is no food whatsoever grown in California that is not grown outside of California.  You've been eating too much pussy.
Click to expand...


That is not the point I’m sticking to your thick skull. 
Talking about fucking idiot and ignorant.
No wonder rsherm called you stupid.

I never disagree that some of the produce can be grown outside California. 
I am just telling over and over how much and how many agricultural products coming out here in California. With several links dumbass. 

We buy produce and other food products from other countries like Mexico, El Salvador etc etc etc..... That is because (a) California cannot feed the entire nation, (b) part of the logistical systems in the event the chain system fail in Ca other sources steps in. 
Got that? 

If you hate California this much why don’t you fucking  MOVE?


----------



## Thinker101

charwin95 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> California does have a shitload of rich people.  They have a bigger shitload of poor people.
> 
> I doubt the California polls about being happy include many vagrants.
> 
> Anything grown in California can be obtained elsewhere.  We've already been over this.
> 
> California is a shithole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True ...... Anything grown in California can be obtained somewhere....... Let me know when/where you can start buying from somewhere else. Is this mean we should stop all these produce here in Ca and let  America buy them from Mexico? Or is this mean that you stop buying your produce from your local groceries then drive to Mexico?
> 
> As I said let me know when you can find a states better than California.
> 
> Currently California economy is booming big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Products of California that are grown in other countries, including Mexico, are available at Kroger...less than 2 miles from my home.  You are a fucking idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull fucking shit..... I’m slapping both sides of your face left and right but you are so pathetic and ignorant you don’t even know how much/many of produce products coming from California.
> 
> Entire Mexico exported total of $4.8 billions of produce to the ENTIRE US. Only small portions of that goes to California.
> 
> You are more ignorant that I thought. Yes you can buy some of those products from Mexico in local groceries but majority are home grown California.
> 
> As I said repeatedly name me a states better than California. If you hate Ca this much why don’t you move to Mexico. We don’t need people like you here.
> 
> You also avoided all of my questions. Why?
> 
> 
> 
> You may want to read these link to update your self so you don’t look so ignorant all the time.
> California farms produce a lot of food – but what and how much might surprise you – Orange County Register
> 
> What Would We Eat if It Weren’t for California?
> 
> California farms produce a lot of food – but what and how much might surprise you.  Leading the nation.
> 
> State Exports from California
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As  have already proved to your ignorant, obstinate ass, there is no food whatsoever grown in California that is not grown outside of California.  You've been eating too much pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not the point I’m sticking to your thick skull.
> Talking about fucking idiot and ignorant.
> No wonder rsherm called you stupid.
> 
> I never disagree that some of the produce can be grown outside California.
> I am just telling over and over how much and how many agricultural products coming out here in California. With several links dumbass.
> 
> We buy produce and other food products from other countries like Mexico, El Salvador etc etc etc..... That is because (a) California cannot feed the entire nation, (b) part of the logistical systems in the event the chain system fail in Ca other sources steps in.
> Got that?
> 
> If you hate California this much why don’t you fucking  MOVE?
Click to expand...


That's the plan...for a hell of a lot of people.


----------



## charwin95

Eaglewings said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> Trolls are linking to this fake news.. are you a troll?
> Bay Area is booming. I live here and I am doing great..your troll link is bogus
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
Click to expand...


Have lots of friends and few relatives in Bay area. Will be there March 10 to attend a wedding of a friend. 

California is booming all over especially here in the Southern Ca. Drive 5 south freeway towards San Diego start in Irvine passing Orange County....... You can see new these houses and communities and buildings are popping up. These are not cheap houses. 

Drive 15 freeway south start from Rancho Cucamonga passing Riverside County...... to Temecula to Murrieta to San Diego. You can see all these new houses and communities. There’s also a waiting period to some  of these new developments. 
INCREDIBLY VERY IMPRESSIVE that sometimes I have to ask myself ....... Did I saw that last week? 

There are lots of business opportunities and money to make there if people are interested.


----------



## charwin95

Thinker101 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> True ...... Anything grown in California can be obtained somewhere....... Let me know when/where you can start buying from somewhere else. Is this mean we should stop all these produce here in Ca and let  America buy them from Mexico? Or is this mean that you stop buying your produce from your local groceries then drive to Mexico?
> 
> As I said let me know when you can find a states better than California.
> 
> Currently California economy is booming big time.
> 
> 
> 
> Products of California that are grown in other countries, including Mexico, are available at Kroger...less than 2 miles from my home.  You are a fucking idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull fucking shit..... I’m slapping both sides of your face left and right but you are so pathetic and ignorant you don’t even know how much/many of produce products coming from California.
> 
> Entire Mexico exported total of $4.8 billions of produce to the ENTIRE US. Only small portions of that goes to California.
> 
> You are more ignorant that I thought. Yes you can buy some of those products from Mexico in local groceries but majority are home grown California.
> 
> As I said repeatedly name me a states better than California. If you hate Ca this much why don’t you move to Mexico. We don’t need people like you here.
> 
> You also avoided all of my questions. Why?
> 
> 
> 
> You may want to read these link to update your self so you don’t look so ignorant all the time.
> California farms produce a lot of food – but what and how much might surprise you – Orange County Register
> 
> What Would We Eat if It Weren’t for California?
> 
> California farms produce a lot of food – but what and how much might surprise you.  Leading the nation.
> 
> State Exports from California
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As  have already proved to your ignorant, obstinate ass, there is no food whatsoever grown in California that is not grown outside of California.  You've been eating too much pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not the point I’m sticking to your thick skull.
> Talking about fucking idiot and ignorant.
> No wonder rsherm called you stupid.
> 
> I never disagree that some of the produce can be grown outside California.
> I am just telling over and over how much and how many agricultural products coming out here in California. With several links dumbass.
> 
> We buy produce and other food products from other countries like Mexico, El Salvador etc etc etc..... That is because (a) California cannot feed the entire nation, (b) part of the logistical systems in the event the chain system fail in Ca other sources steps in.
> Got that?
> 
> If you hate California this much why don’t you fucking  MOVE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the plan...for a hell of a lot of people.
Click to expand...


MOVE.


----------



## TheMoreYouKnow

California feeds the flyover redneck states.  Enuff Said.


----------



## Harry Dresden

thanatos144 said:


> I really want to know what year it was decided that California was the 6th largest economy. Even silicone valley is losing businesses at a alarming rate for that to be true anymore. Texas and Washington is far more prosperous


last year.....as far as the states go, cal is no.1 and tex is no. 2....wash aint even top 10....


----------



## Thinker101

charwin95 said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Products of California that are grown in other countries, including Mexico, are available at Kroger...less than 2 miles from my home.  You are a fucking idiot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bull fucking shit..... I’m slapping both sides of your face left and right but you are so pathetic and ignorant you don’t even know how much/many of produce products coming from California.
> 
> Entire Mexico exported total of $4.8 billions of produce to the ENTIRE US. Only small portions of that goes to California.
> 
> You are more ignorant that I thought. Yes you can buy some of those products from Mexico in local groceries but majority are home grown California.
> 
> As I said repeatedly name me a states better than California. If you hate Ca this much why don’t you move to Mexico. We don’t need people like you here.
> 
> You also avoided all of my questions. Why?
> 
> 
> 
> You may want to read these link to update your self so you don’t look so ignorant all the time.
> California farms produce a lot of food – but what and how much might surprise you – Orange County Register
> 
> What Would We Eat if It Weren’t for California?
> 
> California farms produce a lot of food – but what and how much might surprise you.  Leading the nation.
> 
> State Exports from California
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As  have already proved to your ignorant, obstinate ass, there is no food whatsoever grown in California that is not grown outside of California.  You've been eating too much pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not the point I’m sticking to your thick skull.
> Talking about fucking idiot and ignorant.
> No wonder rsherm called you stupid.
> 
> I never disagree that some of the produce can be grown outside California.
> I am just telling over and over how much and how many agricultural products coming out here in California. With several links dumbass.
> 
> We buy produce and other food products from other countries like Mexico, El Salvador etc etc etc..... That is because (a) California cannot feed the entire nation, (b) part of the logistical systems in the event the chain system fail in Ca other sources steps in.
> Got that?
> 
> If you hate California this much why don’t you fucking  MOVE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the plan...for a hell of a lot of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MOVE.
Click to expand...


Sounds like a great idea.


----------



## charwin95

thanatos144 said:


> I really want to know what year it was decided that California was the 6th largest economy. Even silicone valley is losing businesses at a alarming rate for that to be true anymore. Texas and Washington is far more prosperous



Hopefully this helps dated  2016 and 2017. These are the latest. 

Main culprits of losing businesses in Silicone Valley is the high cost of housing but over all Ca is doing very well but I can guarantee Silicone Valley will rebound. 

Which states is more prosperous or strongest economy? See link dated 2017.
Washington ......... rated #11. 
Texas ........ rated #6. 
California........ RATED #3.   WOW can you imagine that? Despite with all these despicable negativity comments about California. 


Here's how big California's economy really is

California Passes France As World's 6th-Largest Economy

The 15 US states where young people are moving in, jobs are plentiful, and business is booming


----------



## charwin95

Thinker101 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bull fucking shit..... I’m slapping both sides of your face left and right but you are so pathetic and ignorant you don’t even know how much/many of produce products coming from California.
> 
> Entire Mexico exported total of $4.8 billions of produce to the ENTIRE US. Only small portions of that goes to California.
> 
> You are more ignorant that I thought. Yes you can buy some of those products from Mexico in local groceries but majority are home grown California.
> 
> As I said repeatedly name me a states better than California. If you hate Ca this much why don’t you move to Mexico. We don’t need people like you here.
> 
> You also avoided all of my questions. Why?
> 
> 
> 
> You may want to read these link to update your self so you don’t look so ignorant all the time.
> California farms produce a lot of food – but what and how much might surprise you – Orange County Register
> 
> What Would We Eat if It Weren’t for California?
> 
> California farms produce a lot of food – but what and how much might surprise you.  Leading the nation.
> 
> State Exports from California
> 
> 
> 
> As  have already proved to your ignorant, obstinate ass, there is no food whatsoever grown in California that is not grown outside of California.  You've been eating too much pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not the point I’m sticking to your thick skull.
> Talking about fucking idiot and ignorant.
> No wonder rsherm called you stupid.
> 
> I never disagree that some of the produce can be grown outside California.
> I am just telling over and over how much and how many agricultural products coming out here in California. With several links dumbass.
> 
> We buy produce and other food products from other countries like Mexico, El Salvador etc etc etc..... That is because (a) California cannot feed the entire nation, (b) part of the logistical systems in the event the chain system fail in Ca other sources steps in.
> Got that?
> 
> If you hate California this much why don’t you fucking  MOVE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the plan...for a hell of a lot of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MOVE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like a great idea.
Click to expand...


What are you waiting for?


----------



## Rustic

charwin95 said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to know what year it was decided that California was the 6th largest economy. Even silicone valley is losing businesses at a alarming rate for that to be true anymore. Texas and Washington is far more prosperous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully this helps dated  2016 and 2017. These are the latest.
> 
> Main culprits of losing businesses in Silicone Valley is the high cost of housing but over all Ca is doing very well but I can guarantee Silicone Valley will rebound.
> 
> Which states is more prosperous or strongest economy? See link dated 2017.
> Washington ......... rated #11.
> Texas ........ rated #6.
> California........ RATED #3.   WOW can you imagine that? Despite with all these despicable negativity comments about California.
> 
> 
> Here's how big California's economy really is
> 
> California Passes France As World's 6th-Largest Economy
> 
> The 15 US states where young people are moving in, jobs are plentiful, and business is booming
Click to expand...

Lol
A good place for illegal aliens and progressive asswipes


----------



## Kondor3

Why?

Far too many Beaners.


----------



## Kondor3

ScienceRocks said:


> Lol,
> 
> Califorina is a first world state next to most of the south.
> -Higher standard of living
> -Higher quality education
> -Higher quality healthcare
> 
> You fucking cave men are so stupid that you probably should go back to school. idiot.


Yeah... tell us all about the Paradise that is the _People's Democratic Socialist Republik of Kalipornia_...


----------



## charwin95

Rustic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to know what year it was decided that California was the 6th largest economy. Even silicone valley is losing businesses at a alarming rate for that to be true anymore. Texas and Washington is far more prosperous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully this helps dated  2016 and 2017. These are the latest.
> 
> Main culprits of losing businesses in Silicone Valley is the high cost of housing but over all Ca is doing very well but I can guarantee Silicone Valley will rebound.
> 
> Which states is more prosperous or strongest economy? See link dated 2017.
> Washington ......... rated #11.
> Texas ........ rated #6.
> California........ RATED #3.   WOW can you imagine that? Despite with all these despicable negativity comments about California.
> 
> 
> Here's how big California's economy really is
> 
> California Passes France As World's 6th-Largest Economy
> 
> The 15 US states where young people are moving in, jobs are plentiful, and business is booming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> A good place for illegal aliens and progressive asswipes
Click to expand...


Yet my states is far better than yours...LOL. 
Something is wrong in Ca that our economy is booming.  I cannot even fill my job openings since Dec/17. There are few suitable candidates from other states but unwilling to relocate because of family commitments.

Drill baby drill.


----------



## Geaux4it

I agree. California is the laughing stock of the United States. 

-Geaux


----------



## francoHFW

asaratis said:


> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion


Actually it's the richest state stupid, and any problems they have are due to the GOP forever refusal to have a good SSID card that would end illegal immigration. The GOP actually loves the cheap easily bullied labor, dumbass dupe. And then distract you morons with an un-American useless walls and unconstitutional harassment laws...


----------



## francoHFW

Geaux4it said:


> I agree. California is the laughing stock of the United States.
> 
> -Geaux


That is our  brainwashed right wing population who have no clue... The laughing stock and horror of the whole world at this point...


----------



## DrLove

Nutjob site alert

Home Archives - www.independentsentinel.com

Yeah Callie - quite the "shithole" 

30 Most Beautiful Places to Visit in California - The Crazy Tourist


----------



## DrLove

miketx said:


>



This your place Mikey?
Nice lawn dude!


----------



## asaratis

charwin95 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> California does have a shitload of rich people.  They have a bigger shitload of poor people.
> 
> I doubt the California polls about being happy include many vagrants.
> 
> Anything grown in California can be obtained elsewhere.  We've already been over this.
> 
> California is a shithole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True ...... Anything grown in California can be obtained somewhere....... Let me know when/where you can start buying from somewhere else. Is this mean we should stop all these produce here in Ca and let  America buy them from Mexico? Or is this mean that you stop buying your produce from your local groceries then drive to Mexico?
> 
> As I said let me know when you can find a states better than California.
> 
> Currently California economy is booming big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Products of California that are grown in other countries, including Mexico, are available at Kroger...less than 2 miles from my home.  You are a fucking idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull fucking shit..... I’m slapping both sides of your face left and right but you are so pathetic and ignorant you don’t even know how much/many of produce products coming from California.
> 
> Entire Mexico exported total of $4.8 billions of produce to the ENTIRE US. Only small portions of that goes to California.
> 
> You are more ignorant that I thought. Yes you can buy some of those products from Mexico in local groceries but majority are home grown California.
> 
> As I said repeatedly name me a states better than California. If you hate Ca this much why don’t you move to Mexico. We don’t need people like you here.
> 
> You also avoided all of my questions. Why?
> 
> 
> 
> You may want to read these link to update your self so you don’t look so ignorant all the time.
> California farms produce a lot of food – but what and how much might surprise you – Orange County Register
> 
> What Would We Eat if It Weren’t for California?
> 
> California farms produce a lot of food – but what and how much might surprise you.  Leading the nation.
> 
> State Exports from California
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As  have already proved to your ignorant, obstinate ass, there is no food whatsoever grown in California that is not grown outside of California.  You've been eating too much pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not the point I’m sticking to your thick skull.
> Talking about fucking idiot and ignorant.
> No wonder rsherm called you stupid.
> 
> _*I never disagree that some of the produce can be grown outside California. *_
> I am just telling over and over how much and how many agricultural products coming out here in California. With several links dumbass.
> 
> We buy produce and other food products from other countries like Mexico, El Salvador etc etc etc..... That is because (a) California cannot feed the entire nation, (b) part of the logistical systems in the event the chain system fail in Ca other sources steps in.
> Got that?
> _*
> If you hate California this much why don’t you fucking  MOVE?*_
Click to expand...

I already posted quotes of you saying that there are things that are grown only in California.  You're lying.

In case you haven't noticed, fuckwit....I do not live in California.


----------



## thanatos144

charwin95 said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to know what year it was decided that California was the 6th largest economy. Even silicone valley is losing businesses at a alarming rate for that to be true anymore. Texas and Washington is far more prosperous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully this helps dated  2016 and 2017. These are the latest.
> 
> Main culprits of losing businesses in Silicone Valley is the high cost of housing but over all Ca is doing very well but I can guarantee Silicone Valley will rebound.
> 
> Which states is more prosperous or strongest economy? See link dated 2017.
> Washington ......... rated #11.
> Texas ........ rated #6.
> California........ RATED #3.   WOW can you imagine that? Despite with all these despicable negativity comments about California.
> 
> 
> Here's how big California's economy really is
> 
> California Passes France As World's 6th-Largest Economy
> 
> The 15 US states where young people are moving in, jobs are plentiful, and business is booming
Click to expand...

So as I read it it doesn't show the paid decline the state is having... Pretty informative even if they are all puff pieces. This just tells me that California must have been a huge powerhouse before Democrat rule.


----------



## BrokeLoser

The Browner it gets the more of a super SHITHOLE it becomes...this only comes as a surprise to the uninformed wack-jobs that have never been to Tijuana Mehico.
Nobody but wetbacks throws dirty diapers on roadways...PERIOD


----------



## Thinker101

charwin95 said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> As  have already proved to your ignorant, obstinate ass, there is no food whatsoever grown in California that is not grown outside of California.  You've been eating too much pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not the point I’m sticking to your thick skull.
> Talking about fucking idiot and ignorant.
> No wonder rsherm called you stupid.
> 
> I never disagree that some of the produce can be grown outside California.
> I am just telling over and over how much and how many agricultural products coming out here in California. With several links dumbass.
> 
> We buy produce and other food products from other countries like Mexico, El Salvador etc etc etc..... That is because (a) California cannot feed the entire nation, (b) part of the logistical systems in the event the chain system fail in Ca other sources steps in.
> Got that?
> 
> If you hate California this much why don’t you fucking  MOVE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the plan...for a hell of a lot of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MOVE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like a great idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you waiting for?
Click to expand...


Certainly not waiting for your blessing.


----------



## bendog

asaratis said:


> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion


Federal tax revenue by state - Wikipedia


----------



## asaratis

bendog said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> Federal tax revenue by state - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

All that indicates is that California has a shitload of people making a lot of money.  California also has a shitload of people in poverty.  

California receives more in federal funding than any other state. [California gets about 99 cents for every dollar in federal taxes paid.]

California is the most populated state in the nation.  California literally has masses of people SHITTING IN HE STREETS OF SAN FRANCISCO.

California is a shithole!


----------



## bendog

asaratis said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> Federal tax revenue by state - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that indicates is that California has a shitload of people making a lot of money.  California also has a shitload of people in poverty.
> 
> California receives more in federal funding than any other state. [California gets about 99 cents for every dollar in federal taxes paid.]
> 
> California is the most populated state in the nation.  California literally has masses of people SHITTING IN HE STREETS OF SAN FRANCISCO.
> 
> California is a shithole!
Click to expand...

You asserted the rest of the country was subsidizing federal funds to Cal.  PROVE IT


----------



## asaratis

bendog said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> Federal tax revenue by state - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that indicates is that California has a shitload of people making a lot of money.  California also has a shitload of people in poverty.
> 
> California receives more in federal funding than any other state. [California gets about 99 cents for every dollar in federal taxes paid.]
> 
> California is the most populated state in the nation.  California literally has masses of people SHITTING IN HE STREETS OF SAN FRANCISCO.
> 
> California is a shithole!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You asserted the rest of the country was subsidizing federal funds to Cal.  PROVE IT
Click to expand...

All states get federal funding, dufus.

Last I heard California gets back 99 cents for every dollar paid in federal taxes.  Depending on the date of the data, there are 10 to 13 states that get LESS of their tax money back in federal funding.


----------



## bendog

asaratis said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> Federal tax revenue by state - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that indicates is that California has a shitload of people making a lot of money.  California also has a shitload of people in poverty.
> 
> California receives more in federal funding than any other state. [California gets about 99 cents for every dollar in federal taxes paid.]
> 
> California is the most populated state in the nation.  California literally has masses of people SHITTING IN HE STREETS OF SAN FRANCISCO.
> 
> California is a shithole!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You asserted the rest of the country was subsidizing federal funds to Cal.  PROVE IT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All states get federal funding, dufus.
> 
> Last I heard California gets back 99 cents for every dollar paid in federal taxes.  Depending on the date of the data, there are 10 to 13 states that get LESS of their tax money back in federal funding.
Click to expand...

So, in other words, asshole, you posted an assertion without bothering to look up facts.
Which States Are Givers and Which Are Takers?


----------



## asaratis

bendog said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> Federal tax revenue by state - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that indicates is that California has a shitload of people making a lot of money.  California also has a shitload of people in poverty.
> 
> California receives more in federal funding than any other state. [California gets about 99 cents for every dollar in federal taxes paid.]
> 
> California is the most populated state in the nation.  California literally has masses of people SHITTING IN HE STREETS OF SAN FRANCISCO.
> 
> California is a shithole!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You asserted the rest of the country was subsidizing federal funds to Cal.  PROVE IT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All states get federal funding, dufus.
> 
> Last I heard California gets back 99 cents for every dollar paid in federal taxes.  Depending on the date of the data, there are 10 to 13 states that get LESS of their tax money back in federal funding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in other words, asshole, you posted an assertion without bothering to look up facts.
> Which States Are Givers and Which Are Takers?
Click to expand...

You refuted your own claim and substantiated mine.  Thanks for posting a link with the SAME GRAPH that I posted way back in this thread.

For your edification:

The little blue lines represent the amount of money in federal funding that the states GET BACK as related to the federal taxes PAID IN.

Look down toward the bottom and you will find California listed.  It is the FIRST LINE that is short of a dollar back for a dollar paid in.  THERE ARE 13 STATES WITH SHORTER LINES!

You are a fucking idiot!  You should not be allowed to own a gun or to play with sharp instruments!


----------



## Likkmee

asaratis said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol,
> 
> Califorina is a first world state next to most of the south.
> -Higher standard of living
> -Higher quality education
> -Higher quality healthcare
> 
> You fucking cave men are so stupid that you probably should go back to school. idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> -Higher cost of living does not equate to higher standard of living.
> -Low average IQ does not equate to higher quality education (California is third from the BOTTOM).
> -California ranks 25th in healthcare.
> 
> California is a shithole.
> 
> 2017’s Best & Worst States for Health Care
Click to expand...


----------



## jasonnfree

asaratis said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Federal tax revenue by state - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> All that indicates is that California has a shitload of people making a lot of money.  California also has a shitload of people in poverty.
> 
> California receives more in federal funding than any other state. [California gets about 99 cents for every dollar in federal taxes paid.]
> 
> California is the most populated state in the nation.  California literally has masses of people SHITTING IN HE STREETS OF SAN FRANCISCO.
> 
> California is a shithole!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You asserted the rest of the country was subsidizing federal funds to Cal.  PROVE IT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All states get federal funding, dufus.
> 
> Last I heard California gets back 99 cents for every dollar paid in federal taxes.  Depending on the date of the data, there are 10 to 13 states that get LESS of their tax money back in federal funding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in other words, asshole, you posted an assertion without bothering to look up facts.
> Which States Are Givers and Which Are Takers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You refuted your own claim and substantiated mine.  Thanks for posting a link with the SAME GRAPH that I posted way back in this thread.
> 
> For your edification:
> 
> The little blue lines represent the amount of money in federal funding that the states GET BACK as related to the federal taxes PAID IN.
> 
> Look down toward the bottom and you will find California listed.  It is the FIRST LINE that is short of a dollar back for a dollar paid in.  THERE ARE 13 STATES WITH SHORTER LINES!
> 
> You are a fucking idiot!  You should not be allowed to own a gun or to play with sharp instruments!
Click to expand...

Here's another graph that shows california is a donor state.  If I'm right, will you turn in your guns and knives?
Does California give more than it gets from D.C.?


----------



## Issa

Fact that Californians are busy. 0 topics about shithole red states vs 383839294 about California from the jealous red necks.


----------



## asaratis

jasonnfree said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that indicates is that California has a shitload of people making a lot of money.  California also has a shitload of people in poverty.
> 
> California receives more in federal funding than any other state. [California gets about 99 cents for every dollar in federal taxes paid.]
> 
> California is the most populated state in the nation.  California literally has masses of people SHITTING IN HE STREETS OF SAN FRANCISCO.
> 
> California is a shithole!
> 
> 
> 
> You asserted the rest of the country was subsidizing federal funds to Cal.  PROVE IT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All states get federal funding, dufus.
> 
> Last I heard California gets back 99 cents for every dollar paid in federal taxes.  Depending on the date of the data, there are 10 to 13 states that get LESS of their tax money back in federal funding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in other words, asshole, you posted an assertion without bothering to look up facts.
> Which States Are Givers and Which Are Takers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You refuted your own claim and substantiated mine.  Thanks for posting a link with the SAME GRAPH that I posted way back in this thread.
> 
> For your edification:
> 
> The little blue lines represent the amount of money in federal funding that the states GET BACK as related to the federal taxes PAID IN.
> 
> Look down toward the bottom and you will find California listed.  It is the FIRST LINE that is short of a dollar back for a dollar paid in.  THERE ARE 13 STATES WITH SHORTER LINES!
> 
> You are a fucking idiot!  You should not be allowed to own a gun or to play with sharp instruments!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's another graph that shows california is a donor state.  If I'm right, will you turn in your guns and knives?
> Does California give more than it gets from D.C.?
Click to expand...

From you own link, dufus.

"In January 2017, the California Legislative Analyst’s Office said by several measures California is, indeed, a donor state, but just barely. It receives $0.99 in federal expenditures per dollar of taxes paid, which is below the national average return for states of $1.22 per dollar paid, according to its review of a 2015 New York Comptroller study."

California gets back 99 cents for every dollar paid in.  It is LEAST among the 14 donor states.  Poor little Delaware gets back about 50 cents for every dollar paid in.

My God, you people are STUPID!


----------



## bendog

jasonnfree said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that indicates is that California has a shitload of people making a lot of money.  California also has a shitload of people in poverty.
> 
> California receives more in federal funding than any other state. [California gets about 99 cents for every dollar in federal taxes paid.]
> 
> California is the most populated state in the nation.  California literally has masses of people SHITTING IN HE STREETS OF SAN FRANCISCO.
> 
> California is a shithole!
> 
> 
> 
> You asserted the rest of the country was subsidizing federal funds to Cal.  PROVE IT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All states get federal funding, dufus.
> 
> Last I heard California gets back 99 cents for every dollar paid in federal taxes.  Depending on the date of the data, there are 10 to 13 states that get LESS of their tax money back in federal funding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in other words, asshole, you posted an assertion without bothering to look up facts.
> Which States Are Givers and Which Are Takers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You refuted your own claim and substantiated mine.  Thanks for posting a link with the SAME GRAPH that I posted way back in this thread.
> 
> For your edification:
> 
> The little blue lines represent the amount of money in federal funding that the states GET BACK as related to the federal taxes PAID IN.
> 
> Look down toward the bottom and you will find California listed.  It is the FIRST LINE that is short of a dollar back for a dollar paid in.  THERE ARE 13 STATES WITH SHORTER LINES!
> 
> You are a fucking idiot!  You should not be allowed to own a gun or to play with sharp instruments!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's another graph that shows california is a donor state.  If I'm right, will you turn in your guns and knives?
> Does California give more than it gets from D.C.?
Click to expand...

I'm sorry if I was unduly harsh.  California has traditionally paid more in that it got out.  it's hardly a shithole, aside from the fact it tends to burn with climate change.


----------



## jasonnfree

asaratis said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You asserted the rest of the country was subsidizing federal funds to Cal.  PROVE IT
> 
> 
> 
> All states get federal funding, dufus.
> 
> Last I heard California gets back 99 cents for every dollar paid in federal taxes.  Depending on the date of the data, there are 10 to 13 states that get LESS of their tax money back in federal funding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in other words, asshole, you posted an assertion without bothering to look up facts.
> Which States Are Givers and Which Are Takers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You refuted your own claim and substantiated mine.  Thanks for posting a link with the SAME GRAPH that I posted way back in this thread.
> 
> For your edification:
> 
> The little blue lines represent the amount of money in federal funding that the states GET BACK as related to the federal taxes PAID IN.
> 
> Look down toward the bottom and you will find California listed.  It is the FIRST LINE that is short of a dollar back for a dollar paid in.  THERE ARE 13 STATES WITH SHORTER LINES!
> 
> You are a fucking idiot!  You should not be allowed to own a gun or to play with sharp instruments!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's another graph that shows california is a donor state.  If I'm right, will you turn in your guns and knives?
> Does California give more than it gets from D.C.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From you own link, dufus.
> 
> "In January 2017, the California Legislative Analyst’s Office said by several measures California is, indeed, a donor state, but just barely. It receives $0.99 in federal expenditures per dollar of taxes paid, which is below the national average return for states of $1.22 per dollar paid, according to its review of a 2015 New York Comptroller study."
> 
> California gets back 99 cents for every dollar paid in.  It is LEAST among the 14 donor states.  Poor little Delaware gets back about 50 cents for every dollar paid in.
> 
> My God, you people are STUPID!
Click to expand...


I'm taking your word for the math, but it looks like if cali gets back 99 cents for every dollar paid, it's still a donor state.


----------



## Thinker101

ScienceRocks said:


> Lol,
> 
> Califorina is a first world state next to most of the south.
> -Higher standard of living
> -Higher quality education
> -Higher quality healthcare
> 
> You fucking cave men are so stupid that you probably should go back to school. idiot.



Wow.  Comparison with the south.  Compared with all states California sucks, although healthcare comes near the top.

Best and Worst States to Make a Living 2013
Best Educated Index statistics - States Compared - StateMaster
https://www.usnews.com/news/best-states/rankings/health-care

Although taking into consideration the cost.
How Far Does $100 Go In Your State? Here’s A Map That Shows You


----------



## jasonnfree

jasonnfree said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> All states get federal funding, dufus.
> 
> Last I heard California gets back 99 cents for every dollar paid in federal taxes.  Depending on the date of the data, there are 10 to 13 states that get LESS of their tax money back in federal funding.
> 
> 
> 
> So, in other words, asshole, you posted an assertion without bothering to look up facts.
> Which States Are Givers and Which Are Takers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You refuted your own claim and substantiated mine.  Thanks for posting a link with the SAME GRAPH that I posted way back in this thread.
> 
> For your edification:
> 
> The little blue lines represent the amount of money in federal funding that the states GET BACK as related to the federal taxes PAID IN.
> 
> Look down toward the bottom and you will find California listed.  It is the FIRST LINE that is short of a dollar back for a dollar paid in.  THERE ARE 13 STATES WITH SHORTER LINES!
> 
> You are a fucking idiot!  You should not be allowed to own a gun or to play with sharp instruments!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's another graph that shows california is a donor state.  If I'm right, will you turn in your guns and knives?
> Does California give more than it gets from D.C.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From you own link, dufus.
> 
> "In January 2017, the California Legislative Analyst’s Office said by several measures California is, indeed, a donor state, but just barely. It receives $0.99 in federal expenditures per dollar of taxes paid, which is below the national average return for states of $1.22 per dollar paid, according to its review of a 2015 New York Comptroller study."
> 
> California gets back 99 cents for every dollar paid in.  It is LEAST among the 14 donor states.  Poor little Delaware gets back about 50 cents for every dollar paid in.
> 
> My God, you people are STUPID!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm taking your word for the math, but it looks like if cali gets back 99 cents for every dollar paid, it's still a donor state.
Click to expand...




asaratis said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You asserted the rest of the country was subsidizing federal funds to Cal.  PROVE IT
> 
> 
> 
> All states get federal funding, dufus.
> 
> Last I heard California gets back 99 cents for every dollar paid in federal taxes.  Depending on the date of the data, there are 10 to 13 states that get LESS of their tax money back in federal funding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in other words, asshole, you posted an assertion without bothering to look up facts.
> Which States Are Givers and Which Are Takers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You refuted your own claim and substantiated mine.  Thanks for posting a link with the SAME GRAPH that I posted way back in this thread.
> 
> For your edification:
> 
> The little blue lines represent the amount of money in federal funding that the states GET BACK as related to the federal taxes PAID IN.
> 
> Look down toward the bottom and you will find California listed.  It is the FIRST LINE that is short of a dollar back for a dollar paid in.  THERE ARE 13 STATES WITH SHORTER LINES!
> 
> You are a fucking idiot!  You should not be allowed to own a gun or to play with sharp instruments!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's another graph that shows california is a donor state.  If I'm right, will you turn in your guns and knives?
> Does California give more than it gets from D.C.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From you own link, dufus.
> 
> "In January 2017, the California Legislative Analyst’s Office said by several measures California is, indeed, a donor state, but just barely. It receives $0.99 in federal expenditures per dollar of taxes paid, which is below the national average return for states of $1.22 per dollar paid, according to its review of a 2015 New York Comptroller study."
> 
> California gets back 99 cents for every dollar paid in.  It is LEAST among the 14 donor states.  Poor little Delaware gets back about 50 cents for every dollar paid in.
> 
> My God, you people are STUPID!
Click to expand...


So california is still a net loser. Why are some of you posters   on this forum so nasty and hateful?   My theory is you are little cowardly guys that would never mouth off to anyone in real life.


----------



## jasonnfree

Issa said:


> Fact that Californians are busy. 0 topics about shithole red states vs 383839294 about California from the jealous red necks.



I don't like to call any state a shithole state.   There's good people everywhere, even in third world countries.   Too bad this asparingus or whatever his name is,  is too juvenile and ignorant to understand this.


----------



## asaratis

jasonnfree said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> All states get federal funding, dufus.
> 
> Last I heard California gets back 99 cents for every dollar paid in federal taxes.  Depending on the date of the data, there are 10 to 13 states that get LESS of their tax money back in federal funding.
> 
> 
> 
> So, in other words, asshole, you posted an assertion without bothering to look up facts.
> Which States Are Givers and Which Are Takers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You refuted your own claim and substantiated mine.  Thanks for posting a link with the SAME GRAPH that I posted way back in this thread.
> 
> For your edification:
> 
> The little blue lines represent the amount of money in federal funding that the states GET BACK as related to the federal taxes PAID IN.
> 
> Look down toward the bottom and you will find California listed.  It is the FIRST LINE that is short of a dollar back for a dollar paid in.  THERE ARE 13 STATES WITH SHORTER LINES!
> 
> You are a fucking idiot!  You should not be allowed to own a gun or to play with sharp instruments!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's another graph that shows california is a donor state.  If I'm right, will you turn in your guns and knives?
> Does California give more than it gets from D.C.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From you own link, dufus.
> 
> "In January 2017, the California Legislative Analyst’s Office said by several measures California is, indeed, a donor state, but just barely. It receives $0.99 in federal expenditures per dollar of taxes paid, which is below the national average return for states of $1.22 per dollar paid, according to its review of a 2015 New York Comptroller study."
> 
> California gets back 99 cents for every dollar paid in.  It is LEAST among the 14 donor states.  Poor little Delaware gets back about 50 cents for every dollar paid in.
> 
> My God, you people are STUPID!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm taking your word for the math, but it looks like if cali gets back 99 cents for every dollar paid, it's still a donor state.
Click to expand...

It's not my word.  It's the conclusions by those that studied and made the comparative bar graph.  Even at a return of 99 cents on the dollar, California gets well over 300 BILLION dollars per year back in federal funding.  [average $9500 for each man, woman and child in the state]


Political Road Map: There's a $368-billion reason why California depends on the federal government


----------



## asaratis

jasonnfree said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fact that Californians are busy. 0 topics about shithole red states vs 383839294 about California from the jealous red necks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like to call any state a shithole state.   There's good people everywhere, even in third world countries.   Too bad this asparingus or whatever his name is,  is too juvenile and ignorant to understand this.
Click to expand...

If you will read back in this thread, I did not claim that California is full of shitheads.  Their government has created a shithole state.  There are good people in every state and in every country.

The bell shaped curve is alive and well in all large samples of anything.

You are misguided.


----------



## otto105

asaratis said:


> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion



It’s the 6th largest economy in the world and your little conservative mind can’t grasp that right?

California makes all your bitch ass red states it’s bitch.

Now one of you bitch ass states fetch California a beer.


----------



## otto105

You want to to see shithole states?

Drive anywhere off interstate highways in red states.

Especially the south.


----------



## asaratis

jasonnfree said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, in other words, asshole, you posted an assertion without bothering to look up facts.
> Which States Are Givers and Which Are Takers?
> 
> 
> 
> You refuted your own claim and substantiated mine.  Thanks for posting a link with the SAME GRAPH that I posted way back in this thread.
> 
> For your edification:
> 
> The little blue lines represent the amount of money in federal funding that the states GET BACK as related to the federal taxes PAID IN.
> 
> Look down toward the bottom and you will find California listed.  It is the FIRST LINE that is short of a dollar back for a dollar paid in.  THERE ARE 13 STATES WITH SHORTER LINES!
> 
> You are a fucking idiot!  You should not be allowed to own a gun or to play with sharp instruments!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's another graph that shows california is a donor state.  If I'm right, will you turn in your guns and knives?
> Does California give more than it gets from D.C.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From you own link, dufus.
> 
> "In January 2017, the California Legislative Analyst’s Office said by several measures California is, indeed, a donor state, but just barely. It receives $0.99 in federal expenditures per dollar of taxes paid, which is below the national average return for states of $1.22 per dollar paid, according to its review of a 2015 New York Comptroller study."
> 
> California gets back 99 cents for every dollar paid in.  It is LEAST among the 14 donor states.  Poor little Delaware gets back about 50 cents for every dollar paid in.
> 
> My God, you people are STUPID!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm taking your word for the math, but it looks like if cali gets back 99 cents for every dollar paid, it's still a donor state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> All states get federal funding, dufus.
> 
> Last I heard California gets back 99 cents for every dollar paid in federal taxes.  Depending on the date of the data, there are 10 to 13 states that get LESS of their tax money back in federal funding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in other words, asshole, you posted an assertion without bothering to look up facts.
> Which States Are Givers and Which Are Takers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You refuted your own claim and substantiated mine.  Thanks for posting a link with the SAME GRAPH that I posted way back in this thread.
> 
> For your edification:
> 
> The little blue lines represent the amount of money in federal funding that the states GET BACK as related to the federal taxes PAID IN.
> 
> Look down toward the bottom and you will find California listed.  It is the FIRST LINE that is short of a dollar back for a dollar paid in.  THERE ARE 13 STATES WITH SHORTER LINES!
> 
> You are a fucking idiot!  You should not be allowed to own a gun or to play with sharp instruments!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's another graph that shows california is a donor state.  If I'm right, will you turn in your guns and knives?
> Does California give more than it gets from D.C.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From you own link, dufus.
> 
> "In January 2017, the California Legislative Analyst’s Office said by several measures California is, indeed, a donor state, but just barely. It receives $0.99 in federal expenditures per dollar of taxes paid, which is below the national average return for states of $1.22 per dollar paid, according to its review of a 2015 New York Comptroller study."
> 
> California gets back 99 cents for every dollar paid in.  It is LEAST among the 14 donor states.  Poor little Delaware gets back about 50 cents for every dollar paid in.
> 
> My God, you people are STUPID!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So california is still a net loser. Why are some of you posters   on this forum so nasty and hateful?   My theory is you are little cowardly guys that would never mouth off to anyone in real life.
Click to expand...

Quite the contrary, my little naive cyber friend.


----------



## Lumpy 1

asaratis said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> You refuted your own claim and substantiated mine.  Thanks for posting a link with the SAME GRAPH that I posted way back in this thread.
> 
> For your edification:
> 
> The little blue lines represent the amount of money in federal funding that the states GET BACK as related to the federal taxes PAID IN.
> 
> Look down toward the bottom and you will find California listed.  It is the FIRST LINE that is short of a dollar back for a dollar paid in.  THERE ARE 13 STATES WITH SHORTER LINES!
> 
> You are a fucking idiot!  You should not be allowed to own a gun or to play with sharp instruments!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another graph that shows california is a donor state.  If I'm right, will you turn in your guns and knives?
> Does California give more than it gets from D.C.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From you own link, dufus.
> 
> "In January 2017, the California Legislative Analyst’s Office said by several measures California is, indeed, a donor state, but just barely. It receives $0.99 in federal expenditures per dollar of taxes paid, which is below the national average return for states of $1.22 per dollar paid, according to its review of a 2015 New York Comptroller study."
> 
> California gets back 99 cents for every dollar paid in.  It is LEAST among the 14 donor states.  Poor little Delaware gets back about 50 cents for every dollar paid in.
> 
> My God, you people are STUPID!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm taking your word for the math, but it looks like if cali gets back 99 cents for every dollar paid, it's still a donor state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, in other words, asshole, you posted an assertion without bothering to look up facts.
> Which States Are Givers and Which Are Takers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You refuted your own claim and substantiated mine.  Thanks for posting a link with the SAME GRAPH that I posted way back in this thread.
> 
> For your edification:
> 
> The little blue lines represent the amount of money in federal funding that the states GET BACK as related to the federal taxes PAID IN.
> 
> Look down toward the bottom and you will find California listed.  It is the FIRST LINE that is short of a dollar back for a dollar paid in.  THERE ARE 13 STATES WITH SHORTER LINES!
> 
> You are a fucking idiot!  You should not be allowed to own a gun or to play with sharp instruments!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's another graph that shows california is a donor state.  If I'm right, will you turn in your guns and knives?
> Does California give more than it gets from D.C.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From you own link, dufus.
> 
> "In January 2017, the California Legislative Analyst’s Office said by several measures California is, indeed, a donor state, but just barely. It receives $0.99 in federal expenditures per dollar of taxes paid, which is below the national average return for states of $1.22 per dollar paid, according to its review of a 2015 New York Comptroller study."
> 
> California gets back 99 cents for every dollar paid in.  It is LEAST among the 14 donor states.  Poor little Delaware gets back about 50 cents for every dollar paid in.
> 
> My God, you people are STUPID!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So california is still a net loser. Why are some of you posters   on this forum so nasty and hateful?   My theory is you are little cowardly guys that would never mouth off to anyone in real life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite the contrary, my little naive cyber friend.
Click to expand...


...


----------



## asaratis

Here's some recent news concerning the not-so-great state of CALIFORNIA!

California has worst ‘quality of life’ in U.S.: Study


Explain that, you proud residents of The Shithole State!

Chuck Woolery just said that when he moved from California recently, he saved enough in tax money to pay for his new home in Texas!

Laugh My Ass Off!!!!


----------



## asaratis

Another point of view:

California has worst 'quality of life' in US, study says


----------



## BrokeLoser

otto105 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s the 6th largest economy in the world and your little conservative mind can’t grasp that right?
> 
> California makes all your bitch ass red states it’s bitch.
> 
> Now one of you bitch ass states fetch California a beer.
Click to expand...


The LefTard utopia of Mexifornia. 
Land of puppet masters and puppets, elites and bottom feeders, feast and famine. 
Silicon Valley and Hollyweird kicks ass and lives like kings while the rest in the state lives like human cockroaches...I thought you people hated inequality....no? But, but, but....this is different...right? GDP doesn’t translate for or impact the lower 3/4’s of the shithole population so throw that “6th largest economy” bullshit out the window.
Allow me to shed some light for you.
CA=12% of the national population...33% of the nations welfare recipients
CA=20.6% of residents live in poverty, the highest rate in the nation
CA=Home to more illegals than any other state..coincidence?
CA=Home to more incarcerated than any other state
CA=Home to more homeless than any other state
What else can I teach you about this shithole?


----------



## BrokeLoser

Issa said:


> Fact that Californians are busy. 0 topics about shithole red states vs 383839294 about California from the jealous red necks.



Rednecks like REAL Americans that speak English, rednecks like to send their children to schools filled with likeminded American kids, rednecks like to live among good quality, hard working productive Christians, rednecks don’t care for weirdos that engage in man on man butt sex, rednecks don’t like men in dresses, rednecks like to own and shoot guns, rednecks like to ride dirt bikes, rednecks like to have bonfires in the hills.
What exactly do you think rednecks are jealous of?


----------



## Mr Natural

BrokeLoser said:


> What exactly do you think rednecks are jealous of?



California


----------



## BrokeLoser

Mr Clean said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly do you think rednecks are jealous of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California
Click to expand...


As shown in detail, rednecks hate Mexifornia and Mexifornians.

Follow along and read again...
“Rednecks like REAL Americans that speak English, rednecks like to send their children to schools filled with likeminded American kids, rednecks like to live among good quality, hard working productive Christians, rednecks don’t care for weirdos that engage in man on man butt sex, rednecks don’t like men in dresses, rednecks like to own and shoot guns, rednecks like to ride dirt bikes, rednecks like to have bonfires in the hills.”


----------



## BrokeLoser

DrLove said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This your place Mikey?
> Nice lawn dude!
Click to expand...


As stated...any place turned brown turns to shithole...this isn’t rocket science folks...simple shit.
(look at the AWESOME ‘citizen’ standing in the entryway....SURPRISE!)
Thanks for pointing that out DrLove


----------



## asaratis

BrokeLoser said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s the 6th largest economy in the world and your little conservative mind can’t grasp that right?
> 
> California makes all your bitch ass red states it’s bitch.
> 
> Now one of you bitch ass states fetch California a beer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The LefTard utopia of Mexifornia.
> Land of puppet masters and puppets, elites and bottom feeders, feast and famine.
> Silicon Valley and Hollyweird kicks ass and lives like kings while the rest in the state lives like human cockroaches...I thought you people hated inequality....no? But, but, but....this is different...right? GDP doesn’t translate for or impact the lower 3/4’s of the shithole population so throw that “6th largest economy” bullshit out the window.
> Allow me to shed some light for you.
> CA=12% of the national population...33% of the nations welfare recipients
> CA=20.6% of residents live in poverty, the highest rate in the nation
> CA=Home to more illegals than any other state..coincidence?
> CA=Home to more incarcerated than any other state
> CA=Home to more homeless than any other state
> What else can I teach you about this shithole?
Click to expand...

A Californian admitted recently that more people are leaving Silicon Valley than are moving there.


----------



## kaz

asaratis said:


> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion



Like all leftist shit holes, they have the super rich and the poor.  It's the leftist legacy across the globe and through time


----------



## kaz

sealybobo said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not Mississippi state
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody from the state of Mississippi is smarter than you, is that what you're saying, you arrogant fuck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People who call other places shitholes shouldnt be so sensitive. If I hit the lotto I’d buy 1000 acres in your town then not let you hunt my land anymore.
Click to expand...


Lottos are great. They are a tax on stupid people


----------



## kaz

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not Mississippi state
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody from the state of Mississippi is smarter than you, is that what you're saying, you arrogant fuck?
Click to expand...


Don't you love how leftists preach against bigotry while they are such complete bigots?


----------



## kaz

sealybobo said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s too expensive in California for someone who does what they do for a living. People in California who work want to get paid a good wage. Republicans want a race to the bottom. They’d love to move our good paying jobs to the south but can those hicks do the work?
> 
> 
> 
> You are one arrogant fuck.
> 
> Do you think you are smarter that the smartest person in, say, Mississippi?
> 
> This should be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No because the smartest person in Mississippi isn’t from Mississippi their _*they're*_ probably from Harvard or University of Michigan.
> 
> Not Mississippi state
Click to expand...


I don't normally do spell checks, but I have to when people write posts about intelligence and cannot write the English language.  If you're going to talk intelligence, then please, spell and grammar check in at least that post.

And BTW, thanks.  "kaz" is short for Kalamazoo, Michigan, my home town.  And yes, I am a Michigan alum.  Go Blue!


----------



## kaz

bodecea said:


> Seems like the California-haters have some sour grapes tones to their posts.....can't cut it here, I guess.



You fucked up a beautiful State


----------



## sealybobo

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not Mississippi state
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody from the state of Mississippi is smarter than you, is that what you're saying, you arrogant fuck?
Click to expand...

Overall I’d probably be a 8 in Mississippi where I’m a 6 or 7 here in Michigan.

Smarter at catching gators?


----------



## sealybobo

kaz said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s too expensive in California for someone who does what they do for a living. People in California who work want to get paid a good wage. Republicans want a race to the bottom. They’d love to move our good paying jobs to the south but can those hicks do the work?
> 
> 
> 
> You are one arrogant fuck.
> 
> Do you think you are smarter that the smartest person in, say, Mississippi?
> 
> This should be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No because the smartest person in Mississippi isn’t from Mississippi their _*they're*_ probably from Harvard or University of Michigan.
> 
> Not Mississippi state
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't normally do spell checks, but I have to when people write posts about intelligence and cannot write the English language.  If you're going to talk intelligence, then please, spell and grammar check in at least that post.
> 
> And BTW, thanks.  "kaz" is short for Kalamazoo, Michigan, my home town.  And yes, I am a Michigan alum.  Go Blue!
Click to expand...

If I didn’t come from nothing I might be a republican. I should be. I live exactly as the republicans say a person should live. It may come down to an I interested in turning my back on the idea we’re all in this together.

Do you wish they would end social security? Or open to raising my retirement age? Or cutting Medicare?

That may be why I don’t like republicans


----------



## kaz

sealybobo said:


> If I didn’t come from nothing I might be a republican. I should be. I live exactly as the republicans say a person should live. It may come down to an I interested in turning my back on the idea we’re all in this together



So you  got ahead with handouts, not opportunity?  Seriously?  Explain how you accomplished that.  Few do.  Most people on handouts stay poor



sealybobo said:


> Do you wish they would end social security? Or open to raising my retirement age? Or cutting Medicare?
> 
> That may be why I don’t like republicans



You conflated two things.  Yes, I support ending social security and medicare.  I'd be open to raising the age if I can't end the programs entirely.

But do Republicans support that?   No, they don't.  And you know that.  So if that's why you're not a Republican, than become one because it's a false premise that Republicans want to end those programs.

BTW, if you want to keep those programs and have any fiscal responsibility at all, you have to support raising the ages.  People keep living longer and making those programs unsustainable


----------



## BrokeLoser

sealybobo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s too expensive in California for someone who does what they do for a living. People in California who work want to get paid a good wage. Republicans want a race to the bottom. They’d love to move our good paying jobs to the south but can those hicks do the work?
> 
> 
> 
> You are one arrogant fuck.
> 
> Do you think you are smarter that the smartest person in, say, Mississippi?
> 
> This should be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No because the smartest person in Mississippi isn’t from Mississippi their _*they're*_ probably from Harvard or University of Michigan.
> 
> Not Mississippi state
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't normally do spell checks, but I have to when people write posts about intelligence and cannot write the English language.  If you're going to talk intelligence, then please, spell and grammar check in at least that post.
> 
> And BTW, thanks.  "kaz" is short for Kalamazoo, Michigan, my home town.  And yes, I am a Michigan alum.  Go Blue!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I didn’t come from nothing I might be a republican. I should be. I live exactly as the republicans say a person should live. It may come down to an I interested in turning my back on the idea we’re all in this together.
> 
> Do you wish they would end social security? Or open to raising my retirement age? Or cutting Medicare?
> 
> That may be why I don’t like republicans
Click to expand...


REAL American citizens are “in this together” in many ways....we have agreed to take care of our elderly whom have paid their dues...few disagree with doing that.
You Democrats fuck it all up by believing you should benefit from my hard work and determination....you also believe we should take care of Mexican citizens and allow them to drop anchor babies at a rodents pace in the laps of good Americans...this alone has created major divide among Americans and the parties. FUCK FILTHY MEXICRATS!
p.s.- you were a self proclaimed Republican last year...did you forget?
I'm a Republican now


----------



## kaz

BrokeLoser said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s too expensive in California for someone who does what they do for a living. People in California who work want to get paid a good wage. Republicans want a race to the bottom. They’d love to move our good paying jobs to the south but can those hicks do the work?
> 
> 
> 
> You are one arrogant fuck.
> 
> Do you think you are smarter that the smartest person in, say, Mississippi?
> 
> This should be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No because the smartest person in Mississippi isn’t from Mississippi their _*they're*_ probably from Harvard or University of Michigan.
> 
> Not Mississippi state
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't normally do spell checks, but I have to when people write posts about intelligence and cannot write the English language.  If you're going to talk intelligence, then please, spell and grammar check in at least that post.
> 
> And BTW, thanks.  "kaz" is short for Kalamazoo, Michigan, my home town.  And yes, I am a Michigan alum.  Go Blue!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I didn’t come from nothing I might be a republican. I should be. I live exactly as the republicans say a person should live. It may come down to an I interested in turning my back on the idea we’re all in this together.
> 
> Do you wish they would end social security? Or open to raising my retirement age? Or cutting Medicare?
> 
> That may be why I don’t like republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> REAL American citizens are “in this together” in many ways....we have agreed to take care of our elderly whom have paid their dues...few disagree with doing that.
> You Democrats fuck it all up by believing you should benefit from my hard work and determination....you also believe we should take care of Mexican citizens and allow them to drop anchor babies at a rodents pace in the laps of good Americans...this alone has created major divide among Americans and the parties. FUCK FILTHY MEXICRATS!
> p.s.- you were a self proclaimed Republican last year...did you forget?
> I'm a Republican now
Click to expand...


The idea that government is going to lift anyone out of poverty is as stupid an idea as it sounds.  And is backed up by it's track record of failure in doing so.

But hey, it's not like leftists want to unchain their most reliable voters, is it?


----------



## sealybobo

kaz said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are one arrogant fuck.
> 
> Do you think you are smarter that the smartest person in, say, Mississippi?
> 
> This should be good.
> 
> 
> 
> No because the smartest person in Mississippi isn’t from Mississippi their _*they're*_ probably from Harvard or University of Michigan.
> 
> Not Mississippi state
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't normally do spell checks, but I have to when people write posts about intelligence and cannot write the English language.  If you're going to talk intelligence, then please, spell and grammar check in at least that post.
> 
> And BTW, thanks.  "kaz" is short for Kalamazoo, Michigan, my home town.  And yes, I am a Michigan alum.  Go Blue!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I didn’t come from nothing I might be a republican. I should be. I live exactly as the republicans say a person should live. It may come down to an I interested in turning my back on the idea we’re all in this together.
> 
> Do you wish they would end social security? Or open to raising my retirement age? Or cutting Medicare?
> 
> That may be why I don’t like republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> REAL American citizens are “in this together” in many ways....we have agreed to take care of our elderly whom have paid their dues...few disagree with doing that.
> You Democrats fuck it all up by believing you should benefit from my hard work and determination....you also believe we should take care of Mexican citizens and allow them to drop anchor babies at a rodents pace in the laps of good Americans...this alone has created major divide among Americans and the parties. FUCK FILTHY MEXICRATS!
> p.s.- you were a self proclaimed Republican last year...did you forget?
> I'm a Republican now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The idea that government is going to lift anyone out of poverty is as stupid an idea as it sounds.  And is backed up by it's track record of failure in doing so.
> 
> But hey, it's not like leftists want to unchain their most reliable voters, is it?
Click to expand...

Being anti government is another reason I’m not a republican. Also because I don’t relate with the members


----------



## BrokeLoser

kaz said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are one arrogant fuck.
> 
> Do you think you are smarter that the smartest person in, say, Mississippi?
> 
> This should be good.
> 
> 
> 
> No because the smartest person in Mississippi isn’t from Mississippi their _*they're*_ probably from Harvard or University of Michigan.
> 
> Not Mississippi state
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't normally do spell checks, but I have to when people write posts about intelligence and cannot write the English language.  If you're going to talk intelligence, then please, spell and grammar check in at least that post.
> 
> And BTW, thanks.  "kaz" is short for Kalamazoo, Michigan, my home town.  And yes, I am a Michigan alum.  Go Blue!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I didn’t come from nothing I might be a republican. I should be. I live exactly as the republicans say a person should live. It may come down to an I interested in turning my back on the idea we’re all in this together.
> 
> Do you wish they would end social security? Or open to raising my retirement age? Or cutting Medicare?
> 
> That may be why I don’t like republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> REAL American citizens are “in this together” in many ways....we have agreed to take care of our elderly whom have paid their dues...few disagree with doing that.
> You Democrats fuck it all up by believing you should benefit from my hard work and determination....you also believe we should take care of Mexican citizens and allow them to drop anchor babies at a rodents pace in the laps of good Americans...this alone has created major divide among Americans and the parties. FUCK FILTHY MEXICRATS!
> p.s.- you were a self proclaimed Republican last year...did you forget?
> I'm a Republican now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The idea that government is going to lift anyone out of poverty is as stupid an idea as it sounds.  And is backed up by it's track record of failure in doing so.
> 
> But hey, it's not like leftists want to unchain their most reliable voters, is it?
Click to expand...


Exactly....the Democrats pit the people against each other by invoking an ideology that “we are all in this together”. This leads the FSA (free shit army) to believe they’re entitled to part of others pay checks.
When the Mexicratic Party runs out of poor, desperate, ignorant folks to prey on they simply import replacements from Mehico.


----------



## kaz

sealybobo said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No because the smartest person in Mississippi isn’t from Mississippi their _*they're*_ probably from Harvard or University of Michigan.
> 
> Not Mississippi state
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't normally do spell checks, but I have to when people write posts about intelligence and cannot write the English language.  If you're going to talk intelligence, then please, spell and grammar check in at least that post.
> 
> And BTW, thanks.  "kaz" is short for Kalamazoo, Michigan, my home town.  And yes, I am a Michigan alum.  Go Blue!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I didn’t come from nothing I might be a republican. I should be. I live exactly as the republicans say a person should live. It may come down to an I interested in turning my back on the idea we’re all in this together.
> 
> Do you wish they would end social security? Or open to raising my retirement age? Or cutting Medicare?
> 
> That may be why I don’t like republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> REAL American citizens are “in this together” in many ways....we have agreed to take care of our elderly whom have paid their dues...few disagree with doing that.
> You Democrats fuck it all up by believing you should benefit from my hard work and determination....you also believe we should take care of Mexican citizens and allow them to drop anchor babies at a rodents pace in the laps of good Americans...this alone has created major divide among Americans and the parties. FUCK FILTHY MEXICRATS!
> p.s.- you were a self proclaimed Republican last year...did you forget?
> I'm a Republican now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The idea that government is going to lift anyone out of poverty is as stupid an idea as it sounds.  And is backed up by it's track record of failure in doing so.
> 
> But hey, it's not like leftists want to unchain their most reliable voters, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being anti government is another reason I’m not a republican. Also because I don’t relate with the members
Click to expand...



You're a Democrat because you're "anti-government?"  WTF does that mean?


----------



## Unkotare

BrokeLoser said:


> .........we have agreed to take care of our elderly whom have paid their dues...few disagree with doing that.......




By throwing them in nursing homes like some sort of long-term kennel?


----------



## Slyhunter

Unkotare said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> .........we have agreed to take care of our elderly whom have paid their dues...few disagree with doing that.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By throwing them in nursing homes like some sort of long-term kennel?
Click to expand...

I'll take a bullet to the back of my head. Better than a machete to the throat.


----------



## TheDude

ScienceRocks said:


> Lol,
> 
> Califorina is a first world state next to most of the south.
> -Higher standard of living
> -Higher quality education
> -Higher quality healthcare
> 
> You fucking cave men are so stupid that you probably should go back to school. idiot.



Cavemen is just one word. That's called a run-on sentence, and "that" is unnecessary.  Cavemen is plural, meaning more than one, so idiot should be plural as well "idiots".  You show a period before and after idiot, which looks retarded.  Your education failed you or you them. Any chance you were schooled in California?


----------



## asaratis

TheDude said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol,
> 
> Califorina is a first world state next to most of the south.
> -Higher standard of living
> -Higher quality education
> -Higher quality healthcare
> 
> You fucking cave men are so stupid that you probably should go back to school. idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cavemen is just one word. That's called a run on sentence, and "that" is unnecessary.  Cavemen is plural, meaning more than one, so idiot should be plural as well "idiots".  You show a period before and after idiot, which looks retarded.  Your education failed you or you them. Any chance you were schooled in California?
Click to expand...

Technically speaking, he was talking to you, putting you in the category of 'cavemen' and calling you an idiot.  Your educators duped you, dude.


----------



## TheDude

asaratis said:


> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol,
> 
> Califorina is a first world state next to most of the south.
> -Higher standard of living
> -Higher quality education
> -Higher quality healthcare
> 
> You fucking cave men are so stupid that you probably should go back to school. idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cavemen is just one word. That's called a run on sentence, and "that" is unnecessary.  Cavemen is plural, meaning more than one, so idiot should be plural as well "idiots".  You show a period before and after idiot, which looks retarded.  Your education failed you or you them. Any chance you were schooled in California?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Technically speaking, he was talking to you, putting you in the category of 'cavemen' and calling you an idiot.  Your educators duped you, dude.
Click to expand...


Oh fuck aren't you original.


----------



## asaratis

TheDude said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol,
> 
> Califorina is a first world state next to most of the south.
> -Higher standard of living
> -Higher quality education
> -Higher quality healthcare
> 
> You fucking cave men are so stupid that you probably should go back to school. idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cavemen is just one word. That's called a run on sentence, and "that" is unnecessary.  Cavemen is plural, meaning more than one, so idiot should be plural as well "idiots".  You show a period before and after idiot, which looks retarded.  Your education failed you or you them. Any chance you were schooled in California?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Technically speaking, he was talking to you, putting you in the category of 'cavemen' and calling you an idiot.  Your educators duped you, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh fuck aren't you original.
Click to expand...

We are all original.  Thank God there is only one of me.

BTW, you left out a comma....and a question mark.

Fuck off, dude!


----------



## charwin95

asaratis said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> True ...... Anything grown in California can be obtained somewhere....... Let me know when/where you can start buying from somewhere else. Is this mean we should stop all these produce here in Ca and let  America buy them from Mexico? Or is this mean that you stop buying your produce from your local groceries then drive to Mexico?
> 
> As I said let me know when you can find a states better than California.
> 
> Currently California economy is booming big time.
> 
> 
> 
> Products of California that are grown in other countries, including Mexico, are available at Kroger...less than 2 miles from my home.  You are a fucking idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull fucking shit..... I’m slapping both sides of your face left and right but you are so pathetic and ignorant you don’t even know how much/many of produce products coming from California.
> 
> Entire Mexico exported total of $4.8 billions of produce to the ENTIRE US. Only small portions of that goes to California.
> 
> You are more ignorant that I thought. Yes you can buy some of those products from Mexico in local groceries but majority are home grown California.
> 
> As I said repeatedly name me a states better than California. If you hate Ca this much why don’t you move to Mexico. We don’t need people like you here.
> 
> You also avoided all of my questions. Why?
> 
> 
> 
> You may want to read these link to update your self so you don’t look so ignorant all the time.
> California farms produce a lot of food – but what and how much might surprise you – Orange County Register
> 
> What Would We Eat if It Weren’t for California?
> 
> California farms produce a lot of food – but what and how much might surprise you.  Leading the nation.
> 
> State Exports from California
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As  have already proved to your ignorant, obstinate ass, there is no food whatsoever grown in California that is not grown outside of California.  You've been eating too much pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not the point I’m sticking to your thick skull.
> Talking about fucking idiot and ignorant.
> No wonder rsherm called you stupid.
> 
> _*I never disagree that some of the produce can be grown outside California. *_
> I am just telling over and over how much and how many agricultural products coming out here in California. With several links dumbass.
> 
> We buy produce and other food products from other countries like Mexico, El Salvador etc etc etc..... That is because (a) California cannot feed the entire nation, (b) part of the logistical systems in the event the chain system fail in Ca other sources steps in.
> Got that?
> _*
> If you hate California this much why don’t you fucking  MOVE?*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already posted quotes of you saying that there are things that are grown only in California.  You're lying.
> 
> In case you haven't noticed, fuckwit....I do not live in California.
Click to expand...


You are unbelievably stupid.

Let me get this straight so you don’t look so ignorant all the time. Yes there are fruits that are ONLY grown in California but are grown somewhere else in the world..... BUT they are not grown anywhere else in US except California. Stick that to your despicable ignorant attitude.
So you don’t live here. That shows you don’t really know what is going on in this states. 
Is your shithole states better than California?


----------



## BluesLegend

> Why California is a SHITHOLE



Because liberals are stupid f'ing morons that's why.


----------



## charwin95

asaratis said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> Federal tax revenue by state - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that indicates is that California has a shitload of people making a lot of money.  California also has a shitload of people in poverty.
> 
> ****California receives more in federal funding than any other state. [California gets about 99 cents for every dollar in federal taxes paid.]
> 
> !
Click to expand...


Look dumbass California is a donor state. 

You are LYING. 
Yes Ca gets about 99 cents for every dollar in federal taxes paid.....  But the national average is $1.22 per dollar. 

In January 2017, the California Legislative Analyst’s Office said by several measures California is, indeed, a donor state, but just barely. It receives $0.99 in federal expenditures per dollar of taxes paid, which is below the national average return for states of $1.22 per dollar paid, according to its review of a 2015 New York Comptroller study.


You may want to read this link and check the graph below so you don’t look so fucking ignorant all the time. 



Does California give more than it gets from D.C.?


----------



## charwin95

asaratis said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Federal tax revenue by state - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> All that indicates is that California has a shitload of people making a lot of money.  California also has a shitload of people in poverty.
> 
> California receives more in federal funding than any other state. [California gets about 99 cents for every dollar in federal taxes paid.]
> 
> California is the most populated state in the nation.  California literally has masses of people SHITTING IN HE STREETS OF SAN FRANCISCO.
> 
> California is a shithole!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You asserted the rest of the country was subsidizing federal funds to Cal.  PROVE IT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All states get federal funding, dufus.
> 
> Last I heard California gets back 99 cents for every dollar paid in federal taxes.  Depending on the date of the data, there are 10 to 13 states that get LESS of their tax money back in federal funding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in other words, asshole, you posted an assertion without bothering to look up facts.
> Which States Are Givers and Which Are Takers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You refuted your own claim and substantiated mine.  Thanks for posting a link with the SAME GRAPH that I posted way back in this thread.
> 
> For your edification:
> 
> The little blue lines represent the amount of money in federal funding that the states GET BACK as related to the federal taxes PAID IN.
> 
> Look down toward the bottom and you will find California listed.  It is the FIRST LINE that is short of a dollar back for a dollar paid in.  THERE ARE 13 STATES WITH SHORTER LINES!
> 
> You are a fucking idiot!  You should not be allowed to own a gun or to play with sharp instruments!
Click to expand...


So tell me where did this graph came from? Who is the resource of this graph? Created by anti Ca fuck wit like you?


----------



## charwin95

asaratis said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You asserted the rest of the country was subsidizing federal funds to Cal.  PROVE IT
> 
> 
> 
> All states get federal funding, dufus.
> 
> Last I heard California gets back 99 cents for every dollar paid in federal taxes.  Depending on the date of the data, there are 10 to 13 states that get LESS of their tax money back in federal funding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in other words, asshole, you posted an assertion without bothering to look up facts.
> Which States Are Givers and Which Are Takers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You refuted your own claim and substantiated mine.  Thanks for posting a link with the SAME GRAPH that I posted way back in this thread.
> 
> For your edification:
> 
> The little blue lines represent the amount of money in federal funding that the states GET BACK as related to the federal taxes PAID IN.
> 
> Look down toward the bottom and you will find California listed.  It is the FIRST LINE that is short of a dollar back for a dollar paid in.  THERE ARE 13 STATES WITH SHORTER LINES!
> 
> You are a fucking idiot!  You should not be allowed to own a gun or to play with sharp instruments!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's another graph that shows california is a donor state.  If I'm right, will you turn in your guns and knives?
> Does California give more than it gets from D.C.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From you own link, dufus.
> 
> "In January 2017, the California Legislative Analyst’s Office said by several measures California is, indeed, a donor state, but just barely. It receives $0.99 in federal expenditures per dollar of taxes paid, which is below the national average return for states of $1.22 per dollar paid, according to its review of a 2015 New York Comptroller study."
> 
> California gets back 99 cents for every dollar paid in.  It is LEAST among the 14 donor states.  Poor little Delaware gets back about 50 cents for every dollar paid in.
> 
> My God, you people are STUPID!
Click to expand...


OMG. This link proved you are very wrong. Dude do you really understand what you are talking about? 
This link proved you are really very stupid.


----------



## charwin95

asaratis said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fact that Californians are busy. 0 topics about shithole red states vs 383839294 about California from the jealous red necks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like to call any state a shithole state.   There's good people everywhere, even in third world countries.   Too bad this asparingus or whatever his name is,  is too juvenile and ignorant to understand this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you will read back in this thread, I did not claim that California is full of shitheads.  Their government has created a shithole state.  There are good people in every state and in every country.
> 
> The bell shaped curve is alive and well in all large samples of anything.
> 
> You are misguided.
Click to expand...


But your hatred, your ignorance, rotten behavior, rotten attitude a despicable person ..... thus make you a shithole human being. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asaratis

charwin95 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Products of California that are grown in other countries, including Mexico, are available at Kroger...less than 2 miles from my home.  You are a fucking idiot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bull fucking shit..... I’m slapping both sides of your face left and right but you are so pathetic and ignorant you don’t even know how much/many of produce products coming from California.
> 
> Entire Mexico exported total of $4.8 billions of produce to the ENTIRE US. Only small portions of that goes to California.
> 
> You are more ignorant that I thought. Yes you can buy some of those products from Mexico in local groceries but majority are home grown California.
> 
> As I said repeatedly name me a states better than California. If you hate Ca this much why don’t you move to Mexico. We don’t need people like you here.
> 
> You also avoided all of my questions. Why?
> 
> 
> 
> You may want to read these link to update your self so you don’t look so ignorant all the time.
> California farms produce a lot of food – but what and how much might surprise you – Orange County Register
> 
> What Would We Eat if It Weren’t for California?
> 
> California farms produce a lot of food – but what and how much might surprise you.  Leading the nation.
> 
> State Exports from California
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As  have already proved to your ignorant, obstinate ass, there is no food whatsoever grown in California that is not grown outside of California.  You've been eating too much pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not the point I’m sticking to your thick skull.
> Talking about fucking idiot and ignorant.
> No wonder rsherm called you stupid.
> 
> _*I never disagree that some of the produce can be grown outside California. *_
> I am just telling over and over how much and how many agricultural products coming out here in California. With several links dumbass.
> 
> We buy produce and other food products from other countries like Mexico, El Salvador etc etc etc..... That is because (a) California cannot feed the entire nation, (b) part of the logistical systems in the event the chain system fail in Ca other sources steps in.
> Got that?
> _*
> If you hate California this much why don’t you fucking  MOVE?*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already posted quotes of you saying that there are things that are grown only in California.  You're lying.
> 
> In case you haven't noticed, fuckwit....I do not live in California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are unbelievably stupid.
> 
> Let me get this straight so you don’t look so ignorant all the time. *Yes there are fruits that are ONLY grown in California but are grown somewhere else in the world..... BUT they are not grown anywhere else in US except California.* Stick that to your despicable ignorant attitude.
> So you don’t live here. That shows you don’t really know what is going on in this states.
> Is your shithole states better than California?
Click to expand...

Name them.

California is only one state.

I live in another state.

You live in a state of confusion.


----------



## asaratis

charwin95 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> Federal tax revenue by state - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that indicates is that California has a shitload of people making a lot of money.  California also has a shitload of people in poverty.
> 
> ****California receives more in federal funding than any other state. [California gets about 99 cents for every dollar in federal taxes paid.]
> 
> !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look dumbass California is a donor state.
> 
> You are LYING.
> Yes Ca gets about 99 cents for every dollar in federal taxes paid.....  But the national average is $1.22 per dollar.
> 
> In January 2017, the California Legislative Analyst’s Office said by several measures California is, indeed, a donor state, but just barely. It receives $0.99 in federal expenditures per dollar of taxes paid, which is below the national average return for states of $1.22 per dollar paid, according to its review of a 2015 New York Comptroller study.
> 
> 
> You may want to read this link and check the graph below so you don’t look so fucking ignorant all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Does California give more than it gets from D.C.?
Click to expand...

I don't have to read your link to know that.  I know it from previous links that I have posted.

California gets back more federal dollars than any other state.  

In 2013, California received more than 100 BILLION DOLLARS MORE than the second place state, Texas.  The numbers don't line up in columns below, but the total for each state is the last figure in each line.

*Total federal spending in millions of dollars, by state, federal fiscal 2013*
* State* *Retirement benefits* *Nonretirement benefits* *Grants* *Contracts* *Salaries and wages* *Total*
United States $1,061,181 $870,048 $506,475 $407,277 $303,990 $3,148,971
California $101,841 $98,526 $66,693 $47,657 $29,008 *$343,725  *
Texas $72,354 $64,922 $35,184 $39,051 $22,947 $234,459
New York $61,170 $59,858 $52,863 $10,744 $10,700 $195,334
Florida $76,959 $66,541 $19,062 $14,089 $14,180 $190,831
Virginia $34,719 $17,910 $9,081 $51,186 $25,133 $138,029
Pennsylvania $48,861 $40,341 $21,898 $16,181 $7,707 $134,989
Illinois $38,047 $35,761 $17,614 $6,497 $7,565 $105,483
Ohio $39,271 $33,182 $16,221 $6,265 $6,633 $101,573
Michigan $37,086 $31,458 $16,488 $4,810 $4,173 $94,014
North Carolina $35,810 $27,085 $14,202 $4,954 $11,856 $93,907
Maryland $23,739 $15,129 $9,950 $25,598 $18,570 $92,987
Georgia $31,894 $25,590 $11,625 $7,625 $11,797 $88,532
New Jersey $28,547 $27,645 $15,393 $6,442 $4,546 $82,573
Massachusetts $21,146 $20,795 $15,039 $14,572 $4,077 $75,631
Washington $24,551 $16,688 $10,541 $11,736 $9,422 $72,937
Arizona $22,360 $18,262 $9,058 $12,350 $5,275 $67,306
Missouri $22,206 $16,613 $11,566 $9,933 $5,135 $65,452
Tennessee $24,307 $19,083 $9,378 $7,641 $4,100 $64,508
Alabama $20,923 $14,662 $6,155 $9,668 $5,355 $56,762
Indiana $22,338 $17,623 $9,434 $3,140 $2,961 $55,496
South Carolina $19,388 $13,637 $5,695 $5,440 $4,624 $48,784
Colorado $16,020 $10,896 $7,092 $8,013 $6,641 $48,664
Kentucky $16,765 $13,003 $6,604 $6,436 $5,219 $48,027
District of Columbia $3,116 $1,867 $4,963 $16,784 $21,056 $47,785
Wisconsin $19,570 $14,181 $8,623 $3,224 $2,137 $47,735
Louisiana $14,740 $13,849 $9,019 $3,437 $3,656 $44,701
Minnesota $16,866 $12,757 $9,051 $3,045 $2,585 $44,304
Connecticut $11,646 $10,527 $7,047 $10,401 $1,831 $41,452
Oklahoma $14,606 $10,148 $6,400 $2,031 $4,666 $37,851
Mississippi $11,134 $9,516 $5,153 $5,786 $2,719 $34,308
Oregon $14,355 $10,490 $4,515 $1,123 $2,231 $32,713
Arkansas $11,865 $8,315 $5,484 $944 $1,906 $28,514
New Mexico $7,710 $5,471 $4,690 $6,696 $2,987 $27,554
Iowa $10,461 $7,697 $4,783 $1,600 $1,341 $25,883
Kansas $9,854 $7,267 $1,888 $1,720 $3,514 $24,243
Nevada $8,694 $6,830 $2,721 $2,884 $2,052 $23,181
West Virginia $8,485 $5,855 $3,992 $1,153 $1,831 $21,317
Utah $7,095 $5,049 $3,516 $2,237 $2,723 $20,620
Hawaii $5,336 $3,444 $2,881 $1,898 $5,750 $19,309
Maine $5,610 $3,976 $3,186 $2,079 $1,227 $16,078
Nebraska $6,231 $4,300 $2,539 $968 $1,598 $15,636
Idaho $5,440 $3,629 $2,377 $2,574 $1,118 $15,139
New Hampshire $5,096 $3,229 $1,649 $1,788 $653 $12,414
Rhode Island $3,819 $3,420 $2,410 $767 $1,134 $11,549
Alaska $2,073 $1,589 $2,649 $1,628 $2,628 $10,568
Montana $3,933 $2,392 $2,272 $443 $1,109 $10,148
Delaware $3,673 $2,668 $1,742 $272 $692 $9,047
South Dakota $2,963 $1,984 $1,558 $565 $955 $8,025
Vermont $2,359 $1,729 $1,888 $393 $546 $6,915
North Dakota $2,215 $1,499 $1,566 $490 $1,035 $6,805
Wyoming $1,935 $1,157 $1,081 $317 $687 $5,177 


Federal taxation and spending by state - Wikipedia


----------



## asaratis

charwin95 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that indicates is that California has a shitload of people making a lot of money.  California also has a shitload of people in poverty.
> 
> California receives more in federal funding than any other state. [California gets about 99 cents for every dollar in federal taxes paid.]
> 
> California is the most populated state in the nation.  California literally has masses of people SHITTING IN HE STREETS OF SAN FRANCISCO.
> 
> California is a shithole!
> 
> 
> 
> You asserted the rest of the country was subsidizing federal funds to Cal.  PROVE IT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All states get federal funding, dufus.
> 
> Last I heard California gets back 99 cents for every dollar paid in federal taxes.  Depending on the date of the data, there are 10 to 13 states that get LESS of their tax money back in federal funding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in other words, asshole, you posted an assertion without bothering to look up facts.
> Which States Are Givers and Which Are Takers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You refuted your own claim and substantiated mine.  Thanks for posting a link with the SAME GRAPH that I posted way back in this thread.
> 
> For your edification:
> 
> The little blue lines represent the amount of money in federal funding that the states GET BACK as related to the federal taxes PAID IN.
> 
> Look down toward the bottom and you will find California listed.  It is the FIRST LINE that is short of a dollar back for a dollar paid in.  THERE ARE 13 STATES WITH SHORTER LINES!
> 
> You are a fucking idiot!  You should not be allowed to own a gun or to play with sharp instruments!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So tell me where did this graph came from? Who is the resource of this graph? Created by anti Ca fuck wit like you?
Click to expand...

No.  It was linked by a pro-Cali fuckwit named *bendog. *I had linked to the same chart earlier.

See Post #441.


----------



## asaratis

charwin95 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> All states get federal funding, dufus.
> 
> Last I heard California gets back 99 cents for every dollar paid in federal taxes.  Depending on the date of the data, there are 10 to 13 states that get LESS of their tax money back in federal funding.
> 
> 
> 
> So, in other words, asshole, you posted an assertion without bothering to look up facts.
> Which States Are Givers and Which Are Takers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You refuted your own claim and substantiated mine.  Thanks for posting a link with the SAME GRAPH that I posted way back in this thread.
> 
> For your edification:
> 
> The little blue lines represent the amount of money in federal funding that the states GET BACK as related to the federal taxes PAID IN.
> 
> Look down toward the bottom and you will find California listed.  It is the FIRST LINE that is short of a dollar back for a dollar paid in.  THERE ARE 13 STATES WITH SHORTER LINES!
> 
> You are a fucking idiot!  You should not be allowed to own a gun or to play with sharp instruments!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's another graph that shows california is a donor state.  If I'm right, will you turn in your guns and knives?
> Does California give more than it gets from D.C.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From you own link, dufus.
> 
> "In January 2017, the California Legislative Analyst’s Office said by several measures California is, indeed, a donor state, but just barely. It receives $0.99 in federal expenditures per dollar of taxes paid, which is below the national average return for states of $1.22 per dollar paid, according to its review of a 2015 New York Comptroller study."
> 
> California gets back 99 cents for every dollar paid in.  It is LEAST among the 14 donor states.  Poor little Delaware gets back about 50 cents for every dollar paid in.
> 
> My God, you people are STUPID!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG. This link proved you are very wrong. Dude do you really understand what you are talking about?
> This link proved you are really very stupid.
Click to expand...

The link proves nothing of the sort.  It proves that California's claim to being a donor state is overblown.  California gets back 99 cents for every dollar paid in.  California gets back billions more in dollars than ANY OTHER STATE.  The USA sends funds to California at the rate of over 300 BILLION DOLLARS per year.

You are simply a dense person.


----------



## asaratis

charwin95 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fact that Californians are busy. 0 topics about shithole red states vs 383839294 about California from the jealous red necks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like to call any state a shithole state.   There's good people everywhere, even in third world countries.   Too bad this asparingus or whatever his name is,  is too juvenile and ignorant to understand this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you will read back in this thread, I did not claim that California is full of shitheads.  Their government has created a shithole state.  There are good people in every state and in every country.
> 
> The bell shaped curve is alive and well in all large samples of anything.
> 
> You are misguided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But your hatred, your ignorance, rotten behavior, rotten attitude a despicable person ..... thus make you a shithole human being.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

You are certainly entitled to any opinion you may hold.  That does not preclude your being a total fucking idiot.

California is a shithole!


----------



## Mr Natural

asaratis said:


> California is a shithole!


 
Don’t like it?

Don’t live there.

Problem solved.


----------



## asaratis

Mr Clean said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> California is a shithole!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t like it?
> 
> Don’t live there.
> 
> Problem solved.
Click to expand...

It's not my problem.  I have never lived there.

The only threat I see to other states is that California does not require its sanctuary recipients to remain in the state.  They are free to travel into other states.


----------



## Mr Natural

asaratis said:


> t's not my problem. I have never lived there.
> 
> The only threat I see to other states is that California does not require its sanctuary recipients to remain in the state. They are free to travel into other states


 

Yeah, so?


----------



## Ridgerunner

I really hate being purposely repetitious, but it looks like it needs to be said again...

Why California is a SHITHOLE


----------



## Care4all

California also has the most wealthy people in the nation as well...

So they have the most of the rich and the most of the poor, both living there.

What surprises me is that Florida has 19% poor....that's  within the margin of era of being tied with California for the most poor, yet Florida's real estate is relatively cheap???


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ...... I live exactly as the republicans say a person should live......




Republicans don't say all people should live one particular way. It's the democrats bag to tell people how to live.


----------



## charwin95

asaratis said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bull fucking shit..... I’m slapping both sides of your face left and right but you are so pathetic and ignorant you don’t even know how much/many of produce products coming from California.
> 
> Entire Mexico exported total of $4.8 billions of produce to the ENTIRE US. Only small portions of that goes to California.
> 
> You are more ignorant that I thought. Yes you can buy some of those products from Mexico in local groceries but majority are home grown California.
> 
> As I said repeatedly name me a states better than California. If you hate Ca this much why don’t you move to Mexico. We don’t need people like you here.
> 
> You also avoided all of my questions. Why?
> 
> 
> 
> You may want to read these link to update your self so you don’t look so ignorant all the time.
> California farms produce a lot of food – but what and how much might surprise you – Orange County Register
> 
> What Would We Eat if It Weren’t for California?
> 
> California farms produce a lot of food – but what and how much might surprise you.  Leading the nation.
> 
> State Exports from California
> 
> 
> 
> As  have already proved to your ignorant, obstinate ass, there is no food whatsoever grown in California that is not grown outside of California.  You've been eating too much pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not the point I’m sticking to your thick skull.
> Talking about fucking idiot and ignorant.
> No wonder rsherm called you stupid.
> 
> _*I never disagree that some of the produce can be grown outside California. *_
> I am just telling over and over how much and how many agricultural products coming out here in California. With several links dumbass.
> 
> We buy produce and other food products from other countries like Mexico, El Salvador etc etc etc..... That is because (a) California cannot feed the entire nation, (b) part of the logistical systems in the event the chain system fail in Ca other sources steps in.
> Got that?
> _*
> If you hate California this much why don’t you fucking  MOVE?*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already posted quotes of you saying that there are things that are grown only in California.  You're lying.
> 
> In case you haven't noticed, fuckwit....I do not live in California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are unbelievably stupid.
> 
> Let me get this straight so you don’t look so ignorant all the time. *Yes there are fruits that are ONLY grown in California but are grown somewhere else in the world..... BUT they are not grown anywhere else in US except California.* Stick that to your despicable ignorant attitude.
> So you don’t live here. That shows you don’t really know what is going on in this states.
> Is your shithole states better than California?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name them.
> 
> California is only one state.
> 
> I live in another state.
> 
> You live in a state of confusion.
Click to expand...


I’m asking you a question dumbass.


----------



## charwin95

asaratis said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> Federal tax revenue by state - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that indicates is that California has a shitload of people making a lot of money.  California also has a shitload of people in poverty.
> 
> ****California receives more in federal funding than any other state. [California gets about 99 cents for every dollar in federal taxes paid.]
> 
> !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look dumbass California is a donor state.
> 
> You are LYING.
> Yes Ca gets about 99 cents for every dollar in federal taxes paid.....  But the national average is $1.22 per dollar.
> 
> In January 2017, the California Legislative Analyst’s Office said by several measures California is, indeed, a donor state, but just barely. It receives $0.99 in federal expenditures per dollar of taxes paid, which is below the national average return for states of $1.22 per dollar paid, according to its review of a 2015 New York Comptroller study.
> 
> 
> You may want to read this link and check the graph below so you don’t look so fucking ignorant all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Does California give more than it gets from D.C.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have to read your link to know that.  I know it from previous links that I have posted.
> 
> California gets back more federal dollars than any other state.
> 
> In 2013, California received more than 100 BILLION DOLLARS MORE than the second place state, Texas.  The numbers don't line up in columns below, but the total for each state is the last figure in each line.
> 
> *Total federal spending in millions of dollars, by state, federal fiscal 2013*
> * State* *Retirement benefits* *Nonretirement benefits* *Grants* *Contracts* *Salaries and wages* *Total*
> United States $1,061,181 $870,048 $506,475 $407,277 $303,990 $3,148,971
> California $101,841 $98,526 $66,693 $47,657 $29,008 *$343,725  *
> Texas $72,354 $64,922 $35,184 $39,051 $22,947 $234,459
> New York $61,170 $59,858 $52,863 $10,744 $10,700 $195,334
> Florida $76,959 $66,541 $19,062 $14,089 $14,180 $190,831
> Virginia $34,719 $17,910 $9,081 $51,186 $25,133 $138,029
> Pennsylvania $48,861 $40,341 $21,898 $16,181 $7,707 $134,989
> Illinois $38,047 $35,761 $17,614 $6,497 $7,565 $105,483
> Ohio $39,271 $33,182 $16,221 $6,265 $6,633 $101,573
> Michigan $37,086 $31,458 $16,488 $4,810 $4,173 $94,014
> North Carolina $35,810 $27,085 $14,202 $4,954 $11,856 $93,907
> Maryland $23,739 $15,129 $9,950 $25,598 $18,570 $92,987
> Georgia $31,894 $25,590 $11,625 $7,625 $11,797 $88,532
> New Jersey $28,547 $27,645 $15,393 $6,442 $4,546 $82,573
> Massachusetts $21,146 $20,795 $15,039 $14,572 $4,077 $75,631
> Washington $24,551 $16,688 $10,541 $11,736 $9,422 $72,937
> Arizona $22,360 $18,262 $9,058 $12,350 $5,275 $67,306
> Missouri $22,206 $16,613 $11,566 $9,933 $5,135 $65,452
> Tennessee $24,307 $19,083 $9,378 $7,641 $4,100 $64,508
> Alabama $20,923 $14,662 $6,155 $9,668 $5,355 $56,762
> Indiana $22,338 $17,623 $9,434 $3,140 $2,961 $55,496
> South Carolina $19,388 $13,637 $5,695 $5,440 $4,624 $48,784
> Colorado $16,020 $10,896 $7,092 $8,013 $6,641 $48,664
> Kentucky $16,765 $13,003 $6,604 $6,436 $5,219 $48,027
> District of Columbia $3,116 $1,867 $4,963 $16,784 $21,056 $47,785
> Wisconsin $19,570 $14,181 $8,623 $3,224 $2,137 $47,735
> Louisiana $14,740 $13,849 $9,019 $3,437 $3,656 $44,701
> Minnesota $16,866 $12,757 $9,051 $3,045 $2,585 $44,304
> Connecticut $11,646 $10,527 $7,047 $10,401 $1,831 $41,452
> Oklahoma $14,606 $10,148 $6,400 $2,031 $4,666 $37,851
> Mississippi $11,134 $9,516 $5,153 $5,786 $2,719 $34,308
> Oregon $14,355 $10,490 $4,515 $1,123 $2,231 $32,713
> Arkansas $11,865 $8,315 $5,484 $944 $1,906 $28,514
> New Mexico $7,710 $5,471 $4,690 $6,696 $2,987 $27,554
> Iowa $10,461 $7,697 $4,783 $1,600 $1,341 $25,883
> Kansas $9,854 $7,267 $1,888 $1,720 $3,514 $24,243
> Nevada $8,694 $6,830 $2,721 $2,884 $2,052 $23,181
> West Virginia $8,485 $5,855 $3,992 $1,153 $1,831 $21,317
> Utah $7,095 $5,049 $3,516 $2,237 $2,723 $20,620
> Hawaii $5,336 $3,444 $2,881 $1,898 $5,750 $19,309
> Maine $5,610 $3,976 $3,186 $2,079 $1,227 $16,078
> Nebraska $6,231 $4,300 $2,539 $968 $1,598 $15,636
> Idaho $5,440 $3,629 $2,377 $2,574 $1,118 $15,139
> New Hampshire $5,096 $3,229 $1,649 $1,788 $653 $12,414
> Rhode Island $3,819 $3,420 $2,410 $767 $1,134 $11,549
> Alaska $2,073 $1,589 $2,649 $1,628 $2,628 $10,568
> Montana $3,933 $2,392 $2,272 $443 $1,109 $10,148
> Delaware $3,673 $2,668 $1,742 $272 $692 $9,047
> South Dakota $2,963 $1,984 $1,558 $565 $955 $8,025
> Vermont $2,359 $1,729 $1,888 $393 $546 $6,915
> North Dakota $2,215 $1,499 $1,566 $490 $1,035 $6,805
> Wyoming $1,935 $1,157 $1,081 $317 $687 $5,177
> 
> 
> Federal taxation and spending by state - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


Coming from an shithole human being like you. Tell me if I even read or believe you are posting.
I warned you. You talked to me this way I will fucking  trash you.


----------



## charwin95

asaratis said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You asserted the rest of the country was subsidizing federal funds to Cal.  PROVE IT
> 
> 
> 
> All states get federal funding, dufus.
> 
> Last I heard California gets back 99 cents for every dollar paid in federal taxes.  Depending on the date of the data, there are 10 to 13 states that get LESS of their tax money back in federal funding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in other words, asshole, you posted an assertion without bothering to look up facts.
> Which States Are Givers and Which Are Takers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You refuted your own claim and substantiated mine.  Thanks for posting a link with the SAME GRAPH that I posted way back in this thread.
> 
> For your edification:
> 
> The little blue lines represent the amount of money in federal funding that the states GET BACK as related to the federal taxes PAID IN.
> 
> Look down toward the bottom and you will find California listed.  It is the FIRST LINE that is short of a dollar back for a dollar paid in.  THERE ARE 13 STATES WITH SHORTER LINES!
> 
> You are a fucking idiot!  You should not be allowed to own a gun or to play with sharp instruments!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So tell me where did this graph came from? Who is the resource of this graph? Created by anti Ca fuck wit like you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  It was linked by a pro-Cali fuckwit named *bendog. *I had linked to the same chart earlier.
> 
> See Post #441.
Click to expand...


Blah. Blah Blah Blah


----------



## asaratis

charwin95 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> As  have already proved to your ignorant, obstinate ass, there is no food whatsoever grown in California that is not grown outside of California.  You've been eating too much pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not the point I’m sticking to your thick skull.
> Talking about fucking idiot and ignorant.
> No wonder rsherm called you stupid.
> 
> _*I never disagree that some of the produce can be grown outside California. *_
> I am just telling over and over how much and how many agricultural products coming out here in California. With several links dumbass.
> 
> We buy produce and other food products from other countries like Mexico, El Salvador etc etc etc..... That is because (a) California cannot feed the entire nation, (b) part of the logistical systems in the event the chain system fail in Ca other sources steps in.
> Got that?
> _*
> If you hate California this much why don’t you fucking  MOVE?*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already posted quotes of you saying that there are things that are grown only in California.  You're lying.
> 
> In case you haven't noticed, fuckwit....I do not live in California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are unbelievably stupid.
> 
> Let me get this straight so you don’t look so ignorant all the time. *Yes there are fruits that are ONLY grown in California but are grown somewhere else in the world..... BUT they are not grown anywhere else in US except California.* Stick that to your despicable ignorant attitude.
> So you don’t live here. That shows you don’t really know what is going on in this states.
> Is your shithole states better than California?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name them.
> 
> California is only one state.
> 
> I live in another state.
> 
> You live in a state of confusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m asking you a question dumbass.
Click to expand...

Your most recent question is rhetorical.

rhe·tor·i·cal ques·tion
_noun_
noun: *rhetorical question*; plural noun: *rhetorical questions*

a question asked in order to create a dramatic effect or to make a point rather than to get an answer.
"the presentation was characterized by impossibly long sentences and a succession of rhetorical questions"


----------



## charwin95

asaratis said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, in other words, asshole, you posted an assertion without bothering to look up facts.
> Which States Are Givers and Which Are Takers?
> 
> 
> 
> You refuted your own claim and substantiated mine.  Thanks for posting a link with the SAME GRAPH that I posted way back in this thread.
> 
> For your edification:
> 
> The little blue lines represent the amount of money in federal funding that the states GET BACK as related to the federal taxes PAID IN.
> 
> Look down toward the bottom and you will find California listed.  It is the FIRST LINE that is short of a dollar back for a dollar paid in.  THERE ARE 13 STATES WITH SHORTER LINES!
> 
> You are a fucking idiot!  You should not be allowed to own a gun or to play with sharp instruments!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's another graph that shows california is a donor state.  If I'm right, will you turn in your guns and knives?
> Does California give more than it gets from D.C.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From you own link, dufus.
> 
> "In January 2017, the California Legislative Analyst’s Office said by several measures California is, indeed, a donor state, but just barely. It receives $0.99 in federal expenditures per dollar of taxes paid, which is below the national average return for states of $1.22 per dollar paid, according to its review of a 2015 New York Comptroller study."
> 
> California gets back 99 cents for every dollar paid in.  It is LEAST among the 14 donor states.  Poor little Delaware gets back about 50 cents for every dollar paid in.
> 
> My God, you people are STUPID!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG. This link proved you are very wrong. Dude do you really understand what you are talking about?
> This link proved you are really very stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The link proves nothing of the sort.  It proves that California's claim to being a donor state is overblown.  California gets back 99 cents for every dollar paid in.  California gets back billions more in dollars than ANY OTHER STATE.  The USA sends funds to California at the rate of over 300 BILLION DOLLARS per year.
> 
> You are simply a dense person.
Click to expand...


You are liar and despicable human being.


----------



## charwin95

asaratis said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fact that Californians are busy. 0 topics about shithole red states vs 383839294 about California from the jealous red necks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like to call any state a shithole state.   There's good people everywhere, even in third world countries.   Too bad this asparingus or whatever his name is,  is too juvenile and ignorant to understand this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you will read back in this thread, I did not claim that California is full of shitheads.  Their government has created a shithole state.  There are good people in every state and in every country.
> 
> The bell shaped curve is alive and well in all large samples of anything.
> 
> You are misguided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But your hatred, your ignorance, rotten behavior, rotten attitude a despicable person ..... thus make you a shithole human being.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are certainly entitled to any opinion you may hold.  That does not preclude your being a total fucking idiot.
> 
> California is a shithole!
Click to expand...


Opinion is an opinion. You are entitled to your ignorance opinion ......  That doesn’t mean you can just trash talk any body. Asshole. You proved yourself a shit hole human being. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charwin95

asaratis said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> California is a shithole!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t like it?
> 
> Don’t live there.
> 
> Problem solved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not my problem.  I have never lived there.
> 
> The only threat I see to other states is that California does not require its sanctuary recipients to remain in the state.  They are free to travel into other states.
Click to expand...


California is not going away. Move the fuck out of my country. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charwin95

asaratis said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is not the point I’m sticking to your thick skull.
> Talking about fucking idiot and ignorant.
> No wonder rsherm called you stupid.
> 
> _*I never disagree that some of the produce can be grown outside California. *_
> I am just telling over and over how much and how many agricultural products coming out here in California. With several links dumbass.
> 
> We buy produce and other food products from other countries like Mexico, El Salvador etc etc etc..... That is because (a) California cannot feed the entire nation, (b) part of the logistical systems in the event the chain system fail in Ca other sources steps in.
> Got that?
> _*
> If you hate California this much why don’t you fucking  MOVE?*_
> 
> 
> 
> I already posted quotes of you saying that there are things that are grown only in California.  You're lying.
> 
> In case you haven't noticed, fuckwit....I do not live in California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are unbelievably stupid.
> 
> Let me get this straight so you don’t look so ignorant all the time. *Yes there are fruits that are ONLY grown in California but are grown somewhere else in the world..... BUT they are not grown anywhere else in US except California.* Stick that to your despicable ignorant attitude.
> So you don’t live here. That shows you don’t really know what is going on in this states.
> Is your shithole states better than California?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name them.
> 
> California is only one state.
> 
> I live in another state.
> 
> You live in a state of confusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m asking you a question dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your most recent question is rhetorical.
> 
> rhe·tor·i·cal ques·tion
> _noun_
> noun: *rhetorical question*; plural noun: *rhetorical questions*
> 
> a question asked in order to create a dramatic effect or to make a point rather than to get an answer.
> "the presentation was characterized by impossibly long sentences and a succession of rhetorical questions"
Click to expand...


That doesn’t prove anything. You are still a shithole human being.


----------



## Ridgerunner

You know asaratis I do believe you have run into a real live...


----------



## sartre play

The better question is why are you calling California a shithole? millions of Americans live there, good honest hard working Americans, every state has problems. huge population states have more things to contend with than little states with just a few million.


----------



## Markle

kaz said:


> You conflated two things. Yes, I support ending social security and medicare. I'd be open to raising the age if I can't end the programs entirely.



How do you propose that be done?  Refund all the money Americans have paid to date, plus a reasonable per annum rate of interest?

If so, I'm all or it!


----------



## Markle

sartre play said:


> The better question is why are you calling California a shithole? millions of Americans live there, good honest hard working Americans, every state has problems. huge population states have more things to contend with than little states with just a few million.



One would think California would then be able to do a better job of managing their state.

Why are more people choosing to leave California than move to the state?


----------



## rshermn

ScienceRocks said:


> Lol,
> 
> Califorina is a first world state next to most of the south.
> -Higher standard of living
> -Higher quality education
> -Higher quality healthcare
> 
> You fucking cave men are so stupid that you probably should go back to school. idiot.



Nah. They could not pass the entrance exam for high school, and certainly not college.


----------



## rshermn

asaratis said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another hater and jealous.....Poverty rate doesn't mean much otherwise Turkmenistan is better ranked better than the US and Germany for example.
> Those who are poor in California are wealthy compared to most of the inhabitants of the flyover states.
> Stop hating on us, we make most of the stuff you enjoy From shows, movies, technology, food, etc....Go to Church and follow the scripture of not being mean and hateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't hate Californians. I hate California's government, Washington politicians and intolerant liberal 'professors'.  Very few Hollywood movies are worth a shit these days.  Hollywood stars do not turn me on and have no better political opinions than Joe the Plumber.
> 
> I love California wine, walnuts, artichokes, kiwis, plums, celery, garlic, cauliflower, spinach, carrots, and beautiful women.
> 
> I am not mean and hateful.  I am admittedly harsh in the art of criticism and occasionally vulgar.
> 
> ...and yes, I love you too.
> 
> California is still a SHITHOLE!
Click to expand...


I have ben to nearly all of the states.  And none are shit holes.  In my humble but correct opinion. And, while I do not enjoy heavily populated states, I do not see them as shitholes.  If they were, they would not have the number of people living in them, and enjoying living there, as they do.
Now, some of the southern states, maybe.  Mississippi, Alabama, Texas, and a couple others, yeah,.  But like you, it is a personal opinion.  And like your opinion, it means nothing at all.


----------



## rshermn

sartre play said:


> The better question is why are you calling California a shithole? millions of Americans live there, good honest hard working Americans, every state has problems. huge population states have more things to contend with than little states with just a few million.



Simple.  They hate states that they think are liberal leaning.  And, since they are simpletons, they do not see that there are many areas that are mostly conservative.  LA, for instance.  Farming areas of the state, also.  But, if you are a con it is simply hard to think.  Just a basic brain issue.
Overall, you have it correct.  Lots of normal humans, and for some reason, people keep moving there.  Unlike some conservative states.  Though if you like Mississippi, damned if I would call it a shit hole.  Really stupid, in my humble but correct opinion.


----------



## MaryL

asaratis said:


> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion


California. Either you are a wealthy, or uber smart, because there is a razor edge. Because either way, there isn't  room for middle class or poor unless you happen to be Mexicans or black. You cant be a poor white American  plebes there. Nope, instead, we get bullocks about  open immigration, so called  "sanctuary cities"  (we never actually had a choice on), displacing poor DUMB white Americans for the profit of  the tiny tinsey  minority WHITE wealthy elitist pricks that coincidentally hire illegals and profit from this immigration disaster, but then  also manipulate American politics to benefit THEM. We have to end this madness, and people that created this mess need to die, wither on the vine, or go out of business altogether.


----------



## Tax Man

Markle said:


> sartre play said:
> 
> 
> 
> The better question is why are you calling California a shithole? millions of Americans live there, good honest hard working Americans, every state has problems. huge population states have more things to contend with than little states with just a few million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One would think California would then be able to do a better job of managing their state.
> 
> Why are more people choosing to leave California than move to the state?
Click to expand...

The population is growing. This kinda negates your contention.


----------



## EGR one

sealybobo said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> Is New York a shithole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  Upstate New York is beautiful and rather civilized.  There are portions of NYC that are shitholes.  Despite having a goddamned communist mayor, there are some great things in NYC.  I don't think NYC can be beat within the USA for its quality and quantity of excellent museums.  I've visited the Metropolitan Museum of Art (fantastic), the American Museum of Natural History (amazing), the Frick Collection (immaculate), and the Guggenheim (least impressive, but some great art).
> 
> California is the only shithole on my list of states.  Some others are on my list of states I do not plan to visit, but there are some good people in every state, including the shithole, California. (Many of the good and wise people formerly residing in California have left for better conditions.  Others will follow.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are they moving to?
Click to expand...


Many of them have been, and still are, moving to Colorado.  The main problem is that they are trying to turn Colorado into another California.  
I spent several years in California in the 60"s and loved the place.  Went back for a short time in the 90's and was horrified about what had happened to it in 30 short years.  I can only imagine what it is like today.  In the 90's, California was not only on it's way to becoming a shithole, it was beginning to smell like one.


----------



## Tax Man

MaryL said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> California. Either you are a wealthy, or uber smart, because there is a razor edge. Because either way, there isn't  room for middle class or poor unless you happen to be Mexicans or black. You cant be a poor white American  plebes there. Nope, instead, we get bullocks about  open immigration, so called  "sanctuary cities"  (we never actually had a choice on), displacing poor DUMB white Americans for the profit of  the tiny tinsey  minority WHITE wealthy elitist pricks that coincidentally hire illegals and profit from this immigration disaster, but then  also manipulate American politics to benefit THEM. We have to end this madness, and people that created this mess need to die, wither on the vine, or go out of business altogether.
Click to expand...

I am a white middle class adult. All my neighbors are middle class and so is the town we live in. I am a person who believes in DACA and not splitting families up.


----------



## Tax Man

EGR one said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> Is New York a shithole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  Upstate New York is beautiful and rather civilized.  There are portions of NYC that are shitholes.  Despite having a goddamned communist mayor, there are some great things in NYC.  I don't think NYC can be beat within the USA for its quality and quantity of excellent museums.  I've visited the Metropolitan Museum of Art (fantastic), the American Museum of Natural History (amazing), the Frick Collection (immaculate), and the Guggenheim (least impressive, but some great art).
> 
> California is the only shithole on my list of states.  Some others are on my list of states I do not plan to visit, but there are some good people in every state, including the shithole, California. (Many of the good and wise people formerly residing in California have left for better conditions.  Others will follow.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are they moving to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many of them have been, and still are, moving to Colorado.  The main problem is that they are trying to turn Colorado into another California.
> I spent several years in California in the 60"s and loved the place.  Went back for a short time in the 90's and was horrified about what had happened to it in 30 short years.  I can only imagine what it is like today.  In the 90's, California was not only on it's way to becoming a shithole, it was beginning to smell like one.
Click to expand...

Kinda what I think of col.


----------



## MaryL

Tax Man said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> California. Either you are a wealthy, or uber smart, because there is a razor edge. Because either way, there isn't  room for middle class or poor unless you happen to be Mexicans or black. You cant be a poor white American  plebes there. Nope, instead, we get bullocks about  open immigration, so called  "sanctuary cities"  (we never actually had a choice on), displacing poor DUMB white Americans for the profit of  the tiny tinsey  minority WHITE wealthy elitist pricks that coincidentally hire illegals and profit from this immigration disaster, but then  also manipulate American politics to benefit THEM. We have to end this madness, and people that created this mess need to die, wither on the vine, or go out of business altogether.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a white middle class adult. All my neighbors are middle class and so is the town we live in. I am a person who believes in DACA and not splitting families up.
Click to expand...

Really. I actually split up a  illegal alien Mexican family. Relax, it was legal, we forget about laws, but YES, laws do still exist. I say it rather flippantly, but truer words were never spoken. We split up families all the time, divorce for instance. But this poor Mexican guy slugged another poor poor Mexican guy, cops were called, and the rest is history. Yadda yadda. And, damn, all they have to do (my mantra) is legally immigrate. Only an idiot would question THAT.  But here we are, none the less.


----------



## Markle

Tax Man said:


> The population [of California} is growing. This kinda negates your contention.



You have illegal aliens and homeless flooding into the state plus most every illegal couple wants an anchor baby.

Why is this the case?
20' UHaul Truck from SF, CA to Houston, TX $3,431.
20' UHaul Truck from Houston, TX to SF, CA $1,105

https://www.uhaul.com/ReservationsMVC/RatesTrucks/

Three times the cost to move out of California because they have to pay to have the trucks brought back to California.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...... I live exactly as the republicans say a person should live......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans don't say all people should live one particular way. It's the democrats bag to tell people how to live.
Click to expand...

I mean things like work hard, don’t spend money you don’t have, go to school if you want to make more money, don’t have kids you can’t afford, save money.


----------



## Windparadox

`
I've been to California a whole bunch of times. LA, Orange County and San Diego mainly. Nice place to visit, but I wouldn't want to live there.
`


----------



## sealybobo

EGR one said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> Is New York a shithole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  Upstate New York is beautiful and rather civilized.  There are portions of NYC that are shitholes.  Despite having a goddamned communist mayor, there are some great things in NYC.  I don't think NYC can be beat within the USA for its quality and quantity of excellent museums.  I've visited the Metropolitan Museum of Art (fantastic), the American Museum of Natural History (amazing), the Frick Collection (immaculate), and the Guggenheim (least impressive, but some great art).
> 
> California is the only shithole on my list of states.  Some others are on my list of states I do not plan to visit, but there are some good people in every state, including the shithole, California. (Many of the good and wise people formerly residing in California have left for better conditions.  Others will follow.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are they moving to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many of them have been, and still are, moving to Colorado.  The main problem is that they are trying to turn Colorado into another California.
> I spent several years in California in the 60"s and loved the place.  Went back for a short time in the 90's and was horrified about what had happened to it in 30 short years.  I can only imagine what it is like today.  In the 90's, California was not only on it's way to becoming a shithole, it was beginning to smell like one.
Click to expand...

You know even Poor people in Hawaii are unhappy too?  

What do you tell black people who live in ghettos? You tell them to move.

So you are a poor person who moved from one shithole to the next? Why did you move from one shithole to another?

If you were unhappy and unsuccessful in two different places either it’s not the places fault it’s you or you keep moving to the wrong places.

I doubt California and Colorado are shitholes but maybe if you are poor they are?


----------



## Uncensored2008

ScienceRocks said:


> Lol,
> 
> Califorina is a first world state next to most of the south.
> -Higher standard of living
> -Higher quality education
> -Higher quality healthcare
> 
> You fucking cave men are so stupid that you probably should go back to school. idiot.




For whom Comrade?

California has 99.9999999999% of our wealth in the hands of a dozen Oligarchs in Silicone Valley. There is no middle class anymore. 70% of the state lives in abject poverty, as seen by the cardboard boxes that are their homes along the Santa Ana. 25% are parasites "working" for the State to crush freedom and drive business out.  This Apparatchik class has replaced the once dominate middle class.

California once had a community college system that was the envy of the nation, but the Jr. Colleges often fail to obtain regional accreditation as the focus turned from education to indoctrination. Students may not be able to read or write, but they hate Trump, as the Oligarchs have priorities.

I've lived here my entire life. This was once the greatest state in the nation. Now it is Venezuela.


----------



## MaryL

California seems to be the golden gate for illegals, not so much for American citizens. Illegal alien's credo seems to be; "It's better to ask for forgiveness than permission". And their American employers, practically drool over poor Mexicans,  oblige them and cynically use politics and amoral rationalizations to "empower" illegal aliens. We need to put  un-American  unbridled greed out of business once and for all. Stick  a fork in their ass, end them.


----------



## Issa

rshermn said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another hater and jealous.....Poverty rate doesn't mean much otherwise Turkmenistan is better ranked better than the US and Germany for example.
> Those who are poor in California are wealthy compared to most of the inhabitants of the flyover states.
> Stop hating on us, we make most of the stuff you enjoy From shows, movies, technology, food, etc....Go to Church and follow the scripture of not being mean and hateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't hate Californians. I hate California's government, Washington politicians and intolerant liberal 'professors'.  Very few Hollywood movies are worth a shit these days.  Hollywood stars do not turn me on and have no better political opinions than Joe the Plumber.
> 
> I love California wine, walnuts, artichokes, kiwis, plums, celery, garlic, cauliflower, spinach, carrots, and beautiful women.
> 
> I am not mean and hateful.  I am admittedly harsh in the art of criticism and occasionally vulgar.
> 
> ...and yes, I love you too.
> 
> California is still a SHITHOLE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have ben to nearly all of the states.  And none are shit holes.  In my humble but correct opinion. And, while I do not enjoy heavily populated states, I do not see them as shitholes.  If they were, they would not have the number of people living in them, and enjoying living there, as they do.
> Now, some of the southern states, maybe.  Mississippi, Alabama, Texas, and a couple others, yeah,.  But like you, it is a personal opinion.  And like your opinion, it means nothing at all.
Click to expand...

I respect your opinion.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Issa said:


> [
> 
> No California, by far is the best state in the union. We also think red states are shit holes...but to each his own. Let us enjoy our state and run it the way we want. In the mean time we were at the beach yesterday it 82 and yes we were swimming. Please don't hate us for that too.



Fucking liar.

It was 49° and raining yesterday.

That is the OC Beaches. The North Coast was FAR colder.


----------



## Issa

Uncensored2008 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> No California, by far is the best state in the union. We also think red states are shit holes...but to each his own. Let us enjoy our state and run it the way we want. In the mean time we were at the beach yesterday it 82 and yes we were swimming. Please don't hate us for that too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking liar.
> 
> It was 49° and raining yesterday.
> 
> That is the OC Beaches. The North Coast was FAR colder.
Click to expand...

Few days of the year of course. Didn't deny that did i ? We are not the sahara.


----------



## sealybobo

Windparadox said:


> `
> I've been to California a whole bunch of times. LA, Orange County and San Diego mainly. Nice place to visit, but I wouldn't want to live there.
> `


I wouldn’t want to live in LA either.

I live 30 minutes from Detroit. Great city called Walled Lake. I wouldn’t want to live in Detroit just like I wouldn’t want to live in LA but I’m sure there are nice suburbs a half hour away from every major city.

I’d hate to live in NYC but I’d love it if I had a nyc 1 hour from where I live.

I go vacation up north Michigan. Very country. Love it. But it’s too far from a major city. The sweet spot is to live a half hour to an hour away from the crime


----------



## sealybobo

Uncensored2008 said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol,
> 
> Califorina is a first world state next to most of the south.
> -Higher standard of living
> -Higher quality education
> -Higher quality healthcare
> 
> You fucking cave men are so stupid that you probably should go back to school. idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For whom Comrade?
> 
> California has 99.9999999999% of our wealth in the hands of a dozen Oligarchs in Silicone Valley. There is no middle class anymore. 70% of the state lives in abject poverty, as seen by the cardboard boxes that are their homes along the Santa Ana. 25% are parasites "working" for the State to crush freedom and drive business out.  This Apparatchik class has replaced the once dominate middle class.
> 
> California once had a community college system that was the envy of the nation, but the Jr. Colleges often fail to obtain regional accreditation as the focus turned from education to indoctrination. Students may not be able to read or write, but they hate Trump, as the Oligarchs have priorities.
> 
> I've lived here my entire life. This was once the greatest state in the nation. Now it is Venezuela.
Click to expand...

I may not agree with you why but I do agree the middle class is still struggling in California. Proof trump hasn’t made America great again. We’re waiting.

Remember what he said before he was president, “leadership, no matter what you’re responsible”


----------



## Uncensored2008

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *The statistic show that CA is in decline.
> Liberals spread poverty and misery.*




We are Venezuela. The State is literally crashing as we speak.

I've never seen anything like this, nor did I ever think it could happen here. This used to be a prosperous state. Now you either work for the government, or you are homeless. All for the pleasure of a dozen billionaire Oligarchs in Palo Alto.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bear513 said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol,
> 
> Califorina is a first world state next to most of the south.
> -Higher standard of living
> -Higher quality education
> -Higher quality healthcare
> 
> You fucking cave men are so stupid that you probably should go back to school. idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look California last in the number of high school graduates
> 
> 
> List of U.S. states by educational attainment - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> *State* * % High school graduate* *Rank* * % Bachelor's degree* *Rank* * % Advanced degree* *Rank*
> Montana 91.8% 1 29.5% 20 9.5% 32
> Minnesota 92.4% 2 33.7% 10 11.2% 17
> Wyoming 92.3% 3 25.7% 40 8.6% 40
> Alaska 92.1% 4 28.0% 26 10.1% 27
> New Hampshire 92.0% 5 34.9% 8 13.0% 9
> Vermont 91.8% 6 36.0% 7 14.3% 6
> North Dakota 91.7% 7 27.7% 28 7.6% 48
> Maine 91.6% 8 29.0% 22 10.3% 24
> Iowa 91.5% 9 26.7% 35 8.5% 41
> Utah 91.2% 10 31.1% 15 10.4% 23
> Hawaii 91.0% 11 30.8% 17 10.5% 21
> Wisconsin 91.0% 11 27.8% 27 9.4% 33
> South Dakota 90.9% 13 27.0% 33 8.0% 43
> Nebraska 90.7% 14 29.3% 21 9.7% 30
> Colorado 90.7% 14 38.1% 2 14.0% 7
> Washington 90.4% 16 32.9% 11 12.0% 13
> Kansas 90.2% 17 31.0% 16 11.0% 19
> Connecticut 89.9% 18 37.6% 4 16.6% 3
> Oregon 89.8% 19 30.8% 17 11.5% 15
> Massachusetts 89.8% 19 40.5% 1 17.7% 1
> Michigan 89.6% 21 26.9% 34 10.5% 21
> Idaho 89.5% 22 25.9% 38 8.2% 42
> Maryland 89.4% 23 37.9% 3 17.3% 2
> District of Columbia 89.3% 54.6% 31.3%
> Pennsylvania 89.2% 24 28.6% 24 11.2% 17
> Ohio 89.1% 25 26.1% 37 9.7% 30
> New Jersey 88.6% 26 36.8% 5 14.0% 7
> Delaware 88.4% 27 30.0% 19 12.2% 12
> Missouri 88.4% 27 27.1% 32 10.2% 25
> Virginia 88.3% 29 36.3% 6 15.4% 4
> Illinois 87.9% 30 32.3% 12 12.4% 11
> Indiana 87.8% 31 24.1% 42 8.7% 38
> Oklahoma 86.9% 32 24.1% 42 8.0% 43
> Florida 86.9% 32 27.3% 31 9.8% 29
> United States 86.7% 29.8% 11.2%
> Rhode Island 86.2% 34 31.9% 13 12.8% 10
> Arizona 86.0% 35 27.5% 30 10.2% 25
> North Carolina 85.8% 36 28.4% 25 9.9% 28
> New York 85.6% 37 34.2% 9 14.8% 5
> South Carolina 85.6% 37 25.8% 39 9.3% 35
> Tennessee 85.5% 39 24.9% 41 9.0% 37
> Georgia 85.4% 40 28.8% 23 10.7% 20
> Nevada 85.1% 41 23.0% 45 7.9% 45
> West Virginia 85.0% 42 19.2% 50 7.4% 50
> Arkansas 84.8% 43 21.1% 48 7.5% 49
> Alabama 84.3% 44 23.5% 44 8.7% 38
> New Mexico 84.2% 45 26.3% 36 11.5% 15
> Kentucky 84.2% 45 22.3% 47 9.2% 36
> Louisiana 83.4% 47 22.5% 46 7.7% 46
> Mississippi 82.3% 48 20.7% 49 7.7% 46
> Texas 81.9% 49 27.6% 29 9.4% 33
> California 79.8% 50
Click to expand...


In all fairness though, 80% of our high school students are illegal aliens.

If you took only Americans, the results would be much better.


----------



## Uncensored2008

JoeB131 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild. No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California sends more money to the Federal coffers than they get back.
> 
> The states that take more than they send are the red states.
> 
> Alabama, for instance, gets $2.00 back for every dollar they send to Washington.
Click to expand...



Nope.

It's not 1994 anymore Stalin. 

California was the single largest recipient of the Porkulus handout by Obama, which went right into the pockets of the public employee unions. California consumes vastly more federal dollars than we generate.


----------



## rshermn

MaryL said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California. Either you are a wealthy, or uber smart, because there is a razor edge. Because either way, there isn't  room for middle class or poor unless you happen to be Mexicans or black.
> 
> *I have spent a lot of time in California.  Enough time to know you are way wrong.  And the stats say 49.7% of the population is middle class in California.   So, you are flat wrong.  What a surprise.
> If you have a problem with the mexicans coming into the US from Mexico, then perhaps you should talk to farmers, me poor ignorant girl.  Because they can not get non mexican workers to pick their crops, or do the work that they need done.  Same in many other states.  So, they bring in the workers from Mexico, based on a promise of work, and you want them thrown out.  Simply proving you are ignorant.   Cons love low priced produce, but hate the people brought here to pick it.  *
Click to expand...


----------



## Uncensored2008

miketx said:


>




This is LITERALLY a few miles from my house;


----------



## Uncensored2008

Uncensored2008 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is LITERALLY a few miles from my house; See the "A," That's Angels Stadium.
Click to expand...


----------



## asaratis

sartre play said:


> The better question is why are you calling California a shithole? millions of Americans live there, good honest hard working Americans, every state has problems. huge population states have more things to contend with than little states with just a few million.


It is true that California has a lot of good, honest, hard working people.  I have already stated that my criticism of California stems from its plethora of liberal politicians that have enabled the state to become a shithole.  I sympathize with the general population for having to put up with the results of rampant liberalism, the influx and coddling of illegal aliens and the crime they bring.  The Kate Steinle family and friends come to mind.


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> I may not agree with you why but I do agree the middle class is still struggling in California. Proof trump hasn’t made America great again. We’re waiting.
> 
> Remember what he said before he was president, “leadership, no matter what you’re responsible”



You pretty much don't have a middle-income group. do you?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Issa said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> No California, by far is the best state in the union. We also think red states are shit holes...but to each his own. Let us enjoy our state and run it the way we want. In the mean time we were at the beach yesterday it 82 and yes we were swimming. Please don't hate us for that too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking liar.
> 
> It was 49° and raining yesterday.
> 
> That is the OC Beaches. The North Coast was FAR colder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Few days of the year of course. Didn't deny that did i ? We are not the sahara.
Click to expand...



Scumbag, you lied that you were swimming at the beach yesterday.

You don't live in California, you're another troll from Pyonyang.


----------



## MaryL

Uncensored2008 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild. No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California sends more money to the Federal coffers than they get back.
> 
> The states that take more than they send are the red states.
> 
> Alabama, for instance, gets $2.00 back for every dollar they send to Washington.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> It's not 1994 anymore Stalin.
> 
> California was the single largest recipient of the Porkulus handout by Obama, which went right into the pockets of the public employee unions. California consumes vastly more federal dollars than we generate.
Click to expand...

I am surprised at what a bang up job those  apparatchiks of the people's republic of Californistan have done , they are amazing. They practically create an atmosphere  of toxicity of us mainland Americans, they  create sanctuary cities for non Americans, practically embrace all forms of buggery, court high tech industries,  and  manage to alienate mainstream American  AND go broke all at the same time. Bravo, jolly  good work!


----------



## EGR one

MordechaiGoodbud said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, you conservatives are so ignorant.
> 
> Here is the fact.  California is the 9th richest state in the U.S.  List of U.S. states by income - Wikipedia
> 
> The poorest states with the highest poverty rates are all run by republicans.
Click to expand...


Household income rating is only half the picture.  The cost of living in each area is the other half.  Quality of life (financially) is how much is left over after you pay the cost of living.  Californians have a higher household income rating than Southern states, but it also has a much higher cost of living, and a much higher state tax load.  

That is why the middle class is moving out of California.  Slightly lower wages elsewhere, but better living standards due to lower cost of living and lower tax burden.


----------



## sealybobo

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I may not agree with you why but I do agree the middle class is still struggling in California. Proof trump hasn’t made America great again. We’re waiting.
> 
> Remember what he said before he was president, “leadership, no matter what you’re responsible”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You pretty much don't have a middle-income group. do you?
Click to expand...

I don’t understand who you mean? Michiganders or Americans?

I agree the middle class is disappearing. People who look like they live middle class are actually lower middle class and struggling with debt and zero savings


----------



## Uncensored2008

sealybobo said:


> [
> I wouldn’t want to live in LA either.
> 
> I live 30 minutes from Detroit. Great city called Walled Lake. I wouldn’t want to live in Detroit just like I wouldn’t want to live in LA but I’m sure there are nice suburbs a half hour away from every major city.
> 
> I’d hate to live in NYC but I’d love it if I had a nyc 1 hour from where I live.
> 
> I go vacation up north Michigan. Very country. Love it. But it’s too far from a major city. The sweet spot is to live a half hour to an hour away from the crime



LA sucks.

There is nothing worthwhile in LA. Riverside and San Diego are both superior for culture, dining, and ambiance.

The attractions are in Visallia (Magic Mountain), Buena Park (Knotts), and Anaheim (Disney, Angels, Ducks)

LA is a shit hole.


----------



## sealybobo

Uncensored2008 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I wouldn’t want to live in LA either.
> 
> I live 30 minutes from Detroit. Great city called Walled Lake. I wouldn’t want to live in Detroit just like I wouldn’t want to live in LA but I’m sure there are nice suburbs a half hour away from every major city.
> 
> I’d hate to live in NYC but I’d love it if I had a nyc 1 hour from where I live.
> 
> I go vacation up north Michigan. Very country. Love it. But it’s too far from a major city. The sweet spot is to live a half hour to an hour away from the crime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA sucks.
> 
> There is nothing worthwhile in LA. Riverside and San Diego are both superior for culture, dining, and ambiance.
> 
> The attractions are in Visallia (Magic Mountain), Buena Park (Knotts), and Anaheim (Disney, Angels, Ducks)
> 
> LA is a shit hole.
Click to expand...

I know I went to the staples center for eastec. Stayed at the holiday in across the street and walked the streets at night. Ew. 

I would never want to live in Detroit either or nyc. Chicago was cool. I might accept a job if it were downtown Chicago.


----------



## Uncensored2008

sealybobo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol,
> 
> Califorina is a first world state next to most of the south.
> -Higher standard of living
> -Higher quality education
> -Higher quality healthcare
> 
> You fucking cave men are so stupid that you probably should go back to school. idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For whom Comrade?
> 
> California has 99.9999999999% of our wealth in the hands of a dozen Oligarchs in Silicone Valley. There is no middle class anymore. 70% of the state lives in abject poverty, as seen by the cardboard boxes that are their homes along the Santa Ana. 25% are parasites "working" for the State to crush freedom and drive business out.  This Apparatchik class has replaced the once dominate middle class.
> 
> California once had a community college system that was the envy of the nation, but the Jr. Colleges often fail to obtain regional accreditation as the focus turned from education to indoctrination. Students may not be able to read or write, but they hate Trump, as the Oligarchs have priorities.
> 
> I've lived here my entire life. This was once the greatest state in the nation. Now it is Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I may not agree with you why but I do agree the middle class is still struggling in California. Proof trump hasn’t made America great again. We’re waiting.
> 
> Remember what he said before he was president, “leadership, no matter what you’re responsible”
Click to expand...



Trump?


This is fucking Kim Jong "Jerry" Brown.  The state started going down the shitter under Grey Davis, Ahnold did nothing to make things better once the public union thugs cut his balls off. He became their bitch from that point on. But Brown fucked this state to the point of disaster. He is servant of the Silicone Valley Oligarchs and openly wages war to crush the middle class, which is exactly what he has done.

The only thing Trump could do to rescue California is send in federal troops to drag Brown and his goons off in chains. 

Start with a federal audit of the openly corrupt elections.


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I wouldn’t want to live in LA either.
> 
> I live 30 minutes from Detroit. Great city called Walled Lake. I wouldn’t want to live in Detroit just like I wouldn’t want to live in LA but I’m sure there are nice suburbs a half hour away from every major city.
> 
> I’d hate to live in NYC but I’d love it if I had a nyc 1 hour from where I live.
> 
> I go vacation up north Michigan. Very country. Love it. But it’s too far from a major city. The sweet spot is to live a half hour to an hour away from the crime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA sucks.
> 
> There is nothing worthwhile in LA. Riverside and San Diego are both superior for culture, dining, and ambiance.
> 
> The attractions are in Visallia (Magic Mountain), Buena Park (Knotts), and Anaheim (Disney, Angels, Ducks)
> 
> LA is a shit hole.
Click to expand...

Riverside!?


----------



## sealybobo

Uncensored2008 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol,
> 
> Califorina is a first world state next to most of the south.
> -Higher standard of living
> -Higher quality education
> -Higher quality healthcare
> 
> You fucking cave men are so stupid that you probably should go back to school. idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For whom Comrade?
> 
> California has 99.9999999999% of our wealth in the hands of a dozen Oligarchs in Silicone Valley. There is no middle class anymore. 70% of the state lives in abject poverty, as seen by the cardboard boxes that are their homes along the Santa Ana. 25% are parasites "working" for the State to crush freedom and drive business out.  This Apparatchik class has replaced the once dominate middle class.
> 
> California once had a community college system that was the envy of the nation, but the Jr. Colleges often fail to obtain regional accreditation as the focus turned from education to indoctrination. Students may not be able to read or write, but they hate Trump, as the Oligarchs have priorities.
> 
> I've lived here my entire life. This was once the greatest state in the nation. Now it is Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I may not agree with you why but I do agree the middle class is still struggling in California. Proof trump hasn’t made America great again. We’re waiting.
> 
> Remember what he said before he was president, “leadership, no matter what you’re responsible”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump?
> 
> 
> This is fucking Kim Jong "Jerry" Brown.  The state started going down the shitter under Grey Davis, Ahnold did nothing to make things better once the public union thugs cut his balls off. He became their bitch from that point on. But Brown fucked this state to the point of disaster. He is servant of the Silicone Valley Oligarchs and openly wages war to crush the middle class, which is exactly what he has done.
> 
> The only thing Trump could do to rescue California is send in federal troops to drag Brown and his goons off in chains.
> 
> Start with a federal audit of the openly corrupt elections.
Click to expand...

If you’re a republican complaining about how the rich powerful corporations own the government, I find that to be hilarious because that’s the gop on a federal level.

You guys don’t like silicone valley and soros but you don’t mind the corporations controlling the gop?

You voted for a Supreme Court that represents the corporations more than we the people but you hate on industries like Detroit’s auto industry where the workers used to make a lot of money. 

Maybe California workers should unionize against Silicon Valley?


----------



## MaryL

Uncensored2008 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is LITERALLY a few miles from my house;
Click to expand...

I have seen those elitist pricks in their spandex on their multi thousand dollar bicycles,  cruising by the poor and acting aloof and at the same time opining about poor Mexicans. It's  the height of liberal hypocrisy. Reminds me of Marie Antoinette thumbing her nose at the fifth state, and that didn't end well, did it?


----------



## Uncensored2008

sealybobo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I wouldn’t want to live in LA either.
> 
> I live 30 minutes from Detroit. Great city called Walled Lake. I wouldn’t want to live in Detroit just like I wouldn’t want to live in LA but I’m sure there are nice suburbs a half hour away from every major city.
> 
> I’d hate to live in NYC but I’d love it if I had a nyc 1 hour from where I live.
> 
> I go vacation up north Michigan. Very country. Love it. But it’s too far from a major city. The sweet spot is to live a half hour to an hour away from the crime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA sucks.
> 
> There is nothing worthwhile in LA. Riverside and San Diego are both superior for culture, dining, and ambiance.
> 
> The attractions are in Visallia (Magic Mountain), Buena Park (Knotts), and Anaheim (Disney, Angels, Ducks)
> 
> LA is a shit hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I went to the staples center for eastec. Stayed at the holiday in across the street and walked the streets at night. Ew.
> 
> I would never want to live in Detroit either or nyc. Chicago was cool. I might accept a job if it were downtown Chicago.
Click to expand...



I have season tickets to the Kings, spend a lot of time at Staples. 

You ALWAYS wonder if you'll make it home alive after the games (I take the train to Norwalk, then drive home)


----------



## Uncensored2008

MaryL said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is LITERALLY a few miles from my house;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have seen those elitist pricks in their spandex on their multi thousand dollar bicycles, it's the height of liberal hypocrisy. Reminds me of Marie Antoinette thumbing her nose at the fifth state, and that didn't end well, did it?
Click to expand...



Ooops, the one in blue is actually my son. 

I was really pointing out the vast homeless population.


----------



## EGR one

sealybobo said:


> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> Is New York a shithole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  Upstate New York is beautiful and rather civilized.  There are portions of NYC that are shitholes.  Despite having a goddamned communist mayor, there are some great things in NYC.  I don't think NYC can be beat within the USA for its quality and quantity of excellent museums.  I've visited the Metropolitan Museum of Art (fantastic), the American Museum of Natural History (amazing), the Frick Collection (immaculate), and the Guggenheim (least impressive, but some great art).
> 
> California is the only shithole on my list of states.  Some others are on my list of states I do not plan to visit, but there are some good people in every state, including the shithole, California. (Many of the good and wise people formerly residing in California have left for better conditions.  Others will follow.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are they moving to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many of them have been, and still are, moving to Colorado.  The main problem is that they are trying to turn Colorado into another California.
> I spent several years in California in the 60"s and loved the place.  Went back for a short time in the 90's and was horrified about what had happened to it in 30 short years.  I can only imagine what it is like today.  In the 90's, California was not only on it's way to becoming a shithole, it was beginning to smell like one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know even Poor people in Hawaii are unhappy too?
> 
> What do you tell black people who live in ghettos? You tell them to move.
> 
> So you are a poor person who moved from one shithole to the next? Why did you move from one shithole to another?
> 
> If you were unhappy and unsuccessful in two different places either it’s not the places fault it’s you or you keep moving to the wrong places.
> 
> I doubt California and Colorado are shitholes but maybe if you are poor they are?
Click to expand...


I am not poor, and I am not rich.  I retired 21 years ago at the age of 55, and I live a comfortable life style in Florida.  I have never been unsuccessful anywhere.  I retired early so that I could travel while I was still healthy enough to do so.  I traveled extensively throughout America until I got tired of traveling, and then returned to Florida to live.

I tell anyone that you are what you make of yourself.  You get out of life only what you are willing to put into it.  

Colorado is not a shithole yet, but the implants from California are working hard at turning it into one.


----------



## sealybobo

Uncensored2008 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I wouldn’t want to live in LA either.
> 
> I live 30 minutes from Detroit. Great city called Walled Lake. I wouldn’t want to live in Detroit just like I wouldn’t want to live in LA but I’m sure there are nice suburbs a half hour away from every major city.
> 
> I’d hate to live in NYC but I’d love it if I had a nyc 1 hour from where I live.
> 
> I go vacation up north Michigan. Very country. Love it. But it’s too far from a major city. The sweet spot is to live a half hour to an hour away from the crime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA sucks.
> 
> There is nothing worthwhile in LA. Riverside and San Diego are both superior for culture, dining, and ambiance.
> 
> The attractions are in Visallia (Magic Mountain), Buena Park (Knotts), and Anaheim (Disney, Angels, Ducks)
> 
> LA is a shit hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I went to the staples center for eastec. Stayed at the holiday in across the street and walked the streets at night. Ew.
> 
> I would never want to live in Detroit either or nyc. Chicago was cool. I might accept a job if it were downtown Chicago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have season tickets to the Kings, spend a lot of time at Staples.
> 
> You ALWAYS wonder if you'll make it home alive after the games (I take the train to Norwalk, then drive home)
Click to expand...

I’m a pretty tough guy and grew up in Detroit. I was trying to scalp laker tickets and this street guy tried to scam me. When I didn’t fall for it and called him on it he said something like “you’re not in Kansas anymore” and I said “bitch I’m from Detroit” and he shut up.

Then this scateboarder bum mistook me for someone else one night and almost hit me with his scateboard before his old lady realized I wasn’t the guy. Lol crazy place


----------



## Thinker101

sealybobo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I wouldn’t want to live in LA either.
> 
> I live 30 minutes from Detroit. Great city called Walled Lake. I wouldn’t want to live in Detroit just like I wouldn’t want to live in LA but I’m sure there are nice suburbs a half hour away from every major city.
> 
> I’d hate to live in NYC but I’d love it if I had a nyc 1 hour from where I live.
> 
> I go vacation up north Michigan. Very country. Love it. But it’s too far from a major city. The sweet spot is to live a half hour to an hour away from the crime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA sucks.
> 
> There is nothing worthwhile in LA. Riverside and San Diego are both superior for culture, dining, and ambiance.
> 
> The attractions are in Visallia (Magic Mountain), Buena Park (Knotts), and Anaheim (Disney, Angels, Ducks)
> 
> LA is a shit hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I went to the staples center for eastec. Stayed at the holiday in across the street and walked the streets at night. Ew.
> 
> I would never want to live in Detroit either or nyc. Chicago was cool. I might accept a job if it were downtown Chicago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have season tickets to the Kings, spend a lot of time at Staples.
> 
> You ALWAYS wonder if you'll make it home alive after the games (I take the train to Norwalk, then drive home)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m a pretty tough guy and grew up in Detroit. I was trying to scalp laker tickets and this street guy tried to scam me. When I didn’t fall for it and called him on it he said something like “you’re not in Kansas anymore” and I said “bitch I’m from Detroit” and he shut up.
> 
> Then this scateboarder bum mistook me for someone else one night and almost hit me with his scateboard before his old lady realized I wasn’t the guy. Lol crazy place
Click to expand...


You mentioned that you doubted California was a shithole...welcome to Southern California.
santa ana riverbed - Bing video


----------



## sealybobo

EGR one said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is New York a shithole?
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Upstate New York is beautiful and rather civilized.  There are portions of NYC that are shitholes.  Despite having a goddamned communist mayor, there are some great things in NYC.  I don't think NYC can be beat within the USA for its quality and quantity of excellent museums.  I've visited the Metropolitan Museum of Art (fantastic), the American Museum of Natural History (amazing), the Frick Collection (immaculate), and the Guggenheim (least impressive, but some great art).
> 
> California is the only shithole on my list of states.  Some others are on my list of states I do not plan to visit, but there are some good people in every state, including the shithole, California. (Many of the good and wise people formerly residing in California have left for better conditions.  Others will follow.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are they moving to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many of them have been, and still are, moving to Colorado.  The main problem is that they are trying to turn Colorado into another California.
> I spent several years in California in the 60"s and loved the place.  Went back for a short time in the 90's and was horrified about what had happened to it in 30 short years.  I can only imagine what it is like today.  In the 90's, California was not only on it's way to becoming a shithole, it was beginning to smell like one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know even Poor people in Hawaii are unhappy too?
> 
> What do you tell black people who live in ghettos? You tell them to move.
> 
> So you are a poor person who moved from one shithole to the next? Why did you move from one shithole to another?
> 
> If you were unhappy and unsuccessful in two different places either it’s not the places fault it’s you or you keep moving to the wrong places.
> 
> I doubt California and Colorado are shitholes but maybe if you are poor they are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not poor, and I am not rich.  I retired 21 years ago at the age of 55, and I live a comfortable life style in Florida.  I have never been unsuccessful anywhere.  I retired early so that I could travel while I was still healthy enough to do so.  I traveled extensively throughout America until I got tired of traveling, and then returned to Florida to live.
> 
> I tell anyone that you are what you make of yourself.  You get out of life only what you are willing to put into it.
> 
> Colorado is not a shithole yet, but the implants from California are working hard at turning it into one.
Click to expand...

I’m just saying the people you blame may not be the people responsible for why

A. Wages are down
B. Insurance costs going up
C. No one is saving for retirement
D. We aren’t doing as well as our parents did

I make more money than my parents did but they had it good. They got social security and Medicare cheap, good interest on their savings, pensions. I’m 47. How much do I need to retire at 65? Depends on if my social security and Medicare are as good as you got it now


----------



## skye

California is a shithole   because California has become a welfare State,  full of illegals.. and lazy people who just want money....

Vote for the Left and get your Welfare while you can....

Disgusting human beings who never wanted to work just wanted money for free.

    not going to work you lazy scum....sorry!


----------



## MaryL

Uncensored2008 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is LITERALLY a few miles from my house;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have seen those elitist pricks in their spandex on their multi thousand dollar bicycles, it's the height of liberal hypocrisy. Reminds me of Marie Antoinette thumbing her nose at the fifth state, and that didn't end well, did it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ooops, the one in blue is actually my son.
> 
> I was really pointing out the vast homeless population.
Click to expand...

Blue  spandex,blue tarps, blue dumpster?  I am  avid cyclist, but thanks for the photos, I have seen the rising tide of homeless and use a camera.  My bike is over 20 years old, cost 200 bucks. It's NOW my sole means of transportation, out of necessity. As I cycle every morning to  work, I see the growing numbers of mostly white people living in tents and sleeping on cardboard along the bike path. All the homeless that have multiplied  in the last 20 years, and how we causally just seem to accept it. It's like global warming, do we just ignore it, or do we do something about it?


----------



## skye

If this is not a shithole I don't know what is






and this is only one photo example of how it has become  over there.......disgusting!


----------



## Thinker101

skye said:


> If this is not a shithole I don't know what is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is only one photo example of how it has become  over there.......disgusting!



What the heck!!!  This must be the high rent neighborhood, I see a camper.


----------



## skye

Thinker101 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this is not a shithole I don't know what is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is only one photo example of how it has become  over there.......disgusting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck!!!  This must be the high rent neighborhood, I see a camper.
Click to expand...



That's exactly what it is!  .....lol


----------



## rshermn

Uncensored2008 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol,
> 
> Califorina is a first world state next to most of the south.
> -Higher standard of living
> -Higher quality education
> -Higher quality healthcare
> 
> You fucking cave men are so stupid that you probably should go back to school. idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look California last in the number of high school graduates
> 
> 
> List of U.S. states by educational attainment - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> *State* * % High school graduate* *Rank* * % Bachelor's degree* *Rank* * % Advanced degree* *Rank*
> Montana 91.8% 1 29.5% 20 9.5% 32
> Minnesota 92.4% 2 33.7% 10 11.2% 17
> Wyoming 92.3% 3 25.7% 40 8.6% 40
> Alaska 92.1% 4 28.0% 26 10.1% 27
> New Hampshire 92.0% 5 34.9% 8 13.0% 9
> Vermont 91.8% 6 36.0% 7 14.3% 6
> North Dakota 91.7% 7 27.7% 28 7.6% 48
> Maine 91.6% 8 29.0% 22 10.3% 24
> Iowa 91.5% 9 26.7% 35 8.5% 41
> Utah 91.2% 10 31.1% 15 10.4% 23
> Hawaii 91.0% 11 30.8% 17 10.5% 21
> Wisconsin 91.0% 11 27.8% 27 9.4% 33
> South Dakota 90.9% 13 27.0% 33 8.0% 43
> Nebraska 90.7% 14 29.3% 21 9.7% 30
> Colorado 90.7% 14 38.1% 2 14.0% 7
> Washington 90.4% 16 32.9% 11 12.0% 13
> Kansas 90.2% 17 31.0% 16 11.0% 19
> Connecticut 89.9% 18 37.6% 4 16.6% 3
> Oregon 89.8% 19 30.8% 17 11.5% 15
> Massachusetts 89.8% 19 40.5% 1 17.7% 1
> Michigan 89.6% 21 26.9% 34 10.5% 21
> Idaho 89.5% 22 25.9% 38 8.2% 42
> Maryland 89.4% 23 37.9% 3 17.3% 2
> District of Columbia 89.3% 54.6% 31.3%
> Pennsylvania 89.2% 24 28.6% 24 11.2% 17
> Ohio 89.1% 25 26.1% 37 9.7% 30
> New Jersey 88.6% 26 36.8% 5 14.0% 7
> Delaware 88.4% 27 30.0% 19 12.2% 12
> Missouri 88.4% 27 27.1% 32 10.2% 25
> Virginia 88.3% 29 36.3% 6 15.4% 4
> Illinois 87.9% 30 32.3% 12 12.4% 11
> Indiana 87.8% 31 24.1% 42 8.7% 38
> Oklahoma 86.9% 32 24.1% 42 8.0% 43
> Florida 86.9% 32 27.3% 31 9.8% 29
> United States 86.7% 29.8% 11.2%
> Rhode Island 86.2% 34 31.9% 13 12.8% 10
> Arizona 86.0% 35 27.5% 30 10.2% 25
> North Carolina 85.8% 36 28.4% 25 9.9% 28
> New York 85.6% 37 34.2% 9 14.8% 5
> South Carolina 85.6% 37 25.8% 39 9.3% 35
> Tennessee 85.5% 39 24.9% 41 9.0% 37
> Georgia 85.4% 40 28.8% 23 10.7% 20
> Nevada 85.1% 41 23.0% 45 7.9% 45
> West Virginia 85.0% 42 19.2% 50 7.4% 50
> Arkansas 84.8% 43 21.1% 48 7.5% 49
> Alabama 84.3% 44 23.5% 44 8.7% 38
> New Mexico 84.2% 45 26.3% 36 11.5% 15
> Kentucky 84.2% 45 22.3% 47 9.2% 36
> Louisiana 83.4% 47 22.5% 46 7.7% 46
> Mississippi 82.3% 48 20.7% 49 7.7% 46
> Texas 81.9% 49 27.6% 29 9.4% 33
> California 79.8% 50
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In all fairness though, 80% of our high school students are illegal aliens.
> 
> If you took only Americans, the results would be much better.
Click to expand...

I notice, me boy, that you posted a whole bunch of numbers, but provided no link to a source.  That would be because your numbers are pure bulshit. You are lying again, me boy.  Big time.
Here is an actual link to the numbers:
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-rates-state-by-state/?utm_term=.7d86aef831d3
This is a link to a the study done by the Pew Research group.  And, for your knowledge, CALIFORNIA IS NOT LAST.  IT'S PERCENTAGE IS 80%.  WHICH IS ABOUT AVERAGE.  DIPSHIT.

THE LOW NUMBERS ARE WHAT A RATIONAL PERSON WOULD EXPECT.  IN THE 70% AREA ARE ALASKA, ARKANSAS, COLORADO, FLORIDA, GEORGIA, MICHIGAN, MISSISSIPPI, NEW MEXICO, OREGON, SOUTH CAROLINA, AND WYOMING.  HIGHEST WAS IOWA, WHICH WAS THE ONLY STATE AT 090%,   
REALLY, LYING IS BULLSHIT.  YOU SIMPLY WASTE PEOPLE"S TIME AND PROVE THAT YOU HAVE NO INTEGRITY.


----------



## asaratis

sealybobo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol,
> 
> Califorina is a first world state next to most of the south.
> -Higher standard of living
> -Higher quality education
> -Higher quality healthcare
> 
> You fucking cave men are so stupid that you probably should go back to school. idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For whom Comrade?
> 
> California has 99.9999999999% of our wealth in the hands of a dozen Oligarchs in Silicone Valley. There is no middle class anymore. 70% of the state lives in abject poverty, as seen by the cardboard boxes that are their homes along the Santa Ana. 25% are parasites "working" for the State to crush freedom and drive business out.  This Apparatchik class has replaced the once dominate middle class.
> 
> California once had a community college system that was the envy of the nation, but the Jr. Colleges often fail to obtain regional accreditation as the focus turned from education to indoctrination. Students may not be able to read or write, but they hate Trump, as the Oligarchs have priorities.
> 
> I've lived here my entire life. This was once the greatest state in the nation. Now it is Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I may not agree with you why but I do agree the middle class is still struggling in California. Proof trump hasn’t made America great again. We’re waiting.
> 
> Remember what he said before he was president, “leadership, no matter what you’re responsible”
Click to expand...

It will take decades to reverse the damage done by liberals to the state of California.


----------



## The Original Tree

Worst Quality of Life in The Naton.


----------



## asaratis

EGR one said:


> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, you conservatives are so ignorant.
> 
> Here is the fact.  California is the 9th richest state in the U.S.  List of U.S. states by income - Wikipedia
> 
> The poorest states with the highest poverty rates are all run by republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Household income rating is only half the picture.  The cost of living in each area is the other half.  Quality of life (financially) is how much is left over after you pay the cost of living.  Californians have a higher household income rating than Southern states, but it also has a much higher cost of living, and a much higher state tax load.
> 
> That is why the middle class is moving out of California.  Slightly lower wages elsewhere, but better living standards due to lower cost of living and lower tax burden.
Click to expand...

Chuck Woolery saved enough tax money by moving from Cali to Texas to pay for his new house.


----------



## sealybobo

skye said:


> If this is not a shithole I don't know what is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is only one photo example of how it has become  over there.......disgusting!


You saying trump hasn’t made America great again? Glad you’re admitting he hasn’t accomplished that yet


----------



## sealybobo

asaratis said:


> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, you conservatives are so ignorant.
> 
> Here is the fact.  California is the 9th richest state in the U.S.  List of U.S. states by income - Wikipedia
> 
> The poorest states with the highest poverty rates are all run by republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Household income rating is only half the picture.  The cost of living in each area is the other half.  Quality of life (financially) is how much is left over after you pay the cost of living.  Californians have a higher household income rating than Southern states, but it also has a much higher cost of living, and a much higher state tax load.
> 
> That is why the middle class is moving out of California.  Slightly lower wages elsewhere, but better living standards due to lower cost of living and lower tax burden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chuck Woolery saved enough tax money by moving from Cali to Texas to pay for his new house.
Click to expand...

Yea but he made his money in California not Texas


----------



## Thinker101

sealybobo said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, you conservatives are so ignorant.
> 
> Here is the fact.  California is the 9th richest state in the U.S.  List of U.S. states by income - Wikipedia
> 
> The poorest states with the highest poverty rates are all run by republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Household income rating is only half the picture.  The cost of living in each area is the other half.  Quality of life (financially) is how much is left over after you pay the cost of living.  Californians have a higher household income rating than Southern states, but it also has a much higher cost of living, and a much higher state tax load.
> 
> That is why the middle class is moving out of California.  Slightly lower wages elsewhere, but better living standards due to lower cost of living and lower tax burden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chuck Woolery saved enough tax money by moving from Cali to Texas to pay for his new house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea but he made his money in California not Texas
Click to expand...


Yes, but he probably took his money with him.


----------



## sealybobo

Thinker101 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, you conservatives are so ignorant.
> 
> Here is the fact.  California is the 9th richest state in the U.S.  List of U.S. states by income - Wikipedia
> 
> The poorest states with the highest poverty rates are all run by republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Household income rating is only half the picture.  The cost of living in each area is the other half.  Quality of life (financially) is how much is left over after you pay the cost of living.  Californians have a higher household income rating than Southern states, but it also has a much higher cost of living, and a much higher state tax load.
> 
> That is why the middle class is moving out of California.  Slightly lower wages elsewhere, but better living standards due to lower cost of living and lower tax burden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chuck Woolery saved enough tax money by moving from Cali to Texas to pay for his new house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea but he made his money in California not Texas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but he probably took his money with him.
Click to expand...

Sure you can go to Alabama or Arkansas or Texas or New Mexico with the money you could have only made in Detroit Chicago or nyc


----------



## asaratis

sealybobo said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this is not a shithole I don't know what is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is only one photo example of how it has become  over there.......disgusting!
> 
> 
> 
> You saying trump hasn’t made America great again? Glad you’re admitting he hasn’t accomplished that yet
Click to expand...

Repeat post #564.  It will take DECADES!  Trump has only 7 more years in office!


----------



## Thinker101

sealybobo said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, you conservatives are so ignorant.
> 
> Here is the fact.  California is the 9th richest state in the U.S.  List of U.S. states by income - Wikipedia
> 
> The poorest states with the highest poverty rates are all run by republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Household income rating is only half the picture.  The cost of living in each area is the other half.  Quality of life (financially) is how much is left over after you pay the cost of living.  Californians have a higher household income rating than Southern states, but it also has a much higher cost of living, and a much higher state tax load.
> 
> That is why the middle class is moving out of California.  Slightly lower wages elsewhere, but better living standards due to lower cost of living and lower tax burden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chuck Woolery saved enough tax money by moving from Cali to Texas to pay for his new house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea but he made his money in California not Texas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but he probably took his money with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you can go to Alabama or Arkansas or Texas or New Mexico with the money you could have only made in Detroit Chicago or nyc
Click to expand...


Problem is the money is leaving the state....not good economics.


----------



## sealybobo

Thinker101 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> Household income rating is only half the picture.  The cost of living in each area is the other half.  Quality of life (financially) is how much is left over after you pay the cost of living.  Californians have a higher household income rating than Southern states, but it also has a much higher cost of living, and a much higher state tax load.
> 
> That is why the middle class is moving out of California.  Slightly lower wages elsewhere, but better living standards due to lower cost of living and lower tax burden.
> 
> 
> 
> Chuck Woolery saved enough tax money by moving from Cali to Texas to pay for his new house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea but he made his money in California not Texas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but he probably took his money with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you can go to Alabama or Arkansas or Texas or New Mexico with the money you could have only made in Detroit Chicago or nyc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Problem is the money is leaving the state....not good economics.
Click to expand...

It’s like the 5th largest economy in the world.


----------



## sealybobo

Thinker101 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> Household income rating is only half the picture.  The cost of living in each area is the other half.  Quality of life (financially) is how much is left over after you pay the cost of living.  Californians have a higher household income rating than Southern states, but it also has a much higher cost of living, and a much higher state tax load.
> 
> That is why the middle class is moving out of California.  Slightly lower wages elsewhere, but better living standards due to lower cost of living and lower tax burden.
> 
> 
> 
> Chuck Woolery saved enough tax money by moving from Cali to Texas to pay for his new house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea but he made his money in California not Texas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but he probably took his money with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you can go to Alabama or Arkansas or Texas or New Mexico with the money you could have only made in Detroit Chicago or nyc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Problem is the money is leaving the state....not good economics.
Click to expand...

As long as it doesn’t leave the country.

California made enough money off chuck Woolley


----------



## Thinker101

sealybobo said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chuck Woolery saved enough tax money by moving from Cali to Texas to pay for his new house.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but he made his money in California not Texas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but he probably took his money with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you can go to Alabama or Arkansas or Texas or New Mexico with the money you could have only made in Detroit Chicago or nyc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Problem is the money is leaving the state....not good economics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s like the 5th largest economy in the world.
Click to expand...


When businesses leave and people leave, money goes with them.  It may be 5th largest but it doesn't matter what they did last year or 10 years ago, it only matters what they do this year and the next 10 years.


----------



## sealybobo

Thinker101 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but he made his money in California not Texas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but he probably took his money with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you can go to Alabama or Arkansas or Texas or New Mexico with the money you could have only made in Detroit Chicago or nyc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Problem is the money is leaving the state....not good economics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s like the 5th largest economy in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When businesses leave and people leave, money goes with them.  It may be 5th largest but it doesn't matter what they did last year or 10 years ago, it only matters what they do this year and the next 10 years.
Click to expand...

I’m thinking what would a republican tell anyone struggling. Maybe you’re in the wrong state or profession. And republicans are in charge of Texas. Let’s see Texas do better


----------



## sealybobo

Thinker101 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but he made his money in California not Texas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but he probably took his money with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you can go to Alabama or Arkansas or Texas or New Mexico with the money you could have only made in Detroit Chicago or nyc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Problem is the money is leaving the state....not good economics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s like the 5th largest economy in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When businesses leave and people leave, money goes with them.  It may be 5th largest but it doesn't matter what they did last year or 10 years ago, it only matters what they do this year and the next 10 years.
Click to expand...

Just keep it in the USA


----------



## Thinker101

sealybobo said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but he probably took his money with him.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you can go to Alabama or Arkansas or Texas or New Mexico with the money you could have only made in Detroit Chicago or nyc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Problem is the money is leaving the state....not good economics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s like the 5th largest economy in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When businesses leave and people leave, money goes with them.  It may be 5th largest but it doesn't matter what they did last year or 10 years ago, it only matters what they do this year and the next 10 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m thinking what would a republican tell anyone struggling. Maybe you’re in the wrong state or profession. And republicans are in charge of Texas. Let’s see Texas do better
Click to expand...


Well, Texas does seem to be where a lot of Californians and California businesses are moving.


----------



## sealybobo

Thinker101 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you can go to Alabama or Arkansas or Texas or New Mexico with the money you could have only made in Detroit Chicago or nyc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is the money is leaving the state....not good economics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s like the 5th largest economy in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When businesses leave and people leave, money goes with them.  It may be 5th largest but it doesn't matter what they did last year or 10 years ago, it only matters what they do this year and the next 10 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m thinking what would a republican tell anyone struggling. Maybe you’re in the wrong state or profession. And republicans are in charge of Texas. Let’s see Texas do better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, Texas does seem to be where a lot of Californians and California businesses are moving.
Click to expand...

Great! Sounds like a great state. Matthew mcconnahy should start a Texas movie studio.


----------



## asaratis

I agree with everything Chuck Woolery says about California.




...also with what Fabio says.


----------



## asaratis

Thinker101 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you can go to Alabama or Arkansas or Texas or New Mexico with the money you could have only made in Detroit Chicago or nyc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is the money is leaving the state....not good economics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s like the 5th largest economy in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When businesses leave and people leave, money goes with them.  It may be 5th largest but it doesn't matter what they did last year or 10 years ago, it only matters what they do this year and the next 10 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m thinking what would a republican tell anyone struggling. Maybe you’re in the wrong state or profession. And republicans are in charge of Texas. Let’s see Texas do better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, Texas does seem to be where a lot of Californians and California businesses are moving.
Click to expand...

Texas and Florida.


----------



## sealybobo

asaratis said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is the money is leaving the state....not good economics.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s like the 5th largest economy in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When businesses leave and people leave, money goes with them.  It may be 5th largest but it doesn't matter what they did last year or 10 years ago, it only matters what they do this year and the next 10 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m thinking what would a republican tell anyone struggling. Maybe you’re in the wrong state or profession. And republicans are in charge of Texas. Let’s see Texas do better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, Texas does seem to be where a lot of Californians and California businesses are moving.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Texas and Florida.
Click to expand...

Then don’t cry


----------



## asaratis

sealybobo said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chuck Woolery saved enough tax money by moving from Cali to Texas to pay for his new house.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but he made his money in California not Texas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but he probably took his money with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you can go to Alabama or Arkansas or Texas or New Mexico with the money you could have only made in Detroit Chicago or nyc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Problem is the money is leaving the state....not good economics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s like the 5th largest economy in the world.
Click to expand...

...and has a 426 BILLION DOLLAR debt...growing by the minute.
State of California Debt Clock


----------



## asaratis

sealybobo said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s like the 5th largest economy in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When businesses leave and people leave, money goes with them.  It may be 5th largest but it doesn't matter what they did last year or 10 years ago, it only matters what they do this year and the next 10 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m thinking what would a republican tell anyone struggling. Maybe you’re in the wrong state or profession. And republicans are in charge of Texas. Let’s see Texas do better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, Texas does seem to be where a lot of Californians and California businesses are moving.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Texas and Florida.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then don’t cry
Click to expand...

The only people I might cry for are those that want to leave California but cannot afford to do so.


----------



## asaratis

sealybobo said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chuck Woolery saved enough tax money by moving from Cali to Texas to pay for his new house.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but he made his money in California not Texas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but he probably took his money with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you can go to Alabama or Arkansas or Texas or New Mexico with the money you could have only made in Detroit Chicago or nyc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Problem is the money is leaving the state....not good economics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s like the 5th largest economy in the world.
Click to expand...

California ranks 43rd in FISCAL CONDITION RATING (2017)






State Fiscal Rankings


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> I don’t understand who you mean? Michiganders or Americans?
> 
> I agree the middle class is disappearing. People who look like they live middle class are actually lower middle class and struggling with debt and zero savings



You spoke of California.  One or the other in California, no middle ground.  Either you're very wealthy or very poor.  Teachers, police and many others can't afford to live where they work.  Not somewhere I'd live but, to each his own.


----------



## sealybobo

asaratis said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but he made his money in California not Texas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but he probably took his money with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you can go to Alabama or Arkansas or Texas or New Mexico with the money you could have only made in Detroit Chicago or nyc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Problem is the money is leaving the state....not good economics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s like the 5th largest economy in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and has a 426 BILLION DOLLAR debt...growing by the minute.
> State of California Debt Clock
Click to expand...

So does America. Let’s see republicans fix that


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> Yea but he made his money in California not Texas



And he's spending it in Texas!  Smart man!


----------



## sealybobo

asaratis said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When businesses leave and people leave, money goes with them.  It may be 5th largest but it doesn't matter what they did last year or 10 years ago, it only matters what they do this year and the next 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m thinking what would a republican tell anyone struggling. Maybe you’re in the wrong state or profession. And republicans are in charge of Texas. Let’s see Texas do better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, Texas does seem to be where a lot of Californians and California businesses are moving.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Texas and Florida.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then don’t cry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only people I might cry for are those that want to leave California but cannot afford to do so.
Click to expand...

So now you should have some empathy for black people who live in ghettos


----------



## sealybobo

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but he made his money in California not Texas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he's spending it in Texas!  Smart man!
Click to expand...

Then stop your whining. He’s winning and Texas is winning. You should move to Texas. Don’t come to California for the gold rush then leave with it. Go serve chuck woolery.

By the way he has always been known to be an airhead. Not a bright guy.


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> It’s [California] like the 5th largest economy in the world.



That matters not one iota insofar as they are hundreds of billions in debt and getting in deeper every day.  There is no way they can afford to pay the wild retirement benefits they promised their government workers and no plan to resolve the problem.

Are you expecting me (the other taxpayers) to pick up the cost for your irresponsibility?


----------



## Wolfstrike

by poor state they mean collecting benefits.


----------



## asaratis

sealybobo said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m thinking what would a republican tell anyone struggling. Maybe you’re in the wrong state or profession. And republicans are in charge of Texas. Let’s see Texas do better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Texas does seem to be where a lot of Californians and California businesses are moving.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Texas and Florida.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then don’t cry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only people I might cry for are those that want to leave California but cannot afford to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now you should have some empathy for black people who live in ghettos
Click to expand...

I have sympathy for them, not empathy.  Learn the difference.


----------



## Issa

Uncensored2008 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> No California, by far is the best state in the union. We also think red states are shit holes...but to each his own. Let us enjoy our state and run it the way we want. In the mean time we were at the beach yesterday it 82 and yes we were swimming. Please don't hate us for that too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking liar.
> 
> It was 49° and raining yesterday.
> 
> That is the OC Beaches. The North Coast was FAR colder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Few days of the year of course. Didn't deny that did i ? We are not the sahara.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scumbag, you lied that you were swimming at the beach yesterday.
> 
> You don't live in California, you're another troll from Pyonyang.
Click to expand...

Swimming ? Lol....take your meds dumbo.


----------



## Issa

Uncensored2008 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I wouldn’t want to live in LA either.
> 
> I live 30 minutes from Detroit. Great city called Walled Lake. I wouldn’t want to live in Detroit just like I wouldn’t want to live in LA but I’m sure there are nice suburbs a half hour away from every major city.
> 
> I’d hate to live in NYC but I’d love it if I had a nyc 1 hour from where I live.
> 
> I go vacation up north Michigan. Very country. Love it. But it’s too far from a major city. The sweet spot is to live a half hour to an hour away from the crime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA sucks.
> 
> There is nothing worthwhile in LA. Riverside and San Diego are both superior for culture, dining, and ambiance.
> 
> The attractions are in Visallia (Magic Mountain), Buena Park (Knotts), and Anaheim (Disney, Angels, Ducks)
> 
> LA is a shit hole.
Click to expand...

Lol did he say riverside ?


----------



## sealybobo

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s [California] like the 5th largest economy in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That matters not one iota insofar as they are hundreds of billions in debt and getting in deeper every day.  There is no way they can afford to pay the wild retirement benefits they promised their government workers and no plan to resolve the problem.
> 
> Are you expecting me (the other taxpayers) to pick up the cost for your irresponsibility?
Click to expand...

Yes. You aren’t going to reneg. Change how you pay new hires and start taxing the rich more


----------



## JGalt

*This is what happens when a liberal state legalizes dope...*


----------



## Uncensored2008

MaryL said:


> Blue  spandex,blue tarps, blue dumpster?  I am  avid cyclist, but thanks for the photos, I have seen the rising tide of homeless and use a camera.  My bike is over 20 years old, cost 200 bucks. It's NOW my sole means of transportation, out of necessity. As I cycle every morning to  work, I see the growing numbers of mostly white people living in tents and sleeping on cardboard along the bike path. All the homeless that have multiplied  in the last 20 years, and how we causally just seem to accept it. It's like global warming, do we just ignore it, or do we do something about it?



Doing something about it means driving the ruling Communists from power. Sadly we need federal help to do that. California elections are rigged. The only way Kim Jong Brown, Kevin DeLeon, and the rest of the Stalinist crooks running the state will leave power is if the Federal Department of Justice steps in to restore free and fair elections.


----------



## WillowTree

Well, don’t give them anything to eat, it pisses the libtards off.


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> Yes. You aren’t going to reneg. Change how you pay new hires and start taxing the rich more



What am I going to renege on?  I didn't vote or have anything to do with all the money thrown away by California.

You're already taxing the rich to the point they are leaving your beautiful state.  Why should they pay more?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Issa said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another hater and jealous.....Poverty rate doesn't mean much otherwise Turkmenistan is better ranked better than the US and Germany for example.
> Those who are poor in California are wealthy compared to most of the inhabitants of the flyover states.
> Stop hating on us, we make most of the stuff you enjoy From shows, movies, technology, food, etc....Go to Church and follow the scripture of not being mean and hateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't hate Californians. I hate California's government, Washington politicians and intolerant liberal 'professors'.  Very few Hollywood movies are worth a shit these days.  Hollywood stars do not turn me on and have no better political opinions than Joe the Plumber.
> 
> I love California wine, walnuts, artichokes, kiwis, plums, celery, garlic, cauliflower, spinach, carrots, and beautiful women.
> 
> I am not mean and hateful.  I am admittedly harsh in the art of criticism and occasionally vulgar.
> 
> ...and yes, I love you too.
> 
> California is still a SHITHOLE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No California, by far is the best state in the union. We also think red states are shit holes...but to each his own. Let us enjoy our state and run it the way we want. In the mean time we were at the beach yesterday it 82 and yes we were swimming. Please don't hate us for that too.
Click to expand...


  If it's the best state in the union why are companies and citizens bailing out wholesale?


----------



## froggy

The Democrats have opened  the Border


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TheParser said:


> I have lived in California for eight decades.
> 
> I have seen many changes, to say the least.
> 
> I do NOT feel that the Golden State is a _____.
> 
> I DO feel, however, that California is a harbinger of what the United States of America will eventually become.



  Not if we can help it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

sealybobo said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> Is New York a shithole?
Click to expand...


  Yes.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Seawytch said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> 
> I DO feel, however, that California is a harbinger of what the United States of America will eventually become.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your mouth to god's ear...if only we could be so lucky.
Click to expand...


  You people are truly insane.


----------



## Uncensored2008

rshermn said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol,
> 
> Califorina is a first world state next to most of the south.
> -Higher standard of living
> -Higher quality education
> -Higher quality healthcare
> 
> You fucking cave men are so stupid that you probably should go back to school. idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look California last in the number of high school graduates
> 
> 
> List of U.S. states by educational attainment - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> *State* * % High school graduate* *Rank* * % Bachelor's degree* *Rank* * % Advanced degree* *Rank*
> Montana 91.8% 1 29.5% 20 9.5% 32
> Minnesota 92.4% 2 33.7% 10 11.2% 17
> Wyoming 92.3% 3 25.7% 40 8.6% 40
> Alaska 92.1% 4 28.0% 26 10.1% 27
> New Hampshire 92.0% 5 34.9% 8 13.0% 9
> Vermont 91.8% 6 36.0% 7 14.3% 6
> North Dakota 91.7% 7 27.7% 28 7.6% 48
> Maine 91.6% 8 29.0% 22 10.3% 24
> Iowa 91.5% 9 26.7% 35 8.5% 41
> Utah 91.2% 10 31.1% 15 10.4% 23
> Hawaii 91.0% 11 30.8% 17 10.5% 21
> Wisconsin 91.0% 11 27.8% 27 9.4% 33
> South Dakota 90.9% 13 27.0% 33 8.0% 43
> Nebraska 90.7% 14 29.3% 21 9.7% 30
> Colorado 90.7% 14 38.1% 2 14.0% 7
> Washington 90.4% 16 32.9% 11 12.0% 13
> Kansas 90.2% 17 31.0% 16 11.0% 19
> Connecticut 89.9% 18 37.6% 4 16.6% 3
> Oregon 89.8% 19 30.8% 17 11.5% 15
> Massachusetts 89.8% 19 40.5% 1 17.7% 1
> Michigan 89.6% 21 26.9% 34 10.5% 21
> Idaho 89.5% 22 25.9% 38 8.2% 42
> Maryland 89.4% 23 37.9% 3 17.3% 2
> District of Columbia 89.3% 54.6% 31.3%
> Pennsylvania 89.2% 24 28.6% 24 11.2% 17
> Ohio 89.1% 25 26.1% 37 9.7% 30
> New Jersey 88.6% 26 36.8% 5 14.0% 7
> Delaware 88.4% 27 30.0% 19 12.2% 12
> Missouri 88.4% 27 27.1% 32 10.2% 25
> Virginia 88.3% 29 36.3% 6 15.4% 4
> Illinois 87.9% 30 32.3% 12 12.4% 11
> Indiana 87.8% 31 24.1% 42 8.7% 38
> Oklahoma 86.9% 32 24.1% 42 8.0% 43
> Florida 86.9% 32 27.3% 31 9.8% 29
> United States 86.7% 29.8% 11.2%
> Rhode Island 86.2% 34 31.9% 13 12.8% 10
> Arizona 86.0% 35 27.5% 30 10.2% 25
> North Carolina 85.8% 36 28.4% 25 9.9% 28
> New York 85.6% 37 34.2% 9 14.8% 5
> South Carolina 85.6% 37 25.8% 39 9.3% 35
> Tennessee 85.5% 39 24.9% 41 9.0% 37
> Georgia 85.4% 40 28.8% 23 10.7% 20
> Nevada 85.1% 41 23.0% 45 7.9% 45
> West Virginia 85.0% 42 19.2% 50 7.4% 50
> Arkansas 84.8% 43 21.1% 48 7.5% 49
> Alabama 84.3% 44 23.5% 44 8.7% 38
> New Mexico 84.2% 45 26.3% 36 11.5% 15
> Kentucky 84.2% 45 22.3% 47 9.2% 36
> Louisiana 83.4% 47 22.5% 46 7.7% 46
> Mississippi 82.3% 48 20.7% 49 7.7% 46
> Texas 81.9% 49 27.6% 29 9.4% 33
> California 79.8% 50
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In all fairness though, 80% of our high school students are illegal aliens.
> 
> If you took only Americans, the results would be much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I notice, me boy, that you posted a whole bunch of numbers, but provided no link to a source.  That would be because your numbers are pure bulshit. You are lying again, me boy.  Big time.
> Here is an actual link to the numbers:
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-rates-state-by-state/?utm_term=.7d86aef831d3
> This is a link to a the study done by the Pew Research group.  And, for your knowledge, CALIFORNIA IS NOT LAST.  IT'S PERCENTAGE IS 80%.  WHICH IS ABOUT AVERAGE.  DIPSHIT.
> 
> THE LOW NUMBERS ARE WHAT A RATIONAL PERSON WOULD EXPECT.  IN THE 70% AREA ARE ALASKA, ARKANSAS, COLORADO, FLORIDA, GEORGIA, MICHIGAN, MISSISSIPPI, NEW MEXICO, OREGON, SOUTH CAROLINA, AND WYOMING.  HIGHEST WAS IOWA, WHICH WAS THE ONLY STATE AT 090%,
> REALLY, LYING IS BULLSHIT.  YOU SIMPLY WASTE PEOPLE"S TIME AND PROVE THAT YOU HAVE NO INTEGRITY.
Click to expand...


Try again Comrade; I didn't post any numbers.

But since you brought it up...



State High School Graduation Rates By Race, Ethnicity

Remember, there are lies, damned lies, and Jeff Bezos Washington hate blog...


----------



## ScienceRocks

Califorina is one of the riches states in the union...Why is Kansas or Mississippi such a shit hole? Oh'yess, the gop policies of doing nothing and letting everything turn to shit is why.


----------



## Uncensored2008

sealybobo said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this is not a shithole I don't know what is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is only one photo example of how it has become  over there.......disgusting!
> 
> 
> 
> You saying trump hasn’t made America great again? Glad you’re admitting he hasn’t accomplished that yet
Click to expand...



You're saying California is still part of America?


----------



## Uncensored2008

sealybobo said:


> [
> It’s like the 5th largest economy in the world.



8th and slipping.

It was 6th when I was in high school.


----------



## sealybobo

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. You aren’t going to reneg. Change how you pay new hires and start taxing the rich more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What am I going to renege on?  I didn't vote or have anything to do with all the money thrown away by California.
> 
> You're already taxing the rich to the point they are leaving your beautiful state.  Why should they pay more?
Click to expand...

Pay to play baby


----------



## Uncensored2008

ScienceRocks said:


> Califorina is one of the riches states in the union...Why is Kansas or Mississippi such a shit hole? Oh'yess, the gop policies of doing nothing and letting everything turn to shit is why.




The wealth of California is concentrated in the hands of a dozen Oligarchs. California has the most profound income disparity in the not just the United States, but in the Western World. Yes, we have obscenely rich Oligarchs like Tim Cook heading up monopolies with a bought and paid for state assembly and a despot governor in his hip pocket, while the  majority of the state lives in poverty.


----------



## Uncensored2008

sealybobo said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. You aren’t going to reneg. Change how you pay new hires and start taxing the rich more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What am I going to renege on?  I didn't vote or have anything to do with all the money thrown away by California.
> 
> You're already taxing the rich to the point they are leaving your beautiful state.  Why should they pay more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pay to play baby
Click to expand...


----------



## froggy

Uncensored2008 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this is not a shithole I don't know what is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is only one photo example of how it has become  over there.......disgusting!
> 
> 
> 
> You saying trump hasn’t made America great again? Glad you’re admitting he hasn’t accomplished that yet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're saying California is still part of America?
Click to expand...

Trump gets blocked too much to make America great


----------



## sealybobo

Uncensored2008 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. You aren’t going to reneg. Change how you pay new hires and start taxing the rich more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What am I going to renege on?  I didn't vote or have anything to do with all the money thrown away by California.
> 
> You're already taxing the rich to the point they are leaving your beautiful state.  Why should they pay more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pay to play baby
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

If I were well to do I’d move to California or Florida. If I was poor I’d move to Florida


----------



## froggy

sealybobo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. You aren’t going to reneg. Change how you pay new hires and start taxing the rich more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What am I going to renege on?  I didn't vote or have anything to do with all the money thrown away by California.
> 
> You're already taxing the rich to the point they are leaving your beautiful state.  Why should they pay more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pay to play baby
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I were well to do I’d move to California or Florida. If I was poor I’d move to Florida
Click to expand...

Both states have became the same


----------



## sealybobo

froggy said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this is not a shithole I don't know what is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is only one photo example of how it has become  over there.......disgusting!
> 
> 
> 
> You saying trump hasn’t made America great again? Glad you’re admitting he hasn’t accomplished that yet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're saying California is still part of America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump gets blocked too much to make America great
Click to expand...

Waaah. Leadership remember no matter what happens, you’re responsible. Who said that in 2015? Trump.

And I felt the same way about obama. He would have done even better if he wasn’t blocked too much


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

asaratis said:


> No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.


California is a net "giver" of federal funds.  Yes, California pretty much supports the redneck "Trump belt".

I would expect someone who cries endlessly about California to be in possession of this basic fact.


----------



## sealybobo

froggy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. You aren’t going to reneg. Change how you pay new hires and start taxing the rich more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What am I going to renege on?  I didn't vote or have anything to do with all the money thrown away by California.
> 
> You're already taxing the rich to the point they are leaving your beautiful state.  Why should they pay more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pay to play baby
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I were well to do I’d move to California or Florida. If I was poor I’d move to Florida
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both states have became the same
Click to expand...

I believe only people who live on a lake river or ocean are truly living.


----------



## froggy

Hispanic Trends - Pew Research Center

It's time to clean up America


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Uncensored2008 said:


> California has the most profound income disparity in the not just the United States, but in the Western World.


As you can see here, California is not even #1 in the United states: Income inequality in the U.S. by state, metropolitan area, and county


----------



## Uncensored2008

sealybobo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. You aren’t going to reneg. Change how you pay new hires and start taxing the rich more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What am I going to renege on?  I didn't vote or have anything to do with all the money thrown away by California.
> 
> You're already taxing the rich to the point they are leaving your beautiful state.  Why should they pay more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pay to play baby
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I were well to do I’d move to California or Florida. If I was poor I’d move to Florida
Click to expand...



That's nice.

Pay to play is political corruption, bribery.

It IS the foundation of democrat government though.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> 
> California is a net "giver" of federal funds.  Yes, California pretty much supports the redneck "Trump belt".
> 
> I would expect someone who cries endlessly about California to be in possession of this basic fact.
Click to expand...



Nope, and hasn't been for over a decade.

You moron Maoists continue to cite a report from 1994 as if it is still relevant.

Where did most of Obama's Porkulous go?

What did the Brown turd do with three quarters of a trillion dollars? 

Oh, that's right, gave it to the public employee unions - who now ensure there will never again be an honest election in California.

Pay to play indeed.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Uncensored2008 said:


> Nope, and hasn't been for over a decade.


Wrong, sorry.  California is, indeed, a net "giver" of federal funds.  This is true in studies as recent as 2017.


Uncensored2008 said:


> You moron Maoists continue to cite a report from 1994 as if it is still relevant.



The study I pointed you to in my link is from 2013.


Uncensored2008 said:


> Where did most of Obama's Porkulous go?


Nobody knows what the hell you are trying to say, here.  But, if your other statements are any indication, it would take a 6-year old with Google about 30 seconds to show it is false.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, and hasn't been for over a decade.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, sorry.  California is, indeed, a net "giver" of federal funds.  This is true in studies as recent as 2017.
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You moron Maoists continue to cite a report from 1994 as if it is still relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The study I pointed you to in my link is from 2013.
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did most of Obama's Porkulous go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody knows what the hell you are trying to say, here.  But, if your other statements are any indication, it would take a 6-year old with Google about 30 seconds to show it is false.
Click to expand...



Bullshit Comrade.

California was the top recipient of Obama's Porkulous. You Maoist pigs want to pretend that doesn't count, but it will be decades until that debt is balanced out.


----------



## WillowTree

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> 
> California is a net "giver" of federal funds.  Yes, California pretty much supports the redneck "Trump belt".
> 
> I would expect someone who cries endlessly about California to be in possession of this basic fact.
Click to expand...

Horseshit.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Uncensored2008 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, and hasn't been for over a decade.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, sorry.  California is, indeed, a net "giver" of federal funds.  This is true in studies as recent as 2017.
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You moron Maoists continue to cite a report from 1994 as if it is still relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The study I pointed you to in my link is from 2013.
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did most of Obama's Porkulous go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody knows what the hell you are trying to say, here.  But, if your other statements are any indication, it would take a 6-year old with Google about 30 seconds to show it is false.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit Comrade.
> 
> California was the top recipient of Obama's Porkulous. You Maoist pigs want to pretend that doesn't count, but it will be decades until that debt is balanced out.
Click to expand...

You can cry and scream "bullshit" all you want.  California is, indeed, a donor state.  the Trump belt?  Nassomuch.

And still nobody knows what you are saying, son.  California received MOST of the funds... of what, exactly?  Use your big boy words!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

WillowTree said:


> Horseshit.


Look it up, cackler.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, and hasn't been for over a decade.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, sorry.  California is, indeed, a net "giver" of federal funds.  This is true in studies as recent as 2017.
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You moron Maoists continue to cite a report from 1994 as if it is still relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The study I pointed you to in my link is from 2013.
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did most of Obama's Porkulous go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody knows what the hell you are trying to say, here.  But, if your other statements are any indication, it would take a 6-year old with Google about 30 seconds to show it is false.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit Comrade.
> 
> California was the top recipient of Obama's Porkulous. You Maoist pigs want to pretend that doesn't count, but it will be decades until that debt is balanced out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can cry and scream "bullshit" all you want.  California is, indeed, a donor state.  the Trump belt?  Nassomuch.
> 
> And still nobody knows what you are saying, son.  California received MOST of the funds... of what, exactly?  Use your big boy words!
Click to expand...



You can lie all you want, but facts are facts little Maoist.

Kim Jong Brown took hundreds of billions in federal money - that you scum want to ignore it is irrelevant.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Uncensored2008 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, and hasn't been for over a decade.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, sorry.  California is, indeed, a net "giver" of federal funds.  This is true in studies as recent as 2017.
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You moron Maoists continue to cite a report from 1994 as if it is still relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The study I pointed you to in my link is from 2013.
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did most of Obama's Porkulous go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody knows what the hell you are trying to say, here.  But, if your other statements are any indication, it would take a 6-year old with Google about 30 seconds to show it is false.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit Comrade.
> 
> California was the top recipient of Obama's Porkulous. You Maoist pigs want to pretend that doesn't count, but it will be decades until that debt is balanced out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can cry and scream "bullshit" all you want.  California is, indeed, a donor state.  the Trump belt?  Nassomuch.
> 
> And still nobody knows what you are saying, son.  California received MOST of the funds... of what, exactly?  Use your big boy words!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can lie all you want, but facts are facts little Maoist.
> 
> Kim Jong Brown took hundreds of billions in federal money - that you scum want to ignore it is irrelevant.
Click to expand...

I'm sorry... but you were about to describe which program California got "most" of the funds of. And you were going to prove all of the experts wrong, and show us California is not a donor State.


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> If I were well to do I’d move to California or Florida. If I was poor I’d move to Florida



A lot more benefits in California!  That's why so many homeless druggies and alcoholics are hitching their way to San Francisco and Los Angeles.


----------



## Issa

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another hater and jealous.....Poverty rate doesn't mean much otherwise Turkmenistan is better ranked better than the US and Germany for example.
> Those who are poor in California are wealthy compared to most of the inhabitants of the flyover states.
> Stop hating on us, we make most of the stuff you enjoy From shows, movies, technology, food, etc....Go to Church and follow the scripture of not being mean and hateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't hate Californians. I hate California's government, Washington politicians and intolerant liberal 'professors'.  Very few Hollywood movies are worth a shit these days.  Hollywood stars do not turn me on and have no better political opinions than Joe the Plumber.
> 
> I love California wine, walnuts, artichokes, kiwis, plums, celery, garlic, cauliflower, spinach, carrots, and beautiful women.
> 
> I am not mean and hateful.  I am admittedly harsh in the art of criticism and occasionally vulgar.
> 
> ...and yes, I love you too.
> 
> California is still a SHITHOLE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No California, by far is the best state in the union. We also think red states are shit holes...but to each his own. Let us enjoy our state and run it the way we want. In the mean time we were at the beach yesterday it 82 and yes we were swimming. Please don't hate us for that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's the best state in the union why are companies and citizens bailing out wholesale?
Click to expand...

Said who? All I see is new developments everywhere. 
Restaurants packed
Freeways packed 
Parks packed
Businesses all over the place 
Is a non stop 24/7
Hard to find rent 
Housing market demand bigger than the supply 
+2700 flight a day at LAX alone
Economy since the recession the GDP  growth was twice the national average and we created more jobs than the average also. 

Every young man or woman (white) I talked to are from other states, they moved here for a better future. No one is gonna leave where it' happening to go to the fly over state , not even for retirement. We have many places for that too.


----------



## Lumpy 1

If you're a criminal, a drug addict, mentally challenged, a loser, an illegal alien, someone who thinks the world owes them a living, a sexual pervert, a rapist, a liberal, someone who likes great weather.. California is the place you want to be, the taxpayers don't even realize that they're being screwed over..

Granted, I did live there for like 40 years, great places to grow up and see but now it's a tinderbox of what used to be's.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Issa said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another hater and jealous.....Poverty rate doesn't mean much otherwise Turkmenistan is better ranked better than the US and Germany for example.
> Those who are poor in California are wealthy compared to most of the inhabitants of the flyover states.
> Stop hating on us, we make most of the stuff you enjoy From shows, movies, technology, food, etc....Go to Church and follow the scripture of not being mean and hateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't hate Californians. I hate California's government, Washington politicians and intolerant liberal 'professors'.  Very few Hollywood movies are worth a shit these days.  Hollywood stars do not turn me on and have no better political opinions than Joe the Plumber.
> 
> I love California wine, walnuts, artichokes, kiwis, plums, celery, garlic, cauliflower, spinach, carrots, and beautiful women.
> 
> I am not mean and hateful.  I am admittedly harsh in the art of criticism and occasionally vulgar.
> 
> ...and yes, I love you too.
> 
> California is still a SHITHOLE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No California, by far is the best state in the union. We also think red states are shit holes...but to each his own. Let us enjoy our state and run it the way we want. In the mean time we were at the beach yesterday it 82 and yes we were swimming. Please don't hate us for that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's the best state in the union why are companies and citizens bailing out wholesale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Said who? All I see is new developments everywhere.
> Restaurants packed
> Freeways packed
> Parks packed
> Businesses all over the place
> Is a non stop 24/7
> Hard to find rent
> Housing market demand bigger than the supply
> +2700 flight a day at LAX alone
> Economy since the recession the GDP  growth was twice the national average and we created more jobs than the average also.
> 
> Every young man or woman (white) I talked to are from other states, they moved here for a better future. No one is gonna leave where it' happening to go to the fly over state , not even for retirement. We have many places for that too.
Click to expand...


  Says California liberal newspapers and media.
Use the Google.


----------



## Skull Pilot

ScienceRocks said:


> Lol,
> 
> Califorina is a first world state next to most of the south.
> -Higher standard of living
> -Higher quality education
> -Higher quality healthcare
> 
> You fucking cave men are so stupid that you probably should go back to school. idiot.


Parts of San Francisco dirtier than foreign slums, UC Berkeley infectious disease expert says


----------



## charwin95

Windparadox said:


> `
> I've been to California a whole bunch of times. LA, Orange County and San Diego mainly. Nice place to visit, but I wouldn't want to live there.
> `



I live here most my adult life. I enjoy every single day. 
Where else I can go for fishing, scuba, surfing, skiing, golfing, casinos, sports,, professional sports, beaches.... etc etc etc etc maybe Dubai but not even close to my life style and comfort.


----------



## charwin95

Uncensored2008 said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The statistic show that CA is in decline.
> Liberals spread poverty and misery.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are Venezuela. The State is literally crashing as we speak.
> 
> I've never seen anything like this, nor did I ever think it could happen here. This used to be a prosperous state. Now you either work for the government, or you are homeless. All for the pleasure of a dozen billionaire Oligarchs in Palo Alto.
Click to expand...


Not sure where you live but..... California is booming big time more than any other states.


----------



## charwin95

Uncensored2008 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol,
> 
> Califorina is a first world state next to most of the south.
> -Higher standard of living
> -Higher quality education
> -Higher quality healthcare
> 
> You fucking cave men are so stupid that you probably should go back to school. idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look California last in the number of high school graduates
> 
> 
> List of U.S. states by educational attainment - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> *State* * % High school graduate* *Rank* * % Bachelor's degree* *Rank* * % Advanced degree* *Rank*
> Montana 91.8% 1 29.5% 20 9.5% 32
> Minnesota 92.4% 2 33.7% 10 11.2% 17
> Wyoming 92.3% 3 25.7% 40 8.6% 40
> Alaska 92.1% 4 28.0% 26 10.1% 27
> New Hampshire 92.0% 5 34.9% 8 13.0% 9
> Vermont 91.8% 6 36.0% 7 14.3% 6
> North Dakota 91.7% 7 27.7% 28 7.6% 48
> Maine 91.6% 8 29.0% 22 10.3% 24
> Iowa 91.5% 9 26.7% 35 8.5% 41
> Utah 91.2% 10 31.1% 15 10.4% 23
> Hawaii 91.0% 11 30.8% 17 10.5% 21
> Wisconsin 91.0% 11 27.8% 27 9.4% 33
> South Dakota 90.9% 13 27.0% 33 8.0% 43
> Nebraska 90.7% 14 29.3% 21 9.7% 30
> Colorado 90.7% 14 38.1% 2 14.0% 7
> Washington 90.4% 16 32.9% 11 12.0% 13
> Kansas 90.2% 17 31.0% 16 11.0% 19
> Connecticut 89.9% 18 37.6% 4 16.6% 3
> Oregon 89.8% 19 30.8% 17 11.5% 15
> Massachusetts 89.8% 19 40.5% 1 17.7% 1
> Michigan 89.6% 21 26.9% 34 10.5% 21
> Idaho 89.5% 22 25.9% 38 8.2% 42
> Maryland 89.4% 23 37.9% 3 17.3% 2
> District of Columbia 89.3% 54.6% 31.3%
> Pennsylvania 89.2% 24 28.6% 24 11.2% 17
> Ohio 89.1% 25 26.1% 37 9.7% 30
> New Jersey 88.6% 26 36.8% 5 14.0% 7
> Delaware 88.4% 27 30.0% 19 12.2% 12
> Missouri 88.4% 27 27.1% 32 10.2% 25
> Virginia 88.3% 29 36.3% 6 15.4% 4
> Illinois 87.9% 30 32.3% 12 12.4% 11
> Indiana 87.8% 31 24.1% 42 8.7% 38
> Oklahoma 86.9% 32 24.1% 42 8.0% 43
> Florida 86.9% 32 27.3% 31 9.8% 29
> United States 86.7% 29.8% 11.2%
> Rhode Island 86.2% 34 31.9% 13 12.8% 10
> Arizona 86.0% 35 27.5% 30 10.2% 25
> North Carolina 85.8% 36 28.4% 25 9.9% 28
> New York 85.6% 37 34.2% 9 14.8% 5
> South Carolina 85.6% 37 25.8% 39 9.3% 35
> Tennessee 85.5% 39 24.9% 41 9.0% 37
> Georgia 85.4% 40 28.8% 23 10.7% 20
> Nevada 85.1% 41 23.0% 45 7.9% 45
> West Virginia 85.0% 42 19.2% 50 7.4% 50
> Arkansas 84.8% 43 21.1% 48 7.5% 49
> Alabama 84.3% 44 23.5% 44 8.7% 38
> New Mexico 84.2% 45 26.3% 36 11.5% 15
> Kentucky 84.2% 45 22.3% 47 9.2% 36
> Louisiana 83.4% 47 22.5% 46 7.7% 46
> Mississippi 82.3% 48 20.7% 49 7.7% 46
> Texas 81.9% 49 27.6% 29 9.4% 33
> California 79.8% 50
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In all fairness though, 80% of our high school students are illegal aliens.
> 
> If you took only Americans, the results would be much better.
Click to expand...


How did you came up with 80%? 

We have high school here that mostly are whites and Asians.


----------



## charwin95

skye said:


> California is a shithole   because California has become a welfare State,  full of illegals.. and lazy people who just want money....
> 
> Vote for the Left and get your Welfare while you can....
> 
> Disgusting human beings who never wanted to work just wanted money for free.
> 
> not going to work you lazy scum....sorry!



So how in the world California is the 6th largest economy of this planet?
Maybe the illegals has something to do with that?


----------



## charwin95

asaratis said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol,
> 
> Califorina is a first world state next to most of the south.
> -Higher standard of living
> -Higher quality education
> -Higher quality healthcare
> 
> You fucking cave men are so stupid that you probably should go back to school. idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For whom Comrade?
> 
> California has 99.9999999999% of our wealth in the hands of a dozen Oligarchs in Silicone Valley. There is no middle class anymore. 70% of the state lives in abject poverty, as seen by the cardboard boxes that are their homes along the Santa Ana. 25% are parasites "working" for the State to crush freedom and drive business out.  This Apparatchik class has replaced the once dominate middle class.
> 
> California once had a community college system that was the envy of the nation, but the Jr. Colleges often fail to obtain regional accreditation as the focus turned from education to indoctrination. Students may not be able to read or write, but they hate Trump, as the Oligarchs have priorities.
> 
> I've lived here my entire life. This was once the greatest state in the nation. Now it is Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I may not agree with you why but I do agree the middle class is still struggling in California. Proof trump hasn’t made America great again. We’re waiting.
> 
> Remember what he said before he was president, “leadership, no matter what you’re responsible”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will take decades to reverse the damage done by liberals to the state of California.
Click to expand...


You are full of shit and a LIAR .... REPEAT.... California is booming big time because of who live here. 

You posted in this thread that you don’t live here.
In a separated thread which I blasted you ........ You live here.


----------



## charwin95

Thinker101 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> Household income rating is only half the picture.  The cost of living in each area is the other half.  Quality of life (financially) is how much is left over after you pay the cost of living.  Californians have a higher household income rating than Southern states, but it also has a much higher cost of living, and a much higher state tax load.
> 
> That is why the middle class is moving out of California.  Slightly lower wages elsewhere, but better living standards due to lower cost of living and lower tax burden.
> 
> 
> 
> Chuck Woolery saved enough tax money by moving from Cali to Texas to pay for his new house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea but he made his money in California not Texas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but he probably took his money with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you can go to Alabama or Arkansas or Texas or New Mexico with the money you could have only made in Detroit Chicago or nyc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Problem is the money is leaving the state....not good economics.
Click to expand...


Then explain why Ca economy is booming.


----------



## Windparadox

charwin95 said:


> I live here most my adult life. I enjoy every single day.Where else I can go for fishing, scuba, surfing, skiing, golfing, casinos, sports,, professional sports, beaches.... etc etc etc etc maybe Dubai but not even close to my life style and comfort.


`
I have nothing against it. I just have this thing about fires and earthquakes. People in LA seem to think everything east of the San Andreas Fault, will collapse into the Atlantic ocean.
`


----------



## charwin95

Uncensored2008 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, and hasn't been for over a decade.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, sorry.  California is, indeed, a net "giver" of federal funds.  This is true in studies as recent as 2017.
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You moron Maoists continue to cite a report from 1994 as if it is still relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The study I pointed you to in my link is from 2013.
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did most of Obama's Porkulous go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody knows what the hell you are trying to say, here.  But, if your other statements are any indication, it would take a 6-year old with Google about 30 seconds to show it is false.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit Comrade.
> 
> California was the top recipient of Obama's Porkulous. You Maoist pigs want to pretend that doesn't count, but it will be decades until that debt is balanced out.
Click to expand...


Really? How? Prove it.


----------



## sealybobo

charwin95 said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chuck Woolery saved enough tax money by moving from Cali to Texas to pay for his new house.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but he made his money in California not Texas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but he probably took his money with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you can go to Alabama or Arkansas or Texas or New Mexico with the money you could have only made in Detroit Chicago or nyc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Problem is the money is leaving the state....not good economics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then explain why Ca economy is booming.
Click to expand...


They did the same thing to Detroit well guess what?  Detroit is back!!!  MIchigan is thriving too.  

They forget that California and Detroit were hurting because of the Bush Great Recession.  WHen manufacturing fled the country no shit places like Detroit and California took a hit.  But now we are booming and hickville USA is now apparently struggling waiting for Trump to make their towns great again.


----------



## sealybobo

Windparadox said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live here most my adult life. I enjoy every single day.Where else I can go for fishing, scuba, surfing, skiing, golfing, casinos, sports,, professional sports, beaches.... etc etc etc etc maybe Dubai but not even close to my life style and comfort.
> 
> 
> 
> `
> I have nothing against it. I just have this thing about fires and earthquakes. People in LA seem to think everything east of the San Andreas Fault, will collapse into the Atlantic ocean.
> `
Click to expand...

And it will some day.  The end of the world is coming.  It's just a matter of when.  Our lifetime?  Probably not.  So don't live in fear.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

sealybobo said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but he made his money in California not Texas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but he probably took his money with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you can go to Alabama or Arkansas or Texas or New Mexico with the money you could have only made in Detroit Chicago or nyc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Problem is the money is leaving the state....not good economics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then explain why Ca economy is booming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did the same thing to Detroit well guess what?  Detroit is back!!!  MIchigan is thriving too.
> 
> They forget that California and Detroit were hurting because of the Bush Great Recession.  WHen manufacturing fled the country no shit places like Detroit and California took a hit.  But now we are booming and hickville USA is now apparently struggling waiting for Trump to make their towns great again.
Click to expand...


*Most Left Wingers are not informed citizens.
The Great Recession was caused by the Democratic Party's mortgage policies and then they blamed it on Bush.
Clinton and the Democrats lowered the mortgage lending standards because the Democrat Voters are low class trash could not qualify for a mortgage loan.
Bush also inherited Billyboy Clinton's tech stock bubble recession. 
The Democrats are the root cause of most America's problems.*


----------



## Votto

asaratis said:


> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion



Take it back!

Shitholes demand an apology.


----------



## Thinker101

sealybobo said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but he made his money in California not Texas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but he probably took his money with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you can go to Alabama or Arkansas or Texas or New Mexico with the money you could have only made in Detroit Chicago or nyc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Problem is the money is leaving the state....not good economics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then explain why Ca economy is booming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did the same thing to Detroit well guess what?  Detroit is back!!!  MIchigan is thriving too.
> 
> They forget that California and Detroit were hurting because of the Bush Great Recession.  WHen manufacturing fled the country no shit places like Detroit and California took a hit.  But now we are booming and hickville USA is now apparently struggling waiting for Trump to make their towns great again.
Click to expand...


Ahh, you realize Detroit filed for bankruptcy a few years ago and just came out of bankruptcy 4 years(?) ago.


----------



## Thinker101

charwin95 said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chuck Woolery saved enough tax money by moving from Cali to Texas to pay for his new house.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but he made his money in California not Texas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but he probably took his money with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you can go to Alabama or Arkansas or Texas or New Mexico with the money you could have only made in Detroit Chicago or nyc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Problem is the money is leaving the state....not good economics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then explain why Ca economy is booming.
Click to expand...


Some California business may be doing well, the state, not so much.
Is California Going Bankrupt? - Daily Reckoning


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...... I live exactly as the republicans say a person should live......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans don't say all people should live one particular way. It's the democrats bag to tell people how to live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean things like work hard, don’t spend money you don’t have, go to school if you want to make more money, don’t have kids you can’t afford, save money.
Click to expand...




Not having children is NOT a Republican position.


----------



## charwin95

sealybobo said:


> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live here most my adult life. I enjoy every single day.Where else I can go for fishing, scuba, surfing, skiing, golfing, casinos, sports,, professional sports, beaches.... etc etc etc etc maybe Dubai but not even close to my life style and comfort.
> 
> 
> 
> `
> I have nothing against it. I just have this thing about fires and earthquakes. People in LA seem to think everything east of the San Andreas Fault, will collapse into the Atlantic ocean.
> `
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it will some day.  The end of the world is coming.  It's just a matter of when.  Our lifetime?  Probably not.  So don't live in fear.
Click to expand...


I probably start buying some of those worthless properties in San Bernardino areas where there is sign that part of the mountain is moving north. I expected by that time I will be worth quadrillion’s of $. Both sides will be an ocean front properties. 
That is 240 millions years I think. You may want to start investing here.


----------



## charwin95

Thinker101 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but he made his money in California not Texas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but he probably took his money with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you can go to Alabama or Arkansas or Texas or New Mexico with the money you could have only made in Detroit Chicago or nyc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Problem is the money is leaving the state....not good economics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then explain why Ca economy is booming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some California business may be doing well, the state, not so much.
> Is California Going Bankrupt? - Daily Reckoning
Click to expand...


That doesn’t explain why the economy is booming all over Ca and the unemployment is below 5%. You can post anything you like to make you happy but that doesn’t explain anything what the reality here in Ca. 
Try again.


----------



## charwin95

Thinker101 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but he probably took his money with him.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you can go to Alabama or Arkansas or Texas or New Mexico with the money you could have only made in Detroit Chicago or nyc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Problem is the money is leaving the state....not good economics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then explain why Ca economy is booming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did the same thing to Detroit well guess what?  Detroit is back!!!  MIchigan is thriving too.
> 
> They forget that California and Detroit were hurting because of the Bush Great Recession.  WHen manufacturing fled the country no shit places like Detroit and California took a hit.  But now we are booming and hickville USA is now apparently struggling waiting for Trump to make their towns great again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh, you realize Detroit filed for bankruptcy a few years ago and just came out of bankruptcy 4 years(?) ago.
Click to expand...


So...... What is your problem?


----------



## Thinker101

charwin95 said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you can go to Alabama or Arkansas or Texas or New Mexico with the money you could have only made in Detroit Chicago or nyc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is the money is leaving the state....not good economics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then explain why Ca economy is booming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did the same thing to Detroit well guess what?  Detroit is back!!!  MIchigan is thriving too.
> 
> They forget that California and Detroit were hurting because of the Bush Great Recession.  WHen manufacturing fled the country no shit places like Detroit and California took a hit.  But now we are booming and hickville USA is now apparently struggling waiting for Trump to make their towns great again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh, you realize Detroit filed for bankruptcy a few years ago and just came out of bankruptcy 4 years(?) ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...... What is your problem?
Click to expand...


What's yours?


----------



## charwin95

Riverside County and San Bernardino Counties new homes just to name a few. Oh what a shit hole state. I feel so sorry about California. 

New homes in Jurupa Valley

New Homes in Riverside County, CA | 1,644 Homes | NewHomeSource

New Homes in Riverside, CA | 905 New Homes | NewHomeSource

New Homes in Riverside-San Bernardino, CA | 1,373 New Homes | NewHomeSource

{{pageMeta.$current.og_title}}

Riverside, CA New Homes for Sale - realtor.com®

Riverside New Homes Directory | Riverside Homes For Sale

Riverside County


----------



## charwin95

Thinker101 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is the money is leaving the state....not good economics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then explain why Ca economy is booming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did the same thing to Detroit well guess what?  Detroit is back!!!  MIchigan is thriving too.
> 
> They forget that California and Detroit were hurting because of the Bush Great Recession.  WHen manufacturing fled the country no shit places like Detroit and California took a hit.  But now we are booming and hickville USA is now apparently struggling waiting for Trump to make their towns great again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh, you realize Detroit filed for bankruptcy a few years ago and just came out of bankruptcy 4 years(?) ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...... What is your problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's yours?
Click to expand...


I don’t have a problem. That is why I’m asking you.


----------



## asaratis

charwin95 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol,
> 
> Califorina is a first world state next to most of the south.
> -Higher standard of living
> -Higher quality education
> -Higher quality healthcare
> 
> You fucking cave men are so stupid that you probably should go back to school. idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For whom Comrade?
> 
> California has 99.9999999999% of our wealth in the hands of a dozen Oligarchs in Silicone Valley. There is no middle class anymore. 70% of the state lives in abject poverty, as seen by the cardboard boxes that are their homes along the Santa Ana. 25% are parasites "working" for the State to crush freedom and drive business out.  This Apparatchik class has replaced the once dominate middle class.
> 
> California once had a community college system that was the envy of the nation, but the Jr. Colleges often fail to obtain regional accreditation as the focus turned from education to indoctrination. Students may not be able to read or write, but they hate Trump, as the Oligarchs have priorities.
> 
> I've lived here my entire life. This was once the greatest state in the nation. Now it is Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I may not agree with you why but I do agree the middle class is still struggling in California. Proof trump hasn’t made America great again. We’re waiting.
> 
> Remember what he said before he was president, “leadership, no matter what you’re responsible”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will take decades to reverse the damage done by liberals to the state of California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are full of shit and a LIAR .... REPEAT.... California is booming big time because of who live here.
> 
> You posted in this thread that you don’t live here.
> In a separated thread which I blasted you ........ You live here.
Click to expand...

Do tell us the title of the "separated" thread to which you refer.

California is a shithole.


----------



## Thinker101

charwin95 said:


> Riverside County and San Bernardino Counties new homes just to name a few. Oh what a shit hole state. I feel so sorry about California.
> 
> New homes in Jurupa Valley
> 
> New Homes in Riverside County, CA | 1,644 Homes | NewHomeSource
> 
> New Homes in Riverside, CA | 905 New Homes | NewHomeSource
> 
> New Homes in Riverside-San Bernardino, CA | 1,373 New Homes | NewHomeSource
> 
> {{pageMeta.$current.og_title}}
> 
> Riverside, CA New Homes for Sale - realtor.com®
> 
> Riverside New Homes Directory | Riverside Homes For Sale
> 
> Riverside County



Bankrupt California City Seeks to Fix Politics and Finances

California Bankrupt?


----------



## charwin95

San Diego County new homes. Oh what a shit hole state. I feel so sorry living here...... There’s about a hundredS of these new housing developments going on at the same time all over here are in Ca. 

Find Your New Home in San Marcos, CA | Rancho Tesoro

New Homes For Sale in San Diego, CA by KB Home

Terracina

San Diego, CA New Homes for Sale & New Construction in San Diego, CA | Redfin

New Homes in San Diego, CA | 682 New Homes | NewHomeSource

San Diego New Homes & San Diego CA New Construction  | Zillow

New Homes for Sale in San Diego, CA by Home Builder | Shea Homes


----------



## asaratis

charwin95 said:


> Riverside County and San Bernardino Counties new homes just to name a few. Oh what a shit hole state. I feel so sorry about California.
> 
> New homes in Jurupa Valley
> 
> New Homes in Riverside County, CA | 1,644 Homes | NewHomeSource
> 
> New Homes in Riverside, CA | 905 New Homes | NewHomeSource
> 
> New Homes in Riverside-San Bernardino, CA | 1,373 New Homes | NewHomeSource
> 
> {{pageMeta.$current.og_title}}
> 
> Riverside, CA New Homes for Sale - realtor.com®
> 
> Riverside New Homes Directory | Riverside Homes For Sale
> 
> Riverside County


Here's a new home being built in California.  It will be in the $40,000-$50,000 price range.





homeless in California images - Google Search

Scroll slowly to the bottom.  (This may take a while.)


----------



## charwin95

Thinker101 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Riverside County and San Bernardino Counties new homes just to name a few. Oh what a shit hole state. I feel so sorry about California.
> 
> New homes in Jurupa Valley
> 
> New Homes in Riverside County, CA | 1,644 Homes | NewHomeSource
> 
> New Homes in Riverside, CA | 905 New Homes | NewHomeSource
> 
> New Homes in Riverside-San Bernardino, CA | 1,373 New Homes | NewHomeSource
> 
> {{pageMeta.$current.og_title}}
> 
> Riverside, CA New Homes for Sale - realtor.com[emoji768]
> 
> Riverside New Homes Directory | Riverside Homes For Sale
> 
> Riverside County
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bankrupt California City Seeks to Fix Politics and Finances
> 
> California Bankrupt?
Click to expand...


That doesn’t reflect the reality dude. If you think Ca is such a shithole. Why are we building all these new houses all over? Keep trying.


----------



## charwin95

asaratis said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol,
> 
> Califorina is a first world state next to most of the south.
> -Higher standard of living
> -Higher quality education
> -Higher quality healthcare
> 
> You fucking cave men are so stupid that you probably should go back to school. idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For whom Comrade?
> 
> California has 99.9999999999% of our wealth in the hands of a dozen Oligarchs in Silicone Valley. There is no middle class anymore. 70% of the state lives in abject poverty, as seen by the cardboard boxes that are their homes along the Santa Ana. 25% are parasites "working" for the State to crush freedom and drive business out.  This Apparatchik class has replaced the once dominate middle class.
> 
> California once had a community college system that was the envy of the nation, but the Jr. Colleges often fail to obtain regional accreditation as the focus turned from education to indoctrination. Students may not be able to read or write, but they hate Trump, as the Oligarchs have priorities.
> 
> I've lived here my entire life. This was once the greatest state in the nation. Now it is Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I may not agree with you why but I do agree the middle class is still struggling in California. Proof trump hasn’t made America great again. We’re waiting.
> 
> Remember what he said before he was president, “leadership, no matter what you’re responsible”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will take decades to reverse the damage done by liberals to the state of California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are full of shit and a LIAR .... REPEAT.... California is booming big time because of who live here.
> 
> You posted in this thread that you don’t live here.
> In a separated thread which I blasted you ........ You live here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do tell us the title of the "separated" thread to which you refer.
> 
> California is a shithole.
Click to expand...


Are fucking kidding me? 
You just posted to live in Stockbridge.... Idiot.


----------



## charwin95

asaratis said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Riverside County and San Bernardino Counties new homes just to name a few. Oh what a shit hole state. I feel so sorry about California.
> 
> New homes in Jurupa Valley
> 
> New Homes in Riverside County, CA | 1,644 Homes | NewHomeSource
> 
> New Homes in Riverside, CA | 905 New Homes | NewHomeSource
> 
> New Homes in Riverside-San Bernardino, CA | 1,373 New Homes | NewHomeSource
> 
> {{pageMeta.$current.og_title}}
> 
> Riverside, CA New Homes for Sale - realtor.com[emoji768]
> 
> Riverside New Homes Directory | Riverside Homes For Sale
> 
> Riverside County
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a new home being built in California.  It will be in the $40,000-$50,000 price range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> homeless in California images - Google Search
> 
> Scroll slowly to the bottom.  (This may take a while.)
Click to expand...


This  only prove you are ignorant. Check those new houses idiot.


----------



## Thinker101

charwin95 said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Riverside County and San Bernardino Counties new homes just to name a few. Oh what a shit hole state. I feel so sorry about California.
> 
> New homes in Jurupa Valley
> 
> New Homes in Riverside County, CA | 1,644 Homes | NewHomeSource
> 
> New Homes in Riverside, CA | 905 New Homes | NewHomeSource
> 
> New Homes in Riverside-San Bernardino, CA | 1,373 New Homes | NewHomeSource
> 
> {{pageMeta.$current.og_title}}
> 
> Riverside, CA New Homes for Sale - realtor.com[emoji768]
> 
> Riverside New Homes Directory | Riverside Homes For Sale
> 
> Riverside County
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bankrupt California City Seeks to Fix Politics and Finances
> 
> California Bankrupt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn’t reflect the reality dude. If you think Ca is such a shithole. Why are we building all these new houses all over? Keep trying.
Click to expand...


Nope, if you feel Ca is such a wonderful place, good for you.  My guess is Ca will eventually come back to life, maybe when the bullet train goes in (sarcasm).  Until it does start to turn around it will continue to be and become more of a shithole.


----------



## asaratis

Thinker101 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is the money is leaving the state....not good economics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then explain why Ca economy is booming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did the same thing to Detroit well guess what?  Detroit is back!!!  MIchigan is thriving too.
> 
> They forget that California and Detroit were hurting because of the Bush Great Recession.  WHen manufacturing fled the country no shit places like Detroit and California took a hit.  But now we are booming and hickville USA is now apparently struggling waiting for Trump to make their towns great again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh, you realize Detroit filed for bankruptcy a few years ago and just came out of bankruptcy 4 years(?) ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...... What is your problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's yours?
Click to expand...

*charwin95* is totally incapable of answering that question.


----------



## sealybobo

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but he probably took his money with him.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you can go to Alabama or Arkansas or Texas or New Mexico with the money you could have only made in Detroit Chicago or nyc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Problem is the money is leaving the state....not good economics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then explain why Ca economy is booming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did the same thing to Detroit well guess what?  Detroit is back!!!  MIchigan is thriving too.
> 
> They forget that California and Detroit were hurting because of the Bush Great Recession.  WHen manufacturing fled the country no shit places like Detroit and California took a hit.  But now we are booming and hickville USA is now apparently struggling waiting for Trump to make their towns great again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Most Left Wingers are not informed citizens.
> The Great Recession was caused by the Democratic Party's mortgage policies and then they blamed it on Bush.
> Clinton and the Democrats lowered the mortgage lending standards because the Democrat Voters are low class trash could not qualify for a mortgage loan.
> Bush also inherited Billyboy Clinton's tech stock bubble recession.
> The Democrats are the root cause of most America's problems.*
Click to expand...

Yes we know the right wing spin on what happened.  And even when Trump causes a recession, it'll never be conservatives or Republicans fault.  They'll always say we didn't regulate enough or cut taxes enough.  And they will always blame socialism but never the unfair tax breaks they gave the rich as to why we are broke and things aren't working they way they should.

Remember back in the 50's, 60's, 70's and 80's when America was great?  Well guess what?  The rich said they paid too much taxes.  They won and got all their tax breaks and today we are broke.  America isn't so great anymore.  What changed?  Look at all those tax breaks the rich got from 1970 to today.  They should have never got those breaks.  And we wasted a lot of money in Iraq too.  Almost forgot.


----------



## asaratis

charwin95 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For whom Comrade?
> 
> California has 99.9999999999% of our wealth in the hands of a dozen Oligarchs in Silicone Valley. There is no middle class anymore. 70% of the state lives in abject poverty, as seen by the cardboard boxes that are their homes along the Santa Ana. 25% are parasites "working" for the State to crush freedom and drive business out.  This Apparatchik class has replaced the once dominate middle class.
> 
> California once had a community college system that was the envy of the nation, but the Jr. Colleges often fail to obtain regional accreditation as the focus turned from education to indoctrination. Students may not be able to read or write, but they hate Trump, as the Oligarchs have priorities.
> 
> I've lived here my entire life. This was once the greatest state in the nation. Now it is Venezuela.
> 
> 
> 
> I may not agree with you why but I do agree the middle class is still struggling in California. Proof trump hasn’t made America great again. We’re waiting.
> 
> Remember what he said before he was president, “leadership, no matter what you’re responsible”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will take decades to reverse the damage done by liberals to the state of California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are full of shit and a LIAR .... REPEAT.... California is booming big time because of who live here.
> 
> You posted in this thread that you don’t live here.
> In a separated thread which I blasted you ........ You live here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do tell us the title of the "separated" thread to which you refer.
> 
> California is a shithole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are fucking kidding me?
> You just posted to live in Stockbridge.... Idiot.
Click to expand...

Check my avatar and the "Location" listed under it.  I have no reason to lie about where I live.

I never have and never will live in California.  California is a shithole.


----------



## asaratis

charwin95 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Riverside County and San Bernardino Counties new homes just to name a few. Oh what a shit hole state. I feel so sorry about California.
> 
> New homes in Jurupa Valley
> 
> New Homes in Riverside County, CA | 1,644 Homes | NewHomeSource
> 
> New Homes in Riverside, CA | 905 New Homes | NewHomeSource
> 
> New Homes in Riverside-San Bernardino, CA | 1,373 New Homes | NewHomeSource
> 
> {{pageMeta.$current.og_title}}
> 
> Riverside, CA New Homes for Sale - realtor.com[emoji768]
> 
> Riverside New Homes Directory | Riverside Homes For Sale
> 
> Riverside County
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a new home being built in California.  It will be in the $40,000-$50,000 price range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> homeless in California images - Google Search
> 
> Scroll slowly to the bottom.  (This may take a while.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This  only prove you are ignorant. Check those new houses idiot.
Click to expand...












California Today: State’s Homeless Population Drives National Increase





*More than one-quarter of the total homeless population nationwide lives in California, *roughly 114,000. The vast majority are “unsheltered” — a more bureaucratic term to describe the thousands living on the streets, under freeways and tucked into grassy fields and parks *in cities all around the state.*


----------



## ValerieYanez

asaratis said:


> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion


All those SJWs


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

sealybobo said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you can go to Alabama or Arkansas or Texas or New Mexico with the money you could have only made in Detroit Chicago or nyc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is the money is leaving the state....not good economics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then explain why Ca economy is booming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did the same thing to Detroit well guess what?  Detroit is back!!!  MIchigan is thriving too.
> 
> They forget that California and Detroit were hurting because of the Bush Great Recession.  WHen manufacturing fled the country no shit places like Detroit and California took a hit.  But now we are booming and hickville USA is now apparently struggling waiting for Trump to make their towns great again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Most Left Wingers are not informed citizens.
> The Great Recession was caused by the Democratic Party's mortgage policies and then they blamed it on Bush.
> Clinton and the Democrats lowered the mortgage lending standards because the Democrat Voters are low class trash could not qualify for a mortgage loan.
> Bush also inherited Billyboy Clinton's tech stock bubble recession.
> The Democrats are the root cause of most America's problems.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know the right wing spin on what happened.  And even when Trump causes a recession, it'll never be conservatives or Republicans fault.  They'll always say we didn't regulate enough or cut taxes enough.  And they will always blame socialism but never the unfair tax breaks they gave the rich as to why we are broke and things aren't working they way they should.
> 
> Remember back in the 50's, 60's, 70's and 80's when America was great?  Well guess what?  The rich said they paid too much taxes.  They won and got all their tax breaks and today we are broke.  America isn't so great anymore.  What changed?  Look at all those tax breaks the rich got from 1970 to today.  They should have never got those breaks.  And we wasted a lot of money in Iraq too.  Almost forgot.
Click to expand...


Do you even know what caused the Great Recession?


----------



## sealybobo

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is the money is leaving the state....not good economics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then explain why Ca economy is booming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did the same thing to Detroit well guess what?  Detroit is back!!!  MIchigan is thriving too.
> 
> They forget that California and Detroit were hurting because of the Bush Great Recession.  WHen manufacturing fled the country no shit places like Detroit and California took a hit.  But now we are booming and hickville USA is now apparently struggling waiting for Trump to make their towns great again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Most Left Wingers are not informed citizens.
> The Great Recession was caused by the Democratic Party's mortgage policies and then they blamed it on Bush.
> Clinton and the Democrats lowered the mortgage lending standards because the Democrat Voters are low class trash could not qualify for a mortgage loan.
> Bush also inherited Billyboy Clinton's tech stock bubble recession.
> The Democrats are the root cause of most America's problems.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know the right wing spin on what happened.  And even when Trump causes a recession, it'll never be conservatives or Republicans fault.  They'll always say we didn't regulate enough or cut taxes enough.  And they will always blame socialism but never the unfair tax breaks they gave the rich as to why we are broke and things aren't working they way they should.
> 
> Remember back in the 50's, 60's, 70's and 80's when America was great?  Well guess what?  The rich said they paid too much taxes.  They won and got all their tax breaks and today we are broke.  America isn't so great anymore.  What changed?  Look at all those tax breaks the rich got from 1970 to today.  They should have never got those breaks.  And we wasted a lot of money in Iraq too.  Almost forgot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you even know what caused the Great Recession?
Click to expand...

Yes and it's not what you think.

A.  War
B. Tax Breaks to the rich
C. Sending all those jobs overseas so when a little recession hit it made it an even bigger one because holy shit everyone was losing their jobs all at the same time.
D. Flooding the market with illegals so out of work Americans couldn't find work.  

I've forgotten more about the Great Recession than you will ever learn.

Oh yea, remember when gas went up over $4 a gallon?  THat was the straw for  many Americans especially ones that drove for a living.

Causes of the Great Recession - Wikipedia


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

sealybobo said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then explain why Ca economy is booming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did the same thing to Detroit well guess what?  Detroit is back!!!  MIchigan is thriving too.
> 
> They forget that California and Detroit were hurting because of the Bush Great Recession.  WHen manufacturing fled the country no shit places like Detroit and California took a hit.  But now we are booming and hickville USA is now apparently struggling waiting for Trump to make their towns great again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Most Left Wingers are not informed citizens.
> The Great Recession was caused by the Democratic Party's mortgage policies and then they blamed it on Bush.
> Clinton and the Democrats lowered the mortgage lending standards because the Democrat Voters are low class trash could not qualify for a mortgage loan.
> Bush also inherited Billyboy Clinton's tech stock bubble recession.
> The Democrats are the root cause of most America's problems.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know the right wing spin on what happened.  And even when Trump causes a recession, it'll never be conservatives or Republicans fault.  They'll always say we didn't regulate enough or cut taxes enough.  And they will always blame socialism but never the unfair tax breaks they gave the rich as to why we are broke and things aren't working they way they should.
> 
> Remember back in the 50's, 60's, 70's and 80's when America was great?  Well guess what?  The rich said they paid too much taxes.  They won and got all their tax breaks and today we are broke.  America isn't so great anymore.  What changed?  Look at all those tax breaks the rich got from 1970 to today.  They should have never got those breaks.  And we wasted a lot of money in Iraq too.  Almost forgot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you even know what caused the Great Recession?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and it's not what you think.
> 
> A.  War
> B. Tax Breaks to the rich
> C. Sending all those jobs overseas so when a little recession hit it made it an even bigger one because holy shit everyone was losing their jobs all at the same time.
> D. Flooding the market with illegals so out of work Americans couldn't find work.
> 
> I've forgotten more about the Great Recession than you will ever learn.
> 
> Oh yea, remember when gas went up over $4 a gallon?  THat was the straw for  many Americans especially ones that drove for a living.
> 
> Causes of the Great Recession - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


Explain how
A.  War
B. Tax Breaks to the rich
C. Sending all those jobs overseas so when a little recession hit it made it an even bigger one because holy shit everyone was losing their jobs all at the same time.
D. Flooding the market with illegals so out of work Americans couldn't find work. 
 caused the Great Recession
Democrats are for illegal immigration.
Democrats are oppose fracking which lowered  gasoline prices


----------



## Yarddog

sealybobo said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you can go to Alabama or Arkansas or Texas or New Mexico with the money you could have only made in Detroit Chicago or nyc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is the money is leaving the state....not good economics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then explain why Ca economy is booming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did the same thing to Detroit well guess what?  Detroit is back!!!  MIchigan is thriving too.
> 
> They forget that California and Detroit were hurting because of the Bush Great Recession.  WHen manufacturing fled the country no shit places like Detroit and California took a hit.  But now we are booming and hickville USA is now apparently struggling waiting for Trump to make their towns great again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Most Left Wingers are not informed citizens.
> The Great Recession was caused by the Democratic Party's mortgage policies and then they blamed it on Bush.
> Clinton and the Democrats lowered the mortgage lending standards because the Democrat Voters are low class trash could not qualify for a mortgage loan.
> Bush also inherited Billyboy Clinton's tech stock bubble recession.
> The Democrats are the root cause of most America's problems.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we know the right wing spin on what happened.  And even when Trump causes a recession, it'll never be conservatives or Republicans fault.  They'll always say we didn't regulate enough or cut taxes enough.  And they will always blame socialism but never the unfair tax breaks they gave the rich as to why we are broke and things aren't working they way they should.
> 
> Remember back in the 50's, 60's, 70's and 80's when America was great?  Well guess what?  The rich said they paid too much taxes.  They won and got all their tax breaks and today we are broke.  America isn't so great anymore.  What changed?  Look at all those tax breaks the rich got from 1970 to today.  They should have never got those breaks.  And we wasted a lot of money in Iraq too.  Almost forgot.
Click to expand...



So you think its fair for anyone to be taxed 70% on their income?  More money = more spending by people which helps to Grow the economy. I dont think anyone wants to go back to the Carter years.


----------



## Markle

As for California.

*Leaving California? After slowing, the trend intensifies*
By JOEL KOTKIN and WENDELL COX |
PUBLISHED: April 24, 2017 at 5:34 am | UPDATED: April 24, 2017 at 11:58 am

[...]

BACK TO MOUNTING OUTMIGRATION

The San Francisco Bay Area lost more than 600,000 net domestic migrants between 2000 and 2009 before experiencing a five-year respite. Now, sadly, the story seems to be changing again. Housing prices, first in the Bay Area and later in other metropolitan areas, have surged mightily, and are now as high as over nine times household incomes. In 2016, some 26,000 more people left the Bay Area than arrived. San Francisco net migration went from a high of 16,000 positive in 2013 to 12,000 negative three years later.

Similar patterns have occurred across the state. Between 2010 and 2015, California had cut its average annual migration losses annually from 160,000 to 50,000, but that number surged last year to nearly 110,000. Losses in the Los Angeles-Orange County area have gone from 42,000 in 2011 to 88,000 this year. San Diego, where domestic migration turned positive in 2011 and 2012, is now losing around 8,000 net migrants annually.

[...]

CALIFORNIA AND THE NEW DEMOGRAPHIC REALITY

The movement away from expensive core regions reflects the basic preference among people for affordable, less dense housing. The new Census estimates have confirmed this national trend. Migration to both suburbs and smaller cities — and away from dense core counties — is now at the highest rate in a decade.

Population growth in big urban core cities, including New York, is now about half of what it was back in 2010. Last year, all 10 of the top gainers in domestic migration were sprawling, more affordable Sun Belt metropolitan areas in states like Texas, North Carolina, Florida and Tennessee.

These dispersive trends are clear in Southern California, where net migration out of Los Angeles County runs about four times the rate of neighboring, more suburban Orange County, as migration to places like Riverside County mounts. Despite all the national hype surrounding L.A.’s drive for densification, it’s not a model that most people, and particularly families, seem to be embracing

Leaving California? After slowing, the trend intensifies


----------



## sealybobo

I think conservatives forget recessions hit big cities harder than little towns


----------



## Markle

Stark reality from the free market as to the desirability of San Francisco as opposed to Houston Texas.

Why the massive difference?  San Francisco has to pay drivers to bring trucks back to their city.  The cost of renting a 20' U=Haul Truck from SF, CA to Houston Texas is $3,431.

However, if you want the same truck, a 20' U-Haul, on the same day at the same time to move from Houston, Texas to San Francisco CA will only cost you $1,105.  They have more trucks coming TO Houston than leaving.

That's a THREE-FOLD difference.  That is not an aberration.  

U-Haul Truck Rentals: Moving Trucks, Pickups & Cargo Vans


----------



## bodecea

skye said:


> California is a shithole   because California has become a welfare State,  full of illegals.. and lazy people who just want money....
> 
> Vote for the Left and get your Welfare while you can....
> 
> Disgusting human beings who never wanted to work just wanted money for free.
> 
> not going to work you lazy scum....sorry!


It's always very funny to watch the ignorant talk.


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> I think conservatives forget recessions hit big cities harder than little towns



How?


----------



## sealybobo

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think conservatives forget recessions hit big cities harder than little towns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How?
Click to expand...

More people out of work. You don’t lay off your only nurse or cop


----------



## asaratis

bodecea said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> California is a shithole   because California has become a welfare State,  full of illegals.. and lazy people who just want money....
> 
> Vote for the Left and get your Welfare while you can....
> 
> Disgusting human beings who never wanted to work just wanted money for free.
> 
> not going to work you lazy scum....sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> It's always very funny to watch the ignorant talk.
Click to expand...

That is precisely why I continually search for your posts!  You crack me up!


----------



## Synthaholic

asaratis said:


> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion


Fucking idiot. Jerry Brown took a $26 billion Republican deficit and turned it into a $6 billion surplus.


----------



## asaratis

Synthaholic said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking idiot. Jerry Brown took a $26 billion Republican deficit and turned it into a $6 billion surplus.
Click to expand...

Is that why the state is over 250 BILLION dollars in debt today?

Will California ever pay off its massive debt? – Orange County Register

You're either a fucking idiot or a fucking liar.  Either way you are worthless.

....and Slick Willy never really produced a surplus either.  Democrats have their on accounting system.


----------



## kaz

Markle said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You conflated two things. Yes, I support ending social security and medicare. I'd be open to raising the age if I can't end the programs entirely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you propose that be done?  Refund all the money Americans have paid to date, plus a reasonable per annum rate of interest?
> 
> If so, I'm all or it!
Click to expand...


Why would you get money back?  You spent it as it came in.  You never saved a dime.  Do you expect the money back you paid for roads and defense too?

Welfare:  Money is confiscated with force from today's taxpayer and redistributed to other citizens

Social Security:  Money is confiscated with force from today's taxpayer and redistributed to other citizens

You're on welfare, Holmes.  Not one dime of your welfare check is money that you paid in.  That was spent as it came in like all other taxes


----------



## Uncensored2008

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> [
> I'm sorry... but you were about to describe which program California got "most" of the funds of. And you were going to prove all of the experts wrong, and show us California is not a donor State.



Porkulous, retard.

Stimulus Money: A Slush Fund for Unions and Democrats | Breitbart

Where did stimulus money really go?

Breaking News, Analysis, Politics, Blogs, News Photos, Video, Tech Reviews - TIME.com


----------



## Uncensored2008

charwin95 said:


> [
> 
> So how in the world California is the 6th largest economy of this planet?
> Maybe the illegals has something to do with that?



 Silicone Valley monopolies and the Robber Baron Oligarchs fuel California, But that money is concentrated in the hands of a dozen men, while millions live in cardboard boxes. 

But that's the way Bezos and Cook like it, peasants in poverty spend to much time trying to survive to ever resist the Oligarchy.


----------



## MaryL

I use a go pro camera to on my bike, I am over sixty. I have NEVER seen this many  homeless people or beggars, and never either have seen  so many  (illegal alien) Mexicans getting special treatment.  I know immigrants.  Illegal aliens from Mexico, Invaders, Not seeing them begging for money or in tents, no instead, we give wetters a higher priority than our own poor.  Poverty we have, we don't need to give special status to  Mexicans that can't immigrate legally given higher special status than our own poor. Do we?


----------



## asaratis

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, and hasn't been for over a decade.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, sorry.  California is, indeed, a net "giver" of federal funds.  This is true in studies as recent as 2017.
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You moron Maoists continue to cite a report from 1994 as if it is still relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The study I pointed you to in my link is from 2013.
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did most of Obama's Porkulous go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody knows what the hell you are trying to say, here.  But, if your other statements are any indication, it would take a 6-year old with Google about 30 seconds to show it is false.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit Comrade.
> 
> California was the top recipient of Obama's Porkulous. You Maoist pigs want to pretend that doesn't count, but it will be decades until that debt is balanced out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can cry and scream "bullshit" all you want.  California is, indeed, a donor state.  the Trump belt?  Nassomuch.
> 
> And still nobody knows what you are saying, son.  California received MOST of the funds... of what, exactly?  Use your big boy words!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can lie all you want, but facts are facts little Maoist.
> 
> Kim Jong Brown took hundreds of billions in federal money - that you scum want to ignore it is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry... but you were about to describe which program California got "most" of the funds of. And you were going to prove all of the experts wrong, and show us California is not a donor State.
Click to expand...

Californication gets more federal funds back than any other state...by a large difference.  Californication is barely a donor state in that it gets back 99 cents for every dollar paid in.


----------



## asaratis

Uncensored2008 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> So how in the world California is the 6th largest economy of this planet?
> Maybe the illegals has something to do with that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silicone Valley monopolies and the Robber Baron Oligarchs fuel California, But that money is concentrated in the hands of a dozen men, while millions live in cardboard boxes.
> 
> But that's the way Bezos and Cook like it, peasants in poverty spend to much time trying to survive to ever resist the Oligarchy.
Click to expand...

Bezos pays little in taxes also.

Amazon made $5.6bn in US profits last year but paid no tax | Daily Mail Online


----------



## MaryL

There is this despicable level of treatment we give "poor  Mexicans" illegals  over our own  poor and as if they deserve being ignored, mocked or trashed. I have seen that to many times, and I don't understand that. Why do poor  Americans deserve to be displaced by  poor illegal aliens from Mexico?  They work hard, they just expect to be paid for it  unlike wetbacks... It goes way deeper And I have seen it.


----------



## Synthaholic

asaratis said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking idiot. Jerry Brown took a $26 billion Republican deficit and turned it into a $6 billion surplus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why the state is over 250 BILLION dollars in debt today?
> 
> Will California ever pay off its massive debt? – Orange County Register
> 
> You're either a fucking idiot or a fucking liar.  Either way you are worthless.
> 
> ....and Slick Willy never really produced a surplus either.  Democrats have their on accounting system.
Click to expand...

Wingnut newspaper. Who is surprised?

News stories covering financial issues of government cite "rainy day funds" or special "ear marked" funds, loans between government entities, sales of government holdings in, for example, shares of a health care insurance company, self insurance management funds, debt repayment funds that can be up to 40% of the debt itself, and then the "budget" is often referred to, along with mentions of pension funds investments, but the full accounting of assets of government entities, the "CAFR" is typically not mentioned.[citation needed]

"Alternative" media, since the late 1990s, has exposed segments of the public to the subject of the (U.S.) CAFR contributing to the topic being labeled as "conspiracy theory" or "soap box" issue.[citation needed] In all reality, local government's "Net Worth" accounting document, the CAFR is a mandatory review document for any responsible taxpaying citizen.

Reporting on government financial issues can be seen as sensationalized in dealing with alleged excesses in spending or tucked away wealth held not clearly visible in the budgetary accounting. A $10,000 dollar Christmas tree for example, or vague mentions of "many billions" in referring to issues around the road improvement, self-insurance, debt repayment, and pension funds managed by a state.[citation needed]

The State of TX based on good due diligence to its residents publishes a "Cash Report" that lists all funds managed by the state. The 2014 TX Cash Report can be viewed here - [6] In one recent series of reports, the Kentucky Association of Counties whose spending came under scrutiny by the Lexington Herald-Leader provided some awareness of these types of entities as well as their surpluses and the claimed spending excesses while using money acquired from government fees for products like municipal insurance at premium rates, which build surpluses beyond the needs of the entity.[7]

Typical topics of the alternative media may include examples of: government entities financing each other's bond issues; Orange County California's or other divisions of government investments in derivatives; financial deals that are kept from the public to entice businesses to locate in a state, which may include tax incentives in exchange for stock assets in a company.[citation needed]

Much of both the mainstream and alternative media coverage of the topic of government financial issues must be considered a factor in public's confidence towards issues of government accountability.

Comprehensive annual financial report - Wikipedia


----------



## asaratis

Synthaholic said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking idiot. Jerry Brown took a $26 billion Republican deficit and turned it into a $6 billion surplus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why the state is over 250 BILLION dollars in debt today?
> 
> Will California ever pay off its massive debt? – Orange County Register
> 
> You're either a fucking idiot or a fucking liar.  Either way you are worthless.
> 
> ....and Slick Willy never really produced a surplus either.  Democrats have their on accounting system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wingnut newspaper. Who is surprised?
> 
> News stories covering financial issues of government cite "rainy day funds" or special "ear marked" funds, loans between government entities, sales of government holdings in, for example, shares of a health care insurance company, self insurance management funds, debt repayment funds that can be up to 40% of the debt itself, and then the "budget" is often referred to, along with mentions of pension funds investments, but the full accounting of assets of government entities, the "CAFR" is typically not mentioned.[citation needed]
> 
> "Alternative" media, since the late 1990s, has exposed segments of the public to the subject of the (U.S.) CAFR contributing to the topic being labeled as "conspiracy theory" or "soap box" issue.[citation needed] In all reality, local government's "Net Worth" accounting document, the CAFR is a mandatory review document for any responsible taxpaying citizen.
> 
> Reporting on government financial issues can be seen as sensationalized in dealing with alleged excesses in spending or tucked away wealth held not clearly visible in the budgetary accounting. A $10,000 dollar Christmas tree for example, or vague mentions of "many billions" in referring to issues around the road improvement, self-insurance, debt repayment, and pension funds managed by a state.[citation needed]
> 
> The State of TX based on good due diligence to its residents publishes a "Cash Report" that lists all funds managed by the state. The 2014 TX Cash Report can be viewed here - [6] In one recent series of reports, the Kentucky Association of Counties whose spending came under scrutiny by the Lexington Herald-Leader provided some awareness of these types of entities as well as their surpluses and the claimed spending excesses while using money acquired from government fees for products like municipal insurance at premium rates, which build surpluses beyond the needs of the entity.[7]
> 
> Typical topics of the alternative media may include examples of: government entities financing each other's bond issues; Orange County California's or other divisions of government investments in derivatives; financial deals that are kept from the public to entice businesses to locate in a state, which may include tax incentives in exchange for stock assets in a company.[citation needed]
> 
> Much of both the mainstream and alternative media coverage of the topic of government financial issues must be considered a factor in public's confidence towards issues of government accountability.
> 
> Comprehensive annual financial report - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

So tell us...just what is California's current debt status?

Provide credible links or shut the fuck up.


----------



## Markle

ANYONE who believes California has any sort of surplus is more than a few fries short of a Happy Meal!

*Understanding California's public pension debt
The gap between money available and promises made is huge and growing.*
By JUDY LIN
SEPT. 18, 2016

*What is the unfunded liability of California state and local governments?*

Put simply, the unfunded liability is the shortfall between retirement benefits that governments have promised their workers and the current funding available to meet those obligations.

*How much is it?*
According to the state controller’s office, the unfunded liability of California’s 130 state and local government pension plans stood at $241.3 billion as of 2014, the most recent year for which figures are available.

Understanding California's public pension debt

Little wonder California citizens are fleeing the state in droves!


----------



## asaratis

Markle said:


> ANYONE who believes California has any sort of surplus is more than a few fries short of a Happy Meal!
> 
> *Understanding California's public pension debt
> The gap between money available and promises made is huge and growing.*
> By JUDY LIN
> SEPT. 18, 2016
> 
> *What is the unfunded liability of California state and local governments?*
> 
> Put simply, the unfunded liability is the shortfall between retirement benefits that governments have promised their workers and the current funding available to meet those obligations.
> 
> *How much is it?*
> According to the state controller’s office, the unfunded liability of California’s 130 state and local government pension plans stood at $241.3 billion as of 2014, the most recent year for which figures are available.
> 
> Understanding California's public pension debt
> 
> Little wonder California citizens are fleeing the state in droves!


Precisely!  Socialism at work...striving to support the masses forever on the decreasing wealth of the ever-smaller-growing group known as productive citizens.  It hasn't worked anywhere else in the world and it's not going to work in California.


----------



## kaz

MaryL said:


> Why do poor  Americans deserve to be displaced by  poor illegal aliens from Mexico?



Good question.  And another good question is ... why are they voting for Democrats?


----------



## danielpalos

our minimum wage is scheduled to go up and will help generate more tax revenue.


----------



## kaz

danielpalos said:


> our minimum wage is scheduled to go up and will help generate more tax revenue.



People who earn minimum wage don't pay taxes.  You have to be in the top half of income earners to pay taxes.

BTW, unemployed people who get fired because they aren't worth the hurdle you put up to merit employment don't pay taxes either


----------



## asaratis

danielpalos said:


> our minimum wage is scheduled to go up and will help generate more tax revenue.


Raising the minimum wage does little more than raise prices....and increase the use of robotics.

California is a shithole!


----------



## kaz

asaratis said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> our minimum wage is scheduled to go up and will help generate more tax revenue.
> 
> 
> 
> Raising the minimum wage does little more than raise prices....and increase the use of robotics.
> 
> California is a shithole!
Click to expand...


Oh, it does more than that.  It makes people not worth the minimum wage unemployable.  It also pushes companies to move offshore and to automate reducing even more employment.  While accomplishing nothing because no employer will pay anyone more than they are worth.  It's basic logic.  And I have owned five businesses and never would I do that or anyone I knew


----------



## kaz

asaratis said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> our minimum wage is scheduled to go up and will help generate more tax revenue.
> 
> 
> 
> Raising the minimum wage does little more than raise prices....and increase the use of robotics.
> 
> California is a shithole!
Click to expand...


literally.  Homeless are shitting and leaving things like needles all over the place.  I lived there in the nineties.  It was such an incredible place.  The sad think is that most of it still is other than two urban blue areas that are destroying them all


----------



## danielpalos

kaz said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> our minimum wage is scheduled to go up and will help generate more tax revenue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People who earn minimum wage don't pay taxes.  You have to be in the top half of income earners to pay taxes.
> 
> BTW, unemployed people who get fired because they aren't worth the hurdle you put up to merit employment don't pay taxes either
Click to expand...

a higher minimum wage means more consumption and more local taxes, being paid.


----------



## danielpalos

asaratis said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> our minimum wage is scheduled to go up and will help generate more tax revenue.
> 
> 
> 
> Raising the minimum wage does little more than raise prices....and increase the use of robotics.
> 
> California is a shithole!
Click to expand...

We want to lose low wage jobs that don't pay enough in taxes.


----------



## kaz

danielpalos said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> our minimum wage is scheduled to go up and will help generate more tax revenue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People who earn minimum wage don't pay taxes.  You have to be in the top half of income earners to pay taxes.
> 
> BTW, unemployed people who get fired because they aren't worth the hurdle you put up to merit employment don't pay taxes either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a higher minimum wage means more consumption and more local taxes, being paid.
Click to expand...


You ignored my post


----------



## danielpalos

kaz said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> our minimum wage is scheduled to go up and will help generate more tax revenue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People who earn minimum wage don't pay taxes.  You have to be in the top half of income earners to pay taxes.
> 
> BTW, unemployed people who get fired because they aren't worth the hurdle you put up to merit employment don't pay taxes either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a higher minimum wage means more consumption and more local taxes, being paid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ignored my post
Click to expand...

i ignored it, because it is irrelevant.  Seattle's unemployment rate, proves it.


----------



## francoHFW

asaratis said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ANYONE who believes California has any sort of surplus is more than a few fries short of a Happy Meal!
> 
> *Understanding California's public pension debt
> The gap between money available and promises made is huge and growing.*
> By JUDY LIN
> SEPT. 18, 2016
> 
> *What is the unfunded liability of California state and local governments?*
> 
> Put simply, the unfunded liability is the shortfall between retirement benefits that governments have promised their workers and the current funding available to meet those obligations.
> 
> *How much is it?*
> According to the state controller’s office, the unfunded liability of California’s 130 state and local government pension plans stood at $241.3 billion as of 2014, the most recent year for which figures are available.
> 
> Understanding California's public pension debt
> 
> Little wonder California citizens are fleeing the state in droves!
> 
> 
> 
> Precisely!  Socialism at work...striving to support the masses forever on the decreasing wealth of the ever-smaller-growing group known as productive citizens.  It hasn't worked anywhere else in the world and it's not going to work in California.
Click to expand...

Watch a pile of GOP crap propaganda, super dupe. Every successful modern country is socialist, i e always democratic Fair capitalism. See original EU, Canada Japan New Zealand Australia and even the United States with ACA, although we are an unfair GOP mess thanks to a-hole GOP and Dupes like you.


----------



## francoHFW

kaz said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> our minimum wage is scheduled to go up and will help generate more tax revenue.
> 
> 
> 
> Raising the minimum wage does little more than raise prices....and increase the use of robotics.
> 
> California is a shithole!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> literally.  Homeless are shitting and leaving things like needles all over the place.  I lived there in the nineties.  It was such an incredible place.  The sad think is that most of it still is other than two urban blue areas that are destroying them all
Click to expand...

The problem in California is it is too successful and people with crap GOP jobs can't afford the rent.


----------



## charwin95

asaratis said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> our minimum wage is scheduled to go up and will help generate more tax revenue.
> 
> 
> 
> Raising the minimum wage does little more than raise prices....and increase the use of robotics.
> 
> California is a shithole!
Click to expand...


HEY SHITHOLE HUMAN BEING. 

Don’t you ever get tired? What the fuck did we do to you that you are so fucking bitter about California? 
Get a life.


----------



## francoHFW

charwin95 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> our minimum wage is scheduled to go up and will help generate more tax revenue.
> 
> 
> 
> Raising the minimum wage does little more than raise prices....and increase the use of robotics.
> 
> California is a shithole!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HEY SHITHOLE HUMAN BEING.
> 
> Don’t you ever get tired? What the fuck did we do to you that you are so fucking bitter about California?
> Get a life.
Click to expand...

He's ignorant and brainwashed. They get all pissed off when chode to be so. Showed Jesus.


----------



## Lone Wolf

asaratis said:


> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion


Because it is 70 percent Mexican?


----------



## charwin95

Lone Wolf said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> Because it is 70 percent Mexican?
Click to expand...


Do you have a link to prove that or you are just lying? 
Are people really these ignorant?


----------



## Lone Wolf

Since 2000 (the US Census), California has been known as the second state in US history (after Hawaii since its statehood in 1959) to have a non-white majority, the first state in US history to have a Latino minority, and since 2014, the first state to have a Latino plurality surpass other racial/ethnic groups. The media discussed the possibility of Latinos becoming a majority in the 21st century,[22] the first time since statehood (1850) when they were reduced to 20 percent of the population as a result of the California Gold Rush of 1848-49


----------



## charwin95

Lone Wolf said:


> Since 2000 (the US Census), California has been known as the second state in US history (after Hawaii since its statehood in 1959) to have a non-white majority, the first state in US history to have a Latino minority, and since 2014, the first state to have a Latino plurality surpass other racial/ethnic groups. The media discussed the possibility of Latinos becoming a majority in the 21st century,[22] the first time since statehood (1850) when they were reduced to 20 percent of the population as a result of the California Gold Rush of 1848-49



Does this mean 70% of Californians are Mexicans?


----------



## flacaltenn

danielpalos said:


> our minimum wage is scheduled to go up and will help generate more tax revenue.



It promotes THE JOB --- not the person..  Min wage should be transitory, not a way to support a family. No one not attending continuing education or vocational training should QUALIFY for a "min wage" job. Except seniors and the disabled. You're not helping the person. You're making them comfortable and complacent in an endangered career..


----------



## Lone Wolf

charwin95 said:


> Lone Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since 2000 (the US Census), California has been known as the second state in US history (after Hawaii since its statehood in 1959) to have a non-white majority, the first state in US history to have a Latino minority, and since 2014, the first state to have a Latino plurality surpass other racial/ethnic groups. The media discussed the possibility of Latinos becoming a majority in the 21st century,[22] the first time since statehood (1850) when they were reduced to 20 percent of the population as a result of the California Gold Rush of 1848-49
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean 70% of Californians are Mexicans?
Click to expand...

Pretty much. More Mexican than anything else.


----------



## flacaltenn

danielpalos said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> our minimum wage is scheduled to go up and will help generate more tax revenue.
> 
> 
> 
> Raising the minimum wage does little more than raise prices....and increase the use of robotics.
> 
> California is a shithole!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We want to lose low wage jobs that don't pay enough in taxes.
Click to expand...


Kinda fuzzy thinking here. You want to pay menial labor MORE so you can get more TAX INCOME? 

And NOW you seem to assert that you want to end Min Wage jobs.  The problem with your thinking is that these are "low wage PEOPLE".  Not "low wage JOBS"...   And if you REALLY wanted to help them -- you'd make GEDs interesting and easy.  And get California BACK to damn near free Community College system. 

Tennessee just made its ENTIRE Community College system virtually free. Because we're NOT a broke ass shithole run by Unicorn riders.


----------



## Lone Wolf

We could give California to Mexico then all the illegals living there would be at home.


----------



## danielpalos

flacaltenn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> our minimum wage is scheduled to go up and will help generate more tax revenue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It promotes THE JOB --- not the person..  Min wage should be transitory, not a way to support a family. No one not attending continuing education or vocational training should QUALIFY for a "min wage" job. Except seniors and the disabled. You're not helping the person. You're making them comfortable and complacent in an endangered career..
Click to expand...

seems like a fallacy of false Cause, to me.  A fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage simply makes it easier for Labor to move up.  And, social services cost around fourteen dollars an hour, anyway.  We want to get rid of, low wage jobs.


----------



## deanrd

asaratis said:


> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion


I've found that right wingers who criticize California usually  come from Mississippi, Georgia or Alabama.
It's called extremely jealous.


----------



## danielpalos

flacaltenn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> our minimum wage is scheduled to go up and will help generate more tax revenue.
> 
> 
> 
> Raising the minimum wage does little more than raise prices....and increase the use of robotics.
> 
> California is a shithole!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We want to lose low wage jobs that don't pay enough in taxes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kinda fuzzy thinking here. You want to pay menial labor MORE so you can get more TAX INCOME?
> 
> And NOW you seem to assert that you want to end Min Wage jobs.  The problem with your thinking is that these are "low wage PEOPLE".  Not "low wage JOBS"...   And if you REALLY wanted to help them -- you'd make GEDs interesting and easy.  And get California BACK to damn near free Community College system.
> 
> Tennessee just made its ENTIRE Community College system virtually free. Because we're NOT a broke ass shithole run by Unicorn riders.
Click to expand...

Don't ever whine the poor are not paying taxes.  You can't have it both ways.


----------



## Lone Wolf

danielpalos said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> our minimum wage is scheduled to go up and will help generate more tax revenue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It promotes THE JOB --- not the person..  Min wage should be transitory, not a way to support a family. No one not attending continuing education or vocational training should QUALIFY for a "min wage" job. Except seniors and the disabled. You're not helping the person. You're making them comfortable and complacent in an endangered career..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> seems like a fallacy of false Cause, to me.  A fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage simply makes it easier for Labor to move up.  And, social services cost around fourteen dollars an hour, anyway.  We want to get rid of, low wage jobs.
Click to expand...

After the cost of living goes up enormously that $15 will be just like it is now low-wage


----------



## flacaltenn

danielpalos said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> our minimum wage is scheduled to go up and will help generate more tax revenue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It promotes THE JOB --- not the person..  Min wage should be transitory, not a way to support a family. No one not attending continuing education or vocational training should QUALIFY for a "min wage" job. Except seniors and the disabled. You're not helping the person. You're making them comfortable and complacent in an endangered career..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> seems like a fallacy of false Cause, to me.  A fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage simply makes it easier for Labor to move up.  And, social services cost around fourteen dollars an hour, anyway.  We want to get rid of, low wage jobs.
Click to expand...


MONEY doesn't move up labor.  SKILLS and continuing education does. When ALL jobs are lifted, you've lifted NO PEOPLE.  Just created more phony Calif inflation of money. Folks can live twice as good on low wages in Tenn as in Calif.  It's just phony money valuation. Not progress.


----------



## danielpalos

Lone Wolf said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> our minimum wage is scheduled to go up and will help generate more tax revenue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It promotes THE JOB --- not the person..  Min wage should be transitory, not a way to support a family. No one not attending continuing education or vocational training should QUALIFY for a "min wage" job. Except seniors and the disabled. You're not helping the person. You're making them comfortable and complacent in an endangered career..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> seems like a fallacy of false Cause, to me.  A fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage simply makes it easier for Labor to move up.  And, social services cost around fourteen dollars an hour, anyway.  We want to get rid of, low wage jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the cost of living goes up enormously that $15 will be just like it is now low-wage
Click to expand...

inflation happens anyway.  social services cost around fourteen dollars an hour anyway.


----------



## charwin95

Lone Wolf said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lone Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since 2000 (the US Census), California has been known as the second state in US history (after Hawaii since its statehood in 1959) to have a non-white majority, the first state in US history to have a Latino minority, and since 2014, the first state to have a Latino plurality surpass other racial/ethnic groups. The media discussed the possibility of Latinos becoming a majority in the 21st century,[22] the first time since statehood (1850) when they were reduced to 20 percent of the population as a result of the California Gold Rush of 1848-49
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean 70% of Californians are Mexicans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much. More Mexican than anything else.
Click to expand...


That is not what I see here everyday. And in my area I barely see Mexicans. Mostly whites and Asians except people cutting grass.


----------



## flacaltenn

I have 3 times the house/land in Tennessee for 1/2 of what I paid in California. Better schools, better govt, better life. It's all "funny money" out there. Here I can live like Calif multi-millionaire on 1/2 the budget. 

DECLARING jobs more valuable does nothing but ruin your ability to compete on a national scale. I still charge my Cali clients more for the same work --- because I CAN...


----------



## danielpalos

flacaltenn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> our minimum wage is scheduled to go up and will help generate more tax revenue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It promotes THE JOB --- not the person..  Min wage should be transitory, not a way to support a family. No one not attending continuing education or vocational training should QUALIFY for a "min wage" job. Except seniors and the disabled. You're not helping the person. You're making them comfortable and complacent in an endangered career..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> seems like a fallacy of false Cause, to me.  A fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage simply makes it easier for Labor to move up.  And, social services cost around fourteen dollars an hour, anyway.  We want to get rid of, low wage jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MONEY doesn't move up labor.  SKILLS and continuing education does. When ALL jobs are lifted, you've lifted NO PEOPLE.  Just created more phony Calif inflation of money. Folks can live twice as good on low wages in Tenn as in Calif.  It's just phony money valuation. Not progress.
Click to expand...

it is progress, according to one study on the problems of California.  Labor simply doesn't make enough or pay enough in taxes in our already, high cost of living State.


----------



## charwin95

Lone Wolf said:


> We could give California to Mexico then all the illegals living there would be at home.



So what happened to the other people that are not Mexicans?


----------



## Lone Wolf

charwin95 said:


> Lone Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> We could give California to Mexico then all the illegals living there would be at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what happened to the other people that are not Mexicans?
Click to expand...

It's just like the rest of America the Mexicans are breeding  with american girls like rabbits.  white man will be extinct


----------



## Lone Wolf

charwin95 said:


> Lone Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lone Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since 2000 (the US Census), California has been known as the second state in US history (after Hawaii since its statehood in 1959) to have a non-white majority, the first state in US history to have a Latino minority, and since 2014, the first state to have a Latino plurality surpass other racial/ethnic groups. The media discussed the possibility of Latinos becoming a majority in the 21st century,[22] the first time since statehood (1850) when they were reduced to 20 percent of the population as a result of the California Gold Rush of 1848-49
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean 70% of Californians are Mexicans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much. More Mexican than anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not what I see here everyday. And in my area I barely see Mexicans. Mostly whites and Asians except people cutting grass.
Click to expand...

They're coming


----------



## deanrd

Lone Wolf said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lone Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> We could give California to Mexico then all the illegals living there would be at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what happened to the other people that are not Mexicans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's just like the rest of America the Mexicans are breeding  with american girls like rabbits.  white man will be extinct
Click to expand...

Maybe white men need to learn how to do it the way white women like?


----------



## 2aguy

asaratis said:


> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion




Easy answer....democrats.


----------



## asaratis

danielpalos said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> our minimum wage is scheduled to go up and will help generate more tax revenue.
> 
> 
> 
> Raising the minimum wage does little more than raise prices....and increase the use of robotics.
> 
> California is a shithole!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We want to lose low wage jobs that don't pay enough in taxes.
Click to expand...

Minimum wage earners pay little or nothing in taxes.  Raising the minimum wage will not raise the tax burden of workers already earning more than the new minimum.


----------



## danielpalos

asaratis said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> our minimum wage is scheduled to go up and will help generate more tax revenue.
> 
> 
> 
> Raising the minimum wage does little more than raise prices....and increase the use of robotics.
> 
> California is a shithole!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We want to lose low wage jobs that don't pay enough in taxes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Minimum wage earners pay little or nothing in taxes.  Raising the minimum wage will not raise the tax burden of workers already earning more than the new minimum.
Click to expand...

why do you believe it won't?  Higher paid Labor simply spends more, creates more demand, and pays more in taxes.


----------



## charwin95

Lone Wolf said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lone Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> We could give California to Mexico then all the illegals living there would be at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what happened to the other people that are not Mexicans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's just like the rest of America the Mexicans are breeding  with american girls like rabbits.  white man will be extinct
Click to expand...


That will never happen. I can guarantee you that....... You know why? These people are learning the hard way. Some of these are angry at each other’s because of hardships. 
The younger ones are having one or two kids.


----------



## charwin95

2aguy said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy answer....democrats.
Click to expand...


You should tell that your buddies. For some reason theres a lot of HATRED against California. Almost every week. 

I just don’t understand that. 

This is like telling you. Your house 2aguy   is shithole. Is that a nice thing to say?

Why can’t we just stick with the topic and talk DECENTLY without trashing people or places? 

This is where I go ballistic sometimes.


----------



## deanrd

asaratis said:


> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion


You do know California pays twice what the next state, Texas pays, right? It’s only been posted like a thousand times.
The real poverty area is Appalachia.  Which covers 13 Red States.  Everyone knows that.


----------



## asaratis

charwin95 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> our minimum wage is scheduled to go up and will help generate more tax revenue.
> 
> 
> 
> Raising the minimum wage does little more than raise prices....and increase the use of robotics.
> 
> California is a shithole!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HEY SHITHOLE HUMAN BEING.
> 
> Don’t you ever get tired? What the fuck did we do to you that you are so fucking bitter about California?
> Get a life.
Click to expand...

Just because you have no legitimate rebuttals to what I post here doesn't mean I'm bitter about California.

California is a shithole...that's all.  California government thinks it can ignore US immigration laws.  In doing so, it has turned itself into a shithole and threatens the entire nation with and endless stream of worthless fucking criminals and violent gang members.

I don't hate Californians.  I hate California's government.  Get with the program, shit-for-brains!


----------



## asaratis

Lone Wolf said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> Because it is 70 percent Mexican?
Click to expand...

No.  Because it is 100% liberal run government.  Liberalism is a mental disorder and California is proof of it.  California is a shithole because of its government.


----------



## asaratis

Lone Wolf said:


> We could give California to Mexico then all the illegals living there would be at home.


Except that would make our wall several hundred miles longer....and cross over many mountains.


----------



## asaratis

deanrd said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> I've found that right wingers who criticize California usually  come from Mississippi, Georgia or Alabama.
> It's called extremely jealous.
Click to expand...

Jealous, my ass!  I'd rather live in any one of those three rather than California.  The best things coming out of California these days are the people that want to live elsewhere.


----------



## asaratis

2aguy said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy answer....democrats.
Click to expand...

....and likely some communists.


----------



## asaratis

danielpalos said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> our minimum wage is scheduled to go up and will help generate more tax revenue.
> 
> 
> 
> Raising the minimum wage does little more than raise prices....and increase the use of robotics.
> 
> California is a shithole!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We want to lose low wage jobs that don't pay enough in taxes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Minimum wage earners pay little or nothing in taxes.  Raising the minimum wage will not raise the tax burden of workers already earning more than the new minimum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you believe it won't?  Higher paid Labor simply spends more, creates more demand, and pays more in taxes.
Click to expand...

It may generate more sales tax.  Income tax, not much if any. A salary based on $15/hr grosses $31,200/yr.


----------



## asaratis

charwin95 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy answer....democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should tell that your buddies. For some reason theres a lot of HATRED against California. Almost every week.
> 
> I just don’t understand that.
> 
> This is like telling you. Your house 2aguy   is shithole. Is that a nice thing to say?
> 
> Why can’t we just stick with the topic and talk DECENTLY without trashing people or places?
> 
> This is where I go ballistic sometimes.
Click to expand...

LOL!  You who says a mail carrier is a lowlife scum bag dare to criticize others for saying California sucks?  Laugh my fuckin' ass off!!!


----------



## asaratis

deanrd said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> You do know California pays twice what the next state, Texas pays, right? It’s only been posted like a thousand times.
> The real poverty area is Appalachia.  Which covers 13 Red States.  Everyone knows that.
Click to expand...

You do realize that California gets back over $100 Billion MORE than Texas does does, right?


----------



## GHook93

ScienceRocks said:


> Lol,
> 
> Califorina is a first world state next to most of the south.
> -Higher standard of living
> -Higher quality education
> -Higher quality healthcare
> 
> You fucking cave men are so stupid that you probably should go back to school. idiot.



Higher standard of living? Maybe in some of the rich parts of LA, SD, BH, HW or some of the other big cities, but in a while the standard of living is well below other states!

Did you really say education?!?!? Lol CA is notorious for having a shit school system.

Healthcare, other than the hospital and doctors for the elitist, the CA healthcare system is notorious for being shit.

Nice try Smokey. There are 3 CAs: (1) the One you see in the movies for depicting a 10% elitist class, (2) Everyone else living in the lower class which includes families making less than $150 a year and (3) the illegal aliens who are destroying healthcare system and schools and breaking a bloated budget!

CA decided after Reagan left office they would squander their rich infrastructure and economic might in favor of selling out to illegal
aliens and failed leftist ideology!


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## flacaltenn

deanrd said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> I've found that right wingers who criticize California usually  come from Mississippi, Georgia or Alabama.
> It's called extremely jealous.
Click to expand...


No --- I LEFT Cali with a huge pile of Cali dollars to Tenn.  Where they SPEND better and the govt WORKS on it's fundamental responsibilities to the taxpayers. Not plastic bag bans or fining waiters for handing out plastic forks.. 

Lots of my acquaintances here are ALSO Cali escapees.  Family down the road lived 6 miles from my old place in the Coastal hills of SF bay.. 

Jealous is LAST THING that folks in the South think of Cali you nidget..  First thing they think of is mismanagement, crystal worshippers, hollywood egomaniacs, and fruits and nuts..


----------



## flacaltenn

MOF --- It's not just the South. It's the Plains states, Midwest, RustBelt, Mountain States that chuckle at Cali. 

Ask an Oregonian if they are JEALOUS of California...


----------



## asaratis

charwin95 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy answer....democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should tell that your buddies. For some reason theres a lot of HATRED against California. Almost every week.
> 
> I just don’t understand that.
> 
> This is like telling you. Your house 2aguy   is shithole. Is that a nice thing to say?
> 
> Why can’t we just stick with the topic and talk DECENTLY without trashing people or places?
> 
> This is where I go ballistic sometimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL!  You who says a mail carrier is a lowlife scum bag dare to criticize others for saying California sucks?  Laugh my fuckin' ass off!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you talking to me Mr. Shithole?
Click to expand...

I and a lot of other sane posters are talking to you, asswipe!  Unfortunately, you are incapable of listening.


----------



## Geaux4it

To many wetbacks in Cali for me. Place sux

-Geaux


----------



## charwin95

asaratis said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> our minimum wage is scheduled to go up and will help generate more tax revenue.
> 
> 
> 
> Raising the minimum wage does little more than raise prices....and increase the use of robotics.
> 
> California is a shithole!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HEY SHITHOLE HUMAN BEING.
> 
> Don’t you ever get tired? What the fuck did we do to you that you are so fucking bitter about California?
> Get a life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because you have no legitimate rebuttals to what I post here doesn't mean I'm bitter about California.
> 
> California is a shithole...that's all.  California government thinks it can ignore US immigration laws.  In doing so, it has turned itself into a shithole and threatens the entire nation with and endless stream of worthless fucking criminals and violent gang members.
> 
> I don't hate Californians.  I hate California's government.  Get with the program, shit-for-brains!
Click to expand...


No legitimate rebuttal? REALLY? I MEAN REALLY MR. SHITHOLE? 

Read post #375, 378, 386, 406, 485, 490, 503, 507 etc etc etc..... where I was trashing a piece of shit like you. Because you don’t really know anything much about Ca. 

So far most of your post are nothing but shit this and shit that because you are a piece of shit despicable human being.

The only mistake I  made against you ....  was I thought you live here...... But you don’t even live here. All your information is cherry pick bad parts of California. 

Keep trying MR.SHITHOLE.


----------



## danielpalos

asaratis said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> our minimum wage is scheduled to go up and will help generate more tax revenue.
> 
> 
> 
> Raising the minimum wage does little more than raise prices....and increase the use of robotics.
> 
> California is a shithole!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We want to lose low wage jobs that don't pay enough in taxes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Minimum wage earners pay little or nothing in taxes.  Raising the minimum wage will not raise the tax burden of workers already earning more than the new minimum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you believe it won't?  Higher paid Labor simply spends more, creates more demand, and pays more in taxes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It may generate more sales tax.  Income tax, not much if any. A salary based on $15/hr grosses $31,200/yr.
Click to expand...

it also beats the cost of social services; currently at around fourteen dollars an hour.


----------



## Mr Natural

Interesting thread.

I'm wondering where the posters who claim California to be a shithole are from.


----------



## toobfreak

ScienceRocks said:


> Califorina is a first world state next to most of the south.
> -Higher standard of living
> -Higher quality education
> -Higher quality healthcare



The biggest shithole on the planet is the one that offers the highest standard of living for a special few while making the rest live in vans and cardboard boxes under bridges in abject poverty.  The biggest shithole on the planet is the one that offers higher quality education in principle, yet mostly turns out kids that can't even find Canada on a map and spend their days rioting, breaking windows and turning over police cars because someone disagrees with their views.  The biggest shithole on the planet is the one that offers higher quality healthcare to only those that can afford to pay for it outside the system and 3rd world care for all the rest within it.

The biggest shithole on the planet is the one that offers greater benefits, incentives and protections to people who aren't even citizens of our country.
The biggest shithole on the planet is the one that stands defiant against our nations laws protecting violent criminals so they can return to the streets to hurt others.
That biggest shithole on the planet is none other than the once great state of California, land of fruits and nuts.


----------



## danielpalos

We simply need to pioneer new cities from scratch.


----------



## asaratis

charwin95 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> our minimum wage is scheduled to go up and will help generate more tax revenue.
> 
> 
> 
> Raising the minimum wage does little more than raise prices....and increase the use of robotics.
> 
> California is a shithole!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HEY SHITHOLE HUMAN BEING.
> 
> Don’t you ever get tired? What the fuck did we do to you that you are so fucking bitter about California?
> Get a life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because you have no legitimate rebuttals to what I post here doesn't mean I'm bitter about California.
> 
> California is a shithole...that's all.  California government thinks it can ignore US immigration laws.  In doing so, it has turned itself into a shithole and threatens the entire nation with and endless stream of worthless fucking criminals and violent gang members.
> 
> I don't hate Californians.  I hate California's government.  Get with the program, shit-for-brains!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No legitimate rebuttal? REALLY? I MEAN REALLY MR. SHITHOLE?
> 
> Read post #375, 378, 386, 406, 485, 490, 503, 507 etc etc etc..... where I was trashing a piece of shit like you. Because you don’t really know anything much about Ca.
> 
> So far most of your post are nothing but shit this and shit that because you are a piece of shit despicable human being.
> 
> The only mistake I  made against you ....  was I thought you live here...... But you don’t even live here. All your information is cherry pick bad parts of California.
> 
> Keep trying MR.SHITHOLE.
Click to expand...

One doesn't have to try hard at all to find articles proving California is a cesspool of rampant liberalism, a faltering economy, and a haven for illegal alien criminals.  The fact that I don't live there has nothing to do with it.  The fact that you are trapped there living in your basement gives you cause to defend your condition.

I've already read the posts you listed.  What the fuck makes you think I would read them again?  Nobody in their right mind would deliberately read posts from a shit-for-brains child like you.


----------



## Billo_Really

asaratis said:


> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion


The reason California is the best state in the union, is because we never talk about the weather.


----------



## flacaltenn

Mr Clean said:


> Interesting thread.
> 
> I'm wondering where the posters who claim California to be a shithole are from.



California -- 20+ years in Silicon Valley.  COuldn't let my daughter go to High School there and continue to evolve into a Valley Girl.  Needed to FLEE with the phony inflated Cali money from my house before a earthquake ate it. Since the State stepped in it and screwed up the Earthquake insurance program.  If you think they are DeadArse broke NOW  --- wait until they have to pay out (or have their re-insurers pay out) for a major quake damage event. 

Too many reasons to list. THRILLED to live in Hillbilly Hollywood, Tennessee now..


----------



## flacaltenn

BTW Mr Clean ....  How's that LA-SF "bullet train" coming?  I hear it's getting close to the four hours I told EVERYONE it would be.  Not to mention the exponentially exploding budget for it..  

Don't you wish that was a couple major water projects about now?


----------



## danielpalos

flacaltenn said:


> BTW Mr Clean ....  How's that LA-SF "bullet train" coming?  I hear it's getting close to the four hours I told EVERYONE it would be.  Not to mention the exponentially exploding budget for it..
> 
> Don't you wish that was a couple major water projects about now?


Politics as usual?



> However, as you might have heard, the train is in trouble. As it copes with a persistent volley of antagonistic litigation, a high cost of $64 billion, and even political challengesenabled by the Trump administration, the bullet train’s boosters and builders have a challenge before them.--https://sf.curbed.com/2017/9/19/16331308/high-speed-rail-california



Why not end the drug war so we can make money, not lose money.


----------



## asaratis

Billo_Really said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> The reason California is the best state in the union, is because we never talk about the weather.
Click to expand...

One good thing about California weather is that some localities do not need air conditioning.  One bad thing about it is the concentration of wildfires caused by lightning.


----------



## asaratis

danielpalos said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Mr Clean ....  How's that LA-SF "bullet train" coming?  I hear it's getting close to the four hours I told EVERYONE it would be.  Not to mention the exponentially exploding budget for it..
> 
> Don't you wish that was a couple major water projects about now?
> 
> 
> 
> Politics as usual?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, as you might have heard, the train is in trouble. As it copes with a persistent volley of antagonistic litigation, a high cost of $64 billion, and even political challengesenabled by the Trump administration, the bullet train’s boosters and builders have a challenge before them.--https://sf.curbed.com/2017/9/19/16331308/high-speed-rail-california
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not end the drug war so we can make money, not lose money.
Click to expand...

...and pay more in addiction rehab, chasing criminals, funeral costs....?


----------



## flacaltenn

danielpalos said:


> Politics as usual?



Nope.  The ill-conceived and badly managed "bullet" train is just the confirmation of a govt that TOYS with fantasies.  Like your fantasy of rebuilding new Cities from scratch. It's about priorities, focus on their BASIC duties and financial responsibilities. NONE of that is happening in Unicorn riding Cali..

It's the ATTITUDE and lack of competent debate on things that you'd expect from a one party state galloping towards Marxism. I don't CARE about political direction. I CARE about the failure to govern..

The legislature has long ABDICATED it's job..  By filling up ballots with INITIATIVES that no fuzzy headed Cali is gonna be competent to decide. Especially with the equivalent of 20 or so State Bills of Law to decide on. THey are manipulated by media propaganda and mostly UNQUALIFIED to make those decisions which requires TOO MUCH WORK to understand.

You're being governed --- "by the crowd"...  And I'm gonna help you out here. . *You can't UNelect "the crowd".  You're being herded by largely mobs of morons who don't take the time to be governors...*


----------



## danielpalos

asaratis said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Mr Clean ....  How's that LA-SF "bullet train" coming?  I hear it's getting close to the four hours I told EVERYONE it would be.  Not to mention the exponentially exploding budget for it..
> 
> Don't you wish that was a couple major water projects about now?
> 
> 
> 
> Politics as usual?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, as you might have heard, the train is in trouble. As it copes with a persistent volley of antagonistic litigation, a high cost of $64 billion, and even political challengesenabled by the Trump administration, the bullet train’s boosters and builders have a challenge before them.--https://sf.curbed.com/2017/9/19/16331308/high-speed-rail-california
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not end the drug war so we can make money, not lose money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and pay more in addiction rehab, chasing criminals, funeral costs....?
Click to expand...

we do that now; due to collateral damage.  

Why not invest in better public transportation and new cities?


----------



## danielpalos

flacaltenn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Politics as usual?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  The ill-conceived and badly managed "bullet" train is just the confirmation of a govt that TOYS with fantasies.  Like your fantasy of rebuilding new Cities from scratch. It's about priorities, focus on their BASIC duties and financial responsibilities. NONE of that is happening in Unicorn riding Cali..
> 
> It's the ATTITUDE and lack of competent debate on things that you'd expect from a one party state galloping towards Marxism. I don't CARE about political direction. I CARE about the failure to govern..
> 
> The legislature has long ABDICATED it's job..  By filling up ballots with INITIATIVES that no fuzzy headed Cali is gonna be competent to decide. Especially with the equivalent of 20 or so State Bills of Law to decide on. THey are manipulated by media propaganda and mostly UNQUALIFIED to make those decisions which requires TOO MUCH WORK to understand.
> 
> You're being governed --- "by the crowd"...  And I'm gonna help you out here. . *You can't UNelect "the crowd".  You're being herded by largely mobs of morons who don't take the time to be governors...*
Click to expand...

We simply need to ask Academia for some better plans.  Our "math guys", need something to do.


----------



## flacaltenn

danielpalos said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Politics as usual?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  The ill-conceived and badly managed "bullet" train is just the confirmation of a govt that TOYS with fantasies.  Like your fantasy of rebuilding new Cities from scratch. It's about priorities, focus on their BASIC duties and financial responsibilities. NONE of that is happening in Unicorn riding Cali..
> 
> It's the ATTITUDE and lack of competent debate on things that you'd expect from a one party state galloping towards Marxism. I don't CARE about political direction. I CARE about the failure to govern..
> 
> The legislature has long ABDICATED it's job..  By filling up ballots with INITIATIVES that no fuzzy headed Cali is gonna be competent to decide. Especially with the equivalent of 20 or so State Bills of Law to decide on. THey are manipulated by media propaganda and mostly UNQUALIFIED to make those decisions which requires TOO MUCH WORK to understand.
> 
> You're being governed --- "by the crowd"...  And I'm gonna help you out here. . *You can't UNelect "the crowd".  You're being herded by largely mobs of morons who don't take the time to be governors...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We simply need to ask Academia for some better plans.  Our "math guys", need something to do.
Click to expand...


There are no "math guys" in the Cali leadership... When Jerry Brown is the most CENTRIST person in governance --- that should immediately tell you how nasty the situation is. The legislature constantly refuses to act on the difficult and risky stuff. Instead --- they've discovered that putting 20 bills onto the ballot as INITIATIVES and letting the media and the mobs of morons decide --- THEY have perfect "plausible deniability".  If any or all of these harebrained schemes go bad --- you can't blame the ELECTED officials. Since the "voters" decided to approve EVERY Bond and chancy fantasy that you toss to them.  

And you can't "UN-elect" the voters. You'll never thrive without political accountability..


----------



## danielpalos

flacaltenn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Politics as usual?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  The ill-conceived and badly managed "bullet" train is just the confirmation of a govt that TOYS with fantasies.  Like your fantasy of rebuilding new Cities from scratch. It's about priorities, focus on their BASIC duties and financial responsibilities. NONE of that is happening in Unicorn riding Cali..
> 
> It's the ATTITUDE and lack of competent debate on things that you'd expect from a one party state galloping towards Marxism. I don't CARE about political direction. I CARE about the failure to govern..
> 
> The legislature has long ABDICATED it's job..  By filling up ballots with INITIATIVES that no fuzzy headed Cali is gonna be competent to decide. Especially with the equivalent of 20 or so State Bills of Law to decide on. THey are manipulated by media propaganda and mostly UNQUALIFIED to make those decisions which requires TOO MUCH WORK to understand.
> 
> You're being governed --- "by the crowd"...  And I'm gonna help you out here. . *You can't UNelect "the crowd".  You're being herded by largely mobs of morons who don't take the time to be governors...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We simply need to ask Academia for some better plans.  Our "math guys", need something to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no "math guys" in the Cali leadership... When Jerry Brown is the most CENTRIST person in governance --- that should immediately tell you how nasty the situation is. The legislature constantly refuses to act on the difficult and risky stuff. Instead --- they've discovered that putting 20 bills onto the ballot as INITIATIVES and letting the media and the mobs of morons decide --- THEY have perfect "plausible deniability".  If any or all of these harebrained schemes go bad --- you can't blame the ELECTED officials. Since the "voters" decided to approve EVERY Bond and chancy fantasy that you toss to them.
> 
> And you can't "UN-elect" the voters. You'll never thrive without political accountability..
Click to expand...

Why not ask Academia for "off the shelf" plans for the legislature to debate?

Hypothetically, we could build new county seats, with new cities and integrated transpiration hubs.


----------



## Billo_Really

asaratis said:


> One good thing about California weather is that some localities do not need air conditioning.  One bad thing about it is the concentration of wildfires caused by lightning.


That is absolutely true.  I lived in one of those localities for 11 years in Huntington Beach just one traffic light off of PCH and I never turned on my air conditioner.  It went from cold to 70 degrees.


----------



## asaratis

danielpalos said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Mr Clean ....  How's that LA-SF "bullet train" coming?  I hear it's getting close to the four hours I told EVERYONE it would be.  Not to mention the exponentially exploding budget for it..
> 
> Don't you wish that was a couple major water projects about now?
> 
> 
> 
> Politics as usual?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, as you might have heard, the train is in trouble. As it copes with a persistent volley of antagonistic litigation, a high cost of $64 billion, and even political challengesenabled by the Trump administration, the bullet train’s boosters and builders have a challenge before them.--https://sf.curbed.com/2017/9/19/16331308/high-speed-rail-california
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not end the drug war so we can make money, not lose money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and pay more in addiction rehab, chasing criminals, funeral costs....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we do that now; due to collateral damage.
> 
> Why not invest in better public transportation and new cities?
Click to expand...

Where do you plan to obtain the funds?


----------



## flacaltenn

danielpalos said:


> integrated transpiration hubs.



It would be the first *transpiration* hub in the entire free world.     Will be like a "breath of fresh air" to a shithole state..  

OK bring in Academia who have never BUILT ANYTHING and FIRE all those 10s of thousands of Cali state workers that can't fix their problems.

Oh --- and order another 143,000 Unicorns....


----------



## danielpalos

asaratis said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Mr Clean ....  How's that LA-SF "bullet train" coming?  I hear it's getting close to the four hours I told EVERYONE it would be.  Not to mention the exponentially exploding budget for it..
> 
> Don't you wish that was a couple major water projects about now?
> 
> 
> 
> Politics as usual?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, as you might have heard, the train is in trouble. As it copes with a persistent volley of antagonistic litigation, a high cost of $64 billion, and even political challengesenabled by the Trump administration, the bullet train’s boosters and builders have a challenge before them.--https://sf.curbed.com/2017/9/19/16331308/high-speed-rail-california
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not end the drug war so we can make money, not lose money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and pay more in addiction rehab, chasing criminals, funeral costs....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we do that now; due to collateral damage.
> 
> Why not invest in better public transportation and new cities?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you plan to obtain the funds?
Click to expand...

end our federal drug war.


----------



## danielpalos

flacaltenn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> integrated transpiration hubs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be the first *transpiration* hub in the entire free world.     Will be like a "breath of fresh air" to a shithole state..
> 
> OK bring in Academia who have never BUILT ANYTHING and FIRE all those 10s of thousands of Cali state workers that can't fix their problems.
> 
> Oh --- and order another 143,000 Unicorns....
Click to expand...

i was checking for spelling errors.  i sometimes proof read more than a few times, only to still find errors.


----------



## asaratis

California's Federal Tax $$$ for Homeless Go to Lawsuits, Misuse, Waste

The Los Angeles City Council has voted to develop a proposal to house every homeless person in the city. The project is being met with intense skepticism, especially as a new report highlights the billions of dollars statewide devoted to the issue going unspent, tied up in litigation, or wasted.

*California’s homeless population has grown to 134,000. The money isn’t being spent on them or at all.*


----------



## charwin95

asaratis said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> our minimum wage is scheduled to go up and will help generate more tax revenue.
> 
> 
> 
> Raising the minimum wage does little more than raise prices....and increase the use of robotics.
> 
> California is a shithole!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HEY SHITHOLE HUMAN BEING.
> 
> Don’t you ever get tired? What the fuck did we do to you that you are so fucking bitter about California?
> Get a life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because you have no legitimate rebuttals to what I post here doesn't mean I'm bitter about California.
> 
> California is a shithole...that's all.  California government thinks it can ignore US immigration laws.  In doing so, it has turned itself into a shithole and threatens the entire nation with and endless stream of worthless fucking criminals and violent gang members.
> 
> I don't hate Californians.  I hate California's government.  Get with the program, shit-for-brains!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No legitimate rebuttal? REALLY? I MEAN REALLY MR. SHITHOLE?
> 
> Read post #375, 378, 386, 406, 485, 490, 503, 507 etc etc etc..... where I was trashing a piece of shit like you. Because you don’t really know anything much about Ca.
> 
> So far most of your post are nothing but shit this and shit that because you are a piece of shit despicable human being.
> 
> The only mistake I  made against you ....  was I thought you live here...... But you don’t even live here. All your information is cherry pick bad parts of California.
> 
> Keep trying MR.SHITHOLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One doesn't have to try hard at all to find articles proving California is a cesspool of rampant liberalism, a faltering economy, and a haven for illegal alien criminals.  The fact that I don't live there has nothing to do with it.  The fact that you are trapped there living in your basement gives you cause to defend your condition.
> 
> I've already read the posts you listed.  What the fuck makes you think I would read them again?  Nobody in their right mind would deliberately read posts from a shit-for-brains child like you.
Click to expand...


Really? You asked me for  legitimate rebuttal I gave you several post numbers then you backed off. The shit  for brains. Really? Those post are California produce in billions in dollars and in volumes that you are  trying to down played. Dude. 

I’m not stuck at all here bud. I have lots of choices fr more than you can imagine and I don’t have a basement either.


----------



## charwin95

asaratis said:


> California's Federal Tax $$$ for Homeless Go to Lawsuits, Misuse, Waste
> 
> The Los Angeles City Council has voted to develop a proposal to house every homeless person in the city. The project is being met with intense skepticism, especially as a new report highlights the billions of dollars statewide devoted to the issue going unspent, tied up in litigation, or wasted.
> 
> *California’s homeless population has grown to 134,000. The money isn’t being spent on them or at all.*



The only problem with your link came from an unknown media with heavily bias towards your kinds. Go get me something more credible. 

Independent Sentinel - Media Bias/Fact Check 

These media sources are moderately to strongly biased toward conservative causes through story selection and/or political affiliation. They may utilize strong loaded words (wording that attempts to influence an audience by using appeal to emotion or stereotypes), publish misleading reports and omit reporting of information that may damage conservative causes. Some sources in this category may be untrustworthy. See all Right Bias sources.


----------



## danielpalos

asaratis said:


> California's Federal Tax $$$ for Homeless Go to Lawsuits, Misuse, Waste
> 
> The Los Angeles City Council has voted to develop a proposal to house every homeless person in the city. The project is being met with intense skepticism, especially as a new report highlights the billions of dollars statewide devoted to the issue going unspent, tied up in litigation, or wasted.
> 
> *California’s homeless population has grown to 134,000. The money isn’t being spent on them or at all.*


it should go to unemployment compensation simply for being unemployed in an at-will employment State.

California can pioneer that concept.


----------



## danielpalos

We also need a Central Bank!


----------



## charwin95

flacaltenn said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> I've found that right wingers who criticize California usually  come from Mississippi, Georgia or Alabama.
> It's called extremely jealous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No --- I LEFT Cali with a huge pile of Cali dollars to Tenn.  Where they SPEND better and the govt WORKS on it's fundamental responsibilities to the taxpayers. Not plastic bag bans or fining waiters for handing out plastic forks..
> 
> Lots of my acquaintances here are ALSO Cali escapees.  Family down the road lived 6 miles from my old place in the Coastal hills of SF bay..
> 
> Jealous is LAST THING that folks in the South think of Cali you nidget..  First thing they think of is mismanagement, crystal worshippers, hollywood egomaniacs, and fruits and nuts..
Click to expand...


So you made a lot of money after selling your house in Ca. Do you honestly believe that members here that read your post are not jealous of you? Wish they can make that fortunes. Like my post in a separate thread. My 2 friends from Los Gatos that sold their houses  one made $1.5 and the other is $2. something. Bought retirement houses in PS newer and bigger paid it off without touching their savings. What a shit hole place to make money in Ca. 

If you have a kid that just graduated of RNs or Engineering or even old timers...... how much do you think they will make in Nevada, Arizona, Texas etc etc etc around maybe $30 to $40 an hour max. Here in California especially in big cities they pay far higher than that. Do you honestly believe that they are not jealous that they wish they can  travel to Ca seeking higher pay? Link  below. Even outside the cities like Kaiser per diem starts at over $50/hour. 

If I saw a bigger and nicer boat than mine.... of course I get jealous and that is normal for human. Isn’t it? 

If visitors from other states come here to California and they see places like these. Link below. That are affordable from as low as $200k new houses ( less if you lease) with very nice community with golf course nearby. Do you think they are not jealous? 

I live here. Why should you or I be worried or bothered about crystal worshippers or Hollywood egomaniacs? What’s wrong with fruits and nuts? 

California is the 6th largest economy in this planet with current big time booming economy that no states can come close with current unemployment of 4.4%. Is that problem? 



Palm Springs 55+ Communities | Active Adult Communities in CA 

Best Cities for Travel Nurses

If you’re all about earning a top-paying salary, it’s likely that you’ll end up going west. California cities in particular boast some of the highest salaries for travel nurses in the nation, with San Jose leading the pack with an annual salary range of $73,000 to $116,000, according to salary survey data compiled by Onward Healthcare. Other California cities with the potential to earn over six figures include San Francisco, Oakland, Long Beach, Los Angeles, and San Diego.


----------



## flacaltenn

charwin95 said:


> So you made a lot of money after selling your house in Ca. Do you honestly believe that members here that read your post are not jealous of you? Wish they can make that fortunes. Like my post in a separate thread. My 2 friends from Los Gatos that sold their houses one made $1.5 and the other is $2. something. Bought retirement houses in PS newer and bigger paid it off without touching their savings. What a shit hole place to make money in Ca.



Sure... Scam the highly outrageous inflated money in California and then FLEE??  That's not an endorsement. It's a plan for legal larceny.  Says only about Cali --- don't be the LAST ONE OUT... 



charwin95 said:


> If you have a kid that just graduated of RNs or Engineering or even old timers...... how much do you think they will make in Nevada, Arizona, Texas etc etc etc around maybe $30 to $40 an hour max. Here in California especially in big cities they pay far higher than that. Do you honestly believe that they are not jealous that they wish they can travel to Ca seeking higher pay? Link below. Even outside the cities like Kaiser per diem starts at over $50/hour.



They only MAKE MORE because it costs more to LIVE there. And the options are really limited for housing in the urban areas. I got 3 times the house for 1/2 the price in Tenn,  a better High School for my kid and a govt that WORKS and is not in debt. Where's my DOWNSIDE for leaving???

In fact, I do what I did in Silicon Valley here in a PALATIAL home in God's own garden watching the turkeys and deer from an 1500 sq ft office in my home.  Where the OFFICE is larger than my Cali $1mill living space... AND --- my daughter didn't evolve into a full-fledged valley girl.. 

It's not jealousy at all. I spent years there watching the political bar get lowered and the dysfunction of popular democracy on the ballots.. Used to write those Ballot Initiative rebuttals for Bond Issues that all got voted in with the Libertarians. Glad I got out before they instituted ONE PARTY RULE and wiped all the competition out of the general elections with their stupid ass "Top 2" primary rules..  Good day comrade. Enjoy your paradise... 

Listen to KPFA for me if you're in the Bay Area.  I really miss those Commies and their revolutions to control the radio station..


----------



## flacaltenn

And just because "I'm jealous" of my Cali clients that are still stuck in that hellhole -- I STILL charge them inflated Cali prices...    Couldn't get from Silicon Valley to San Fran anymore or Santa Cruz by car anymore anyways since Loma Prieta and all the "negative" transportation "fixes" that they decided to implement.


----------



## Markle

danielpalos said:


> Why not invest in better public transportation and new cities?



With what?


----------



## Markle

danielpalos said:


> Hypothetically, we could build new county seats, with new cities and integrated transpiration hubs.



What's a "transpiration hub"?  I thought transpiration was the movement of water through a plant.  

Where does the money come from?  California is so deep in the hole, they'll never see daylight.


----------



## Markle

charwin95 said:


> The only problem with your link came from an unknown media with heavily bias towards your kinds. Go get me something more credible.



Are the FACTS provided not accurate?


----------



## charwin95

flacaltenn said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you made a lot of money after selling your house in Ca. Do you honestly believe that members here that read your post are not jealous of you? Wish they can make that fortunes. Like my post in a separate thread. My 2 friends from Los Gatos that sold their houses one made $1.5 and the other is $2. something. Bought retirement houses in PS newer and bigger paid it off without touching their savings. What a shit hole place to make money in Ca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Sure... Scam the highly outrageous inflated money in California and then FLEE??  That's not an endorsement. It's a plan for legal larceny.  Says only about Cali --- don't be the LAST ONE OUT...
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a kid that just graduated of RNs or Engineering or even old timers...... how much do you think they will make in Nevada, Arizona, Texas etc etc etc around maybe $30 to $40 an hour max. Here in California especially in big cities they pay far higher than that. Do you honestly believe that they are not jealous that they wish they can travel to Ca seeking higher pay? Link below. Even outside the cities like Kaiser per diem starts at over $50/hour.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2. They only MAKE MORE because it costs more to LIVE there. And the options are really limited for housing in the urban areas. I got 3 times the house for 1/2 the price in Tenn,  a better High School for my kid and a govt that WORKS and is not in debt. Where's my DOWNSIDE for leaving???
> 
> 3. In fact, I do what I did in Silicon Valley here in a PALATIAL home in God's own garden watching the turkeys and deer from an 1500 sq ft office in my home.  Where the OFFICE is larger than my Cali $1mill living space... AND --- my daughter didn't evolve into a full-fledged valley girl..
> 
> 4. It's not jealousy at all. I spent years there watching the political bar get lowered and the dysfunction of popular democracy on the ballots.. Used to write those Ballot Initiative rebuttals for Bond Issues that all got voted in with the Libertarians. Glad I got out before they instituted ONE PARTY RULE and wiped all the competition out of the general elections with their stupid ass "Top 2" primary rules..  Good day comrade. Enjoy your paradise...
> 
> Listen to KPFA for me if you're in the Bay Area.  I really miss those Commies and their revolutions to control the radio station..
Click to expand...


1. So making a lot of money because of California is bad thing? So let me repeat my question. You made a lot of money because of Ca...... If members here read your post. They are not jealous? 

I traveled heavily all over US and overseas. But Ca is the best I can find to live and die. I will never leave Ca. 

2. If you live in urban areas yes high cost of living is high..... but if you go outside the city is not that bad. Actually some of these nurses that have ( recruited) living allowances in moving here to Ca. They take those in cash then live elsewhere outside the city. Like those nurses at Cedars Sinai in Beverly Hills. 

I never said you downsized of anything. 

3. So you live out there where you can watch deer and turkeys. Good for you that’s your style. But that will kill me away from water, golf course or beach. 

4. I never said you were jealous. But I can guarantee 100% there lots of people more jealous of Ca than leaving. Like nice affordable retirements homes I just posted. People are not jealous when they see that? I read several posts and thread over and over that retirement in Ca is a hell. People posting these nonsense doesn’t even live here. 

Your are heavily involved in politics good for you but others don’t give a shit about politics. They just want to make money. 
If all people here are like you that are so worried about ballots, one party rule, political bar, bonds, libertarian etc etc etc .
OH  LORDY.....  Then people like me cannot concentrate making money.  

If people here has the same  concern as yours ........ Then that will not make Ca the biggest economy in America or 6th largest economy in the world. That will probably put a hold or slow down the booming economy here in Ca. Don’t you think? 

Oh! I don’t like the government of Ca I should move. If we have that kind of general mentality here ( brain drain) ........ Then our economy here should be worst of all states. Don’t you think? 

Tell me where I’m wrong.


----------



## charwin95

Markle said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only problem with your link came from an unknown media with heavily bias towards your kinds. Go get me something more credible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the FACTS provided not accurate?
Click to expand...


Don’t question me. 
Question how/where/who that bias unknown news media came from. And  the fact check that blasted that post.


----------



## charwin95

flacaltenn said:


> And just because "I'm jealous" of my Cali clients that are still stuck in that hellhole -- I STILL charge them inflated Cali prices...    Couldn't get from Silicon Valley to San Fran anymore or Santa Cruz by car anymore anyways since Loma Prieta and all the "negative" transportation "fixes" that they decided to implement.



Why would or should you change rates any different? Let me get this straight....... You move out of California your have the same clients.... Why should you change your rates? Can you please help me understand that? 

I sell my instruments the same price here in Ca or in remote areas of Wyoming or Alaska. I raised my price only if the installation/services is far from civilization that I have to pay another field service technicians.


----------



## flacaltenn

charwin95 said:


> 1. So making a lot of money because of California is bad thing? So let me repeat my question. You made a lot of money because of Ca...... If members here read your post. They are not jealous?



What is this jealousy fixation of yours? You think EVERYONE is dying to be a Californian? You WILL die in California if that's YOUR wish. But don't think you've led a better or richer life BECAUSE you live in California. That's that freaking crazy.. 

I can't smoke a cigarette in public anywhere there. But you BUILD tent cities in the streets so folks can litter it with Hypos and their feces..  You guys are kinda fucked up... Because of that "what me worry" Cali spirit..

Wait until the State that took over Earthquake insurance needs to make a big payout. And they can't afford to fix the roads or the schools for a decade or more. I'll show you how "jealous" anyone is of you.  

Hope you got a fantastic retirement account and can pay the luxury taxes that are coming for HAVING one..


----------



## flacaltenn

charwin95 said:


> Why would or should you change rates any different? Let me get this straight....... You move out of California your have the same clients.... Why should you change your rates? Can you please help me understand that?



See? There's your problem. You need to LOOK at quality of life and COST of living elsewhere. 

I charge my clients the SAME outrageous amount I did in Cali. Because I can. But any clients I pick up out of Cali get more "normal" rates. Because Cali money is Monopoly money. It's HIGHLY inflated as is the way of life out there. Anyone leaving with a pension or retirement or savings or equity you "STOLE" from Cali shitty houses that you sell -- will see that money go TWICE or more as far elsewhere. 

EVERYTHING is inflated with Cali money.  Housing, insurance, hospitals, gasoline, utilities, EVERYTHING. You're NOT as rich as you THINK y'all are...


----------



## Markle

charwin95 said:


> Don’t question me.



Thank you for conceding the veracity of the FACTS presented to you.

You're a joke.


----------



## flacaltenn

charwin95 said:


> 2. If you live in urban areas yes high cost of living is high..... but if you go outside the city is not that bad. Actually some of these nurses that have ( recruited) living allowances in moving here to Ca. They take those in cash then live elsewhere outside the city. Like those nurses at Cedars Sinai in Beverly Hills.



If those nurses took their cash to Nashville, they could LIVE like Beverley Hills. That's the point. Same kind of house would cost them 1/3 of what they pay with over an hour of commute every day and they wouldn't be killing the planet.


----------



## flacaltenn

charwin95 said:


> 3. So you live out there where you can watch deer and turkeys. Good for you that’s your style. But that will kill me away from water, golf course or beach.



You think we don't have lakes, rivers, golf courses?     You  could afford this on a LPGA pro tour course on 1/2 your Cali salary.. 

Windriver Homes for Sale


----------



## asaratis

charwin95 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Raising the minimum wage does little more than raise prices....and increase the use of robotics.
> 
> California is a shithole!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY SHITHOLE HUMAN BEING.
> 
> Don’t you ever get tired? What the fuck did we do to you that you are so fucking bitter about California?
> Get a life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because you have no legitimate rebuttals to what I post here doesn't mean I'm bitter about California.
> 
> California is a shithole...that's all.  California government thinks it can ignore US immigration laws.  In doing so, it has turned itself into a shithole and threatens the entire nation with and endless stream of worthless fucking criminals and violent gang members.
> 
> I don't hate Californians.  I hate California's government.  Get with the program, shit-for-brains!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No legitimate rebuttal? REALLY? I MEAN REALLY MR. SHITHOLE?
> 
> Read post #375, 378, 386, 406, 485, 490, 503, 507 etc etc etc..... where I was trashing a piece of shit like you. Because you don’t really know anything much about Ca.
> 
> So far most of your post are nothing but shit this and shit that because you are a piece of shit despicable human being.
> 
> The only mistake I  made against you ....  was I thought you live here...... But you don’t even live here. All your information is cherry pick bad parts of California.
> 
> Keep trying MR.SHITHOLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One doesn't have to try hard at all to find articles proving California is a cesspool of rampant liberalism, a faltering economy, and a haven for illegal alien criminals.  The fact that I don't live there has nothing to do with it.  The fact that you are trapped there living in your basement gives you cause to defend your condition.
> 
> I've already read the posts you listed.  What the fuck makes you think I would read them again?  Nobody in their right mind would deliberately read posts from a shit-for-brains child like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? You asked me for  legitimate rebuttal I gave you several post numbers then you backed off. The shit  for brains. Really? Those post are California produce in billions in dollars and in volumes that you are  trying to down played. Dude.
> 
> I’m not stuck at all here bud. I have lots of choices fr more than you can imagine and I don’t have a basement either.
Click to expand...

I haven't backed off.  I just refuse to read your tripe twice.  You have rebutted nothing....except that you claim to have no basement.  It must be uncomfortable in the garage.


----------



## asaratis

charwin95 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> California's Federal Tax $$$ for Homeless Go to Lawsuits, Misuse, Waste
> 
> The Los Angeles City Council has voted to develop a proposal to house every homeless person in the city. The project is being met with intense skepticism, especially as a new report highlights the billions of dollars statewide devoted to the issue going unspent, tied up in litigation, or wasted.
> 
> *California’s homeless population has grown to 134,000. The money isn’t being spent on them or at all.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only problem with your link came from an unknown media with heavily bias towards your kinds. Go get me something more credible.
> 
> Independent Sentinel - Media Bias/Fact Check
> 
> These media sources are moderately to strongly biased toward conservative causes through story selection and/or political affiliation. They may utilize strong loaded words (wording that attempts to influence an audience by using appeal to emotion or stereotypes), publish misleading reports and omit reporting of information that may damage conservative causes. Some sources in this category may be untrustworthy. See all Right Bias sources.
Click to expand...

This was in 2015.  Statewide 115,738 Californians were counted as homeless. Of those counted, 73,699 people were unsheltered — by far the largest such population in the nation.
Homelessness in California - Western City - September 2016 - Sacramento

This is for Los Angelas County only...in 2018. 
*How can a place with 58,000 homeless people continue to function?*
From dirty streets to wildfires to viral outbreaks, homelessness impacts us all. There is no passing the buck.
By The Times Editorial Board
L.A. homeless crisis grows despite political promises, many speeches and millions of dollars. How do we fix this?

This is from HUD (2017 numbers)
13
The 2017 Annual Homeless Assessment Report to Congress: Part 1
EXHIBIT 1
.7:
States with the Highest and Lowest Rates of Unsheltered People
Experiencing Homelessness
2017
CALIFORNIA
134,278
Homeless
91,642
Unsheltered
https://www.hudexchange.info/resources/documents/2017-AHAR-Part-1.pdf

That's 134,278....278 MORE than my first link claimed....and it came from the USGovernment agency called HUD.

Now shut the fuck up!

California is a shithole!


----------



## asaratis

danielpalos said:


> We also need a Central Bank!


You need some conservative leaders.  Dump the Brown Regime and vote in some successful Republican business entrepreneurs.


----------



## asaratis

charwin95 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> I've found that right wingers who criticize California usually  come from Mississippi, Georgia or Alabama.
> It's called extremely jealous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No --- I LEFT Cali with a huge pile of Cali dollars to Tenn.  Where they SPEND better and the govt WORKS on it's fundamental responsibilities to the taxpayers. Not plastic bag bans or fining waiters for handing out plastic forks..
> 
> Lots of my acquaintances here are ALSO Cali escapees.  Family down the road lived 6 miles from my old place in the Coastal hills of SF bay..
> 
> Jealous is LAST THING that folks in the South think of Cali you nidget..  First thing they think of is mismanagement, crystal worshippers, hollywood egomaniacs, and fruits and nuts..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you made a lot of money after selling your house in Ca. Do you honestly believe that members here that read your post are not jealous of you? Wish they can make that fortunes. Like my post in a separate thread. My 2 friends from Los Gatos that sold their houses  one made $1.5 and the other is $2. something. Bought retirement houses in PS newer and bigger paid it off without touching their savings. What a shit hole place to make money in Ca.
> 
> If you have a kid that just graduated of RNs or Engineering or even old timers...... how much do you think they will make in Nevada, Arizona, Texas etc etc etc around maybe $30 to $40 an hour max. Here in California especially in big cities they pay far higher than that. Do you honestly believe that they are not jealous that they wish they can  travel to Ca seeking higher pay? Link  below. Even outside the cities like Kaiser per diem starts at over $50/hour.
> 
> If I saw a bigger and nicer boat than mine.... of course I get jealous and that is normal for human. Isn’t it?
> 
> If visitors from other states come here to California and they see places like these. Link below. That are affordable from as low as $200k new houses ( less if you lease) with very nice community with golf course nearby. Do you think they are not jealous?
> 
> I live here. Why should you or I be worried or bothered about crystal worshippers or Hollywood egomaniacs? What’s wrong with fruits and nuts?
> 
> California is the 6th largest economy in this planet with current big time booming economy that no states can come close with current unemployment of 4.4%. Is that problem?
> 
> 
> 
> Palm Springs 55+ Communities | Active Adult Communities in CA
> 
> Best Cities for Travel Nurses
> 
> If you’re all about earning a top-paying salary, it’s likely that you’ll end up going west. California cities in particular boast some of the highest salaries for travel nurses in the nation, with San Jose leading the pack with an annual salary range of $73,000 to $116,000, according to salary survey data compiled by Onward Healthcare. Other California cities with the potential to earn over six figures include San Francisco, Oakland, Long Beach, Los Angeles, and San Diego.
Click to expand...

Since you're so goddamned rich, why don't you take in a few dozen of the 134,247 homeless people and give them jobs washing down your boat and maintaining your lawns.  You could even move some of them to your Florida mansion.


----------



## danielpalos

Markle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not invest in better public transportation and new cities?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With what?
Click to expand...

drug money.  we legalized pot and expect around a billion in revenue.


----------



## danielpalos

asaratis said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> We also need a Central Bank!
> 
> 
> 
> You need some conservative leaders.  Dump the Brown Regime and vote in some successful Republican business entrepreneurs.
Click to expand...

I prefer to goad Academia to be more Faithful to our State motto, and come up with better off-the-shelf solutions at lower cost.


----------



## asaratis

danielpalos said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not invest in better public transportation and new cities?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> drug money.  we legalized pot and expect around a billion in revenue.
Click to expand...

...and 5 billion in rehab costs, crime sprees, wrongful death settlements, fucked up legislators (if your legislators can get more fucked up than they are now)...


----------



## asaratis

danielpalos said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> We also need a Central Bank!
> 
> 
> 
> You need some conservative leaders.  Dump the Brown Regime and vote in some successful Republican business entrepreneurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer to goad Academia to be more Faithful to our State motto, and come up with better off-the-shelf solutions at lower cost.
Click to expand...

"Eureka!" ?

California, you reek of shit!


----------



## danielpalos

asaratis said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not invest in better public transportation and new cities?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> drug money.  we legalized pot and expect around a billion in revenue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and 5 billion in rehab costs, crime sprees, wrongful death settlements, fucked up legislators (if your legislators can get more fucked up than they are now)...
Click to expand...

it is worse now; and tax revenue is tax revenue.


----------



## blastoff

Well let's see.  One reason the San Francisco area might be called a shithole is because enough of its population urinate and defacate outside on neighborhood streets, sidewalks, parkways, etc. and have been for quite a while now virtually undisturbed by city government.   Ah, breathe deep...take in that wonderful smell of left coast liberalism!


----------



## asaratis

blastoff said:


> Well let's see.  One reason the San Francisco area might be called a shithole is because enough of its population urinate and defacate outside on neighborhood streets, sidewalks, parkways, etc. and have been for quite a while now virtually undisturbed by city government.   Ah, breathe deep...take in that wonderful smell of left coast liberalism!


San Franny City Fathers don't bother cleaning it up.  They just provide maps to tell gentile tourists where to go to keep from steppin' in it.  The stench goes for miles around, especially east of the turd/piss zones when the ocean breeze is movin, it.


----------



## danielpalos

blastoff said:


> Well let's see.  One reason the San Francisco area might be called a shithole is because enough of its population urinate and defacate outside on neighborhood streets, sidewalks, parkways, etc. and have been for quite a while now virtually undisturbed by city government.   Ah, breathe deep...take in that wonderful smell of left coast liberalism!


a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage helps Labor pay for infrastructure.


----------



## danielpalos

asaratis said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well let's see.  One reason the San Francisco area might be called a shithole is because enough of its population urinate and defacate outside on neighborhood streets, sidewalks, parkways, etc. and have been for quite a while now virtually undisturbed by city government.   Ah, breathe deep...take in that wonderful smell of left coast liberalism!
> 
> 
> 
> San Franny City Fathers don't bother cleaning it up.  They just provide maps to tell gentile tourists where to go to keep from steppin' in it.  The stench goes for miles around, especially east of the turd/piss zones when the ocean breeze is movin, it.
Click to expand...

New Cities; let's ask Academia to provide off the shelf samples for any occasion.


----------



## ptbw forever

danielpalos said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not invest in better public transportation and new cities?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> drug money.  we legalized pot and expect around a billion in revenue.
Click to expand...

Celebrities already bought pot before this law, idiot.


----------



## danielpalos

ptbw forever said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not invest in better public transportation and new cities?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> drug money.  we legalized pot and expect around a billion in revenue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Celebrities already bought pot before this law, idiot.
Click to expand...

it is legal, now.


----------



## ptbw forever

danielpalos said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not invest in better public transportation and new cities?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> drug money.  we legalized pot and expect around a billion in revenue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Celebrities already bought pot before this law, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is legal, now.
Click to expand...

And the average Californian isn't wealthy enough to prop up a dying economy just so they can get high.

You have already lost most of the market.


----------



## Markle

danielpalos said:


> drug money. we legalized pot and expect around a billion in revenue.



So, at that rate, you see daylight in 426 years!  Yep, sounds like a plan.  Oh wait, you'll be adding to the debt that whole time too.

Maybe legalize bank robbery and then tax the thieves on what they steal?  After all, it's a harmless crime, no one gets hurt and the insurance company reimburses the bank, PRESTO, ANOTHER BILLION!


----------



## asaratis

danielpalos said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well let's see.  One reason the San Francisco area might be called a shithole is because enough of its population urinate and defacate outside on neighborhood streets, sidewalks, parkways, etc. and have been for quite a while now virtually undisturbed by city government.   Ah, breathe deep...take in that wonderful smell of left coast liberalism!
> 
> 
> 
> a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage helps Labor pay for infrastructure.
Click to expand...

Also kills jobs and raises prices.


----------



## asaratis

danielpalos said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well let's see.  One reason the San Francisco area might be called a shithole is because enough of its population urinate and defacate outside on neighborhood streets, sidewalks, parkways, etc. and have been for quite a while now virtually undisturbed by city government.   Ah, breathe deep...take in that wonderful smell of left coast liberalism!
> 
> 
> 
> San Franny City Fathers don't bother cleaning it up.  They just provide maps to tell gentile tourists where to go to keep from steppin' in it.  The stench goes for miles around, especially east of the turd/piss zones when the ocean breeze is movin, it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New Cities; let's ask Academia to provide off the shelf samples for any occasion.
Click to expand...

Where will the money come from?


----------



## danielpalos

ptbw forever said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not invest in better public transportation and new cities?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> drug money.  we legalized pot and expect around a billion in revenue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Celebrities already bought pot before this law, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is legal, now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the average Californian isn't wealthy enough to prop up a dying economy just so they can get high.
> 
> You have already lost most of the market.
Click to expand...

we expect around a billion in new tax revenue.


----------



## danielpalos

Markle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> drug money. we legalized pot and expect around a billion in revenue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, at that rate, you see daylight in 426 years!  Yep, sounds like a plan.  Oh wait, you'll be adding to the debt that whole time too.
> 
> Maybe legalize bank robbery and then tax the thieves on what they steal?  After all, it's a harmless crime, no one gets hurt and the insurance company reimburses the bank, PRESTO, ANOTHER BILLION!
Click to expand...

A fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage will create more demand.


----------



## danielpalos

asaratis said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well let's see.  One reason the San Francisco area might be called a shithole is because enough of its population urinate and defacate outside on neighborhood streets, sidewalks, parkways, etc. and have been for quite a while now virtually undisturbed by city government.   Ah, breathe deep...take in that wonderful smell of left coast liberalism!
> 
> 
> 
> a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage helps Labor pay for infrastructure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also kills jobs and raises prices.
Click to expand...

it only kills, low wage jobs.


----------



## danielpalos

asaratis said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well let's see.  One reason the San Francisco area might be called a shithole is because enough of its population urinate and defacate outside on neighborhood streets, sidewalks, parkways, etc. and have been for quite a while now virtually undisturbed by city government.   Ah, breathe deep...take in that wonderful smell of left coast liberalism!
> 
> 
> 
> San Franny City Fathers don't bother cleaning it up.  They just provide maps to tell gentile tourists where to go to keep from steppin' in it.  The stench goes for miles around, especially east of the turd/piss zones when the ocean breeze is movin, it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New Cities; let's ask Academia to provide off the shelf samples for any occasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where will the money come from?
Click to expand...

drug money; anyone who wants to work should always be able to find employment.


----------



## charwin95

flacaltenn said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. So making a lot of money because of California is bad thing? So let me repeat my question. You made a lot of money because of Ca...... If members here read your post. They are not jealous?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. What is this jealousy fixation of yours? You think EVERYONE is dying to be a Californian? You WILL die in California if that's YOUR wish. But don't think you've led a better or richer life BECAUSE you live in California. That's that freaking crazy..
> 
> 2. I can't smoke a cigarette in public anywhere there.
> 3. But you BUILD tent cities in the streets so folks can litter it with Hypos and their feces..  You guys are kinda fucked up... Because of that "what me worry" Cali spirit..
> 
> 4. Wait until the State that took over Earthquake insurance needs to make a big payout. And they can't afford to fix the roads or the schools for a decade or more. I'll show you how "jealous" anyone is of you.
> 
> 5. Hope you got a fantastic retirement account and can pay the luxury taxes that are coming for HAVING one..
Click to expand...


1. Mr. Moderator. I never said everyone is dying to be Californians. I’m just using you as the example why people are jealous of Ca. That’s the reality. 
And I know for a fact that people are moving here for better opportunities. I gave you an example of RNs. 

So let me repeat it again. You made a lot of money because of Ca. if you live elsewhere like Idaho, Nevada, Arizona etc etc etc. Were you able to made that fortune? I seriously doubt it. 
So people here read that. They are not jealous? Honest people say yes. 

I know lots of people like you that did that but ALL because of money they made. NOTHING MORE. But most regret the move because they are old 1. missed their family and friends 2. weather like in Arizona, Texas and Nevada. 

So far most of the people that I know are happy here. It’s only few numbers that are claiming that it’s the other way. If I’m wrong as far as I know California populations is growing. NOT declining. There’s nothing crazy living in California.

If that is true we should the economy should be horrible and should be at the bottom. Our Economy is booming big time more than any other states. 

2. You cannot smoke in public. Sorry to hear that. I can’t help you there but smoking is bad for you. I bet you also hate flying especially long flight. 

3. That’s very funny. You are talking a very very small part of California to even using that as an excuse. Feces you are talking about is a VERY small section of San Francisco. Yes I agree and I don’t like it either. But that DOESN’T mean the WHOLE California is like that. 

Like in a separate thread (Dalia’s). Someone use the mudslide in Montecito, Ca as an excuse..... OMG OMG OMG whole California is on mudslides. Montecito is a very very very small part of (Santa Barbara) Ca. That’s funny and crazy. Don’t you think? 

4. Why in the world should I or we allowed earthquakes to interfere in our daily lives? It’s good to be concerned and aware. But why should that we use that as an excuse? Because of earthquakes we should move out of Ca? 
Oh! the earthquakes is going to happen next month we should move out. That ain’t right. 

5. Yes I have an excellent retirement. And very happy.


----------



## danielpalos

Who cares if Persons leave for "less developed economies"?


----------



## charwin95

flacaltenn said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would or should you change rates any different? Let me get this straight....... You move out of California your have the same clients.... Why should you change your rates? Can you please help me understand that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. See? There's your problem. You need to LOOK at quality of life and COST of living elsewhere. I charge my clients the SAME outrageous amount I did in Cali. Because I can.
> 2. But any clients I pick up out of Cali get more "normal" rates. Because Cali money is Monopoly money. It's HIGHLY inflated as is the way of life out there. Anyone leaving with a pension or retirement or savings or equity you "STOLE" from Cali shitty houses that you sell -- will see that money go TWICE or more as far elsewhere.
> 
> 3. EVERYTHING is inflated with Cali money.  Housing, insurance, hospitals, gasoline, utilities, EVERYTHING. You're NOT as rich as you THINK y'all are...
Click to expand...


1. Just because you move out of Ca you should change your rate? You charge Ca because that was your rate before. Normally you do not lower your rates just because you move. If you are overpriced more than your competitors then you are out.  

2. True if the company you are dealing with is  a very small company. Or the you have to stay with rates in order to be competitive in that states. 

3. There are shitty houses all over America but new houses here are being built all over the states of Ca. 
Housing in big cities or close to cities are high....... but housing away in those areas are not that bad. I gave you a link as an example to prove that. 
Agree over inflated prices and expensive to live here........ But the booming economy proves.... We are the 6th largest economy in this planet to prove that we are good making money.


----------



## charwin95

flacaltenn said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. If you live in urban areas yes high cost of living is high..... but if you go outside the city is not that bad. Actually some of these nurses that have ( recruited) living allowances in moving here to Ca. They take those in cash then live elsewhere outside the city. Like those nurses at Cedars Sinai in Beverly Hills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If those nurses took their cash to Nashville, they could LIVE like Beverley Hills. That's the point. Same kind of house would cost them 1/3 of what they pay with over an hour of commute every day and they wouldn't be killing the planet.
Click to expand...


Why in the world those nurses even bother to work in Nashville when they only make no more than $35/hour. 
It will be stupid for a RNs from other states to rent a place in Beverly Hills. They just commute or they simply share an apartments with other work mate.


----------



## charwin95

flacaltenn said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. So you live out there where you can watch deer and turkeys. Good for you that’s your style. But that will kill me away from water, golf course or beach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think we don't have lakes, rivers, golf courses?     You  could afford this on a LPGA pro tour course on 1/2 your Cali salary..
> 
> Windriver Homes for Sale
Click to expand...


So I just give up Ca because you have those in your place?


----------



## asaratis

charwin95 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would or should you change rates any different? Let me get this straight....... You move out of California your have the same clients.... Why should you change your rates? Can you please help me understand that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. See? There's your problem. You need to LOOK at quality of life and COST of living elsewhere. I charge my clients the SAME outrageous amount I did in Cali. Because I can.
> 2. But any clients I pick up out of Cali get more "normal" rates. Because Cali money is Monopoly money. It's HIGHLY inflated as is the way of life out there. Anyone leaving with a pension or retirement or savings or equity you "STOLE" from Cali shitty houses that you sell -- will see that money go TWICE or more as far elsewhere.
> 
> 3. EVERYTHING is inflated with Cali money.  Housing, insurance, hospitals, gasoline, utilities, EVERYTHING. You're NOT as rich as you THINK y'all are...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Just because you move out of Ca you should change your rate? You charge Ca because that was your rate before. Normally you do not lower your rates just because you move. If you are overpriced more than your competitors then you are out.
> 
> 2. True if the company you are dealing with is  a very small company. Or the you have to stay with rates in order to be competitive in that states.
> 
> 3. There are shitty houses all over America but new houses here are being built all over the states of Ca.
> Housing in big cities or close to cities are high....... but housing away in those areas are not that bad. I gave you a link as an example to prove that.
> Agree over inflated prices and expensive to live here........ But the booming economy proves.... We are the 6th largest economy in this planet to prove that we are good making money.
Click to expand...

How many states are there in California....not counting the state of confusion?


----------



## charwin95

asaratis said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HEY SHITHOLE HUMAN BEING.
> 
> Don’t you ever get tired? What the fuck did we do to you that you are so fucking bitter about California?
> Get a life.
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you have no legitimate rebuttals to what I post here doesn't mean I'm bitter about California.
> 
> California is a shithole...that's all.  California government thinks it can ignore US immigration laws.  In doing so, it has turned itself into a shithole and threatens the entire nation with and endless stream of worthless fucking criminals and violent gang members.
> 
> I don't hate Californians.  I hate California's government.  Get with the program, shit-for-brains!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No legitimate rebuttal? REALLY? I MEAN REALLY MR. SHITHOLE?
> 
> Read post #375, 378, 386, 406, 485, 490, 503, 507 etc etc etc..... where I was trashing a piece of shit like you. Because you don’t really know anything much about Ca.
> 
> So far most of your post are nothing but shit this and shit that because you are a piece of shit despicable human being.
> 
> The only mistake I  made against you ....  was I thought you live here...... But you don’t even live here. All your information is cherry pick bad parts of California.
> 
> Keep trying MR.SHITHOLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One doesn't have to try hard at all to find articles proving California is a cesspool of rampant liberalism, a faltering economy, and a haven for illegal alien criminals.  The fact that I don't live there has nothing to do with it.  The fact that you are trapped there living in your basement gives you cause to defend your condition.
> 
> I've already read the posts you listed.  What the fuck makes you think I would read them again?  Nobody in their right mind would deliberately read posts from a shit-for-brains child like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? You asked me for  legitimate rebuttal I gave you several post numbers then you backed off. The shit  for brains. Really? Those post are California produce in billions in dollars and in volumes that you are  trying to down played. Dude.
> 
> I’m not stuck at all here bud. I have lots of choices fr more than you can imagine and I don’t have a basement either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't backed off.  I just refuse to read your tripe twice.  You have rebutted nothing....except that you claim to have no basement.  It must be uncomfortable in the garage.
Click to expand...


Wrong again dude. You asked me for legitimate rebuttal. I gave you an example. Then you refuse. Let me repeat those discussions are about California produce that you are trying to downplay. 
I do not and never have a basement. I have 2 houses that only house sitter lives. And one lease condo so I can get closer to my family. Jealous. I know you are.


----------



## asaratis

charwin95 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you have no legitimate rebuttals to what I post here doesn't mean I'm bitter about California.
> 
> California is a shithole...that's all.  California government thinks it can ignore US immigration laws.  In doing so, it has turned itself into a shithole and threatens the entire nation with and endless stream of worthless fucking criminals and violent gang members.
> 
> I don't hate Californians.  I hate California's government.  Get with the program, shit-for-brains!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No legitimate rebuttal? REALLY? I MEAN REALLY MR. SHITHOLE?
> 
> Read post #375, 378, 386, 406, 485, 490, 503, 507 etc etc etc..... where I was trashing a piece of shit like you. Because you don’t really know anything much about Ca.
> 
> So far most of your post are nothing but shit this and shit that because you are a piece of shit despicable human being.
> 
> The only mistake I  made against you ....  was I thought you live here...... But you don’t even live here. All your information is cherry pick bad parts of California.
> 
> Keep trying MR.SHITHOLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One doesn't have to try hard at all to find articles proving California is a cesspool of rampant liberalism, a faltering economy, and a haven for illegal alien criminals.  The fact that I don't live there has nothing to do with it.  The fact that you are trapped there living in your basement gives you cause to defend your condition.
> 
> I've already read the posts you listed.  What the fuck makes you think I would read them again?  Nobody in their right mind would deliberately read posts from a shit-for-brains child like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? You asked me for  legitimate rebuttal I gave you several post numbers then you backed off. The shit  for brains. Really? Those post are California produce in billions in dollars and in volumes that you are  trying to down played. Dude.
> 
> I’m not stuck at all here bud. I have lots of choices fr more than you can imagine and I don’t have a basement either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't backed off.  I just refuse to read your tripe twice.  You have rebutted nothing....except that you claim to have no basement.  It must be uncomfortable in the garage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again dude. You asked me for legitimate rebuttal. I gave you an example. Then you refuse. Let me repeat those discussions are about California produce that you are trying to downplay.
> I do not and never have a basement. I have 2 houses that only house sitter lives. And one less condo so I can get closer to my family. Jealous. I know you are.
Click to expand...

Oh you?


----------



## charwin95

asaratis said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> California's Federal Tax $$$ for Homeless Go to Lawsuits, Misuse, Waste
> 
> The Los Angeles City Council has voted to develop a proposal to house every homeless person in the city. The project is being met with intense skepticism, especially as a new report highlights the billions of dollars statewide devoted to the issue going unspent, tied up in litigation, or wasted.
> 
> *California’s homeless population has grown to 134,000. The money isn’t being spent on them or at all.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only problem with your link came from an unknown media with heavily bias towards your kinds. Go get me something more credible.
> 
> Independent Sentinel - Media Bias/Fact Check
> 
> These media sources are moderately to strongly biased toward conservative causes through story selection and/or political affiliation. They may utilize strong loaded words (wording that attempts to influence an audience by using appeal to emotion or stereotypes), publish misleading reports and omit reporting of information that may damage conservative causes. Some sources in this category may be untrustworthy. See all Right Bias sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This was in 2015.  Statewide 115,738 Californians were counted as homeless. Of those counted, 73,699 people were unsheltered — by far the largest such population in the nation.
> Homelessness in California - Western City - September 2016 - Sacramento
> 
> This is for Los Angelas County only...in 2018.
> *How can a place with 58,000 homeless people continue to function?*
> From dirty streets to wildfires to viral outbreaks, homelessness impacts us all. There is no passing the buck.
> By The Times Editorial Board
> L.A. homeless crisis grows despite political promises, many speeches and millions of dollars. How do we fix this?
> 
> This is from HUD (2017 numbers)
> 13
> The 2017 Annual Homeless Assessment Report to Congress: Part 1
> EXHIBIT 1
> .7:
> States with the Highest and Lowest Rates of Unsheltered People
> Experiencing Homelessness
> 2017
> CALIFORNIA
> 134,278
> Homeless
> 91,642
> Unsheltered
> https://www.hudexchange.info/resources/documents/2017-AHAR-Part-1.pdf
> 
> That's 134,278....278 MORE than my first link claimed....and it came from the USGovernment agency called HUD.
> 
> Now shut the fuck up!
> 
> California is a shithole!
Click to expand...


Why should I shut up when I’m having fun talking to you. 

California populations is about 40 millions there are sad stories and very good stories. 
Let’s take your 134,278........ Is that mean that the balance of that 40 millions are homeless? 

In Atlanta there are homeless with current 18 homeless centers. Just in Atlanta alone...... if I used that same brilliant analogy of yours......  Is that mean the whole Georgia is homeless? That will be so stupid in my part. Don’t you think? 

Hidden Homeless | Important Statistics | Atlanta Mission

And if you want to use a reliable link be honest but don’t give me those unknown bias link.


----------



## charwin95

asaratis said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> I've found that right wingers who criticize California usually  come from Mississippi, Georgia or Alabama.
> It's called extremely jealous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No --- I LEFT Cali with a huge pile of Cali dollars to Tenn.  Where they SPEND better and the govt WORKS on it's fundamental responsibilities to the taxpayers. Not plastic bag bans or fining waiters for handing out plastic forks..
> 
> Lots of my acquaintances here are ALSO Cali escapees.  Family down the road lived 6 miles from my old place in the Coastal hills of SF bay..
> 
> Jealous is LAST THING that folks in the South think of Cali you nidget..  First thing they think of is mismanagement, crystal worshippers, hollywood egomaniacs, and fruits and nuts..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you made a lot of money after selling your house in Ca. Do you honestly believe that members here that read your post are not jealous of you? Wish they can make that fortunes. Like my post in a separate thread. My 2 friends from Los Gatos that sold their houses  one made $1.5 and the other is $2. something. Bought retirement houses in PS newer and bigger paid it off without touching their savings. What a shit hole place to make money in Ca.
> 
> If you have a kid that just graduated of RNs or Engineering or even old timers...... how much do you think they will make in Nevada, Arizona, Texas etc etc etc around maybe $30 to $40 an hour max. Here in California especially in big cities they pay far higher than that. Do you honestly believe that they are not jealous that they wish they can  travel to Ca seeking higher pay? Link  below. Even outside the cities like Kaiser per diem starts at over $50/hour.
> 
> If I saw a bigger and nicer boat than mine.... of course I get jealous and that is normal for human. Isn’t it?
> 
> If visitors from other states come here to California and they see places like these. Link below. That are affordable from as low as $200k new houses ( less if you lease) with very nice community with golf course nearby. Do you think they are not jealous?
> 
> I live here. Why should you or I be worried or bothered about crystal worshippers or Hollywood egomaniacs? What’s wrong with fruits and nuts?
> 
> California is the 6th largest economy in this planet with current big time booming economy that no states can come close with current unemployment of 4.4%. Is that problem?
> 
> 
> 
> Palm Springs 55+ Communities | Active Adult Communities in CA
> 
> Best Cities for Travel Nurses
> 
> If you’re all about earning a top-paying salary, it’s likely that you’ll end up going west. California cities in particular boast some of the highest salaries for travel nurses in the nation, with San Jose leading the pack with an annual salary range of $73,000 to $116,000, according to salary survey data compiled by Onward Healthcare. Other California cities with the potential to earn over six figures include San Francisco, Oakland, Long Beach, Los Angeles, and San Diego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you're so goddamned rich, why don't you take in a few dozen of the 134,247 homeless people and give them jobs washing down your boat and maintaining your lawns.  You could even move some of them to your Florida mansion.
Click to expand...


I already said I do take care of homeless veterans. The only problem with your post is I take more than a dozens. 

I use Mexicans here Ca then Cubans or Puerto Rican’s in Florida ..... To wash my boat, wash my cars and take care of my lawn. Any question?


----------



## charwin95

asaratis said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would or should you change rates any different? Let me get this straight....... You move out of California your have the same clients.... Why should you change your rates? Can you please help me understand that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. See? There's your problem. You need to LOOK at quality of life and COST of living elsewhere. I charge my clients the SAME outrageous amount I did in Cali. Because I can.
> 2. But any clients I pick up out of Cali get more "normal" rates. Because Cali money is Monopoly money. It's HIGHLY inflated as is the way of life out there. Anyone leaving with a pension or retirement or savings or equity you "STOLE" from Cali shitty houses that you sell -- will see that money go TWICE or more as far elsewhere.
> 
> 3. EVERYTHING is inflated with Cali money.  Housing, insurance, hospitals, gasoline, utilities, EVERYTHING. You're NOT as rich as you THINK y'all are...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Just because you move out of Ca you should change your rate? You charge Ca because that was your rate before. Normally you do not lower your rates just because you move. If you are overpriced more than your competitors then you are out.
> 
> 2. True if the company you are dealing with is  a very small company. Or the you have to stay with rates in order to be competitive in that states.
> 
> 3. There are shitty houses all over America but new houses here are being built all over the states of Ca.
> Housing in big cities or close to cities are high....... but housing away in those areas are not that bad. I gave you a link as an example to prove that.
> Agree over inflated prices and expensive to live here........ But the booming economy proves.... We are the 6th largest economy in this planet to prove that we are good making money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many states are there in California....not counting the state of confusion?
Click to expand...


You are asking me that question SMART GUY?

You need a lot of help dude.


----------



## charwin95

asaratis said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No legitimate rebuttal? REALLY? I MEAN REALLY MR. SHITHOLE?
> 
> Read post #375, 378, 386, 406, 485, 490, 503, 507 etc etc etc..... where I was trashing a piece of shit like you. Because you don’t really know anything much about Ca.
> 
> So far most of your post are nothing but shit this and shit that because you are a piece of shit despicable human being.
> 
> The only mistake I  made against you ....  was I thought you live here...... But you don’t even live here. All your information is cherry pick bad parts of California.
> 
> Keep trying MR.SHITHOLE.
> 
> 
> 
> One doesn't have to try hard at all to find articles proving California is a cesspool of rampant liberalism, a faltering economy, and a haven for illegal alien criminals.  The fact that I don't live there has nothing to do with it.  The fact that you are trapped there living in your basement gives you cause to defend your condition.
> 
> I've already read the posts you listed.  What the fuck makes you think I would read them again?  Nobody in their right mind would deliberately read posts from a shit-for-brains child like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? You asked me for  legitimate rebuttal I gave you several post numbers then you backed off. The shit  for brains. Really? Those post are California produce in billions in dollars and in volumes that you are  trying to down played. Dude.
> 
> I’m not stuck at all here bud. I have lots of choices fr more than you can imagine and I don’t have a basement either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't backed off.  I just refuse to read your tripe twice.  You have rebutted nothing....except that you claim to have no basement.  It must be uncomfortable in the garage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again dude. You asked me for legitimate rebuttal. I gave you an example. Then you refuse. Let me repeat those discussions are about California produce that you are trying to downplay.
> I do not and never have a basement. I have 2 houses that only house sitter lives. And one less condo so I can get closer to my family. Jealous. I know you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you?
Click to expand...


Yes I know you are jealous because you are so fascinated of what I have or do. Normally you focused on the topic..... NOT what I have or live. Don’t you noticed I have NOT lower myself to your category?


----------



## jasonnfree

I came across this link about Alabama, thought I'd put a link here for all to see since the U.N.  thinks it's a shithole state.  A red state too,  mind you.   A guy could do worse than live in California.  I wonder why all the hatred for the state, since it's done pretty well by me, especially real estate.  There seems to be a nasty, resentful gene with a lot of conservatives who hatefully obsess over this state even if they don't live here.  The worst thing that happened here was reagan.  Prior to him, there was affordable education kinda like what they have in Europe now.  You know, the countries that are not shithole countries according to trump.  See a disconnect here?   Republicans hating the very thing they like.  They want a first class country but hate the taxation that makes a country great.  I guess they believe that the more money they funnel to the extremely wealthy pigs like the koch brothers, the more it will make America great again.  Right.

U.N. officials touring rural Alabama are shocked at the level of poverty and environmental degradation


----------



## asaratis

charwin95 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> California's Federal Tax $$$ for Homeless Go to Lawsuits, Misuse, Waste
> 
> The Los Angeles City Council has voted to develop a proposal to house every homeless person in the city. The project is being met with intense skepticism, especially as a new report highlights the billions of dollars statewide devoted to the issue going unspent, tied up in litigation, or wasted.
> 
> *California’s homeless population has grown to 134,000. The money isn’t being spent on them or at all.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only problem with your link came from an unknown media with heavily bias towards your kinds. Go get me something more credible.
> 
> Independent Sentinel - Media Bias/Fact Check
> 
> These media sources are moderately to strongly biased toward conservative causes through story selection and/or political affiliation. They may utilize strong loaded words (wording that attempts to influence an audience by using appeal to emotion or stereotypes), publish misleading reports and omit reporting of information that may damage conservative causes. Some sources in this category may be untrustworthy. See all Right Bias sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This was in 2015.  Statewide 115,738 Californians were counted as homeless. Of those counted, 73,699 people were unsheltered — by far the largest such population in the nation.
> Homelessness in California - Western City - September 2016 - Sacramento
> 
> This is for Los Angelas County only...in 2018.
> *How can a place with 58,000 homeless people continue to function?*
> From dirty streets to wildfires to viral outbreaks, homelessness impacts us all. There is no passing the buck.
> By The Times Editorial Board
> L.A. homeless crisis grows despite political promises, many speeches and millions of dollars. How do we fix this?
> 
> This is from HUD (2017 numbers)
> 13
> The 2017 Annual Homeless Assessment Report to Congress: Part 1
> EXHIBIT 1
> .7:
> States with the Highest and Lowest Rates of Unsheltered People
> Experiencing Homelessness
> 2017
> CALIFORNIA
> 134,278
> Homeless
> 91,642
> Unsheltered
> https://www.hudexchange.info/resources/documents/2017-AHAR-Part-1.pdf
> 
> That's 134,278....278 MORE than my first link claimed....and it came from the USGovernment agency called HUD.
> 
> Now shut the fuck up!
> 
> California is a shithole!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should I shut up when I’m having fun talking to you.
> 
> California populations is about 40 millions there are sad stories and very good stories.
> Let’s take your 134,278........ Is that mean that the balance of that 40 millions are homeless?
> 
> In Atlanta there are homeless with current 18 homeless centers. Just in Atlanta alone...... if I used that same brilliant analogy of yours......  Is that mean the whole Georgia is homeless? That will be so stupid in my part. Don’t you think?
> 
> Hidden Homeless | Important Statistics | Atlanta Mission
> 
> And if you want to use a reliable link be honest but don’t give me those unknown bias link.
Click to expand...

California (39.54 million people)  has *3.79 *times as many people as Georgia (10.43 million people)

California (134,278 homeless people) has *13.25 *times as many homeless people as Georgia (10,134 homeless people)

Percent homeless in California is *.34%  (3.4 homeless per 1000 people)
*
Percent homeless in Georgia is *.097%   (.97 homeless per 1000 people)

California is a shithole!*


----------



## asaratis

charwin95 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result of liberalism gone wild.  No other state should be required to support California by way of taxation.
> 
> 
> *****************
> Beautiful California has gone from red to deep blue and from rich to poor. In fact, it’s the poorest state in the union. The state is now the poverty capital of America.
> 
> The California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments, and other “public welfare” according to Census Bureau.
> 
> In an op-ed by Kerry Jackson for the LA Times, the author reports that California, with 12% of the nation’s population, California also has a disproportionate one in three welfare recipients. The generous spending meant to reduce poverty appears to have increased it, she observes.
> 
> Why California Is the Poverty Capital of America! It’s About the $958 Billion
> 
> 
> 
> I've found that right wingers who criticize California usually  come from Mississippi, Georgia or Alabama.
> It's called extremely jealous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No --- I LEFT Cali with a huge pile of Cali dollars to Tenn.  Where they SPEND better and the govt WORKS on it's fundamental responsibilities to the taxpayers. Not plastic bag bans or fining waiters for handing out plastic forks..
> 
> Lots of my acquaintances here are ALSO Cali escapees.  Family down the road lived 6 miles from my old place in the Coastal hills of SF bay..
> 
> Jealous is LAST THING that folks in the South think of Cali you nidget..  First thing they think of is mismanagement, crystal worshippers, hollywood egomaniacs, and fruits and nuts..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you made a lot of money after selling your house in Ca. Do you honestly believe that members here that read your post are not jealous of you? Wish they can make that fortunes. Like my post in a separate thread. My 2 friends from Los Gatos that sold their houses  one made $1.5 and the other is $2. something. Bought retirement houses in PS newer and bigger paid it off without touching their savings. What a shit hole place to make money in Ca.
> 
> If you have a kid that just graduated of RNs or Engineering or even old timers...... how much do you think they will make in Nevada, Arizona, Texas etc etc etc around maybe $30 to $40 an hour max. Here in California especially in big cities they pay far higher than that. Do you honestly believe that they are not jealous that they wish they can  travel to Ca seeking higher pay? Link  below. Even outside the cities like Kaiser per diem starts at over $50/hour.
> 
> If I saw a bigger and nicer boat than mine.... of course I get jealous and that is normal for human. Isn’t it?
> 
> If visitors from other states come here to California and they see places like these. Link below. That are affordable from as low as $200k new houses ( less if you lease) with very nice community with golf course nearby. Do you think they are not jealous?
> 
> I live here. Why should you or I be worried or bothered about crystal worshippers or Hollywood egomaniacs? What’s wrong with fruits and nuts?
> 
> California is the 6th largest economy in this planet with current big time booming economy that no states can come close with current unemployment of 4.4%. Is that problem?
> 
> 
> 
> Palm Springs 55+ Communities | Active Adult Communities in CA
> 
> Best Cities for Travel Nurses
> 
> If you’re all about earning a top-paying salary, it’s likely that you’ll end up going west. California cities in particular boast some of the highest salaries for travel nurses in the nation, with San Jose leading the pack with an annual salary range of $73,000 to $116,000, according to salary survey data compiled by Onward Healthcare. Other California cities with the potential to earn over six figures include San Francisco, Oakland, Long Beach, Los Angeles, and San Diego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you're so goddamned rich, why don't you take in a few dozen of the 134,247 homeless people and give them jobs washing down your boat and maintaining your lawns.  You could even move some of them to your Florida mansion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already said I do take care of homeless veterans. The only problem with your post is I take more than a dozens.
> 
> I use Mexicans here Ca then Cubans or Puerto Rican’s in Florida ..... To wash my boat, wash my cars and take care of my lawn. Any question?
Click to expand...

Yes.  

How much do you pay them by the hour?  It looks like you employ only the cheap labor.  

Why don't you hire some American veterans?  After all, they enabled you to amass your fortune.


----------



## asaratis

charwin95 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would or should you change rates any different? Let me get this straight....... You move out of California your have the same clients.... Why should you change your rates? Can you please help me understand that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. See? There's your problem. You need to LOOK at quality of life and COST of living elsewhere. I charge my clients the SAME outrageous amount I did in Cali. Because I can.
> 2. But any clients I pick up out of Cali get more "normal" rates. Because Cali money is Monopoly money. It's HIGHLY inflated as is the way of life out there. Anyone leaving with a pension or retirement or savings or equity you "STOLE" from Cali shitty houses that you sell -- will see that money go TWICE or more as far elsewhere.
> 
> 3. EVERYTHING is inflated with Cali money.  Housing, insurance, hospitals, gasoline, utilities, EVERYTHING. You're NOT as rich as you THINK y'all are...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Just because you move out of Ca you should change your rate? You charge Ca because that was your rate before. Normally you do not lower your rates just because you move. If you are overpriced more than your competitors then you are out.
> 
> 2. True if the company you are dealing with is  a very small company. Or the you have to stay with rates in order to be competitive in that states.
> 
> 3. There are shitty houses all over America but new houses here are being built all over the states of Ca.
> Housing in big cities or close to cities are high....... but housing away in those areas are not that bad. I gave you a link as an example to prove that.
> Agree over inflated prices and expensive to live here........ But the booming economy proves.... We are the 6th largest economy in this planet to prove that we are good making money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many states are there in California....not counting the state of confusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are asking me that question SMART GUY?
> 
> You need a lot of help dude.
Click to expand...




			
				charwin95 said:
			
		

> 3. There are shitty houses all over America but new houses here are being built all over the states of Ca.



You need more help than you'll ever know.


----------



## asaratis

charwin95 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> One doesn't have to try hard at all to find articles proving California is a cesspool of rampant liberalism, a faltering economy, and a haven for illegal alien criminals.  The fact that I don't live there has nothing to do with it.  The fact that you are trapped there living in your basement gives you cause to defend your condition.
> 
> I've already read the posts you listed.  What the fuck makes you think I would read them again?  Nobody in their right mind would deliberately read posts from a shit-for-brains child like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You asked me for  legitimate rebuttal I gave you several post numbers then you backed off. The shit  for brains. Really? Those post are California produce in billions in dollars and in volumes that you are  trying to down played. Dude.
> 
> I’m not stuck at all here bud. I have lots of choices fr more than you can imagine and I don’t have a basement either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't backed off.  I just refuse to read your tripe twice.  You have rebutted nothing....except that you claim to have no basement.  It must be uncomfortable in the garage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again dude. You asked me for legitimate rebuttal. I gave you an example. Then you refuse. Let me repeat those discussions are about California produce that you are trying to downplay.
> I do not and never have a basement. I have 2 houses that only house sitter lives. And one less condo so I can get closer to my family. Jealous. I know you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I know you are jealous because you are so fascinated of what I have or do. Normally you focused on the topic..... NOT what I have or live. Don’t you noticed I have NOT lower myself to your category?
Click to expand...

More so, I have noticed that you are near completely stupid.

I am not fascinated by what you claim to have or do.  I think you lie a lot....a whole lot.



			
				charwin95 said:
			
		

> Don’t you *noticed* I have NOT *lower* myself to your category?



Advice: Use some of your vast fortunes to purchase some fucking English language lessons.

*Mod Note --- Rules don't allow changing names in the linkbacks. Part of the "editing quotes" rule. I fixed a couple. asaratis *


----------



## flacaltenn

charwin95 said:


> 3. There are shitty houses all over America but new houses here are being built all over the states of Ca.
> Housing in big cities or close to cities are high....... but housing away in those areas are not that bad. I gave you a link as an example to prove that.



Housing stock on the San Fran peninsula is ALL crappy. Even the place I sold for over $1mill.  And I've seen the "new housing" in Fremont and Livermore and all the way to the Central Valley.  It's ugly track homes that NO ONE is gonna enjoy with 10 or 14 HOURS of sitting in traffic every week. Not when they are professionals working 60 hour weeks with no overtime or transportation reimbursements.

As for the highly inflated business wages youre so fond of -- I almost bailed from Silcon Valley in the first 4 years there. There was no way a young college grad could EVER afford a house there. Not even with Prop 13 taxes and a 2 hour commute each day. I won a bet with the company CEO about that and ended up getting a "housing subsidy" that settled me to stay in the area for another 14 years. But I had to sign a non-disclosure not to reveal that to any co-worker. Told them I couldn't do College recruiting for them any more because I could not lie to the prospect about what they could afford to buy in terms of single family homes.

And FORTUNATELY, my Cali clients that are still with me are more business savvy than you appear to be. Because they don't pay their Chinese manufacturers "Cali wages".  They don't even pay their out of state contractors, engineering divisions, and  consultants "cali wages".  Because they KNOW dollars go further OUTSIDE of California. But I insisted on getting the paid the SAME rates when I left. That's what youre missing here.


----------



## flacaltenn

What ARE the Prop 13 taxes on a crappy $1Mill Home? Can you do that one in your head? My taxes on a 3 time BIGGER NEWER home on much more land here are $4000.  Some of the best schools in the nation, the govt is SOLVENT, Junior College is ENTIRELY FREE, hardly any blight and the roads are immaculate.  Are you jealous yet? 

View from my front porch..


----------



## flacaltenn

How much for that in Cali? WHERE?


----------



## flacaltenn

This is house in the Cali neighborhood I left. NOW selling close to $1.8 MILLION.  1/2 mile from the San Andreas faultline and over 50 years old. 

Could buy ALL 3 of my neighbors houses here for that. And that would come with about 4 acres of land.


----------



## asaratis

flacaltenn said:


> How much for that in Cali? WHERE?


Is that a cornerstone or a snow turtle on your porch?


----------



## flacaltenn

asaratis said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much for that in Cali? WHERE?
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a cornerstone or a snow turtle on your porch?
Click to expand...


Shhh... That's a river rock I stole from Yosemite. I had it engraved with the name of my consulting business. So the UPS/FedEx guys knew they were at the right place. Actually, good friends owned a cabin grandfathered into the Wawona side of Yosemite Park. So I didn't have to run with it hidden in pants or anything..      Watch.. The Cal Forestry and National Park Service is gonna come and arrest me now.. 

The back yard is large. We're the last house on the hill slope. So there's 25 acres of forested hilltop behind us dedicated as "commons" for the development.


----------



## danielpalos

flacaltenn said:


> How much for that in Cali? WHERE?


You can buy _more_, in Mexico.


----------



## Tax Man

flacaltenn said:


> How much for that in Cali? WHERE?


That is ugly!


----------



## Tax Man

I do find the envy of California by out of staters and those who left to be rather inspiring. I am going to stay and enjoy the life of Riley. No republican'ts or Cant servatives to deal with and most of all intelligent conversations with real humans. Enjoy your booger land retreat.


----------



## flacaltenn

Tax Man said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much for that in Cali? WHERE?
> 
> 
> 
> That is ugly!
Click to expand...


And the neighborhood on the faultline in Cali is NOT ugly?  Quit pulling my leg. $1.8Mill 50 yr old tract homes are a blight..


----------



## flacaltenn

Tax Man said:


> I do find the envy of California by out of staters and those who left to be rather inspiring. I am going to stay and enjoy the life of Riley. No republican'ts or Cant servatives to deal with and most of all intelligent conversations with real humans. Enjoy your booger land retreat.



We do enjoy Booger Land. Highest growing metro area in the country. Not lacking for ANY Cali amenities. I've got a Trader Joes, good Chinese restaurants. professional sports teams, Tour buses driving my little suburb for the Home of the Stars, great govt and schools, almost non-existent crime and blight. And taxes are so low -- I can use the difference to fly back out to Cali to visit anytime I want to.. 

No roving gangs of hoodlums walking the hood of mu BMW or turning public libraries into gang sex venues..


----------



## Tax Man

flacaltenn said:


> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much for that in Cali? WHERE?
> 
> 
> 
> That is ugly!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the neighborhood on the faultline in Cali is NOT ugly?  Quit pulling my leg. $1.8Mill 50 yr old tract homes are a blight..
Click to expand...

I can't say as i know where any fault line is in Cali but 50 year old tract homes can be made wonderful homes to raise a family and live in. I live about 300 feet or so from the Hayward fault and who cares? I sure don't.


----------



## Geaux4it

flacaltenn said:


> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much for that in Cali? WHERE?
> 
> 
> 
> That is ugly!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the neighborhood on the faultline in Cali is NOT ugly?  Quit pulling my leg. $1.8Mill 50 yr old tract homes are a blight..
Click to expand...


Sold my home in Oxnard CA after 26 years for 436K in June 2016. 1100 square feet

-Geaux


----------



## asaratis

Tax Man said:


> I do find the envy of California by out of staters and those who left to be rather inspiring. I am going to stay and enjoy the life of Riley. No republican'ts or Cant servatives to deal with and most of all intelligent conversations with real humans. Enjoy your booger land retreat.


You confuse jealousy with pity.  You poor fucking idiots are stuck with each other, all the while ignoring the blight, homelessness and piles of shit sprinkled in the big liberal shithole cities.  Rich, smug assholes seem to enjoy the country club life at the expense of others.


----------



## flacaltenn

Tax Man said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much for that in Cali? WHERE?
> 
> 
> 
> That is ugly!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the neighborhood on the faultline in Cali is NOT ugly?  Quit pulling my leg. $1.8Mill 50 yr old tract homes are a blight..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't say as i know where any fault line is in Cali but 50 year old tract homes can be made wonderful homes to raise a family and live in. I live about 300 feet or so from the Hayward fault and who cares? I sure don't.
Click to expand...


Oh you will.. Cali hasn't experienced a major quake payout since they forcibly took over the Earthquake insurance marketplace.  Crappy insurance that still leaves you broke on a claim while bleeding the idiots that pay those outrageous premiums. 

*JUST ONE major payout from the state will send it into fiscal pandemonium so sudden and so violent, you'll be pondering where to live next.  *


----------



## flacaltenn

You live in Hayward but don't KNOW where any fault lines on the peninsula across the bay?  No wonder you're so belligerently clueless there. Pretty much says it all about "dont have a cow" Cali bliss. Another clueless xenophobic Californian..  Knew a lot of them. MOST never crossed the Mississippi.. Living on refinancing the phony equity in their homes. Buying luxury vehicles to park in front of shacks with equity line cash..


----------



## Tax Man

Geaux4it said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much for that in Cali? WHERE?
> 
> 
> 
> That is ugly!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the neighborhood on the faultline in Cali is NOT ugly?  Quit pulling my leg. $1.8Mill 50 yr old tract homes are a blight..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sold my home in Oxnard CA after 26 years for 436K in June 2016. 1100 square feet
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

Glad you are gone!! Less trash to remove later.


----------



## Tax Man

flacaltenn said:


> You live in Hayward but don't KNOW where any fault lines on the peninsula across the bay?  No wonder you're so belligerently clueless there. Pretty much says it all about "dont have a cow" Cali bliss. Another clueless xenophobic Californian..  Knew a lot of them. MOST never crossed the Mississippi.. Living on refinancing the phony equity in their homes. Buying luxury vehicles to park in front of shacks with equity line cash..


What I said was Cali is a place I do not know of. I do not recognize misspellings of MY state. Now tenass see is a reaL SHIT HOLE AS MY RELATIVES LIVE THERE AND I WOULD NEVER GO AGAIN. I was a good businessman and made my money and along with my wife we paid our house years ago.


----------



## Geaux4it

Tax Man said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You live in Hayward but don't KNOW where any fault lines on the peninsula across the bay?  No wonder you're so belligerently clueless there. Pretty much says it all about "dont have a cow" Cali bliss. Another clueless xenophobic Californian..  Knew a lot of them. MOST never crossed the Mississippi.. Living on refinancing the phony equity in their homes. Buying luxury vehicles to park in front of shacks with equity line cash..
> 
> 
> 
> What I said was Cali is a place I do not know of. I do not recognize misspellings of MY state. Now tenass see is a reaL SHIT HOLE AS MY RELATIVES LIVE THERE AND I WOULD NEVER GO AGAIN.
Click to expand...


^^^^^^^^   ^^^^^^^^


----------



## flacaltenn

Tax Man said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much for that in Cali? WHERE?
> 
> 
> 
> That is ugly!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the neighborhood on the faultline in Cali is NOT ugly?  Quit pulling my leg. $1.8Mill 50 yr old tract homes are a blight..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sold my home in Oxnard CA after 26 years for 436K in June 2016. 1100 square feet
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you are gone!! Less trash to remove later.
Click to expand...


Oh this is fun..  Just don't be the last sucker out of there.  M'kay???


----------



## charwin95

asaratis said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> California's Federal Tax $$$ for Homeless Go to Lawsuits, Misuse, Waste
> 
> The Los Angeles City Council has voted to develop a proposal to house every homeless person in the city. The project is being met with intense skepticism, especially as a new report highlights the billions of dollars statewide devoted to the issue going unspent, tied up in litigation, or wasted.
> 
> *California’s homeless population has grown to 134,000. The money isn’t being spent on them or at all.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only problem with your link came from an unknown media with heavily bias towards your kinds. Go get me something more credible.
> 
> Independent Sentinel - Media Bias/Fact Check
> 
> These media sources are moderately to strongly biased toward conservative causes through story selection and/or political affiliation. They may utilize strong loaded words (wording that attempts to influence an audience by using appeal to emotion or stereotypes), publish misleading reports and omit reporting of information that may damage conservative causes. Some sources in this category may be untrustworthy. See all Right Bias sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This was in 2015.  Statewide 115,738 Californians were counted as homeless. Of those counted, 73,699 people were unsheltered — by far the largest such population in the nation.
> Homelessness in California - Western City - September 2016 - Sacramento
> 
> This is for Los Angelas County only...in 2018.
> *How can a place with 58,000 homeless people continue to function?*
> From dirty streets to wildfires to viral outbreaks, homelessness impacts us all. There is no passing the buck.
> By The Times Editorial Board
> L.A. homeless crisis grows despite political promises, many speeches and millions of dollars. How do we fix this?
> 
> This is from HUD (2017 numbers)
> 13
> The 2017 Annual Homeless Assessment Report to Congress: Part 1
> EXHIBIT 1
> .7:
> States with the Highest and Lowest Rates of Unsheltered People
> Experiencing Homelessness
> 2017
> CALIFORNIA
> 134,278
> Homeless
> 91,642
> Unsheltered
> https://www.hudexchange.info/resources/documents/2017-AHAR-Part-1.pdf
> 
> That's 134,278....278 MORE than my first link claimed....and it came from the USGovernment agency called HUD.
> 
> Now shut the fuck up!
> 
> California is a shithole!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should I shut up when I’m having fun talking to you.
> 
> California populations is about 40 millions there are sad stories and very good stories.
> Let’s take your 134,278........ Is that mean that the balance of that 40 millions are homeless?
> 
> In Atlanta there are homeless with current 18 homeless centers. Just in Atlanta alone...... if I used that same brilliant analogy of yours......  Is that mean the whole Georgia is homeless? That will be so stupid in my part. Don’t you think?
> 
> Hidden Homeless | Important Statistics | Atlanta Mission
> 
> And if you want to use a reliable link be honest but don’t give me those unknown bias link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> California (39.54 million people)  has *3.79 *times as many people as Georgia (10.43 million people)
> 
> California (134,278 homeless people) has *13.25 *times as many homeless people as Georgia (10,134 homeless people)
> 
> Percent homeless in California is *.34%  (3.4 homeless per 1000 people)
> *
> Percent homeless in Georgia is *.097%   (.97 homeless per 1000 people)
> 
> California is a shithole!*
Click to expand...



Really? Who asked you about Georgia? Hopefully this helps you. 

State Data and Contacts Map

So tell me is California better than these states. Remember Ca populations is close to 40 millions. 

Homeless per 100,000 populations:

California 342
District of Columbia 1,097
Hawaii  505
New York  453
(Oregon  341) 

I see more homeless in Hawaii than I see here in Southern Ca combined.


----------



## charwin95

asaratis said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would or should you change rates any different? Let me get this straight....... You move out of California your have the same clients.... Why should you change your rates? Can you please help me understand that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. See? There's your problem. You need to LOOK at quality of life and COST of living elsewhere. I charge my clients the SAME outrageous amount I did in Cali. Because I can.
> 2. But any clients I pick up out of Cali get more "normal" rates. Because Cali money is Monopoly money. It's HIGHLY inflated as is the way of life out there. Anyone leaving with a pension or retirement or savings or equity you "STOLE" from Cali shitty houses that you sell -- will see that money go TWICE or more as far elsewhere.
> 
> 3. EVERYTHING is inflated with Cali money.  Housing, insurance, hospitals, gasoline, utilities, EVERYTHING. You're NOT as rich as you THINK y'all are...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Just because you move out of Ca you should change your rate? You charge Ca because that was your rate before. Normally you do not lower your rates just because you move. If you are overpriced more than your competitors then you are out.
> 
> 2. True if the company you are dealing with is  a very small company. Or the you have to stay with rates in order to be competitive in that states.
> 
> 3. There are shitty houses all over America but new houses here are being built all over the states of Ca.
> Housing in big cities or close to cities are high....... but housing away in those areas are not that bad. I gave you a link as an example to prove that.
> Agree over inflated prices and expensive to live here........ But the booming economy proves.... We are the 6th largest economy in this planet to prove that we are good making money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many states are there in California....not counting the state of confusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are asking me that question SMART GUY?
> 
> You need a lot of help dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. There are shitty houses all over America but new houses here are being built all over the states of Ca.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need more help than you'll ever know.
Click to expand...


Why do I need help?

This is your post Asaratis.....Why is this say..... edited by flacaltenn? WHY? 
So you cannot stand on your silly rebuttal that you need help from moderator? Very funny. 

Why is that flacaltenn?


----------



## charwin95

asaratis said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> California's Federal Tax $$$ for Homeless Go to Lawsuits, Misuse, Waste
> 
> The Los Angeles City Council has voted to develop a proposal to house every homeless person in the city. The project is being met with intense skepticism, especially as a new report highlights the billions of dollars statewide devoted to the issue going unspent, tied up in litigation, or wasted.
> 
> *California’s homeless population has grown to 134,000. The money isn’t being spent on them or at all.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only problem with your link came from an unknown media with heavily bias towards your kinds. Go get me something more credible.
> 
> Independent Sentinel - Media Bias/Fact Check
> 
> These media sources are moderately to strongly biased toward conservative causes through story selection and/or political affiliation. They may utilize strong loaded words (wording that attempts to influence an audience by using appeal to emotion or stereotypes), publish misleading reports and omit reporting of information that may damage conservative causes. Some sources in this category may be untrustworthy. See all Right Bias sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This was in 2015.  Statewide 115,738 Californians were counted as homeless. Of those counted, 73,699 people were unsheltered — by far the largest such population in the nation.
> Homelessness in California - Western City - September 2016 - Sacramento
> 
> This is for Los Angelas County only...in 2018.
> *How can a place with 58,000 homeless people continue to function?*
> From dirty streets to wildfires to viral outbreaks, homelessness impacts us all. There is no passing the buck.
> By The Times Editorial Board
> L.A. homeless crisis grows despite political promises, many speeches and millions of dollars. How do we fix this?
> 
> This is from HUD (2017 numbers)
> 13
> The 2017 Annual Homeless Assessment Report to Congress: Part 1
> EXHIBIT 1
> .7:
> States with the Highest and Lowest Rates of Unsheltered People
> Experiencing Homelessness
> 2017
> CALIFORNIA
> 134,278
> Homeless
> 91,642
> Unsheltered
> https://www.hudexchange.info/resources/documents/2017-AHAR-Part-1.pdf
> 
> That's 134,278....278 MORE than my first link claimed....and it came from the USGovernment agency called HUD.
> 
> Now shut the fuck up!
> 
> California is a shithole!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should I shut up when I’m having fun talking to you.
> 
> California populations is about 40 millions there are sad stories and very good stories.
> Let’s take your 134,278........ Is that mean that the balance of that 40 millions are homeless?
> 
> In Atlanta there are homeless with current 18 homeless centers. Just in Atlanta alone...... if I used that same brilliant analogy of yours......  Is that mean the whole Georgia is homeless? That will be so stupid in my part. Don’t you think?
> 
> Hidden Homeless | Important Statistics | Atlanta Mission
> 
> And if you want to use a reliable link be honest but don’t give me those unknown bias link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> California (39.54 million people)  has *3.79 *times as many people as Georgia (10.43 million people)
> 
> California (134,278 homeless people) has *13.25 *times as many homeless people as Georgia (10,134 homeless people)
> 
> Percent homeless in California is *.34%  (3.4 homeless per 1000 people)
> *
> Percent homeless in Georgia is *.097%   (.97 homeless per 1000 people)
> 
> California is a shithole!*
Click to expand...


Maybe you ignored these statistics about Georgia. 

Homelessness in Georgia | Action Ministries

In Georgia …

More than 75,000 are homeless at some time during the year.
There are more than 58,000 homeless children in Georgia.
Georgia is second worst state in the nation for child homelessness.
Georgia ranks sixth in the nation for states with the highest number of unsheltered people.
There are approximately 2,766 homeless veterans in Georgia.
In Atlanta …

Atlanta is the poorest city in the U.S. for children – more children in Atlanta live in poverty than in any other city.
48 percent of all the children in Atlanta in poverty live in families with annual incomes of less than $15,000 a year.
More than 10,000 people in metro Atlanta experience homelessness on any given night.
More than 40 percent of those people are women and children.


----------



## charwin95

flacaltenn said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. There are shitty houses all over America but new houses here are being built all over the states of Ca.
> Housing in big cities or close to cities are high....... but housing away in those areas are not that bad. I gave you a link as an example to prove that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Housing stock on the San Fran peninsula is ALL crappy. Even the place I sold for over $1mill.  And I've seen the "new housing" in Fremont and Livermore and all the way to the Central Valley.  It's ugly track homes that NO ONE is gonna enjoy with 10 or 14 HOURS of sitting in traffic every week. Not when they are professionals working 60 hour weeks with no overtime or transportation reimbursements.
> 
> 2. As for the highly inflated business wages youre so fond of -- I almost bailed from Silcon Valley in the first 4 years there. There was no way a young college grad could EVER afford a house there. Not even with Prop 13 taxes and a 2 hour commute each day. I won a bet with the company CEO about that and ended up getting a "housing subsidy" that settled me to stay in the area for another 14 years. But I had to sign a non-disclosure not to reveal that to any co-worker. Told them I couldn't do College recruiting for them any more because I could not lie to the prospect about what they could afford to buy in terms of single family homes.
> 
> 3. And FORTUNATELY, my Cali clients that are still with me are more business savvy than you appear to be. Because they don't pay their Chinese manufacturers "Cali wages".  They don't even pay their out of state contractors, engineering divisions, and  consultants "cali wages".  Because they KNOW dollars go further OUTSIDE of California. But I insisted on getting the paid the SAME rates when I left. That's what youre missing here.
Click to expand...


1. That depends on who’s taste. Those crappy homes worth a lot of money when the owners sell them and retire. The only difference is they are happy and honored that they have the opportunity to make that money. That’s my point where people are jealous about owning a house in Ca even a crappy. You.....  I heard nothing but keep bitchin. 

2. Even affordable housing in Ca that starts at $200k NEWLY GRADUATE CANNOT AFFORD A HOME. Since when young graduated kids can afford to buy a home? A doctor maybe. In your place maybe. 
So you couldn’t do recruiting for them anymore because you cannot lie for them. Really? I mean REALLY? 
I recruit people from other states. I told them the REALITY the cost of housing and rentals and food here in Ca. I don’t have to do any of that lying bullshit.

3. So far business is excellent and I cannot complain. 
California economy is booming big time more than any other states.
So tell me what am I missing?


----------



## jillian

ScienceRocks said:


> Lol,
> 
> Califorina is a first world state next to most of the south.
> -Higher standard of living
> -Higher quality education
> -Higher quality healthcare
> 
> You fucking cave men are so stupid that you probably should go back to school. idiot.



sixth largest economy in the world.

rightwingnuts are so funny


----------



## flacaltenn

charwin95 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. See? There's your problem. You need to LOOK at quality of life and COST of living elsewhere. I charge my clients the SAME outrageous amount I did in Cali. Because I can.
> 2. But any clients I pick up out of Cali get more "normal" rates. Because Cali money is Monopoly money. It's HIGHLY inflated as is the way of life out there. Anyone leaving with a pension or retirement or savings or equity you "STOLE" from Cali shitty houses that you sell -- will see that money go TWICE or more as far elsewhere.
> 
> 3. EVERYTHING is inflated with Cali money.  Housing, insurance, hospitals, gasoline, utilities, EVERYTHING. You're NOT as rich as you THINK y'all are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Just because you move out of Ca you should change your rate? You charge Ca because that was your rate before. Normally you do not lower your rates just because you move. If you are overpriced more than your competitors then you are out.
> 
> 2. True if the company you are dealing with is  a very small company. Or the you have to stay with rates in order to be competitive in that states.
> 
> 3. There are shitty houses all over America but new houses here are being built all over the states of Ca.
> Housing in big cities or close to cities are high....... but housing away in those areas are not that bad. I gave you a link as an example to prove that.
> Agree over inflated prices and expensive to live here........ But the booming economy proves.... We are the 6th largest economy in this planet to prove that we are good making money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many states are there in California....not counting the state of confusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are asking me that question SMART GUY?
> 
> You need a lot of help dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. There are shitty houses all over America but new houses here are being built all over the states of Ca.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need more help than you'll ever know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do I need help?
> 
> This is your post Asaratis.....Why is this say..... edited by flacaltenn? WHY?
> So you cannot stand on your silly rebuttal that you need help from moderator? Very funny.
> 
> Why is that flacaltenn?
Click to expand...


*It is exactly what the note says it is. Has nothing to do with "helping him with content".  Its fixing a rule violation. You must have missed it. If you really want to discuss this --- PM me..  *


----------



## asaratis

charwin95 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> California's Federal Tax $$$ for Homeless Go to Lawsuits, Misuse, Waste
> 
> The Los Angeles City Council has voted to develop a proposal to house every homeless person in the city. The project is being met with intense skepticism, especially as a new report highlights the billions of dollars statewide devoted to the issue going unspent, tied up in litigation, or wasted.
> 
> *California’s homeless population has grown to 134,000. The money isn’t being spent on them or at all.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only problem with your link came from an unknown media with heavily bias towards your kinds. Go get me something more credible.
> 
> Independent Sentinel - Media Bias/Fact Check
> 
> These media sources are moderately to strongly biased toward conservative causes through story selection and/or political affiliation. They may utilize strong loaded words (wording that attempts to influence an audience by using appeal to emotion or stereotypes), publish misleading reports and omit reporting of information that may damage conservative causes. Some sources in this category may be untrustworthy. See all Right Bias sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This was in 2015.  Statewide 115,738 Californians were counted as homeless. Of those counted, 73,699 people were unsheltered — by far the largest such population in the nation.
> Homelessness in California - Western City - September 2016 - Sacramento
> 
> This is for Los Angelas County only...in 2018.
> *How can a place with 58,000 homeless people continue to function?*
> From dirty streets to wildfires to viral outbreaks, homelessness impacts us all. There is no passing the buck.
> By The Times Editorial Board
> L.A. homeless crisis grows despite political promises, many speeches and millions of dollars. How do we fix this?
> 
> This is from HUD (2017 numbers)
> 13
> The 2017 Annual Homeless Assessment Report to Congress: Part 1
> EXHIBIT 1
> .7:
> States with the Highest and Lowest Rates of Unsheltered People
> Experiencing Homelessness
> 2017
> CALIFORNIA
> 134,278
> Homeless
> 91,642
> Unsheltered
> https://www.hudexchange.info/resources/documents/2017-AHAR-Part-1.pdf
> 
> That's 134,278....278 MORE than my first link claimed....and it came from the USGovernment agency called HUD.
> 
> Now shut the fuck up!
> 
> California is a shithole!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should I shut up when I’m having fun talking to you.
> 
> California populations is about 40 millions there are sad stories and very good stories.
> Let’s take your 134,278........ Is that mean that the balance of that 40 millions are homeless?
> 
> In Atlanta there are homeless with current 18 homeless centers. Just in Atlanta alone...... if I used that same brilliant analogy of yours......  Is that mean the whole Georgia is homeless? That will be so stupid in my part. Don’t you think?
> 
> Hidden Homeless | Important Statistics | Atlanta Mission
> 
> And if you want to use a reliable link be honest but don’t give me those unknown bias link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> California (39.54 million people)  has *3.79 *times as many people as Georgia (10.43 million people)
> 
> California (134,278 homeless people) has *13.25 *times as many homeless people as Georgia (10,134 homeless people)
> 
> Percent homeless in California is *.34%  (3.4 homeless per 1000 people)
> *
> Percent homeless in Georgia is *.097%   (.97 homeless per 1000 people)
> 
> California is a shithole!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read my post #850.
> 
> You are just a fucking hypocrite and ignorant piece of shit.
Click to expand...

I read your post #850.  Your link is to a site requesting donations.  They inflate numbers.  My link was to a government site that reports reality.

California is a shithole and leads the country in homelessness.


----------



## flacaltenn

*This really has gotten too personal and contentious to continue. In short, it's now a pissing contest.  So it needs to close..  8 posts deleted. *


----------

